#ubuntu-za 2011-04-04
<nuvolari> mornings everyone
<superfly> morning nuvolari, maiatoday
<sakhi> moonin
<sakhi> morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo maiatoday, superfly, sakhi
<rossouwap> morning, anybody running unity?
<nuvolari> on my netbook, but it's been a while since I fired it up :P
<maiatoday> hi all
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<Squirm> hello
 * Squirm prods nuvolari_ 
<Kilos> good morning superfly  and all you other geeks
<superfly> hey Kilos! I've been missing you the last few days
<superfly> just as I get back to my PC, you're gone
<superfly> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> well ty and you superfly 
<Kilos> i been very scarce. been stretching data to its limits
<superfly> OK, kannie kla nie want niemand luister nie ;-)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: you still trying to get to Australia?
<Kilos> yeah. debs just trying to make enough for the plane ticket
<Kilos> shame makes me feel kinda useless
<Squirm> hiya Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> evening Squirm
<nuvolari_> :O
<nuvolari_> Squirm: lo
<Squirm> Im back nuvolari_ ^^
<Squirm> nuvolari_: in jhb till Wednesday, then back to my little town
<nuvolari_> lol
<nuvolari_> what's wrong with a little town?
<nuvolari_> I love my little town
<Squirm> nuvolari_: you still at the coast?
<Squirm> nuvolari_: my little town is too little
<nuvolari_> ya, still here
<Squirm> nuvolari_: please tell me you've been swimming
<Squirm> :P
<nuvolari_> er, been to the beach once
<nuvolari_> to the beach...
<nuvolari_> no swimming :P
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> eish 
<Kilos> i lost how to get to my blog
<Kilos> the place i blog to not to read
<Kilos> whew google found it for me
<Kilos> i added another blog but it was actually what should have been added to data loss. i dunno where that fella down the natal coast with 3 stuffed drives
<Kilos> is
<davemunn> hello all
<Kilos> hi davemunn 
<nuvolari> :O what happened here?
<queery> nothing
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> can some one explain about these signature goodies
<Kilos> what are they and what are they for
<Kilos> i get them with some mails
<Kilos> 	Signature exists, but need public key
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: not at all
<nuvolari> whoa! insane http://www.newsgd.com/culture/peopleandlife/200611280032.htm
<nuvolari> old, but still...
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<superfly> drubin: ping
<drubin> superfly: pong.
<drubin> I am kinda around although still at work so not sure how much I can help out
<superfly> np
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-05
<nuvolari> fp
<superfly> sp
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you others guys
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, superfly and others
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<deegee_1> hi inetpro
<inetpro> heh deegee_1
<sdehaan> good morning
<superfly> morning sdehaan
<marcog> Maaz: latest tweet from MatiesCompSci
<Maaz> marcog: "Do you work in the software or computer industry in the Western Cape?  Then please take our survey and RT - http://www.cs.sun.ac.za/survey/" 5 minutes and 21 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/MatiesCompSci/statuses/55178666740690944
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> morning Squirm
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> Squirm, you back
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie seun en daar
<queery> hi guys
<queery> ubuntu hour in stellies this saterday
<queery> where do you want it
<queery> ???
<queery> ok lets make it sunday
<queery> but where
<Kilos> hi queery 
<Kilos> very quet here
<Kilos> quiet
<queery> yea
<marcog> queery: how many people are you getting at these ubuntu hours these days?
<Kilos> lo totimkopf 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<totimkopf> Kilos: hi oom
<queery> maaz: announce Where do you want to have the next ubuntu hour in stellenbosch
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Where do you want to have the next ubuntu hour in stellenbosch
<queery> about 10 or so
<queery> I love maaz
<marcog> ok so quite decent
<queery> yea
<Kilos> hi marcog 
<marcog> hi Kilos 
<totimkopf> ek sit en ek drink coca-cola net
<Kilos> hehe
<marcog> i've briefly discussed an idea of a hot seat-like idea for helping people with linux issues at uct
<queery> gino's it is
<marcog> and contemplating whether to mix it in with ubuntu hour
<Kilos> cyberkoffie is gesond. geen hoofpyn 
<queery> or rockroom
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos Kilos
<nuvolari> :/ knotify is buggy
<nuvolari> hog my machine for the 2nd time today
<nuvolari> 100% CPU usage
<Kilos> eish hate that
<queery> maaz, announce Ubuntu Hour this sunday: http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/05/ubuntu-hour-10-april-2011
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Ubuntu Hour this sunday: http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/05/ubuntu-hour-10-april-2011
<drubin> 2http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/05/shiapit-discontinued-long-live-loco-teams/ 
<marcog> :(
<marcog> oh, so they still supplying locos
<marcog> nice
<marcog> i actually agree with that decision
<marcog> drubin: have we placed an order for natty cd's?
<drubin> marcog: going to do it tonight, but because I am all over the place going to get them shipped to mia rather
<drubin> marcog: also going to email canonical to request more cd's for SUN and UCT 
<marcog> drubin: or if you prefer, you could send them to UCT
<marcog> but your call
<drubin> but you guys might have to share a box though... because not sure if they will give us more then 2
<marcog> we can get it delivered to our department
<drubin> marcog: email me an address 
<drubin> and if maia doesn't respond by tonight I will send them to you.
<drubin> but will you guys help distribute them though?
<marcog> drubin: http://www.cs.uct.ac.za/contact
<marcog> you can ship to the postal address and mark it with my name
<marcog> and of course we will distribute them
<marcog> we always use them up no matter how many we've received in the past
<marcog> minus the server cd's :)
<marcog> as for getting them to other cities, if they arrive before 10 may we can send a bunch to the it challenge finals in jhb
<marcog> where all the major universities gather
<drubin> they should arrive like a week after the release
<drubin> any how I need to go, bye
<drubin> thanks
<Morganvd> evening all
<Morganvd> k natty not to bad
<Morganvd> brb
<nuvolari> will Gnome 3.0 be available for 10.04?
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Morganvd: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> hey Morganvd  howzit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Morganvd> pffft
<Morganvd> Maaz: does not like me
<Maaz> Morganvd: Excuse me?
<Morganvd> Maaz: you heard me
<Maaz> Morganvd: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aks offee please now man
<Kilos> ask him now coffee please Morganvd 
<Kilos> coffee please only works when he has a kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Kilos> Maaz, thnks you bottling
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Maaz> Morganvd: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> pffft
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on 
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Morganvd, now say coffee on
<Kilos> oh you did
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> Maaz: now
<Maaz> Morganvd: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
 * Morganvd steals Maaz supper
<Kilos> hee hee hee
 * Tonberry steals Maaz
<Tonberry> wait
<Tonberry> now what do i do with it?
<Kilos> hey Morganvd my maverick is working so kiff on that same old 80g drive thats lost mbr and crashed all the time
<Kilos> Tonberry, rent him out
<Tonberry> who would pay to rent a slightly dented loco bot?
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Morganvd and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Tonberry> that is too stupid to realize it has been stolen
<Kilos> i think he is well gaurded
<Kilos> wont be able to steal him so easy
<Morganvd> nothing is gaurded well enough
<Kilos> yeah
<Morganvd> this is SA we get robbed everyday check our politicians cars
<Kilos> maaz isnt here
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> he is in germany if i member right
<Kilos> or some other place i forget now
<Morganvd> who the president
<Kilos> the crash kid knows 
<Kilos> no man maaz
<Morganvd> ah
<Morganvd> lucky buger
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, where are you
<Maaz> Kilos: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> what is Maaz writen in 
<Morganvd> what type of bot is he
<Kilos> ibid i think
<Kilos> you can get your own too
<Kilos> just need a good connection and lotsa time to teach it
<marcog> Morganvd: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/
<Kilos> inetpro, has one as well
<Kilos> for the school stuff i think
<Morganvd> kewl
<Morganvd> i want to check i have a java bot for my server
<Morganvd> but it needs a revamp
<Morganvd> so im looking into writing a bot for it
<Kilos> there is one in synaptic as well
<marcog> what do you mostly use it for?
<Kilos> making coffee
<Kilos> and weather reports
<Kilos> hehe
<marcog> lol Kilos, i mean what does Morganvd use his bot for
<Morganvd> marcog: you mean mine
<marcog> ya
<Kilos> yeah i was joking
<Kilos> they very clever
<Morganvd> i run a small private wow server so its has to do some sql queries 
<marcog> 21:33 <&marcog> Markov: coffee please
<marcog> 21:33 < Markov> ok
<Morganvd> and post the results like online players and and 
<marcog> Kilos: see our bot also makes coffee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah i think they all do
<marcog> Morganvd: shouldn't be hard to implement as an ibid plugin
<marcog> Morganvd: do you know python?
<marcog> Kilos: markov replies with randomly generated responses
<marcog> Kilos: using what you say as a seed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> does he do the dictionary stuff and weather etc as well
<marcog> not at all, only random replies :)
<marcog> it's a for fun bot
<Kilos> like define something
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> wqhere is the bit of fun in a long day then
<marcog> 21:36 <&marcog> Markov: you're being quite quiet today aren't you?
<marcog> 21:36 < Markov> graham: agreed, but the intro though wow
<Morganvd> marcog: i dont realy know python but i have been looking for a project to stat
<Morganvd> start learning on
<Morganvd> i think it will be a great challange and learning curve
<marcog> Morganvd: well, ibid is all python so perhaps that's a good start?
<Kilos> superfly, will be very happy if you learn python
<Kilos> byteofpython seems like the place to start
<Morganvd> i have been going through it
<Kilos> i tried but forget by morrow what i learned today
<Morganvd> must say i read byteofwim too
<Morganvd> vim*
<Morganvd> and found out why so many people love it
<Kilos> yeah that vim editor works kiff too if you know what you are doing
<Morganvd> Kilos: try byteofvim
<Kilos> inetpro, tried to get me going but gave up
<Morganvd> its explains well
<Kilos> yes but i forget
<Kilos> i understand as i go along but it be gone tomorrow
<marcog> if you already know java, dive into python is great
<marcog> just a little out-dated though
<marcog> or learn python the hard way
<Morganvd> marcog: i know how to create chaos in java and c++
<marcog> i'd go with one of those suggestions then
<marcog> dive assumes prior knowledge
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> i have noticed that
<Morganvd> i have a few entry level python books here including byteofpython
<Morganvd> time is also key 
<Morganvd> trying to learn to much at the same time
<Morganvd> is there any site for goos info on bots
<Morganvd> ibid plugins or so on?
<marcog> Morganvd: join #ibid on irc.atrum.org and ask in there
<Morganvd> thanks marcog 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, cheers
<Maaz> May the force be with you Kilos
<Morganvd> marcog: thanks for the advice i just looked over there documentation and it looks realy good and not to hard to code your own plugins
<marcog> Morganvd: yeah, it's quite a nice framework and the devs (which include tumbleweed and when he feels like it Vhata) are very helpful
<Morganvd> the documentation is pretty neat and easy to follow
<Morganvd> ill start my test bot tomorrow
<superfly> yeah, I wrote a little plugin to get a little bit of detail for bug reports from Launchpad
<froztbyte> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-06
<sakhi> mooning
<superfly> yo sakhi
<linuxboy> yo superfly and sakhi 
<superfly> sup linuxboy
<sakhi> yo linuxboy 
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> what happened?
<Kilos> lo superfly hows ya and the family. winter is close hey?
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<superfly> heya Kilos
<superfly> yes, it's pretty cold in the evenings now
<Kilos> saw an interesting thing in synaptic 'sugarplum' looks like it fights spam not just blocks it
<Kilos> but i dont get any so was just interesting
<superfly> Kilos: it's a tool for sysadmins
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<Morganvd> hi Kilos 
<Morganvd> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> o/
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Morganvd!
<nuvolari> contingency mangement...
<Morganvd> hehe
<Morganvd> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Okay :-)
<Kilos> well done Morganvd 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz_, wat eet ons 
<Maaz_> Rys vleis en aartapels
<Kilos> Maaz_, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz_> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<Kilos> Maaz_, whats for lunch
<Maaz_> Hmm Kilos . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<Kilos> Maaz_, drop your tail
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz_, /nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> um 
<Kilos> er
<nuvolari> rys, vleis en aartapels... boere kos. Ek verlang huistoe nou.
<Kilos> i give up
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> thanks Kilos 
<Morganvd> why the _
<Morganvd> Maaz_: /nick Maaz
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Huh?
<Kilos> he musta got disconnected and came back before his timeout
<Morganvd> Maaz_, /nick Maaz
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Huh?
<Kilos> i think one needs to know the correct command and his bosses password
<Morganvd> Maaz_: login
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Sorry...
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> Maaz_: n00b
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cocooncrash, if you not to busy will you please fix maaz_
<Kilos> just a tail drop
<Morganvd> Maaz_: /hop
<Maaz_> Morganvd: Sorry...
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Changing nick to Maaz
<Kilos> thank you cocooncrash 
<Morganvd> can anyone do it
<cocooncrash> Nope
<Kilos> ?
<Morganvd> Kilos: change nick to Madmax
<Kilos> already in use
<Kilos> ah mjaaz actually changed hosts
<Kilos>   maaz not mjaaz
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, skuus man
<Maaz> Moenie huil nie Kilos Jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Lanseria, South Africa at 2:00 PM SAST on April 06, 2011: 18°C; Humidity: 77%; Wind: North at 11 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 6:18 AM SAST/6:00 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 8:38 AM SAST/7:36 PM SAST
<Kilos> thought so. the idiot box just said its 20c
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> where can I download a local release of Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: ubuntu mirrors
<Maaz> tumbleweed: ubuntu mirrors are http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/, http://ubuntu.saix.net/, http://mirror.is.co.za/, http://ftp.wa.co.za/, http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/
<Squirm> thanks
 * acherv say hello @all
<nuvolari> o.O 11.04 is out?
<tumbleweed> nuvolari: end of the month
<nuvolari> oh, :P
<nuvolari> Squirm: why do you aske now already? 
<queery> did someone create a event for the pretoria release on the loco site yet?
<queery> ?
<queery> can someone help me find the venue of the pretoria release party on google maps
<queery> please
<marcog> queery: what's the place called?
<queery> http://www.karoocattleandland.com/
<queery> I just need to know if it's the west or east corner
<queery> got the spot on google maps: Nellmapius Drive and Van Ryneveld Avenue
<marcog> oh, so not something i can help with i guess
<queery> nope
<queery> need the pretoria peeps to help
<drubin> queery: email the list ask them to add it
<queery> but im half way there
<queery> all i need is to know
<queery> left 
<queery> or right
<queery> hehe
<queery> im guessing right
<queery> too bad if its whong
<queery> its pretoria
<queery> maaz, announce The Pretoria Release party will be help at KAROO - Cattle and Land please RSVP at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/864/detail/
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! The Pretoria Release party will be help at KAROO - Cattle and Land please RSVP at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/864/detail/
<queery> maaz, announce on 30 April from 10am
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! on 30 April from 10am
<Squirm> nuvolari: I asked because I might as well download 11.04, then download 10.10 now and then 11.04 after the release. so ill just update 11.04 after the release
<Squirm> especially if it takes 5 hours to download
<drubin> nuvolari: is durban having a release party?
<Squirm> bbl
<marcog> drubin: have you applied for cd's yet?
<drubin> marcog: not yet, I passed out last night
<marcog> can i help at all?
<drubin> Nope, I just need to fill in a tiny form this evening.
<marcog> side-note: i see we're up to 23 yes and 26 maybe for release party :)
<drubin> i saw
<drubin> and lots of people will come with out actually bothering to reply
<marcog> what was the size of the last one?
<marcog> yup
<queery> my mom is one of the maybe's so  dont count them all
<marcog> heh
<marcog> there a bunch of maybes in there that if one or two come, ten will
<marcog> that i know of
<queery> oh ok cool
<Morganvd> evening all
<Morganvd> so how is everyone tonight
<drubin> marcog: done, and done.
<Morganvd> he drubin 
<marcog> drubin: :)
<Morganvd> im a little lost with ibid bot
<marcog> so where did you end up choosing to ship it to?
<drubin> Maia
<marcog> kk
<Morganvd> i cant figure out where to put the password for irc for bot toregister
<drubin> I will make sure they land up in cpt as well
<marcog> drubin: work out with bob to get some sent to it challenge finals
<marcog> and then they can distribute it there
<marcog> there are 9 universities meeting up
<marcog> NWU, UP, Wits, UKZN, Rhodes, NMMU and the 3 cape universities
<drubin> haven't seen bob in years.. is he still around?
<marcog> of course he is :) he's stil studying at stellies
<marcog> he's going to the finals
<drubin> nice
<marcog> unfortunately that doesn't mean all that much, as he had a grand total of 0 competition
<marcog> literally
<Morganvd> yay i got it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-07
<Squirm> anybody arond?
<Squirm> around*
<totimkopf> hallo almal
<superfly> môre
<inetpro> squ[tab]: I'm here
<inetpro> good morning
<sakhi> hi superfly inetpro 
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> hey inetpro and sakhi
<nuvolari> mornings people :>
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro looking for kilos
<inetpro> then again... I can wait for later
<inetpro> kilos is our resident data restore guru
 * inetpro has a friend who accidentally formatted the wrong USB drive (FAT partition)
<inetpro> IIRC kilos used testdrive?
<Lunga> hello people
<Lunga> I was wondering if there's a way to locate a phone using the IMEI #?
<froztbyte> yes, speak to your cellular operator
<Lunga> they can only blacklist it
<froztbyte> no, they can also see which cell it's registered to
<froztbyte> but what they can't do is tell you, because there's a bunch of laws regulating doing that
<Lunga> ok, thanx!!!
<cocooncrash> Interesting chat.
<froztbyte> janeekyk..
<superfly> haha
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro just got a new corporate mecer notebook with stupid nvidia or something
<inetpro> superfly: is there a way to do the installation from live image before having the proprietary drivers installed?
<superfly> inetpro: yes, the nv driver comes pre-installed
<inetpro> hmm... I get a funny screen
<superfly> and nouvea too, I think
<superfly> inetpro: funny screen?
<inetpro> blocks of white and black all over
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> i had that with my dell e6410
<Morganvd> i used a spare monitor to install with
<inetpro> Morganvd: ahh, sounds like a workable idea
<Morganvd> install with spare monitor and then install prop nvidia driver after install
<Morganvd> usualy works fine like that
<inetpro> but I'm sure there is another way actually
<Morganvd> you can also try installing wiht nomodeset
<Morganvd> F4 advance option nomodeset off 
<inetpro> Morganvd: ok, let me try that
<inetpro> Morganvd: nice... feeling better already
<inetpro> yep, that does the trick
<Morganvd> haha just be aware after reboot it does it again
<Morganvd> you need to set it in grub i believe
<inetpro> hmm...
<drubin> marcog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722973 and every one else that cares
<Squirm> hi
<marcog> drubin: i'll let you handle that, i've told you how we can help
<drubin> marcog: will you ship them to other cities?
<drubin> it is actually a blah problem to solve as it involves time and money to ship stuff
<marcog> drubin: i told you we can get them to 6 universities outside of the cape area
<inetpro> yuk, size 800 x 600
<marcog> if we have contacts there, we can setup "official" collection points
<drubin> marcog: honestly any one that has access to a university doesn't *need* cds
<drubin> we are talking about people like kilos and others that aren't near univierities 
<Morganvd> inetpro: i would install the nvida prop drivers if i was you
<marcog> i can't think of what to do in those cases
<marcog> maybe ask canonical for shipping funding?
<Morganvd> the opensource one does not play nice with some cards
<inetpro> Morganvd: will do
<inetpro> 1st I need proper permission to even format this thing
<drubin> marcog: Maybe but can't dealw ith it now. sorry :(
<drubin> bbl
<inetpro> was told that I'm not even allowed to install ubuntu on it
<Morganvd> lol
<Morganvd> even RMB let me install ubuntu
<marcog> drubin: also, i personally am not sure significant effort is warrented for non-LTS releases
<Morganvd> i can help get it mooved from prov to prov
<Morganvd> i think you should find people in each province and from there people can distribute
<drubin> marcog: yes but something we need to decied 
<superfly> decied?
<nuvolari> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> nuvolari: pong
 * nlsthzn lurks
<drubin> decided* that is hardly  my worst typo :)
<Morganvd> evening all
<superfly> morning!
<Morganvd> hey superfly
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-08
<sakhi> moonings
<acherv> hi @all
 * acherv have the problem with his connection in ubuntu
<Kilos> morning superfly and all ya others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> heya Kilos
<superfly> how are you?
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<Kilos> well ty superfly  and you
<superfly> kannie kla nie want niemand luister nie ;-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i see some new faces here and lotsa missing ones. whats happening
<superfly> life
<Kilos> we were in the 40's at one stage
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> oh then thats ok. hope its not peeps leaving ubuntu
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I doubt it... people leaving ubuntu wouldn't come into this channel ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maverick is great
<Kilos> 3 weeks to a month now with everything working
<acherv> Kilos: hi
<acherv> Kilos: i was to a phone
<acherv> my problem: I cannot work with my Cell c
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> have you got the new cell c modem
<acherv>  yes
<acherv> Kilos: sorry It is a phone disturb me
<Kilos> np
<acherv> Kilos: do you get me
<Kilos> you having probs with a cell c phone?
<Kilos> or just cell c?
<Squirm> mornint
<Squirm> morning\
<Squirm> morning
<acherv> It is huawuai
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<acherv> i' d like to connect in Internet that 
<acherv> Squirm: hi
<acherv> but it isn't worj=king
<Kilos> fone cell c help line and tell them and they will give you directions on how to set the settings acherv 
<Kilos> they have all the instructions and fone types on pc in front of them
<acherv> Kilos:  I do that but they say that they the Cell C key don't work in Linux
<Kilos> fools
<acherv> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> lets think a bit. i used cell c about 16 months ago
<Kilos> i think i used a windows pc and they gave me all the settings and then the network maneger on ubuntu was easy after that
<Kilos> manager
<Kilos> or you can try the huwaai help line
<Kilos> huawuai
<acherv> ok
<Kilos> how are you cvonnected to here now
<Kilos> connected
<Kilos> what actually happens when you plug the fone into the pc
<Kilos> does the os see it?
<Kilos> maybe as a storage device
<acherv> yes i connected now but i use wondows
<acherv> windows sorry
<Kilos> ok and the fone works
<Kilos> you get online?
<Kilos> now take it to your ubuntu machine
<Kilos> it is ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> lo smorar 
<superfly> Kilos: he's using a Cell C USB modem, not a phone
<Kilos> oh ty superfly  do they also sometimes only be seen as storage devices till they set up
<Kilos> i know little about modems
<Kilos> just know my boets one and ians one work here np
<superfly> Kilos: the last time I plugged in a Cell C USB modem it just worked
<Kilos> yeah so they should
<Kilos> has he been on before superfly  or maybe just installed ubuntu and doesnt know how to activate the network manager
<superfly> Kilos: he's not the first person I've heard having an issue with the cell c modem
<superfly> I think they changed the model
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> "master oogway" hrm, where is that from... ah! Kung Fu Panda
<Kilos> hiya confluency 
<confluency> Hi, Kilos.
<nlsthzn-work> greetings all...
<nlsthzn-work> the UAE is finally going a bit more official with there loco... so they know have #ubuntu-za channel :).... 
<nlsthzn-work> ... and we (they) would like to know more about bots, especially awesome ones like maaz... any links or resources available?
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn-work: ibid.omnia.za.net
<nlsthzn-work> tumbleweed: thank you :)
<tumbleweed> marcog: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032890.html
<marcog> wow
<marcog> any general response to that? i dont feel like reading through all the replies
<tumbleweed> lots of responses
<tumbleweed> general agreement, with niggles
<marcog> as in, keep unity?
<queery> so would it be better to just stick with GNOME for this release?
 * nlsthzn-work likes the unity
<tumbleweed> marcog: yes
<tumbleweed> queery: GNOME is still available from gdm
<marcog> i don't mind a slightly broken release, there should be reason to keep people on LTS releases
<queery> I know, but i don't have time now to try and figure out bugs, so is unity going to be too time consuming for me to install with?
<queery> isn't 04 the LTS
<tumbleweed> 04 is LTS on even years
<queery>  oh ok
<queery> that's why im confused
<tumbleweed> unity is cool, but it does break some stuff and has been crashing a bit
<queery> hmm
<queery> ill try it after I handed in my thesis...
<nlsthzn-work> ironically enough I has many less crashes a few updates back than now in natty :/
<nlsthzn-work> *had
<tumbleweed> that's normal :) stability comes in waves
<nlsthzn-work> tumbleweed: we needs a tsunami me thinks :)
<Kilos> hehe hiya nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi
<nlsthzn-work> hey uncle Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi guys, anyone using 11.04 yet? if so, is it stable enough to trust for a production laptop+
 * nuvolari is overdue, still on 10.04
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: nope
<nuvolari> meh ok
<nuvolari> thanks nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> have been using since alpha and I have suffered through it
<nlsthzn-work> but it can be frustrating when it crashes right when you are on your busiest
<Kilos> nuvolari, havent you got 10.10 yet?
<Kilos> its great
<nuvolari> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> methinks better than 10.04
<nuvolari> did not have the time to upgrade yet oom
<Kilos> eish
 * superfly always upgrades
 * nlsthzn-work seems to always install the OS before it is released, and move on once it is stable :p
<nlsthzn-work> http://freedomdreams.co.uk/code/beard/ :)
<queery> one way to get your face out there
<nlsthzn-work> queery: lol
<rodemire> Hallo evryone
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<rodemire> Is there a way i can download repois from the interenet and use them offline on a PC at home?
<rodemire> *repos
<nlsthzn-work> rodemire: yes (but I am not sure how...)
<rodemire> How do i go about it? I have uncapped broadband at work and i want to update my PC at home, but this is for updates from system updates to apps updates
<queery> you can try to use aptoncd
<queery> I have only heard of people using it
<queery> do you have an ubuntu workstation at work
<queery> sorry for the late answer rodemire 
<superfly> queery: aptoncd doesn't do what he wants
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: I was also thinking aptoncd as I had heard of it before (but couldn't remember the name)... but you say it won't work?
<superfly> not for an offline version of the repository
<drubin> Why do people email ubuntu-za-owner for support queries?
<drubin> make drueben sad
<superfly> http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/release-party-ubuntu-mirror
<superfly> nlsthzn-work, queery, rodemire: ^^^
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: oh cool... never actually looked what aptoncd was for... neat but not what was needed...
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: awesome... initially I was thinking it is a bit early for the release party :p
<nlsthzn-work> home time for IR... cheers all... see you later
<queery> that could work too
<queery> gege
<marcog> drubin: seen something similar before, wish you could silently redirect it
<queery> *hehe
<queery> and drubin who is drueben?
<kodez> afternoon guys. is there an ubuntu launch party planned for Natty Narwhal in Pretoria
<queery> yes
<queery> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/864/detail/
<nuvolari_> :>
<nuvolari_> lo
<nuvolari_> my patience has been rewarded at last
<nuvolari_> lo sdehaan 
<nuvolari_> anyone compared OpenOffice and LibreOffice recently?
<nuvolari_> LibreOffice feels a lot faster
<nuvolari_> from the previous version
<nuvolari_> bbiab
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-09
<Morganvd> Morning all
<nuvolari_> o/
<nuvolari_> mornings
<nuvolari_> :>
<nuvolari_> >:'(
<nuvolari_> upgrades and installs are about the same size as a fresh install :P
<nuvolari_> and whoppee.. ath the end of the month again.
<pietie> gnome 3 parties?
<pietie> I'm having a 1-man party :P
<Morganvd> yay all the kids are on linux now
<Rilac> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-10
<tumbleweed> marcog: installed unity 2d on my oldest laptop (ati graphics). Works pretty damn well.
<marcog> cool
<Squirm> evening
<Squirm> maybe someone here knows
<nlsthzn-work> I don't
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<Squirm> I have /dev/video0 on my netbook
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> and I want to access it through the network
<Squirm> using say... skype
<Squirm>  I'm basically looking to pipe /dev/video0 on my netbook to say... /dev/video0 on my desktop
<Squirm> I think pipe is the right word :P
<Kerbero> netcat
<Kerbero> nc
<Kerbero> may or may not work
<Kerbero> giyf
<|3o|3> yeah
<Squirm> cat /dev/video0 doesnt work
<Kerbero> can you read?
<Squirm> $ cat /dev/video0
<Squirm> cat: /dev/video0: Invalid argument
<Squirm> Kerbero: I know
<Squirm> im talking about cat
<Kerbero> hehe ok
<Kerbero> i can't cat it either
<Squirm> bah
<Squirm> but they use cat in a few examples
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> And on the server, run:
<Squirm> cat /dev/video0 | nc 192.168.4.5 5000
<Squirm> W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'za.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Squirm> ummm....
<nlsthzn-work> "Something wicked..." classic 
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> well, it resolved
<drubin> JPM: connection issues?
<JPM> well
<JPM> ek mote die heeltyd my default route verander
<JPM> want die een het routed internet access
<JPM> waarmee ek kan email
<JPM> mara dit is throttled
<drubin> JPM: jammer
<JPM> so as ek dan spoed soek gebruik ek die ander connection wat net 'n proxy server internet toe het
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-02
<magespawn> Morning all
<superfly> morning Maaz
<superfly> erm, morning magespawn
<superfly> tab-fail
<KilosX> hi superfly magespawn inetpro and others
<superfly> hi KilosX
<KilosX> more nuvolari 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> lol, you know, after 17 years on irc, I realize that it never really changes, same old stupid crap, its hilarious
<Symmetria> oops 16 years
<Squirm> hello
<Symmetria> I also realized that by next year I'll have been on irc half my life 
<Squirm> I started in... '05 I think
<Symmetria> heh, Ive been on irc pretty much since 94 
<Symmetria> lol we were having oper/admin wars on efnet last night (again)
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> Symmetria: realised the other day that we're actually going through TENET
<Squirm> through the e-schools network
<Symmetria> heh oh yeah been like that for ages
<Squirm> helps to work at a school
<Squirm> better speeds from the TENET mirror ^^
<Symmetria> heh I flatline my mweb dsl from the tenet mirror anyway
<Symmetria> tenet mirror has enough capacity to serve pretty much anywhere in the country at line rate without blinking other than saix
<Squirm> nice
<Squirm> then what do you always download from the tenet mirror?
<Squirm> or just the speeds you get
<Kerbero> Symmetria, can i iperf mirror.ac.za?
<Kerbero> want to test the "new awesome firewall" of stellenbosch
<Symmetria> Kerbero I'd have to run an iperf instance on it
<Kerbero> pleas :)
<Kerbero> *please
<Symmetria> if you can do udp though, it would be better to do a tsunami test
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> i don't know tsunami
<Symmetria> lemme run iperf real quick
<Symmetria> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Symmetria> Server listening on TCP port 5001
<Symmetria> Binding to local address 155.232.191.208
<Symmetria> TCP window size: 15.6 MByte (WARNING: requested 7.81 MByte)
<Symmetria> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Symmetria> lemme know once you done please cant leave that running, and make sure you turn up the window sizes if you wanna push it to real max speeds
<Kerbero> connection refused
<Symmetria> on port 5001 on 191.209?
<Symmetria> ooops 208?
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> dont run to mirror.ac.za run to 155.232.191.208
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za = .200
<Kerbero> it's going
<Symmetria> [  4]  0.0-10.2 sec    112 MBytes  92.2 Mbits/sec
<Kerbero> $ iperf -c 155.232.191.208
<Kerbero> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Kerbero> Client connecting to 155.232.191.208, TCP port 5001
<Kerbero> TCP window size: 23.5 KByte (default)
<Kerbero> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Kerbero> [  3] local 146.232.222.108 port 38509 connected with 155.232.191.208 port 5001
<Symmetria> leave it running for longer than 10 seconds 
<Kerbero> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<Symmetria> and turn up your window size 
<Kerbero> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec   112 MBytes  94.2 Mbits/sec
<Kerbero> jip that's my max
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> going to check on gigabit now
<Symmetria> -w 2048000 
<Symmetria> and -t 90 
<Symmetria> 10 second isnt a valid test
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> Symmetria: can I give it a shot after this?
<Symmetria> I dont mind :)
<Squirm> eh, nevermind, kinda pointless
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> you running a 90 second test now kerbero?
<Kerbero> it is running i hope
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> yeah its running, I saw it connect
<Symmetria> next time you might wanna add -i 10 as well to it to make it report in 10 second increments until it hits the timer, but its fine, let it finish this
<Kerbero> finished
<Symmetria> 75.7
<Kerbero> crap speed
<Symmetria> what window size did you use?
<Kerbero> TCP window size:   256 KByte (WARNING: requested 1.95 MByte)
<Symmetria> oh, what kernel is that
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> old one
<Squirm> can I give it a shot quick?
<Symmetria> its limiting it because of your kernel settings
<Symmetria> squirm go for it
<Symmetria> kerbero hold, will give you some sysctl's
<Kerbero> ok :)
<Symmetria> net.core.rmem_max = 16777216
<Squirm> crap speed
<Squirm> but it's better than 384
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87830 8388608
<Symmetria> and then set .wmem on both of those the same as well
<Symmetria> and then try a 2meg window size test again
<Kerbero> sysctl -w ....
<Symmetria> sysctl -w net.core.rmem_max = 16777216
<Squirm> [  3]  0.0-98.7 sec  2.38 MBytes   202 Kbits/sec
<Symmetria> sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_rmem="4096 87830 8388608"
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> then sysctl -w net.core.wmem_max=16777216 
<Symmetria> and 
<Symmetria> sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_wmem="4096 87830 8388608"
<Symmetria> lol squirm
<Symmetria> :P lemme show you what it should look like
<Squirm> eh
<Kerbero> it is so lekker to just copy paste
<Squirm> you're gonna make me jealous
<Squirm> :/
<Kerbero> got all 4 now
<Kerbero> need to check if this is really gigabit or not
<Symmetria> heh just pulling a file to test with
<Kerbero> yeah, looks like someone stole my gigabit
<Kerbero> well test completed
<Kerbero> and that is link speed
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> o wait
<Kerbero> i forgot
<Kerbero> i have a server in the data center
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> testing something real quick
<Kerbero> ahh this is better
<Kerbero> Symmetria, ok test completed
<Kerbero> should i run it again after you "tested something quick"?
<Symmetria> yeah gimme a sec
<Kerbero> k
<Symmetria> this is from london -> south africa
<Symmetria> single file stream
<Symmetria> Throughput            : 1439.24 Mbps
<Symmetria> Goodput w/ restarts   : 1439.24 Mbps
<Symmetria> Final file rate       : 1439.24 Mbps
<Symmetria> Transfer mode         : lossless
<Symmetria> Transfer duration     : 26.21 seconds
<Kerbero> hmm
<Symmetria> heh 4.6gig file
<Kerbero> not bad
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> from london
<Symmetria> in 26 seconds
<Kerbero> so shall i iperf again?
<Symmetria> lol kerbero disk and other shit starts to top out if I go higher than that
<Symmetria> yeah go for it
<Symmetria> [  4]  0.0-90.0 sec  7.14 GBytes    682 Mbits/sec
<Symmetria> that was your previous one
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> 7.1gig of data in 90 seconds
<Symmetria> how are they handling the billing with the new firewall? lol
<Kerbero> no idea
<Kerbero> but it will likely fail
<Kerbero> ok done
<Kerbero> about the same specs
<Kerbero> and that is from sun's backbone
<Symmetria> thats not bad for a gigabit connected server
<Kerbero> that is a VM
<Kerbero> so no idea what it actually has
<Symmetria> yeah thats not bad
<Symmetria> thats 85 megabytes/second 
<Kerbero> well i think that's about it
<Kerbero> it is awwesome
<Symmetria> lol now they just need to get rid of the billing
<Kerbero> TCP window size: 3.91 MByte (WARNING: requested 1.95 MByte)
<Symmetria> rumour has it that even UP is getting rid of theirs
<Kerbero> i'm not billed for 155.232.191/24 luckily
<Squirm> .:Symmetria:. Transfer duration     : 26.21 seconds Symmetria: Where did you transfer that to, an TENET server?
<Symmetria> squirm from london -> mirror.ac.za
<Symmetria> from the ubuntunet alliance test server 
<Symmetria> heh ive pushed that UA test server to 7 gigabit on single file downloads before actually, though to actually hit 7 gigabit requires severe tweaking and dumping to memory and all sorts of crap to get around server limitations that drop that speed down
<Kerbero> haha wow
<Kerbero> Symmetria, iperf still running?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> brb smoke
<Kerbero> well the last test's speed was worse
<Kerbero> but ok
<Kerbero> i'm done
<Kerbero> have to do some work
<Banlam> odd, i'm downloading something from sourcegorge
<Banlam> but it's not using the tenet mirror
<Banlam> it's using a .br mirror
<ybrjkfc> hi ;)
<kbmonkey> g'day
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey and others
 * Kilos sukkel
<Banlam> waarmee sukkel kilos?
<Kilos> decided to take the plunge and upgrade maverick to natty but nowhere do i get the choice to upgrade from the natty alternate
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> gday
 * Banlam doesn't bother with upgrades
<Banlam> it's format or nothing
<Kilos> i was the same but now have to do it via alternate
<Kilos> im sure they used to give the option
<Kilos> maybe im doing something wrong
 * Banlam knows not
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the fly will know he always upgrades
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> superfly, any idea what im doing wrong?
<Kilos> it might even be something i have unticked somewhere
<Kilos> so weird. if i put in natty ubuntu cd while on natty xubuntu then it asks if i want to upgrade
<superfly> Kilos: I never got a dialog or anything popping up, I had to do it manually
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> it's not difficult
<Kilos> ok im listening
<Kilos> will write it down
<superfly> once the CD is mounted, go to the CD in your terminal
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> so if your CD was mounted on /media/cdrom, "cd /media/cdrom"
<superfly> then "ls" to see the files... there should be some "cdromupgrade" file (or something similarly named)
<superfly> then you run "sudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<superfly> and it should take it from there
<Kilos> ah ty superfly that cdromupgrade function is what isnt working when the cd opens
<Kilos> bbl
<kbmonkey> hi kilos superfly bn
<kbmonkey> Banlam, 
<Banlam> heya
<Kilos> can only cd /media and ls there
<Kilos> cant cd into cdrom
<Kilos> murphy back again
<Kilos> doing ls in media shows Ubuntu 11.04 i386
<Kilos> cany cd into that either
<Kilos> cant
<confluency> Oh, yeah, tumbleweed, some Russians want to know how big Ubuntu is in SA.
<confluency> Like ybrjkfc. :)
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos cd Ubu<tab>
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<ybrjkfc> <confluency>  hi ;)
<confluency> ybrjkfc: hello :)
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> you use instant XMPP messenger ?
<ybrjkfc> I could call you in the Russian user conference ubuntu
<confluency> ybrjkfc: only Google Talk.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency>  Google Talk this is great :)
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> linux@conference.sibnsk.net  is the address of the conference
<confluency> Can Google Talk conenct to chatrooms?
<confluency> As far as I know, it doesn't interoperate with normal XMPP chatrooms. :/
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> Yes. Japanese users are checked :)
<ybrjkfc> i<confluency> n this conference is Japanese, which uses  Google Talk
<tumbleweed> confluency, ybrjkfc: I have no idea how big Ubuntu is in ZA :)
<ybrjkfc> <tumbleweed> I believe. you're a developer and Debian is ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> ybrjkfc: I'm a Debian Developer, and an Ubuntu Developer
<ybrjkfc> <tumbleweed> it's fine :)
<ybrjkfc> <tumbleweed> Hundreds of thousands of people in Russia, and Debian is using ubuntu.
<kbmonkey> lo /o
<Kilos> haha ty superfly this has been driving me nuts
<Kilos> near gave up
<superfly> Kilos: did you come right though?
<Kilos> gonna see now. had a head that needed to take a break
<Kilos> nope it bloeps at me when i try tab it
<Kilos> dont know why i cant cd to the cdrom
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> do i have to tell /etc/fstab that their is a cdrom superfly 
<Kilos> that whole modprobe thing
<Kilos> i can cd /dev then do ls and there is a cdrom shown but when i cd to /cdrom ls shows nothing
<superfly> Kilos: you need to mount the cdrom as you normally do, in nautilus
<Kilos> yes it shows on desktop superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: double-click on it
<Kilos> it opens another windows with all the folders in it
<Kilos> it opens one automatically when it shows on desktop superfly 
<superfly> OK, and if you edit the location, does it show you a proper path?
 * superfly doesn't know how nautilus works
<Kilos> no sure what you mean but if i click next to ubuntu 11.04 it shows media ubuntu 11.04
<superfly> as in /media/ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Kilos> first a drive pic then media ubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> not with /
<Kilos> words in buttons whereby you can go back or forward by ticking them
<Kilos> its a graphical thing
<Kilos> bash: cd: /media/cdromupgrade: No such file or directory
<Kilos> thats what i get via cli superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: of course, because that is not a valid path
<Kilos> but i can see it is there
<superfly> Kilos: what's in /media ?
<superfly> cd /media && ls
<Kilos> superfly, Ubuntu 11.04 i386
<superfly> Kilos: pastebin it for me
<Kilos> thats all there is 
<Kilos> one line
<superfly> Kilos: ls -al
<Kilos> superfly,  http://slexy.org/view/s2WnfGY0wo
<superfly> Kilos: you're not in media
<superfly> cd /media
<superfly> ls -al
<Kilos> eish skuus man
<Kilos> superfly,  http://slexy.org/view/s203PnsXG8
<Kilos> with an upgrade will i keep my original desktop or will it try go unity first then go gnome classic
<superfly> Kilos: now type in "cd Ubu" and press tab
<Langjan> Hi kilos, long time. How are you?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> superfly, bloep
<Langjan> good thanks, just back from a trip to Cahora Bassa
<superfly> Kilos: are you typing it with a capital U?
<Kilos> oh no
<superfly> not "cd ubu" but "cd Ubu"
<Kilos> thats it superfly ty i will try go further
 * Kilos must read more carefully
<superfly> Kilos: when you use the directory, use tab to complete it, because it makes sure that things like the spaces are handled correctly
<superfly> Kilos: also, when you're in nautilus, press Ctrl+L and you will see the real path
<Kilos> ah ty superfly such a stupid mistake
<Langjan> Kilos I have a weird problem with thunderbird
<Kilos> wow that works great  /media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386
<Kilos> whats it doing Langjan i still use evolution
<Langjan> upgraded to 11.10 and tbird seems to have picked up a bug, it shows a message in the reply to space, when you scroll over it it shows my email address
<Kilos> oh my. maybe there is a thunderbird user here that knows where to look
<Langjan> was thinking perhaps I should delete email account and redo it, but its a hassle
<Kilos> hasnt it changed something in you preferences
<Langjan> well I pasted my whole profile into the folder and this comes up. Tried to redo it, lost some mails in the process but the problem remains.  
<Kilos> try a sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<Kilos> sometimes when pasting on gets things a bit wrong. maybe it adds a space where it shouldnt or something
<Langjan> ok lets try that will get back to you, silly of me not to try that first
<Kilos> who knows
<superfly> Kilos: so did you run "sudo /media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386/cdromupgrade" ?
<Kilos> superfly, will this tell me how much it is going to want to download first
<Kilos> can i do it offline rather
<superfly> Kilos: if you're not connected, it won't download anything
<Kilos> maybe thats safest
<Kilos> superfly, will you help langjan if i am off please
<Langjan> thanks kilos, the reinstall did not make any difference 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> must be something in settings Langjan 
<Langjan> been there, don't see anything 
<superfly> Langjan: what do you mean by "when you scroll over it"? Are you using your mouse or your keyboard?
<Langjan> mouse
<Langjan> hi superfly
<Kilos> just gonna run upgrade. bbnn
<superfly> Langjan: so when you mouse over, it shows your e-mail address in the "reply to" field?
<Langjan> that's right, but then when the cursor is gone, it shows what looks like the text from an e-mail.i
<Langjan> It's like hovering over a live link  
<superfly> Langjan: oh, that just sounds like a visual bug
<Langjan> meaning what superfly? 
<superfly> Langjan: meaning that it doesn't sound like anything is really wrong
<superfly> it's just an irritating thing to see
<Langjan> makes sense but as you say it looks weird
<Langjan> will it help to delete and reinstall my e-mail account?
<superfly> Langjan: no
<Langjan> so I live with it?
<superfly> what you can possibly do is save your e-mails themselves, and remove your Thunderbird profile, but that's a slightly tricky exercise with potentially disastrous consequences if you get it wrong
<Langjan> I did remove and reinstall my profile, lost some e-mails but the problem persisted
<superfly> then it likely won't go away any time soon
<Kilos-> Langjan, send all your maisl to another mail account
<Langjan> ok thanks, hope you're right. Keep well superfly.
<superfly> Yeah, just busy, thanks
<Kilos-> Langjan, you there
<Langjan> Yes, Kilos you must be joking
<Kilos-> lol no man liten to my reasoning
<Kilos-> *listen
<Langjan> ok trying to
<Kilos-> send those you want to save
<Kilos-> but they should all be online arent they
<Kilos-> then we can try purge thunderbird and then install from scratch
<Langjan> only inbox for 40 days, I have about 2 gigs of mails 
<Kilos-> purge removes configuration files as well
<kbmonkey> naand geeks
<Kilos-> you are too popular
<Kilos-> naand kbmonkey 
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> you have a tail kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> i mean Kilos- 
<kbmonkey> lol, tab complete fail
<Kilos-> oh sorry went off to upgrade but it didnt work
 * kbmonkey has a tail too
<kbmonkey> hi superfly Langjan 
<kbmonkey> awe your alternate Cd does not work? :(
<Langjan> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> does it not have an upgrade option whenyou boot from the CD
<Kilos> nope. now im trying it via command line
<superfly> kbmonkey: it does, oom Kilos was just being a little light-headed
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> (and you can't upgrade when booting from the CD, AFAIK)
<Kilos> superfly, from where must i run that "sudo /media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386/cdromupgrade"
<Kilos> miles@P4:/media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386$ sudo /media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386/cdromupgrade
<superfly> Kilos: anywhere
<Kilos> sudo: /media/Ubuntu: command not found
<superfly> ja oom, but I told you to tab-complete the directory name
<superfly> otherwise you'll get it wrong
<Kilos> mustnt it have apt-get or aptitude in there
<superfly> no
<superfly> type in "sudo /media/Ubu<tab>"
<superfly> and then the rest
<Kilos> it bloeps again by tab
<Kilos> with the capital U
<superfly> Kilos: OK, then type this, as you see it (with the quotes and everything): sudo "/media/Ubuntu 11.04 i386/cdromupgrade"
<jan_> superfly, the problems seems to be with 11.10 which uses thunderbird as default, I loaded the same profile onto my trusty 11.04 and it is fine.
<superfly> jan_: the profile contains themes and addons and stuff. Profiles do not generally work across major upgrades
<superfly> that is likely the problem you are seeing
<jan_> eish, and I just only learnt how to transfer profiles. How do you transfer the mails and adresses etc when upgrading?
<superfly> I don't know how to transfer addresses... mails are just files at the end of the day, so you can just copy those across... these days Thunderbird has an importer to import just the mails from a directory on disk.
<Kilos> eish first thing it wanted was to check online so i pulled modem
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2UQ4rCrj4
<Kilos> thats the result
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i give up for now superfly maybe better to save the data and stay on maverick a bit longer
<superfly> Kilos: hrm, that's a weird error
<superfly> did the GUI tell you that?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> it might be because it doesnt see medibuntu on the cdrom?
<Kilos> i go look in there terminal if i can find out more
<superfly> hrm, maybe... you can try disabling medibuntu
<Kilos> i will paste what the terminal said
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20Uz3sWW2
<Kilos> it didnt show any more in the terminal
<Kilos> we leave it for now superfly got a thumper here. need to lie down. ty for the help
<superfly> kk
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why dont you learn networking
<Kilos> you can sit on the beach and make money
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: none of those messages are errors
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> sjoe Kilos that sure is some error!
<Kilos> when it starts it asks to go online
<superfly> Kilos: and usually you can tell it not to
<Kilos> i pulled modem and ticked no and it ran long time trying to setup software centre and never got past that
<superfly> it says, "do you want to go online" and you just say no
<Kilos> yes i did
<kbmonkey> just let it run over night if it seems to take a while
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> i will try again tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos 
<kbmonkey> see you tomorrow
<kbmonkey> it seems like a bug in the update process superfly, letting it go online will resolve it -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/38703/an-unresolvable-problem-occurred-while-calculating-the-upgrade-how-to-solve-it
<superfly> kbmonkey: ah
<kbmonkey> oh well now we know :p
<superfly> my last few upgrades were online, I haven't done a CD upgrade in 2 or 3 years
<Kerbero> who have ever heard of an isp that blocks all UDP?
<superfly> nope, not me
<Kerbero> yes it is really a joke
<Kerbero> never send you kids to the university of stellenbosch
<Kerbero> the IT infrastructure is run by idiots
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-03
<magespawn> Morning all.
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kerbero> Symmetria, I don't know if you can do anything, but some people says the debian version on mirror.ac.za is outdated
<Kerbero> mornign kilos
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<magespawn> And suddenly there are peeps.
<magespawn> Good morning y'all.
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> lol steelies internet broken again?
<Kilos> stellies
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: heya morning!
<Kilos> bbl
<rossouwap> Hello people of ubuntu-za! Has anyone here been fortunate enough to have to plan a recovery of a SAMBA server?
<psydroid> hello rossouwap
<psydroid> don't you make backups?
<rossouwap> hi psydroid, I do
<psydroid> it's fairly easy if you keep a backup of your OS and your data
<psydroid> but I'm not a professional sysadmin
<psydroid> and there may be widely accepted procedures for that
<rossouwap> Yes, my situation is slightly different.  The company has asked for active/passive scenario with a 1 hour downtime window
<rossouwap> so I only really need to rsync the right files to ensure the system works. I can test, but thought I could save some time by asking some friendly people ;)
<psydroid> ok, then someone else here may know, I hope they can help you :)
<psydroid> would the passive one be a system that is powered one and and inactive or one that is powered off until the need arises to power it on?
<psydroid> powered on*
<rossouwap> would be on, with data replication. Using CNAME's for name resolution, so should the box fail, we would then change the DNS record and point traffic at the standby box
<psydroid> -and
<rossouwap> not meant to be resilient, just faster than a "fix the broken hardware" and full recovery scenario
<rossouwap> site only has 5 users, so don't want the complexity of a full active/passive or even active/active cluster
<psydroid> I understand
<psydroid> but isn't running an rsync script as a cron job on the backup server sufficient in that case?
<rossouwap> it is :) and that is what I'm doing for the data
<rossouwap> I'm looking to find out which config files I need to ensure I don't have to reconfigure the authentication
<rossouwap> the shares are no problem, just the ACL's
<psydroid> I would guess /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow, /etc/gshadow, the contents of /etc/samba and maybe other things such as the files for mdraid and lvm, if you use those
<psydroid> but I would just clone the entire OS image onto other similar hardware, that goes much faster
<superfly> rossouwap: ask in #glug.za or try #clug on Atrum
<superfly> rossouwap: also, Google is known to be quite a handy resource on matters like these
<magespawn> Later all.
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> just checking who is working
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ starts grinding coffee
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc_,  ty
<gc_> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<Kilos> bbl
<ybrjkfc> hi ;)
<psydroid> hi ybrjkfc
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> Evening all.
<nlsthzn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> How's it going?
<nlsthzn> Cool and there?
<magespawn> I am good, was hot today but otherwise a.good day.
<magespawn> nlsthzn, are you a programmer?
<nlsthzn> Nope
<magespawn> If you don't mind, what do you do?
<nlsthzn> Ah, Process Controller / Or Operator as it is known here... 
<magespawn> Okay still not sure.
<nlsthzn> Haha... well we run around petro-chemical plants starting and stopping equipment, lining them up and ....
<nlsthzn> never  mind he is off then
<magespawn> Got to love Vodacom
<magespawn> Back again let's see how long this time.
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I tried twice to write what I do... gave up cause you are gone everytime
<Kerbero> he is a gopher
<Kerbero> that fixes stuffs in plants
<Kerbero> :P
<nlsthzn> haha
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> evening superfly nlsthzn and others
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , super
<Kilos> what happened, there are so many peeps here
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , superfly 
<Kilos> hi psydroid rossouwap 
<Kilos> nuvolari, lewe jy nog?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi nuvolari
<psydroid> hoi nlsthzn
<psydroid> hi superfly
<nlsthzn> hi psydroid 
<superfly> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> bi sakhi
<psydroid> I am so far behind on the LPI stuff, it's a bit sad
<psydroid> hi sakhi
<Kilos> dont worry too much , we all are
<magespawn> I don't think I got past the second lot actually
<Kilos> whats the second lot magespawn ?
<magespawn> Firsts was the bios and thep
<Kilos> oh ya ok
<magespawn> So the second lot
<Kilos> that was all the easier stuff. gets worse and worse
<Kilos> for me anyway, you guys will understand the later stuff
<magespawn> My problem is not the stuff I have to work at but the stuff I "know".
<magespawn> Check this out.
<magespawn> Brb
<magespawn> http://pastebin.com/CSmsw6uQ My second python program.
<Kilos> is it gonna eat data magespawn ?
<magespawn> Should not hold on will tell you the file size
<Kilos> oh i will try but that pastebin somehow puts big breaks on my machine
<Kilos> if its only a text file thats fine
<magespawn> Can pit in on slexy if you want, yup is 844 bytes
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> Is that big?
<Kilos> i have it open.
<Kilos> lol yeah i stretch a meg over a day
<Kilos> thats why i am in and out
<magespawn> Oh okay. You using elinks?
<Kilos> i went there with opera
<Kilos> used 155kB
<Kilos> unless iftop stopped counting
<magespawn> I think you should write an ebook on how to save data sell it online and pay for your data.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<magespawn> I am sure we could work on something together here Kilos
<Langjan> hi kilos
<magespawn> I am serious
<Kilos> im listening
<Kilos> Langjan, did you get it fixed
<Langjan> yes I did... 
<Langjan> thanks
<Kilos> how Langjan ?
<Langjan> take a guess
<Langjan> sorry, i'll tell you
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<magespawn> Think about it all the tips and tricks you use to save your data but still get everything done, turn it into a PDF or such and sell in the droid market, amazon etc
<magespawn> Maybe something like 5 rand.
<Langjan> it was uite simple in the end
<Langjan> quite
<Kilos> ok Langjan lets hear it
<Kilos> magespawn, best way to not use data is to stay offline
<Langjan> al I did was to delete all the nonexistent addresses in the address book, there I found the ones containing the offending texts
<magespawn> Yup true but you seem to like it here so there is the quandry.
<Kilos> well done Langjan 
<magespawn> Bbl taking fish 2 to bed.
<Langjan> thanks, now al is well and i'm running reasonably happily on unity in 11.10 
<Kilos> thats good. ek is bly vir jou
<Langjan> I'm sure superfly will be interested in the solution as well
<Kilos> he will read here in between
<Langjan> or was it kbmonkey who helped?
<Kilos> did you just delete one at a time till the problem went away?
<Kilos> was the fly
<Langjan> I just deleted them all
<superfly> non-existent e-mail addresses? weird
<Kilos> lmga now how do you know which type caused the prob man
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn I can break your program just by looking at it.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Langjan> yip. some of the spaces in the address book were taken up by text from mails, perhaps a glitch with the transfer of the profile
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> that is weird , non existent addy's
<Langjan> well, there was text "disguised" as addresses
<Kilos> pity you didnt first check them with a antivirus
<Langjan> would that have helped
<Kilos> maybe they from these peeps that send virusses in emails
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> No it was genuine text from mails
<Kilos> no it would just have told you if there was
<Kilos> if you were on windows you wouldnt be able to take the chance on opening them
<Kilos> thats how many peeps gettheir windows pcs crashed
<Kilos> via emails
<Langjan> some great screensavers on 11.10 
<Langjan> cheers kilos, take care
<Kilos> go well Langjan groete tuis
<Langjan> baie dankie
<Kilos> hehe shame magespawn the fly got you
<magespawn> Superfly you still here?
<superfly> always
<magespawn> Go the message kilos
<magespawn> And ?
<magespawn> Got
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<magespawn> superfly what did you mean?
<superfly> magespawn: when it asks you for the number of explorers, type in "a" :-)
<magespawn> That is not a number.
<magespawn> I see what you mean though
<magespawn> Could have it check to see if what the person enter is a integer and if not then ask again until it returns a integer
<superfly> magespawn: yup, I think there's an "isdigit" function
<magespawn> All the "ordinary" people I asked to play it entered a number
<magespawn> I am only on chapter 3 that covers branching and while loops
<magespawn>  So will get there in time.
<superfly> magespawn: also, get into the habit of putting things into functions
<superfly> def main():
<superfly> <all the rest of that stuff, indented once>
<superfly> then right at the bottom
<superfly> if __name__ == '__main__':
<superfly>     main()
<magespawn> By indent do you mean tab
<magespawn> What is the point of functions
<magespawn> Okay have just read ahead that is covered in chapter 6
<superfly> magespawn: not tab, 4 spaces
<magespawn> In the book says you could use either
<magespawn> Is spaces better or more standard/common?
<superfly> spaces is the standard
<magespawn> Okay will use that then.
<magespawn> Don't have a habit or a preference so makes almost no difference to me personally, but will be better if I have standard habits if I want to work with others
<Kerbero> i started to use spaced a while ago too
<Kerbero> renders better across all editors
<Symmetria>  show route aspath-regex .*ASN$ table inet.0  |grep *\\[BGP |awk '{print $1}' |./agg.pl  |sed 's/^/\/mode #CHANNEL +b /g' ; printf "\n";
<Symmetria> ^^^ my new satanic irc channel ban generator :p
<magespawn> That's a bit random
<Kerbero> i agree
<Symmetria> heh it works pretty well when all else fails to get rid of someone :p
<magespawn> Kerbero so then it does not matter what the programmers choice working together becomes easy
<Kerbero> magespawn: exactly
<magespawn> Important for foss
<magespawn> So good to know
<magespawn> Any other general sort of tips?
<magespawn> Will also keep you guys up to date where I am.
<Kerbero> do you know screen?
<magespawn> Not yet
<Kerbero> and people also say it is worth to learn vim
<Kerbero> i was not bored enough yet :P
<magespawn> Used vi the other day to edit an apache config file
<superfly> magespawn: read PEP8
<superfly> Maaz: google Python PEP8
<Maaz> superfly: "PEP 8 -- Style Guide for Python Code" http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/ :: "pep8 0.7.0 : Python Package Index" http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep8 :: "Python, PEP8 and Git hooks | EmmaTech" http://tech.myemma.com/python-pep8-git-hooks/ :: "ppierre/python-pep8-tmbundle · GitHub" https://github.com/ppierre/python-pep8-tmbundle :: "pep8 - Check your python source files with PEP8 : vim online" http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.p
<magespawn> Ty superfly
<Kerbero> magespawn: get your text editor to show you a vertical line at the 80 character position
<Kerbero> and avoid going across it
<Kerbero> *try to avoid
<inetpro> Kerbero: s/screen/byobu/
<inetpro> the latest version of byobu is very nice with only a single line for the status line
 * inetpro has started using kubuntu 12.04 Beta1 at the office
<inetpro> quite nice although there are still a lot of updates on a daily basis
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more oom
<inetpro> good evening everyone else
<Kilos> môre inetpro gaan dit goed
<Kerbero> it is nice yes
<inetpro> Kilos: goed en daar?
<Kerbero> but i like updates
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> net kwaad daai xubuntu
<Kilos> miskien is dit die ou 6g wat slegte kolle op het
<magespawn> Kerbero busy with Ilde and windows width is set to 80
<Kerbero> windows, eeww, what a bad text editor. how about gettin an OS like emacs?
<kbmonkey> hello geeks
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> magespawn, you grokking that Python
<magespawn> My one laptop is still on Win 7 so am using Idle at the moment but I switch around a lot at the moment so if you have one I can try I will give it a go
<Kilos> magespawn, you got more than one?
<magespawn> Het kbmonkey. Grokking?
<magespawn> Yup 
<Kilos> then its one of my laptops
<Kilos> the spell checker is too busy to keep us all inline
<kbmonkey> grok is to become a guru, to learn and understand it
<magespawn> Ty that's the idea
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats news with the greeting bot story
<magespawn> Ahh Kilos but what if I was refering to a specific machine? As in "One Laptop"? Lol.
<Kilos> ha ha ha 
<Kilos> i think it still applies
<Kilos> superfly, ?
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<kbmonkey> ?
<Kilos> we are so lucky to have the fly
<kbmonkey> im confused
<Kilos> oh ^^ the one lappy bit
<Kilos> why kbmonkey 
<Kilos> 21.22
<magespawn> Kerbero have heard of emacs thought it was and editor
<magespawn> an
<kbmonkey> oh nevermind. the ibid docs don't mention more about receiving low-level irc events, so will dig through the meeting plugin and scope it out
<Kilos> http://www2.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/tcl-course/emacs-tutorial.html
<kbmonkey> emacs is a large operating system
<Kilos> is it only for windows or linux as well
<superfly> kbmonkey: actually, that's a good idea... didn't think about that
<kbmonkey> :)
 * kbmonkey puts the thinking capon
<Kilos> hehe
 * kbmonkey inserts banana into the cap
<kbmonkey> my spacebar seems to miss a beat every so often :p
<magespawn> Wikipedia says emacs is a family of editors
<magespawn> Bit confused?
<Kilos> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/definition/Emacs
<kbmonkey> lol. yes its a do-all editor
<Kilos> thats what maaz finds
<kbmonkey> its a running geek joke, because emacs can do nearly everything, we call it a OS
<magespawn> Ahh right
<Kilos> night everyone. have a good night and slaap vas
<kbmonkey> gn ._.
<magespawn> Nights Kilos
<magespawn> Emacs easy to learn?
<kbmonkey> don't know it magespawn 
<magespawn> Looks pretty extensive
<kbmonkey> my workflow is pretty good with what I'm used to
<kbmonkey> it does :D
<kbmonkey> I decided to stick to simple editors that are common across distros (gedit,vim,geany)
<kbmonkey> especially on most live cd's
<magespawn> Tried gedit, like that a lot.
<magespawn> liked
<kbmonkey> gedit is great after you tweak the plugins right. code snippets rock!
<kbmonkey> and config it to run python code
<magespawn> Make things a lot quicker
<kbmonkey> hmm, I should integrate git into it
<kbmonkey> and theres a bunch of nice gedit colour themes at https://github.com/mig/gedit-themes
<kbmonkey> interestingly it has a python console built in, you can access gedit commands via python code
<magespawn> That could be useful
<magespawn> This.is my latest "master piece" http://pastebin.com/CSmsw6uQ
<magespawn> I am off to bed night all.
<kbmonkey> neat magespawn. gn!
<inetpro> gedit doesn't come close to kate (KDE Advanced Text Editor)
<kbmonkey> KDE apps have a lot of cool functions
<Kerbero> geany is not bad either
<kbmonkey> its in my list of most used editors
<kbmonkey> http://xkcd.com/378/
<kodez> good morning
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-04
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> bbl
<kodez> good day everyone.
<kodez> where can i learn about programming the log in screen?
<confluency> kodez: in which Ubuntu version?
<inetpro> kodez: download the source code
<kodez> i am using ubuntu 11.10 Beta version but will be changing to Ubuntu 12.04 in May
<confluency> kodez: Ubuntu used to use GDM for the login screen, but now it uses LightDM.
<confluency> So I would suggest googling for that and whatever you want to change.
<inetpro> kodez: what is it that you would like to change?
<confluency> kodez: for an overview, maybe read this page on the Arch Linux wiki -- it's usually an excellent resource for all kinds of tweaks.  Just bear in mind that it's a different Linux flavour. :)  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM
<kbmonkey> hi geeks
<bakuman> sies
<magespawn> Afternoon all
<kbmonkey> hi geeks
<kbmonkey> nice .py story you have there magespawn ;)
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey. The one from last night?
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> hi locodir-user 
<magespawn> Ty, but I cannot take credit for the idea just for the code.
<kbmonkey> I could offer you some tips
<kbmonkey> always treat print() as a function, ie call it with braces: print('story') and not: print 'story'
<kbmonkey> that syntax is going away in the future
<magespawn> Ty
<magespawn> Any tips are good.
<magespawn> Superfly told me about pep8
<kbmonkey> yes the PEP is good :)
<magespawn> I think the book will get into functions I think in chapter 6
<kbmonkey> only chap 6? o_O that is a long wait :p
<kbmonkey> print('hello, my name is %s. I am a %s' % ('Rover', 'dog'))
<kbmonkey> ^ how to put values into strings
<Kerbero> you forgot a ;
<Kerbero> :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<magespawn> Got to go now see you guys later.
<bakuman> which language?
<magespawn> Python
 * bakuman frowns at Kerbero's mistake
<Kerbero> lol ok
<Kerbero> i assumed it was C
<Kerbero> as i just connected to the bouncer and saw the one line
<bakuman> Java, C etc does not have the % but a comma, and not a tuple
<Kerbero> true
<Kerbero> clearly my attention is elsewhere atm
<kbmonkey> she sells C shells at the sea shore
<bakuman> code to add a ubuntu precise countdown banner:
<bakuman> <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/"><img src="http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner3.png" border="0" width="180" height="150" alt="The next version of Ubuntu is coming soon"></a>
<Kerbero> awesome
<Kerbero> thanx bakuman 
<bakuman> quick and easy and clean
 * Kerbero ads it imemdiately
<Kerbero> wanted to do that a month ago
<Kerbero> but it was still the old one
<bakuman> there are three different one to choose from, if you would like another look: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Kerbero> i'm using the same one as previously
<Kerbero> you added the uncommented html again
<Kerbero> option 4 is ugly
<Kerbero> i should change then
<maiatoday> has anybody had experience with laptops that use optimus technology
<Kerbero> hmm
<maiatoday> the pick a different graphics card to optimise battery usage stuff
<Kerbero> koiosify had a little the past few days
<maiatoday> and the bumblebee project
<Kerbero> tonberry had a bit too
<Kerbero> but with the older pre-optimus one
<maiatoday> I wanna buy a laptop and just wanted to get a feel for how hectic this is
<Kerbero> basically: don't
<Kerbero> ask koiosify 
<maiatoday> yeah that's what people say but also there are reports that bumblebee works well
<Kerbero> what i hear was that it works good, until you reboot
<Kerbero> then graphics are broken
<maiatoday> oops
<maiatoday> bleargh maybe if I do that I'll have to keep a windows partition for the games and then run ubuntu on the intel graphics card only, if it is even possible
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> if only I could put that countdown banner into my wiki page as simply as that
<bakuman> why cant you?
<Kerbero> yeah good question
<inetpro> images need to be uploaded in the wiki
<inetpro> no inline linking allowed
<Kerbero> write a cronned script to to that
<inetpro> I see however that it can be done, see: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:$wgAllowExternalImages
<inetpro> ahh... easy if you whitelist ubuntu.com with $wgAllowExternalImagesFrom
<inetpro> now I can simply add the image on my wiki page with
<inetpro> [http://www.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner3.png]
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> hey magespawn you fixed you game yet
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Evening all, hopefully this time i can stay
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> such a busy channel
<magespawn> Getting that way
<kbmonkey> ook ook
<Kilos> hehehe hiya kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Still pretty quite compared to #winsock
<Kilos> what channel is that magespawn as i got there even chanserv quit
<magespawn> Was a trivia channel where thebot would ask trivia questions and keep records of people scores
<Kilos> only me there now
<magespawn> Surprising, think maybe was not on freenode, but then again was a while back 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Not this one brb
<superfly> hey kbmonkey, did you look at the Meeting plugin?
<magespawn> kilos was on irc.dal.net
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> kill him
<magespawn> Server instead of irc.freenode.net
<Kilos> oh you mean that winsock
<Kilos> thought you said kilos was there
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what you doing??
<kbmonkey> seeing the folks now kilos, I'd better get off the pc now :p
<Kilos> ok laddy
<kbmonkey> catch you later/tom ._.
<Kilos> night then
<Kilos> that plugin has him rattled superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Later kbmonkey
<Kilos> i looked at magespawn s game? but will take years to understand all of that
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> Night kilos
<magespawn> I am out of here too night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-05
<magespawn> Good morning all.
<psydroid> good morning magespawn
<nuvolari> o/ psydroid 
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<psydroid> I actually came across a satellite tv channel with your nickname yesterday, that was interesting
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<magespawn> Who's name psydroid
<psydroid> magespawn, nuvolari's
<magespawn> Just when I thought  I was famous.
<psydroid> haha
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro and others
<Kilos> gc_, coffee on
 * gc_ puts the kettle on
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<gc_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc_, thanks
<gc_> Kilos: no problemo
<magespawn> Nice bot this morning
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> NICE!
<inetpro> Busy upgrading my Android device
<magespawn> To what inetpro? Os or software?
<inetpro> magespawn: heh, I just got a OTA notification to upgrade my Nexus S 
<magespawn> Ics?
<inetpro> Was still on Android OS, v2.3 (Gingerbread)
<inetpro> now on 4.0.4
<inetpro> upgrade went very smooth
<inetpro> look and feel is so much different now
<inetpro> will have to get used to it
<magespawn> Nice
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on 
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> I got honeycomb on my flyer do not think they are going to do ics for this
<magespawn> Bbl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<magespawn> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> lo superfly and others
<superfly> yo Kilos
<Kilos> hi Grimm_ 
<Kilos> hi robbit 
<Grimm_> Hey Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty Grimm_ and you?
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Grimm_> Can't complain
<Kilos> yay looks like they are dumping lilo
<Kerbero> bout time
<Kilos> yeah. i havent read what they say but here are the links Kerbero 
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/news/lpi-announces-linux-essentials-program
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/introductory-programs/linux-essentials
<Kerbero> tl;dr
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> ek is nou te lui om eers op die links te click
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i will try mail that mail to our lists
<Kilos> got lotsa info on
<Kilos> then everyone can read it
<Kilos> psydroid, have you joined our mailing list
<psydroid> Kilos, I have joined one mailing list, but not the one for ubuntu-za, I think
<psydroid> I will do it now, so I can help out with problems
<Kilos> thats the only one i use otherwise too much irrelivant mail;
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<psydroid> ok, I will sign up for it
<psydroid> I am not subscribed to any ubuntu mailing list right now, but I have a launchpad account and have files some bugs
<Kerbero> i'm only on maties-ubuntu 
<Kerbero> so no irrelevant mails
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> Almost gave up there.
<superfly> Hehe, i'm on my phone atm
<magespawn> No.worries
<superfly> flipping between my study and the kitchen, so between my PC and my phone :-)
<magespawn> You are too connected.
<magespawn> Almost strange not to have Kilos here
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> im kinda late i guess
<magespawn> Ha evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn all well?
<magespawn> Yes, was just saying it was strange to not have you here.
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> its yucky not being here
<magespawn> No worries
<Kilos> magespawn, did you read them links. what else have they left outa lpi course
<Kilos> maybe if i wait long enough it will just be, switch on, if not successful buy a new pc
<Kilos> im reading about the ssl stuff at the moment 
<Kilos> security is gonna be big as time goes on
<kbmonkey> hi geeks
<magespawn> I did have a look but not detailed.
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> Maaz, define geek
<Maaz> Kilos: geek \geek\ (g[=e]k), n. 1. A performer in a carnival, often presented as a wild man, who performs grotesquely disgusting acts, such as biting the head off a live chicken or snake. [PJC]  2. Hence: Any eccentric or strange person; an oddball; an eccentric. [WordNet sense 1] [PJC]  3. Hence: A student who is socially inept and a misfit in his class, especially one who is an intellectual; a nerd; a dork. [Informal] [PJC]  4. Hence: An 
<kbmonkey> how goes the hoenders kilos?
<Kilos> hehe inetpro is the hoender boer
<Kilos> hmmm
<kbmonkey> Maaz: define dork
<Maaz> kbmonkey: dork \dork\ (d[^o]rk), n. 1. a person who is stupid, socially inept, or ridiculous; -- always used disparagingly. [slang.]  Syn: nerd; jerk. [PJC]  2. the penis. [vulgar slang] [PJC], dork n 1: a dull stupid fatuous person [syn: {jerk}, {dork}]
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you guys must be the first option hey?
<magespawn> Any of you follow LTG?
<Kilos> ltg?
<kbmonkey> LTG>
<magespawn> Maaz: define nerd
<Maaz> magespawn: nerd n 1: an insignificant student who is ridiculed as being affected or boringly studious [syn: {swot}, {grind}, {nerd}, {wonk}, {dweeb}] 2: an intelligent but single-minded expert in a particular technical field or profession, nerd n.  1. [mainstream slang] Pejorative applied to anyone with an above-average IQ and few gifts at small talk and ordinary social rituals.  2. [jargon] Term of praise applied (in conscious ironic refer
<kbmonkey> ha ha dweeb, I like that word
<magespawn> Let's Talk Geek.
<Kilos> my definition of a geek was way better methinks
<kbmonkey> yes maaz uses an old style dictionary
<Kilos> kbmonkey, are you concentrating?
<kbmonkey> you've heard of webGL magespawn?
<Kilos> whats happening the greeting bot??
<magespawn> Yes but not sure what it is.
<Kilos> magespawn, LTG?
<magespawn> Kilos, Let's Talk Geek.
<Kilos> Maaz, define LTG
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about LTG. Maybe you meant Lag, Leg, Lig, Log, Lug, Ltd, LTM, lag, leg, log, lug, ltm, lt, tlg, gtg, rtg, itg, etg, ltc, lte or lto?
<magespawn> Podcast
<Kilos> oh not love the geek
<magespawn> But eats the data.
<kbmonkey> I could make a greeting bot but would prefer to integrate with maz, which is tricky atm 
<superfly> Kilos: that's what mrs_fly does ;-)
<Kilos> what superfly ?
<magespawn> Hey superfly back again.
<Kilos> talks geek?
<superfly> Kilos: mrs_fly loves the geek :-)
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> magespawn: webGL is using javascript to access your graphics card functions in a web page
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, was busy dealing with a toddler downstairs
<kbmonkey> like so: http://kbmonkey.blinkenshell.org/three.js/tutorial-01.html
<Kilos> well said
 * magespawn googles webgl
<magespawn> Superfly lucky the toddler was downstairs
<magespawn> kbmonkey so super fast graphics with out flash.
<kbmonkey> exactly magespawn 
<kbmonkey> no plugins, no dependencies
<kbmonkey> ties in with the new HTML5 spec
<kbmonkey> open source XD
<magespawn> Nice, any html5 ready browser cam do it?
<superfly> kbmonkey: technically not open source, but an open standard
<kbmonkey> yes. chrome, firefox, opera in the pipes. IE strangely hasn't said anything about support yet
<magespawn> Wonder why. Probable seeing if they can get silverlight to run it.
<kbmonkey> you can see a load of cool examples at https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/
<kbmonkey> I cant find the ibid meeting source. some geek I am :p
<Kilos> lol ask the crash kid
<Kilos> oh he be married now not a kid any more
<magespawn> Only the Firefox on my flyer can render your first link
<kbmonkey> oh silly me, should check the site and not the repos
<magespawn> Rotating wire globe?
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> your browser supports it!
<Kilos> you mean for plugins for ibid kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> found the tar for ibid Kilos 
<magespawn> Yup the default browser, and the dolphin browser on android do not see it properly.
<magespawn> Only Firefox.
<magespawn> Unistalled opera earlier today.
<kbmonkey> aah, it seems like a class attribute 'addressed' controls how the plugin receives indirect events.
<kbmonkey> its chocolate weekend
<Kilos> shh
<Kilos> night kbmonkey magespawn superfly and lurkers
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> isco!
<kbmonkey> Disco!
<kbmonkey> aha, got the greeter recognizing newcomers :D
<magespawn> Cool kbmonkey
<magespawn> Is Maaz running it now?
<kbmonkey> no, im running it in a local irc server
<kbmonkey> there are a couple use cases I need to run over
<magespawn> If you send it to me with instructions I'll pu it on gc_
<kbmonkey> for example, how it will handle on first load
<kbmonkey> configuring greeting responses
<magespawn> Okay 
<kbmonkey> and possibly a notification system to track who it greeted recently
<kbmonkey> but that is all fluff
<magespawn> Good idea.
<superfly> kbmonkey: can you show the code?
<kbmonkey> for that, I need to learn the Ibid database methods first
<magespawn> When you work out a way let me know
<superfly> doesn't ibid use SQLAlchemy?
<magespawn> I am out off here for now, good night all.
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
<kbmonkey> it uses SqLite, Mysql or Portgre iirc superfly 
<kbmonkey> http://ompldr.org/vZDl0dA
<kbmonkey> the hook was setting the 'addressed' attribute so the plugin sees messages even if not addressed directly
<superfly> kbmonkey: yes, but via SQLAlchemy. SQLAlchemy is a database ORM
<kbmonkey> ooh, okay, I dont know too much about SQLAlchemy to distinguish :) thanks
<kbmonkey> I also register to receive state events, to catch when people join
<superfly> ah
<kbmonkey> do you know superfly, each plugin has it's own db fiel right?
<kbmonkey> *file
<superfly> I don't know...
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-06
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> o/ psydroid 
<kbmonkey> 4
<psydroid> hoi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> oops. using ssh to irc on android. a bit hard typing ;p
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> because you aren't used to it, I think
<psydroid> I'm typing on my phone all the time
<psydroid> I should just learn to use Swype
<psydroid> so I can type even faster (or so they say)
<kbmonkey> ah much better on the keyboard!
<nuvimob> aloha
<psydroid> hola nuvolari
<psydroid> are you all making the move to mobile phones these days
<psydroid> I meant nuvimob, of course
<nuvimob> ye, just testing out chatting on my new toy. my old phone's screen got picky to response
<nuvimob> so it's been a while 
<psydroid> ah, I see
<psydroid> what kind of phone and OS do you have?
<psydroid> I'm amazed at all the things you can do on a phone these days, making calls for maybe 1% of the time
<queery> N900 with maemo
<queery> THE Linux phone...
<nuvimob> samsung galaxy nexus here
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there psydroid 
<Kilos> hmm hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> everyone stuffing their faces with easter eggs today
<Kilos> headaches and migrains next few days
<Kilos> hi kayiseZA 
<kbmonkey> yes chocolate bunnies Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> o/
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-07
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> airlines are giving me such grief
<Langjan> Hi guys, just showing someone from India how our Ubuntu community works
<magespawn> evening all
<yolandre> hi all
<yolandre> back on ux after a looong time
<yolandre> need some help?
<yolandre> trying to locate the installation packages of various items downloaded on my laptop in order to save from downloading again on desktop.
<confluency> yolandre: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<confluency> I think it gets cleared out periodically.  Also, obviously you need to have the same architecture on both machines to reuse the packages.
<yolandre> thanks for the tip
<yolandre> found most of them - the biggies are what i wanted to prevent from downloading again. thanks again!
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-08
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly and all you others peeps
<Kilos> all well here??
<superfly> Hi Kilos, alles is goed hierso.
<Kilos> mooi. dankie
<superfly> Kilos: and you?
<Kilos> im ok ty superfly 
<Kilos> have a good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-01
<Cantide> http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/Mxlish-the-12th-official-SA-language-20130328 <- hahahaha April fools anyone?
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> I like this bit
<Symmetria> Reports suggest that three companies from Limpopo have been included on the preferred bidders' list.
<Cantide> :p
<Trixar_za> Kilos: I checked this morning - seems they just moved the 2G+1GB promo deal to Telkom Mobile
<Kilos> oh my goodness so i bought mine early all for nothing
<Kilos> what a waste hey
<Kilos> morning Trixar_za  superfly  and others
<Trixar_za> Oh, it wasn't a complete waste. I'm still using mine :P
 * Trixar_za is listening to: Village Of All Beginnings  -- Playstation by Tomba!
<Trixar_za> Listening to streaming music too
<Trixar_za> I've always been a fan of game music, especially early console music
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Not so much because they were chiptunes, but because you had such a limited range of sounds and you had to make it work
<Trixar_za> True talent that
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> hi
<Cantide> i bought the 60 + 60 yesterday =_=
<Cantide> Telkom are evil
<Cantide> Trixar_za, I like chiptunes, too :) and all retro game music :)
<Kilos> why you say they are evil Cantide  ?
<Cantide> i could have waited a day and then it would last me another month
<Kilos> oh ya thats what i did because i was scared the 2+1 would be gone
<Cantide> yeah :/
<Cantide> oh well
<Cantide> at least i have enough data until i leave
<Cantide> and then i will give the sim to my dad
<Kilos> when you leaving?
<Cantide> probably September
<Cantide> i'm not 100% sure yet
<Kilos> ah so quite a while yet
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> just need monies '-'
<Cantide> so i will work for a few more months
<Kilos> whats that?
<Cantide> then relax for a few months before i go
<Cantide> money *
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> that stuff that used to grow on trees
<Cantide> yes, that stuff :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> now it grows in mines - requires hard work and lives lost to dig it out
<Kilos> i wish maaz would return
<Kilos> got so many links saved with him
 * Squirm[A] pops in
<sakhi> howzit popin?
<Cantide> oh yeah
<Cantide> oops
<Cantide> wrong channel :p
<tumbleweed> http://ograblog.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/important-changes-in-ubuntu-engineering/ :)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> there seem to be a lot of these going around today :D
<zeref_debian> lol @ article
<Trixar_za> Even Ubuntu had to make an Easter Fool's day joke
<Kilos> hmm... you drowning in nicks Cantedious  
<Cantedious> haha
<Cantedious> yeah
<Cantedious> busy trying to make my own input method for ibus
<Cantedious> so far it's not working out..
<Squirm> Trixar_za: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/74427-bittorrent-downloads-websites-to-be-blocked-in-sa.html
<Squirm> I lol'd
<Squirm> only saw it after they edit the title
<Trixar_za> lol
<Squirm> s/edit/edited
<Squirm> anyone know where I can find good prepaid phone deals?
<Cantedious> game or pep?
<Squirm> looking for a smartphone
 * Squirm looks on the Game website
<Squirm> Trixar_za: the S3 Mini at Game is R4000, the S3 Mini from FNB is R150pm for 24months = R3600
<Squirm> cheaper and you pay it off slowly
<Squirm> same with the S3
<Squirm> R600 cheaper
<Squirm> go go FNB
<Trixar_za> It's R4000 now. In 2 years time, that price would be about 1/4 that it is now
<Squirm> but I can't wait 2 years for a new phone :P
<Squirm> I'm getting the phone now
<Squirm> in the metaphorical sense
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> True, but just remember the math when you make decisions
<Trixar_za> In the long run they're overcharging, but it's cheaper than buying new right now
<Squirm> I don't understand how they're overcharging
<Squirm> in total I'd pay say R4000 from Game, R3600 from FNB
<Trixar_za> Long run - thing lose value over time
<Squirm> they lose the same value whether you pay for it in full or not
<Trixar_za> Would you buy a 2 year old car at the price it was when it was new?
<Squirm> but I'm not
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> come now logically minded Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lol, most people lack the ability to think in days, months and years. I have never had that problem and it's been my crutch since forever
<Squirm> I may still be paying for it in a year and 6 months. but I've still had it for a year and 6 months
<Squirm> 1.5 years
<Squirm> :/
<Trixar_za> And by that time it would be only like 1,2k to buy it 'new'
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> so whether I buy a phone for R4000 or R150pm. in 2 years time I'll have paid less for the same phone worth the same amount of money
<Squirm> yes, THEN
<Squirm> but this is NOW
<Trixar_za> But don't overthink it too much
 * Cantedious agrees with Squirm
<Cantedious> you're getting the phone now, not in 2 years
<Cantedious> so paying less over time makes no difference
<Cantedious> except saving money
<Cantedious> also, rands might be worth less in 2 years :p
<Squirm> oh I hope not
<Trixar_za> This is like explaining 3 dimensional space to people in a 2 dimensional world.
<Squirm> convenient for me to pay R150pm as well, I don't have R4k cash. cept it ties me down :/
<Cantedious> yeah
<Trixar_za> Point is: You are getting the phone now, but your not saving long term. Stop thinking in terms of what it's priced now, but when your pay it off. You are not saving in the LONG RUN. End of story.
<Tonberry> mmm
<Cantedious> i'm considering getting the galaxy pocket - just to last me 6 months
<Tonberry> i don't follow your logic
<Trixar_za> Mind you, most companies cash in on people's inability to think long term
 * Squirm looks at Trixar_za 
<Squirm> you're really not understanding me :/
<Squirm> Trixar_za: in the long run. i.e. 2 years time, I'd have paid R3600
<Squirm> and say I pay R4k cash now
<Squirm> in 2 years time
<Squirm> I'd have still spent R4k on the phone
 * Squirm thinks Trixar_za is sober
<Trixar_za> Yes, but by the time you do actually pay it off, the price would have dropped drastically. The phone wouldn't be worth 4k at that time. In fact, I estimate, you'd have payed R2600 more for the phone by then. But it doesn't matter.
<Tonberry> bugger that. S3 costs R8000ish prepaid. Contract payments if you subtract the non phone bits only add up to R5000ish
<Tonberry> how am I not saving money going the contract route
<Tonberry> ?
<Squirm> Tonberry: this isn't a contract route
<Squirm> FNB has the S3mini for R150pm*24months = R3600. Game has the Mini for R4k
 * Tonberry scrolls up
<Trixar_za> So all I'm saying is: You don't save in the long term. End of argument. :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: thinks in the long run it'd be more expensive to go with FNB
<Squirm> Trixar_za: no
<Squirm> if I got the phone at the END of the 2 years, yes
<Squirm> but I'd get the phone now
<Trixar_za> No, I don't. I'm just disagreeing with you about you 'saving' money in the long run with the deal. It's still a good deal by today's standards, even if they screw you a little in the long run.
<Squirm> :/
<Tonberry> so i still lose money if i give the 3600 to some third party and let him pay it of vs paying 4000 upfront?
<Trixar_za> You'd lose money either way
<Cantedious> lol
<Tonberry> but you lose more giving away 4000
<Trixar_za> Either way the phone still loses value over the years
<Squirm> Trixar_za: at the end I'd still have paid less on the FNB side
<Tonberry> by that logic no one would ever buy technology
 * Trixar_za sighs
 * Squirm sighs
<Tonberry> ok what do you suggest someone does if they want to buy the phone
 * Squirm lets other people figure out Trixar_zas illogical logic and goes and has a beer
 * Tonberry sips his white wine
<Trixar_za> Let me try it like this: Compared to today's game price, the end total of the 24 month deal looks cheap. But if you compare the price of the phone at the time when you pay of the phone, there would be a drastic loss in value. Still with me? It's relative to which end of the transaction your looking at.
<Trixar_za> The bank has enough sense to realize that they can sell you something for cheaper, because in the long run they'll be making profit.
<Tonberry> but the bank has to pay his suppliers for the phone now
<Trixar_za> Which they probably get a cost and/or bulk price
<Trixar_za> Either way, the bank won't be making a loss.
<Trixar_za> And you probably won't either
<Tonberry> but they aren't really screwing you either
<Trixar_za> It's a good deal. Go with it. Just don't think it's a saving when it's not :P
<Cantedious> if it's normally 4K, but they can give it to you for 3.6K, then you're saving
<Cantedious> of course the phone will lose value over time - it will no matter how you pay for it
<Cantedious> pay less for same product now = win
<Trixar_za> But your not paying for the same product now. Your paying for the same product then.
<magespawn> evening all
<Trixar_za> Evening magespawn
<magespawn> My 2 cents, by paying it off your are also paying the same monthly amount for a phone that is worth less each month
<Kilos> hi magespawn  and others
<magespawn> can you open a sql database created with access with another sql manager or do you need to convert it?
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> Trixar_za: this logic does not only apply to phones but anything that goes down in value
<Trixar_za> magespawn: Exactly and it's by what most companies that sell something at a monthly rate makes money off of
<magespawn> Squirm: that article on my bb is very close to what is happening in the states and europe
<Trixar_za> It's just hard to explain to people. I've always thought in long terms, which has always tripped me up. Only time I think only short term is while I'm completely sloshed :P
<magespawn> Trixar_za: imagine paying off the game s3 with an rcs card, pay 3 times the price
<magespawn> my bug bear is 'free' when they mean included
<Trixar_za> I'm actually abusing that logic for my own gain too - well if we get that club bar
<Trixar_za> We're including the mix in the price, but telling them it's 'free'
<magespawn> Trixar_za: they probable also make money off the transacti9ns themselves by owning the authorising company
<Kilos> shame guys Squirm  really wants that fone
<magespawn> typing is horrendous tonight
<magespawn> i got my tablet through fnb and IT is the best deal for it
<Trixar_za> Then let him buy it. We never said it was a bad deal.
<magespawn> you are just not saving money you are just spending/losing  less
<Kilos> squirm if you take the R150 per month and pay R200 per month it drastically shortens the 2 years
<superfly> magespawn: no. Access is not SQL (nor would I ever call it a database)
<magespawn> they do not allow that
<superfly> magespawn: you can use mdbtools
<Kilos> oh my. not same as buying a house?
<magespawn> superfly the book i have has of course used access so was wondering 
<Kilos> or has that also changed
<magespawn> no Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> magespawn: you can try LibreOffice Base
<magespawn> depends on your terms but with the fnb phone/tablet deal fixed amount has to be repayed
<superfly> magespawn: most Access courses depend a LOT on the Forms
<superfly> which is stupid beyond belief, but hey
<magespawn> they have four db they use through out the book, would hate to have to set them up first
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that's what I meant. He'd be losing less than if he bought the thing new. But he'd still be losing. The only saving is in a lower loss rate.
<Trixar_za> Personally, I would go for the deal too.
<magespawn> anybody know more about this http://www.nedbank.co.za/website/content/mediakit/media_content.asp?page=top&article=current&prID=1472
<magespawn> found some more here http://simplybiz.co.za/nedbank-pocketpos%E2%84%A2-question-and-answers
<nuvolari_> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_  
<nuvolari_> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<nuvolari> ek is weer terug in die beskawing
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy seun?
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom!
<Kilos> werk more?
<nuvolari> darm eilig gery
<nuvolari> *darm veilig gery
<nuvolari> ja-nee oom, die lewee gaan aan
<nuvolari> *lewe
<nuvolari> lol a couple of google april-fools jokes
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash  maaz is dead? do you have time to fix him?
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash  
<inetpro> Kilos: he's back
<Kilos> magespawn: wb
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> did you do it inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<magespawn> lol @ Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> qa dont make lekker coffee
<magespawn> neither do i, ask my wife
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> some peeps do it on purpose to get out of making again
<Kilos> ive given up with bios flash via floppy magespawn  
<Kilos> cant fir the flash and update onna floppy
<Kilos> fit
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever  
<Kilos> oh night
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> Kilos: sorry ;)
<smile4ever> thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<Kilos> oh my goodness the bot didnt give me coffee
<Kilos> .
<Kilos> apartheid
<inetpro> Kilos: you didn't ask him
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> i got probs here with kde. keeps going slow
<inetpro> Kilos: define slow
<Kilos> so slow when i type here it takes minutes before even showing
<Kilos> and other things battle to close
<inetpro> Kilos: run htop
<inetpro> or just press CTRL+ESC
<inetpro> look at what is eating your cpu
<Kilos> xorg 19% krunner 6% konvers 9%
<inetpro> Kilos: do it when it's slow again
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it isnt the pc telling me its time for a reinstall??
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no Kilos no no no no no
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a talking pc?
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> well if it isnt running right there is something wrong hey?
<inetpro> find the problem and then fix it
<Kilos> why does plasma say disk sleep?
<Kilos> there it did it but couldnt see percentages just disk sleep kept popping up
<magespawn> maybe the hard drive power saving is set to make the disk sleep quickly
<Kilos> where you find that thing magespawn  
<Kilos> there again and now it was konvers saying disk sleep
<magespawn> not too sure look under system settings under power settings
<Kilos> btw my other drive with kde on vlc shows that video perfectly
<magespawn> hmm strange maybe some install difference then
<Kilos> ok turned off button events handling, we see now
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> and both installed from my saved archives
<magespawn> you need to let people know about this sort of thing
<magespawn> you find problems nobody else does
<Kilos> ya but why?
<Kilos> why not you clever peeps
<magespawn> thats the thing, by reporting with data settings etc, maybe people can find out why
 * inetpro can't see how it can be caused by "button events handling"
<Kilos> thats the only place that was still ticked in the power settings
<Kilos> and only place i saw the word sleep
<Kilos> but will watch it now
<Kilos> wb inetpro_  
<Kilos> aw did it again
<inetpro_> uh oh
<Kilos> pidgin and konvers showed disk sleep
<Kilos> but not for long
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the exact error message and how do you see it?
<Kilos> im watching that system activity thing
<Kilos> the column under cpu usage
<Kilos> dont get error messages
<inetpro> Kilos: can you make a screenshot when you see it again?
<Kilos> how on kde
<Kilos> quick
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: hang on, you're not the only one having that problem
<inetpro> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/install-boot-login/406191-disk-sleep-hang.html
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> but thats on suse
<inetpro> Kilos: kde is kde
<inetpro> but regardless, I don't think that posting has a solution for you
<Kilos> oh dont see kde in the link, sorry
<inetpro> google is your friend
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> actually I think this might not even be a kde issue
<inetpro> have you checked your bios?
<Kilos> what do i look for in bios
<Kilos> its not after long time sometimes minutes apart the sleep thing
<inetpro> are you running your kde off a secondary disk?
<Kilos> nope first disk
<Kilos> sda
<inetpro> a samsung disk?
<Kilos> havent checked if sdb does the same yet
<Kilos> maxtor methinks
<Kilos> or seagate
<Kilos> so , if sdb dont do it as well its the drive?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> check for advanced power management settings or such
<Kilos> ok will do that.ty
<Kilos> if i dont come back i got too tired and will see youall tomorrow\
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> fsck found an inconsistency in sda7 and said run fsck manually
<Kilos> whatever sda7 might be
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> good night '-'/~
<Guest38454> Hey guys :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-02
<superfly> Winter has arrived.
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Squirm> anyone know if it's yet possible to install Ubuntu on say the S3/mini
<Squirm> I only see How-To's on the Galaxy nexus range
<Squirm> hello there Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Lo Squirm
<Trixar_za> Slow morning
<Trixar_za> :P
<superfly> Squirm: you can install it on the S3, not sure about the mini
<superfly> Squirm: did you get the mini, or are you still debating getting it?
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Vince-0> haa
<Vince-0> i
<nuvolari> hi Vince-0 
<superfly> hi nuvolari, Vince-0, Trixar_za and ThatGraemeGuy
<nuvolari> dropping packets I see :P
<nuvolari> howdy superfly 
<Trixar_za> Hi superfly
<superfly> nuvolari: still ready for us?
<nuvolari> superfly: yes I am!
<nuvolari> I can't find the date :O
<superfly> Wednesday, I think
<superfly> nuvolari: I'll check my itenerary and let you know
<ThatGraemeGuy> ola
<Vince-0> party?
<superfly> nuvolari: are we gonna try organise an Ubuntu Hour for that day?
<nuvolari> superfly: workers day?
<superfly> nuvolari: Wednesday the 5th of June
<superfly> nuvolari: no, not workers day, I'm afraid
<Squirm> superfly: still looking
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> with FNB, you have to have a Gold Cheque Account
<Squirm> and then on the phone payment specs, you need to have a monthly deposit of min R5500. yet to have a Gold Cheque Account, you need to earn R100k+
<Squirm> Maaz: 5500*12
<Maaz> Squirm: 66000
<Kilos> howdy superfly and all others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro_  stert en al
<superfly> Kilos: overslept? :-P
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> nope superfly been fighting that drive that showed disk sleep last night
<Kilos> gave up seems to be faulty drive
<Kilos> 12.04 really been sent to test me. took an old 40g drive and installed unity and actually managed to get nm working
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> hurrmmmm
<theblazehen> msg nickserv identify jhenderson1996
<superfly> theblazehen: I don't think you wanted to do that
<theblazehen> oh...
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> you forgot the / before message
<Kilos> i think
<theblazehen> yes :(
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi Symmetria dont forget to speak to Fanie please and give some feedback
<Squirm> lo henkj 
<henkj> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> lo Squirm henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> ooh
<Squirm> squash time
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> evening '<
<Trixar_za> Evening Cantide and magespawn
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> hey Trixar_za  Cantide 
<Cantide> hi Trixar_za and magespawn '<
<magespawn> anybody using Litecoin?
 * Cantide hasn't
<Cantide> is it a bitcoin generator?
<magespawn> no it is another currency but based on bitcoin
<Cantide> aha
<magespawn> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Litecoin
<Cantide> nice :p
<nlsthzn> I started mining coins a week ago then mallwarebytes started blocking everything about it and I stopped
<Cantide> :(
<magespawn> you running that on windows?
<nlsthzn> I had been mining on Windows yes, DBAN'ed all my discs and now on Ubuntu once again
<nlsthzn> the little return bitcoins give don't warrant to ware and tare on my hardware...
<superfly> nlsthzn: wear and tear
<nlsthzn> yup ware and tare
<magespawn> hah
<Cantide> where?
<magespawn> litecoins are supposed to be easier and less instensive to mine
<nlsthzn> and give you less in return no doubt
<magespawn> the principles are the same, but there does seem to be less support for them at the moment
<nlsthzn> Well best of luck... bitcoins passed $100 a coin in value a short time ago :)
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> see ya all :)
 * nlsthzn is back in the loco business... screw this laziness, got to get the UAE jump and jiving to some Ubuntu tunes :p
<magespawn> good  night all
<Cantide> night magespawn '-'/
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> but but, where is oom kilos tonight?
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-03
<nlsthzn> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
<nuvolari> more nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> o vrek, ek is laat
<nlsthzn> :( yup, get to work :p
 * nlsthzn is installing graphics drivers so reboot is inevitable...
<Squirm> hi
<superfly> morning everyone
<Squirm> morning superfly 
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi Kilos superfly
<superfly> hi maiatoday!
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> hi!
<Kilos> yo inetpro daars water
<Kilos> 20mm
 * Squirm kicks Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I'm coming to spend a weekend at your place
<Squirm> while we both attend http://mygaming.co.za/news/news/52497-comic-con-sa-bringing-the-super-powered-expo-to-sa.html
<Vince-0> woah
<Vince-0> that's pretty sweet, may be enough to get me off my arse
<Squirm> lol Vince-0 
 * Vince-0 loves it when getting direct orders from a client
<charl> i was just reading this april fool's post: http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-moves-to-the-unites-states-fck-yeah-130401/
<charl> then it led me to this: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/74427-bittorrent-downloads-websites-to-be-blocked-in-sa.html
<charl> really funny!
<charl> the australian one is also really funny: http://pirateparty.org.au/2013/04/01/pirate-party-takedown-parody-poster-receives-takedown-request-is-taken-down/
<Vince-0> itweb had one about Internet tax at 1am that morning
<Vince-0> really silly that their "integrity" can be a joke at all
<Vince-0> bbl
 * Squirm sips his red wine
<Squirm> it's cold today :/
<Symmetria> heh so I was sitting in my guesthouse
<Symmetria> wondering wtf I had no wifi
<Symmetria> then I found out about iburst
<Symmetria> hahahaha
<Symmetria> funny as fuck
<Cantide> the Unity Next article on OMG! Ubuntu is nice :)
<Cantide> i can't wait for it actually 'o'
<zeref_debian> hmmm
<magespawn> good evening all
<Cantide> evening~
<nuvolari> o/ hello's
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 10 hours, 2 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-04-03 01:57:14 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-04-03 02:12:35 PDT
<magespawn> wow that's long ago for Kilos
<nuvolari> yeah :-/
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari Cantide 
<Cantide> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn inetpro and others
<Cantide> nuvolari missed you
 * Cantide hides
<Kilos> hiya cantide
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> aw hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> been busy, resting and trying to work out how to not use first 20g of a drive and still have a working os
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Cantide> 20 GB just for OS ? 'o'
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<magespawn> hey Kilos superfly 
<Kilos> no the drive was showing disk sleep all the time, so im guessing its where my /root was so im not using the first 20g
<Cantide> ahhh
<Kilos> so far so good
<Cantide> sounds like you need a new drive :/
<Kilos> sssshhh
<Cantide> Maaz, please build me a time machine so that I can get 14.04 now :S
<Kilos> cant throw 160g away so easy
<Maaz> Cantide: I'll remember that
<nuvolari> ah! hi oom Kilos :D
<Cantide> haha
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom!
<Cantide> i'm actually going to go to bed :p
<Cantide> good night everyone~
<nuvolari> night Cantide 
<Kilos> night Cantide 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> '-'/
<nuvolari> jinne, oom sal ons laat worrie
<Kilos> skuus man , dit was nie aspris nie
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> hhr
<nuvolari> die interwebs is weer op hul eie mission
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> where is goosie
<Kilos> gedink ek moet net kom oog wys en nag se nuvolari 
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<nuvolari> right
<nuvolari> so woerts warts
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<Kilos> sal more hier wees
<Kilos> dankie seun , jy ook
<nuvolari> o/ I'm out
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-04
<Squirm> evening
<nuvolari> afternoon Squirm 
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
 * Kilos sitting on maverick. trying to build up the courage to install 12.02 unity on it
<Kilos> hi henkj inetpro 
<Kilos> wonder what happened to jurgens
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, you've been pretty scarce hey
<Kilos> yeah been trying to save a 160g drive but looks like its sicker
<Kilos> might work as storage only
<Kilos> also been sleeping lots
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I have a old laptop drive I put in an external. It's 160GB drive too and USB 3
<Trixar_za> You can use it with a USB 1.1 system, but then it needs you to plugin into two sockets
<Kilos> this one does weird things. shows disk sleep on and off
<Trixar_za> And if you do that, 9 times out of 10, Windows will corrupt the partition
<Kilos> why you use windows on it?
<Kilos> i formatted my external to ext4 and windows cant even see it
<Trixar_za> So I can copy things from other people
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Works fine in Linux, even when the partition gets broken
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Oh, been meaning to tell you about sakis3g
<Kilos> yes?
<Trixar_za> Somebody tested the new version I made and his 3G modem could connect where before it wouldn't
<Trixar_za> connected*
<Kilos> nice
<Trixar_za> Meaning the modification I made to the 67 files helped
<Kilos> ive never had probs connecting with it, only installing without the site working
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> why dont you make it a .deb file as well then installs will be easy
<Kilos> is that major work?
<Trixar_za> Debian packages aren't my forte and I probably need to make a site for it now
<Trixar_za> Oh and find people to make the 64bit and ARM versions
<Kilos> well at least you keep busy hey
<Kilos> werent you going to capetown after work a while back?
<Squirm> anyone here happen to know if a decent Android phone for sale?
<Superhuman> Squirm: what is you budget like?
<Superhuman> *your
<Superhuman> what are you looking at spending for the phone?
<Squirm> Superhuman: at a stretch, R3k
<Squirm> meh, now I like the Nexus 4 :P But it's $300usd, they don't ship to SA so it's a mission to get it here. 
<Superhuman> The best would be to look at the phones in your price range, and the start comparing them on gsmarena.
<Superhuman> Took me 2 weeks to decide which phone to take on my upgrade. Settled for the Huawei Ideos X5. Great low/mid range phone.
<Superhuman> The only thing your decicion should be based on; is the hardware. Do you want a big camera, look at Sony Ericsson (they used to have the best cameras in their phones, don't know now).
<Squirm> Superhuman: I had the Ideos X5
<Squirm> until it was stolen
<Squirm> now I can't find where to pay cash for it
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.scoopdistribution.co.za/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=28&products_id=1387
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm, have heard that that one is pretty good, but don't know personally
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems decent enough on paper at any rate
<Kilos> eeek winter has arrived. expected 11°chere tonight and 6°c in joburg
<Kilos> hi Mezenir ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooooh is it home time already :o
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok i'm off, later peeps!
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> bye :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> hallo
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> whats actually the diffs between hello and hallo and which one you use when?
<superfly> Kilos: hello = english, hallo = afrikaans
<Kilos> you sure superfly .
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> im  sure ive seen engelse using hallo
<superfly> as far as I know
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ai! 8ta sick. under 30 kB/s download speed
<nuvolari> o/ alloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo superfly 
<nuvolari> and ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<nuvolari> aand ja dis aand oom
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> is die interweb siek of is dit net 8ta nou?
 * nuvolari sal liewers ophou stuitig wees, nou-nou kry oom Kilos 'n oorval en bevlieg my :P
<nuvolari> hmm, my interweb is deels gesond
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai! 8ta baie stadig hier
<not_found> >.>
<nuvolari> dit lyk my 8ta maak beurte om ons siel te versondig
<nuvolari> oh hi 404
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> ja hulle was lang ruk goed en nou ewe skielik grrr
<Kilos> onder 30 kB/s. was altyd naby 300kB/s
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> dit you read maia's mail about where you are
<charl> me?
<Kilos> smile4ever, you too! good evening
<smile4ever> thanks :D
<charl> hi smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> slept well? :p
<Kilos> yes man dod arent you on our list
<smile4ever> nuvolari: waar 404? :p
<smile4ever> hi, charl :)
<charl> Kilos: you mean the mailing list? actually no :)
<charl> i don't belong to any mailing lists anymore
<nuvolari> smile4ever: http/404: not_found 
<nuvolari> :P
<not_found> smile4ever, >.>
<charl> i can't keep up with the flood these days
<Kilos> maia wants peeps from all over the world to send pics or something. she is making  a goodie to keep them all
<not_found> maia forwarded the message from a user in US
<Kilos> ai! charl thats sleg
<nuvolari> defying the laws of physics: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWRwxjh9H_Q (Tareq Alsaadi)
<not_found> would like postcards from all over the world from Ubuntu users
<charl> is it this mail? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2013-April/010287.html
<not_found> nuvolari, Emirati with to much time :p
<nuvolari> not_found: yeah, and money too
<Kilos> im sure you can snap a pic or 2 there and email them to her
<charl> oh i see this is a forwarded message from Philip Ballew but they didn't include an address of where to send post cards to
<not_found> oh, that you can be sure of nuvolari 
<not_found> I added the address
<not_found> next post in the thread
<nuvolari> not_found: just waiting for my transmitter, I got a Blade MCP X v2 BL to start my 3d training :P
<charl> ah i see it thanks: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2013-April/010290.html
<smile4ever> nuvolari: I know ;) but which link :p
<charl> interesting idea
<smile4ever> ooo
<smile4ever> :p
<nuvolari> smile4ever: heh
<smile4ever> hehe.
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> I get it.
<nuvolari> that one
<Kilos> another idea. what about a photo of you guys as well to add to our ubuntu-za goodie
<Kilos> so one can put a face to a nick
 * not_found is to privacy conscious for that >.>
<Kilos> ai! neelsie. really?
<charl> lol with a nickname like not_found i bet :)
<Kilos> rofl
<charl> obvious is obvious as i say :)
<charl> well people who want to can do it, it's optional of course
<not_found> well, my ugly mug is on my wiki page etc :p
<Kilos> not_found, would be inna loco book or something man 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos: 158 kB/s tydens my upgrade
<charl> smile4ever: is it still so cold in belgium too? i can't believe it is april
<charl> it was like a bad april fool's joke except that it isn't over
<charl> actually the 1st was quite a sunny day here, maybe that was the joke :P
<Kilos> dis sleg nuvolari  hulle het baie beter gedoen paar weke terug
<Kilos> gemiddeld van 250 kB/s
<Kilos> upgrade na wat nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> net 'n maintenance upgrade vir ubuntu oom
<Kilos> x?
<nuvolari> eh?
<Kilos> jy band kde en unity ne
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bang
<nuvolari> oh, ja maar ek het begin met 'n stock ubuntu, so ek kry al die ander updates ook :-/
<nuvolari> ek jeuk vir Archlinux
<nuvolari> baie baie
<Kilos> ek hou meer van altwee as vir xubuntu
<nuvolari> nee hu uk
<nuvolari> *hu uh
<Kilos> kde is lekker maar die gesoek vir desktop is moeite
<nuvolari> ek't op 'n kollega se kde gewerk, dit is uiters frustrerend!
<Kilos> dit vat n ruk om gewoond te raak maar dan is dit lekker
<nuvolari> nee jinne, 'n mens moet orals kliek
<Kilos> lol
 * not_found going to sleep now... night all
<nuvolari> night 404
<Kilos> night not_found  sleep tight
<Kilos> oh ya 404
<Kilos> thats actually a lekker nick
<Kilos> aw dont work
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> wow are you still alive goosie?
 * inetpro never sleeps
<Kilos> or anything else either lately
<inetpro> Kilos: you been very quiet
<Kilos> ive greeted you everyday
<Kilos> i been busy too
<Kilos> contemplating putting 12.04 in place of maverick
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> for what?
<inetpro> Kilos: for not greeting you
<Kilos> dont be sorry be careful
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> but you are forgiven anyway
<inetpro> ta :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> so Kilos, what's the problem with 12.04?
<inetpro> why just contemplating when you are used to re-install 5 times a day
<Kilos> nothing but my 160g drive is sick. thats what was causing the disk sleep thing
<inetpro> Kilos: you sure?
<Kilos> only have kde and maverick working
<Kilos> yeah went to other drive and no probs at all
<inetpro> kde and maverick?
<Kilos> 2 drives with working 12.04 kde and this 80g with maverick on
<inetpro> kde is not an OS
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you know what i use man
<Kilos> must be ubuntu
<smile4ever> charl: Yes @ "(19:47:57) charl: smile4ever: is it still so cold in belgium too? i can't believe it is april"
<inetpro> kde is just a de
<Kilos> ja ja
<smile4ever> inetpro: MATE 1.6 is awesome :D
<inetpro> and maverick also had a kde
<Kilos> 12.04 kde
<smile4ever> just so nostalgic good :)
<smile4ever> I consider using it daily
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> he is a kde man smile4ever 
<inetpro> smile4ever: I haven't tried MATE
<superfly> I don't need to try MATE or Cinnamon or Unity or Gnome Shell or XFCE or LXDE
<smile4ever> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/mate-16-released-install-it-in-ubuntu.html , inetpro
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> It's just GNOME2: fast, logical and straightforward :)
<Kilos> him and the fly are die hard kde peeps smile4ever 
 * inetpro agrees with superfly, time is better spent on other challenges in life
<smile4ever> Kilos: hehe :)
<inetpro> with kubuntu everything just works
<smile4ever> Don't like their "style" (Qt style in general)
<Kilos> with the odd alt+shift+f12 sometimes
<superfly> smile4ever: then make sure you steer clear of Ubuntu
<smile4ever> superfly: hehe, Mint / Debian? ;)
<inetpro> smile4ever: what's wrong with Qt?
<smile4ever> It looks like 1990 :)
<smile4ever> GTK+ looks modern
<smile4ever> GTK+ code sucks, Qt code is great :p
<smile4ever> Make Qt with GTK+ looks and we have a perfect gui toolkit
<Kilos> oh superfly according to the oxford dikpensmerrie hallo and hello are english with same meanings
<Kilos> either a call or a greeting
<superfly> smile4ever: you can make Qt look like whatever you want, either through QSS or via an actual QStyle
<Kilos> but the old webster adds hullo and leaves out hallo
<smile4ever> superfly: didn't like the default Qt behaviours on all platforms :)
<smile4ever> but everyone has a different taste :)
 * inetpro is seldom happy with any defaults
 * smile4ever leaves
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :D
<inetpro> goeie nag smile4ever
<Kilos> night smile4ever sleep tight
<smile4ever> dankie! :D
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> superfly i got the travel plans
<superfly> magespawn: great
<magespawn> you are very organised
<inetpro> magespawn: you mean him or mrs_fly_?
<magespawn> ahh was it mrs_fly_ who did the spread sheet?
 * inetpro wonders
<superfly> magespawn: no, it was me
<Squirm> evening
<Squirm> does anyone know how to check what processor Android is running without installing an app?
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<magespawn> not too sure butnusually there is something in the settings under about i think
<magespawn> but usually
<superfly> Squirm: gsmarena.com ?
<Squirm> superfly: uh
<Squirm> chinese high clone
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-05
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Vince-0> Hii
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> oooh
<Squirm> skiing time
<magespawn> nice, cold but nice
<Squirm> sun's out
<Squirm> but yes, cold
<Squirm> snowed on the berg night before last
<magespawn> have not seen that much snow for a very long time
<Squirm> last skii before winter :/
<magespawn> i would have thought you could do more skiing in winter
<Squirm> magespawn: where you now?
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> water skiing
<Squirm> :/
<magespawn> hluhluwe
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> lol
<Squirm> oh, thought you may have been up this way
<Squirm> bbl
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just my life insurance renewal notice, and i realised that it still lists me as a smoker. i quit in mid-2010 already! :'(
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i accidentally a word :-/
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> oh yes, bbl
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: still not smoking, well done! You must be the only one... :-(
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah pretty much
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe Sully too
<ThatGraemeGuy> but the rest quit quitting :)
<superfly> Indeed
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos, and others
<Kilos> dga boetie
<Kilos> dag ook
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> hey Trixar_za
<magespawn> Kilos you still enjoying KDE?
<Kilos> yip and maverick magespawn 
<Kilos> chicken to put unity on the maverick drive
<Kilos> i wish i understood more of how things work
<Kilos> like with an external or stick plugged in 10.10 can right click and format it.
<Kilos> is it possible to get that function working on 12.04
<magespawn> not sure
<magespawn> i am still learning my way around kde
<Kilos> methinks that will be the dev guys that know that
<magespawn> i never really used unity that much
<Kilos> even on kde it would be nice to have
<Kilos> i dont fancy all the partition manager and disk utilities and things
<Kilos> ohi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hey psyatw
<psyatw> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> kde takes some getting used to hey magespawn ?
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> Kilos, I am finishing my papers for getting hired in Poland starting one month from now
<psyatw> so that's why I'm away from the computer and the chat for now
<Kilos> great. everything seems to take so long hey
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> np. once you are there you will have internet all the time
<psyatw> this has been going for three weeks now, but at least I'll have a job soon
<psyatw> of course
<psyatw> and I can finally be here all the time, even if I'm not able to talk when I'm at work
<Kilos> oh did you read the mail that maia posted for photos or postcards from you guys all over the world
<Kilos> ?
<psyatw> oh, I haven't read much mail lately unfortunately
<psyatw> I will give you my picture soon, maybe even a postcard from here in the Netherlands and soon Poland
<psyatw> or her, I mean
<Kilos> she i starting a collection of all the ubuntu guys worldwide or something
<psyatw> yeah, it's a really cool initiative
<Kilos> im not sure if its just guys on our mailing list or not
<Kilos> never remember what i read
<psyatw> I've been too focused on finding a job for the past few months and finishing what I have to do here to read mailing lists, but I'll try to catch up soon
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> hey there
<magespawn> guya i am stuck here, how do i change the size of the icons in a panel on kde?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> settings
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> second one from the top left i think
<Kilos> or is that unity
<Kilos> lemme boot from kde quick magespawn 
<Kilos-> hmm.. you still here magespawn 
<Kilos-> helloooooo
<magespawn> hey kilos
<Kilos-> cooowweeeeee
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> system settings
<Kilos-> top left the second one then fonts
<magespawn> and then ?
<Kilos-> then you will see lotsa things on the tight
<Kilos-> choose they are called
<Kilos-> click on choose and tick on the size you want in the popup
<magespawn> Kilos i am looking to adjust the size of the icons in the panel
<Kilos-> what is the panel?
<magespawn> the start bar 
<Kilos-> that bottom bar thing?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos-> one of those settings makes it all bigger in the panel
<Kilos-> maybe toolbar
<magespawn> yes how to make it smaller?
<Kilos-> wow how big is it?
<magespawn> like half my screen
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> what did you do?
<Kilos-> mines like 5mm
<magespawn> don't know or i would simple reverse it
<magespawn> the bar itself is not the problem, the icons in it are
<Kilos-> is that bar really half your screen?
<magespawn> 1/3
<Kilos-> the smaller the bar the smaller the icons
<magespawn> no
<magespawn> wait now they are resizing hold on
<Kilos-> kde you have to tick apply with everything
<Kilos-> bottom right
<Kilos-> of that window you working in of course
<magespawn> plasma desktop just crashed
<Kilos-> crashed gone?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos-> oh my no text mode or anything?
<magespawn> restarted itself, busy submitting the crsh report now
<Kilos-> before closing down do sudo touch /forcefsck and it should clean up on reboot
<magespawn> no, blank screen
<magespawn> no need, the desktop retarted itself
<Kilos-> i see it seems to do a short fsck on its own every reboot
<magespawn> fsck is for disk problems, hopefully this is not one of those
<Kilos-> if you kill the boot splash you can see what its doing on boot
<Kilos-> no man
<Kilos-> file system checker
<magespawn> ahh well
<magespawn> what was wierd here was i would resize the panel, but the icons would stay big
<Kilos-> even after you tick apply?
<magespawn> yup looked very strange
<Kilos-> wow
<magespawn> seems fine now though
<Kilos-> weird
<magespawn> maybe had something to do with a full hard drive again
<magespawn> very small drive only 20gig
<Kilos-> how did you fill it?
<Kilos-> and did you look at the details in the crash report
<magespawn> data recovery again
<magespawn> something caused a segmentation fault
<Kilos> pc just hung
<Kilos> pulled modem and it revived
<Kilos> first time any probs on this kde
<Kilos> its bad stuff coming from the net somewhere methinks
<Kilos> one of billy's paid anti linux hackers
<magespawn> here is a paste of the crash report details http://slexy.org/view/s218ttjJTc
<Kilos> you need someone like the fly or the weed to look at that
<Kilos> or do you understand all that?
<magespawn> no clue what it means
<Tonberry> plasma desktop tends to die on me every once in a while
<Tonberry> usually it auto restarts
<Tonberry> or you can manually run it with alt-f2
<magespawn> ty Tonberry
<Kilos> maybe it needs some updating. i just did a reinstall with muon and it fetched a meg even though everything is supposed to be up to date
<magespawn> i will check that as soon as the crash report is done
<magespawn> busy getting some debug symbols
<Kilos> do you use muon magespawn ?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> the kde synaptic
<Kilos> wow magespawn  i typed plasma in muon and ticked all the stuff installed to reinstall and it wants to fetch another 105m
<Kilos> so somewhere apt-get is slipping up
<Kilos> 67m is kde wallpapers i see
<Kilos> but they showed as installed
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> maybe there are new ones
<magespawn> anyway i am off home, chat later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<georgelappies> thanks :)
<Kilos> have you been here before?
<georgelappies> nope, first time. Only seen the link now on distrowatch to http://ubuntu-za.org/ and from there the irc link
<Kilos> ah our advertising is bad i think
<Kilos> with the lappies bit you must be south african hey?
<georgelappies> ja I am South African, from Secunda in Mpumalanga actually
<Kilos> ah. and you are using ubuntu?
<Kilos> which flavour?
<georgelappies> yeah, been using it for a while, since 8.04 actually :)
<georgelappies> Ubuntu, Unity
<Kilos> great so you come to teach and help others
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> lol
<georgelappies> started using Linux in about 1998 with SuSE 7.0 ]
<Kilos> wow you a ballie in the game
<georgelappies> lol, I presume you are also from SA
<Kilos> this is our community help channel. so if you know of peeps that need linux help tell them about us
<Kilos> yeah im in pta
<Kilos> but im the one that needs the most help normally
<Kilos> we have dev guys here and python experts and all kinds
<georgelappies> cool, will do so. Which flavour are you running?
<georgelappies> that's cool 
<Kilos> at the moment 12.04 kubuntu. but also use 10.10 and fight with unity
<Kilos> you need to join our mailing list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<georgelappies> Kubuntu is nice, but for some reason every KDE based distro freezes my laptop 
<Kilos> i prefered gnome2 but what choice do we have
<Kilos> thats why i still have 10.10 on one drive
<georgelappies> started happening around Kubuntu 12.04, 11.10 still worked fine, but something inside kwin or the kdelibs changed in KDE between those two version. And now, I am guaranteed a lockup with arcade game bootup screen flickering within 10 minutes :(
<Kilos> ouch. maybe the guys can think of a way around it for you. we have kde pros too
<georgelappies> mmmmm, some text in my previous reply went missing, was supposed to read between 11.10 and 12.04 
<Kilos> kde uses more resources than the others methinks
<Kilos> but i like that it does app installs faster than unity
<georgelappies> Well, I must be honest I am taking to Unity lately
<Kilos> i like it as well but 12.04 gives big probs getting 3g working
<georgelappies> that's not cool, which modem is it?
<Kilos> what do you do in secunda?
<Kilos> an alcatel from saudi arabia
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only 12.04 has the probs though
<georgelappies> I am an application specialist
<Kilos> lekker
<georgelappies> we do high density laser scanning of petrochemical plants and model the plants in 3D modeling software for engineering analyses etc.
<Kilos> whew
<georgelappies> pity that none of the software works on Linux though, everything is windows based
<Kilos> not many here use unity so it will be good to have you around  when someone has probs
<kbmonkey> hello all :)
<Kilos> yeah thats the biggest prob hey
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey wb
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos. I missed you all.
<georgelappies> will gladly assist where I can
<Kilos> we miss you as well kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wassup
<kbmonkey> tgif
<Kilos> ty georgelappies 
<Kilos> kbmonkey: meet georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey: is our on and off meeting chairperson georgelappies 
<georgelappies> ok, cool. Where do the meetings generally take place?
<Kilos> next meeting in ten days kbmonkey 
<Kilos> here at 19.30 on the third monday of each month
<georgelappies> great
<Kilos> what irc client are you using georgelappies 
<georgelappies> XChat
<Kilos> cool i love xchat
<Kilos> not happy on kde though
<georgelappies> normal one, not the gnome one ;) yeah on GTK it is the best
<Kilos> no sound
<Kilos> yeah the gnome one sucks
<georgelappies> on KDE quassel is quite good
<Kilos> i prefer konversation. can configure it to be same as xchat with the same alert
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> took a while though
<georgelappies> there are a few basic apps I cannot go without: gvim, hotot, xchat, liferea and chrome :)
<Kilos> and no pidgin?
<kbmonkey> hey I should maybe give gvim a try
<georgelappies> not really into im ;)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> best way to get help here though. and for me to keep in touch with family on mxit
<kbmonkey> I have it in my calendar Kilos, thanks for your reminders. You are always spot on!
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/
<kbmonkey> hi not_found 
<Kilos> gotta keep you younguns on your toes kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> indeed ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> how are you all this fine evening?
<Kilos> good ty not_found , and you?
<Kilos> at work?
<kbmonkey> very well after that nice burger :]
<not_found> home... switching to night tomorrow 
 * not_found had SFC (KFC's cousin :p)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> spiced with dates?
<not_found> lol
<not_found> no with chicen
<not_found> *chicken
<Kilos> and boiled in camel milk
<kbmonkey> hahaha!
<kbmonkey> with some added horse
<not_found> :(
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> sorry
<not_found> lol
<kbmonkey> I have wesley's burgers
<kbmonkey> best in town
<Kilos> not_found: meeting the 15th hey
<Kilos> sort you lifestyle around that date
<not_found> future is cloudy, blinded am I by the darkside...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> georgelappies: not_found is a za guys working in the UAE
<Kilos> guy
<kbmonkey> bend over and my darkside you will see
<not_found> >.<
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I hear there is a comicon in CT soon
<Kilos> sharks struggling not_found 
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> oh dear. they had a big victory last time though
<Kilos> the crusaders are tough
<Kilos> kbmonkey: you still on crunchbang?
<Kilos> crashbang. whatever
<not_found> kbmonkey, comic con this weekend in Duabi... and I am working :'(
<not_found> sorry uncle Kilos, not really following the rugby that diligently 
<Kilos> np
<not_found> kbmonkey, awesome ted talk about asking, thanks for sharing...
<kbmonkey> yeah, amanda palmer is amazing. I love her music.
<not_found> doesn't sound like my cup of tea :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello nighttime peoples
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
 * ThatGraemeGuy smiles and waves
<inetpro> Ubuntu 13.04, scheduled for release on April 25, is now available for testing in its second and final beta release
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<inetpro> ho Kilos
<Kilos> this drive with kde also started the disk sleep thing
<Kilos> removed one 1g ram and so far so good
<Kilos> maybe my 160g drive is ok
 * Kilos holding thumbs for the sharks
<inetpro> Kilos: are they playing now?
<Kilos> yes last 2.5 mins
<inetpro> score
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> only beat the crusadres 3 times out of 18 games
<Kilos> 21/17
<Kilos> tonight will be the 4th time i hope
 * inetpro running mplayer mms://196.35.68.110/rsg_22
<Kilos> whats that?
<inetpro> pragtig! Dankie Kilos
<Kilos> w000t
<inetpro> Kilos: aptitude show mplayer
<inetpro> Kilos: actually vlc also works with that
<Kilos> ya man but what were you watching on it
<inetpro> Kilos: listening RSG
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thats clever
<Kilos> see we got a new clever guy
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<Kilos> we must do something about this channel
<Kilos> he has been on ubuntu for years and only found us now
 * inetpro goes to read backlogs
<Kilos> georgelappies:  say hi to inetpro  a kde man
<inetpro> georgelappies: welcome at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> 18.20
<inetpro> eish... you guys talk a lot
<georgelappies> hi inetpro :)
<Kilos> well he be new so gotta get to know him
<superfly> georgelappies: have you heard of Blender ?
 * inetpro trying to catch up since about mid day
<georgelappies> yeah, like 3D studio
<Kilos> georgelappies: superfly is another kde guy
<georgelappies> hi superfly :)
<Kilos> and python pro
<superfly> I gave up catching up
<Kilos> inetpro: mag ek gaan doedoe nou?
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> hmm...
<georgelappies> superfly, you using Blender?
<inetpro> Kilos: of course you're welcome to take a well deserved rest
<Kilos> rofl you are so kind
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<Kilos> sien julle more weer
<georgelappies> lekker slaap
<inetpro> georgelappies: wow, you found ubuntu-za on distrowatch?
 * inetpro didn't realise that we're there as well
<georgelappies> lol, yeah. I there was a link on phoronix to the beta2 of 13.04, I followed that and from there to distrowatch where I got the ubuntu-za link in related sites :)
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> glad you found your way here and I hope you wil stick around as well
<inetpro> will as well
<georgelappies> thanks inetpro 
 * superfly is playing plants vs zombies
<ThatGraemeGuy> say hi to crazy dave for me
<not_found> plants vs zombies rulke
<not_found> *rule
 * not_found just died in FTL :(
<Squirm> Galaxy S2 or Galaxy S3 Mini ?
 * inetpro wonders when we will get pricing for the S4
<georgelappies> Squirm, http://androidfact.com/s2-vs-s3-mini/
<Squirm> wanted a personal opinion
<inetpro> Squirm: personally I wouldn't go for the mini
<georgelappies> Now, that is going to be a cool device, the S4
<inetpro> the processor is disappointing 
<Squirm> inetpro: cool. cause I've found they're both similar prices now
<Squirm> georgelappies: if you have like R13k
<inetpro> Squirm: are you sure it will be that high?
<inetpro> apparently pricing in the US is supposed to start at $200
<Squirm> bidorbuy
<Squirm> Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB
<Squirm> R14,999.00
<Squirm> Available Till: 19 Apr 00:00
<Squirm> Item Condition: New
<Squirm> Product Code: I9500
<Squirm> Quantity Available: 1
<Squirm> but that's not much to go by
<Squirm> I want the Nexus 4
<Squirm> :/
<inetpro> sjoe
<georgelappies> Shouldn't be more than R 8500 if bought new once officially available from local carriers
<Squirm> Nexus 4 is nice
<Squirm> anyway, bbl
<inetpro> $200 = R1819.12
<georgelappies> inetpro, I am sure that is linked to a 24 month contract?...
<inetpro> georgelappies: yes probably
<Tonberry> can you buy those here?
<Tonberry> last i checked south africa was out of luck
<inetpro> as far as I'm aware they will be available in South Africa on the same day as in many other countries
<inetpro> on MTN and on CellC you can pre-order already
<Tonberry> they have been available in the usa for many months
<inetpro> but I don't know how that works with pricing that is not yet announced
<inetpro> Tonberry: not officially
<Tonberry> nexus 4 sold by google is about as official as it gets
<inetpro> Tonberry: ahh, sorry I thought you're talking about the S4
<Tonberry> if sa is getting the nexus 4 it is pretty late to the game
<inetpro> sadly I have not seen the Nexus 4 here
<Tonberry> ah, s4 was discussed farther back
<inetpro> our mobile companies are pretty useless here if you ask me
<bakuman> apparently when the nexus 4 was released LG said they were not selling it in SA
<inetpro> especially Vodacom
<Tonberry> no one will sell a nexus 4 here because it will kill all other competition
 * inetpro is still waiting for the Note II from Vodacom
<bakuman> well it has a flimsy back
<Tonberry> why buy and s3 if you can have a nexus 4 at 1/2 the price?
<ThatGraemeGuy> because marketing
<Tonberry> i dont think the carriers are brave enough to depend on marketing alone
<Tonberry> lack of choice on the other hand tends to work well
<ThatGraemeGuy> they don't matter when there are Galaxy S3 ads on TV all. the. time.
<ThatGraemeGuy> well they were a year ago anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's kinda old now
<Tonberry> well no one sells the nexus 4 at a sane price here so it does nor really matter
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah whatever market research methods they use told them it wouldn't be worth it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think vodacom had the nexus s way back when and it sold really poorly
<inetpro> well I ordered the Note II on 23 Feb and am still waiting
<inetpro> could have been imported by now
<ThatGraemeGuy> ouch, from who?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: VC
<inetpro> at Wonderpark
<inetpro> all they say is that they will call me when they have it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i discovered a few years ago that a small mtn franchisee near me always has what i want
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i wanted an htc desire 3 years ago, i had 3 mtn stores that would call me when they had stock. on a whim i called this guy and i fetched my phone 3 hours later.
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think the mtn corporate stores rely on really sucky stock distribution channels
<inetpro> at this stage I'm just about waiting for my contract to run out completely before considering my options to jump ship to CellC or another mobile co
<ThatGraemeGuy> whereas franchise guys are more free to get stock from wherever
<inetpro> and maybe, just maybe the S4 will be available and affordable by then
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i'm quite keen on cell c too. their new low rates were announced something like 6 weeks after i upgraded last year :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok bed time
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4-year-old hasn't realised the value of sleeping in on a saturday morning :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-06
<Squirm> morning
<Symmetria> morning
 * Symmetria is finally back home for a few days :)
<Squirm> cool
<Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/11873 <=== lol, now THAT is what you call routing hardware
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> gibberish
<Squirm> ...for now
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Squirm and should never be rushed
<Squirm> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> woop
<magespawn_> good morning 
<Squirm> morning magespawn_ 
<magespawn_> hey Squirm
<magespawn_> how was the skiing
<magespawn_> ?
<Squirm> fantastic
<Squirm> there was a cold breeze though, water was nice
<magespawn_> wetsuit? 
<Squirm> it's really hot outside today. but the mate of mine has to take a friend back to Stanger today
<Squirm> not needed
<magespawn_> ah well one of those
<magespawn_> i tried that once, was not very good
<magespawn> was an experince up on harties near jhb
<Squirm> as with all, it's practice
<Squirm> I don't like that dam :/
<magespawn> no you tend to get infections from the pollution
<Squirm> I had family who used to have a house in Pecanwood
<Squirm> skiing in the Zinkwazi lagoon is fun :P
<magespawn> no crocs there?
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> apparently not but not sure :P
<Squirm> inetpro: Pinnacle Africa expects to have stock of the Samsung Galaxy S4 by 30 April 2013 and is asking R7,099 excl. VAT for the device, according to information received by MyBroadband.
<Squirm> Processor	Exynos Octa 5410: 1.6GHz quad-core Cortex-A15 + 1.2GHz quad-core Cortex-A7
 * Squirm opens a "Raise money for Squirms new phone" fund
<Squirm> donations more than welcome
<magespawn> nice one Squirm
<Squirm> I can't afford that :/
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/74761-samsung-galaxy-s4-dealer-prices-sa-launch-date.html
<magespawn> i think that is out of the price range for a lot of people
<Squirm> although, through work, we have an account with Pinnacle :/
<Symmetria> heh im waiting for an s4 as well
<magespawn> maybe see if they will let you but it on the company account but pay it off your salary monthly
<Symmetria> I just hope they have fixed the one major complaint I have with the s3
<Symmetria> in bright sunlight, you cant read the screen on an s3 for shit
<magespawn> that seems to be a complaint of most phones/tablets
<Squirm> magespawn: they probably would. but alas, cause I'm on contract, It'll be paid off by the end of the year. so will still be too expensive
<Symmetria> heh I couldnt wait for my cell phone contract, so took out a new contract and wil buy the s4 cash
<Symmetria> and then find someone to buy the s3 I just got on the contract
 * Squirm points Symmetria to the "Raise money for Squirms new phone" fund
<Squirm> yoh, my internet is terrible today
<Kilos-> hi superand all others
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> superfly: 
<magespawn> hey Kilos-
<magespawn> tail?
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos> something funny with konversation
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> it kinda logs in twice
<Squirm> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> but the second on actually comes online
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> hi uncle kilos
<kodez> how are you?
<kodez> greetings everyone
<Kilos> good ty kodez and you?
<kodez> i'm great, not withstanding that my pc is dead
<Kilos> aw whats dead ?
<Kilos> drives power?
<kodez> my computer. i think it got a power surge from a lighting
<Kilos> ouch that sucks
<kodez> i think it is the power supply. i will be trying to diagnose it today
<Kilos> check the fuses in the power supply
<kodez> i know. the interesting thing is that i use a power surge plug
<Kilos> oh hasnt that tripped
<kodez> i just opened it and it doesn't have fuses
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> try removing the surge protector
<Kilos> some of them pop inside and need replacement
<Squirm> easiest way to check if it's the psu, try find a working one just to test if your pc starts
<kodez> i had tried using different plugs and also  tried to reset the cmos
<Trixar_za> Yeah, 9/10 the fuse in the power supply goes before allowing the surge to reach the motherboard or CPU
<kodez> i'm waiting a friend to bring his power supply
<Trixar_za> I once had a fried power supply and motherboard, while the CPU and RAM survived
<Kilos> good luck lad
<Squirm> it's lightning, probably would have just shorted out the fuse :/ We lost 10pcs in our one lab due to lightning
<Squirm> Trixar_za: all 10 of these were like that
<Trixar_za> But that was because the power supply was faulty...
<Kilos> ouch with all that protection 
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> but this was cause of lightning
<Squirm> http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=103686
<Squirm> Alienware released an Ubuntu gaming PC
<Squirm> 3rd gen Ivy Bridge Core i7
<kodez> i wish it's only the power supply that is dead, ubuntu13.04 is around the corner
<kodez> i saw those news but it is way above what i can afford
<Squirm> oh yes
 * Squirm pats his dual core
<kodez> there's someone who wrote an article about Microsoft losing their pc kingdom because of the dominance tablet is gaining
<kodez> and he failed to articulate that the more people are drawn to Android, some will ultimately move to linux
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> Linus is working with Microsoft for the new Windows
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> although
<Squirm> I did see the post 5 days ago
<Kilos> keep your friends close and your enemies closer
<kodez> Squirm, wow i didn't know that. where can i read more about that?
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> like I said
<Squirm> it was posted 5 days ago
<Squirm> let me try and find out if it was legit. or quite a bad April fools joke
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> was an April Fools joke :p
<Squirm> I thought it may have been when I read it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Tonberry
<Kilos> all three of you
<kodez> that would be a nice colab
<kodez> i'm dreaming about M$ adopting linux
<Trixar_za> Good luck with that
<magespawn> nice about alienware supporting linux though
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> magespawn: yeah
<Squirm> now just for the games to come :P
<kodez> i love the alinware specs but i am an amd fan
<magespawn> has anyone had a look at steam for ubuntu yet?
<Squirm> I have
<magespawn> and?
<Squirm> not many games available
<Squirm> at all
<magespawn> suppose the will come
<Squirm> you can't just play any steam game, needs to be supported
<Squirm> it will
<Squirm> can't even play Dota 2
<magespawn> jsut heard that sony is working with indie game developers for the ps4
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> not a console person myself. but I enjoy it for social gaming
<Squirm> going to boot into Windows and try Sim City 4, otherwise maybe some CoD
<magespawn> home time for me, later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<kodez> got to go. let's chat again later
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> Sim City 4 got boring really quickly
<Kilos> you need action games Squirm 
<Squirm> games are overrated
<Kilos> na i really enjoyed and spent days/weeks on AOE and red alert
<Kilos> now i just play freecell
<Kilos> oh an OAD inubuntu but its still under developement so can only get better
<Kilos> 0AD
<Kilos> zero ad
<georgelappies> hi all
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> it's been a while since i had Maaz's coffee
<charl> hi Kilos, georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Charl
<Kilos> ohi charl georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Macoffee please
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> what
<Squirm> cofee
<Squirm> coffee
<Squirm> beer mug
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: mega
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> Maaz: super
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: oversized
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> beats a cup :)
<Kilos> georgelappies: maaz is our python bot written and maintained by some of the python peeps
<georgelappies> Hi Maaz 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<georgelappies> :)
<Squirm> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Squirm
<georgelappies> What all can Maaz do?
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> i mainly use him for googling
<georgelappies> Maaz help me with remembering things
<Maaz> georgelappies: I use the following features for remembering things: factoid, karma, meeting, memo and seen
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<georgelappies> Maaz how do I use karma
<Maaz> georgelappies: Keeps track of karma for people and things. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   forget karma for <subject> [[reason]]
<Maaz>   karma for <subject>
<Maaz>   [reverse] karmaladder
<Maaz>   <subject> (++|--|==|ftw|ftl) [[reason]]
<georgelappies> cool ;)
<Squirm> georgelappies--
<Squirm> georgelappies --
<Kilos> takes some getting used to but great once you have the idea
<Kilos> he also keeps messages for peeps.. as by maaz tell nick so and so
<georgelappies> cool
<georgelappies> did you guys see the new Ubuntu Alienware gaming machine?
<Squirm> georgelappies: yeah, I pasted the link
<Kilos> actually not badly priced for a gamong machine hey
<Kilos> $599
<Kilos> gaming
<georgelappies> The entry level one's specs is not that great, but it is the idea that counts :D
<Kilos> oh is that the 599 one?
<Kilos> was gonna say an i7 will cost more in za
<georgelappies> The Ubuntu-powered X51 starts at $599, which will get you a 3.3GHz dual-core Core i3-3220, 6GB of RAM, and a GeForce GTX 645 GPU with 1GB of GDDR5
<georgelappies> All we need now is for D3 and WoW to be ported to Linux 
<Squirm> I've played WoW in wine before. was quite good
<georgelappies> Biggest worry is that Blizzard blocks the account if they detect any weirdness in the connection. Don't want to loose my characters ;) Those two games are the only reason I still boot into windows at home
<somaunn> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> hows things
<somaunn> Hi kilos
<somaunn> what's new here ?
<Kilos> same i think
<Kilos> guys getting ready for next release
<somaunn> yeah !!!!
<somaunn> i'm actually testing UB 13.04 beta version
<Kilos> aha and ??
<somaunn> very fast and a little bit stable
<Kilos> thats good
<somaunn> just realized that still few tricks need to be done on the graphical side
<Kilos> still got those fading windows?
<somaunn> except that, everything works just like a charm 
<somaunn> out of the box, faster,beautyful and i can even do few things i'm doing with W...8
<Kilos> good
<somaunn> everyhting works, even the window snapping function its just.... working
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> look like i will take the next ubuntu classroom onlinbe
<somaunn> inline sorry
<Kilos> aha
<somaunn> double sorry, online
<Kilos> np
<somaunn> even get surprised by firefox 20 release
<somaunn> it's first came into my UB install but my w..8 couldnt take it
<somaunn> had to do it manually
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> let's see now what will be added unto the final UB
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> stormers cheetahs game was a major war
<Kilos> sup charl summer coming there yet?
<charl> nope :)
<charl> the days are getting much longer
<charl> but the weather remains cold
<charl> although at the moment it actually is a lot better already - 7 degrees here
<charl> the maximum temperature for the next few days is predicted to be 10-14 degrees
<Kilos> nights are cooling down here fast
<charl> yeah it's the nights you feel the quickest
<Kilos> wow and the minimum?
<charl> around -1 to 6
<Kilos> eeek
<charl> sounds warm to me
<charl> i only start complaining if it falls below -5 or so
<Kilos> i suffer at 10°c
<charl> :)
<charl> wow! ok
<Kilos> hate the cold
<charl> i'm the opposite - i can't handle the heat
<charl> when it gets 30+ in the summer - you kill me
<Kilos> i was ok when young and active
<charl> if you want to kill me please do it quickly don't let me suffer :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> where i work we have aggressive heating but no cooling
<charl> so in the winter it is always warm inside (too warm even for my taste - 20+ degrees inside)
<Kilos> crazy hey they just cater for winter
<charl> but in the summer i am fortunately on the cold side of the building away from the sun, but it's still way too hot
<charl> on the other side of the building the people suffer
<charl> yeah and in NL our climate is bad in the summer, sometimes it can get ridiculously hot
<charl> they call it "trope" (tropical weather)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> then we can go home in the afternoon and work in the evening
<Kilos> wow
<charl> it's only bad because we have such a damp climate
<Kilos> yeah very humid
<charl> the humidify here is standard 80+ percent
<Kilos> like durban
<Kilos> lekker place
<charl> at the moment it's good - according to google we have 46%
<Kilos> im sure you get more oxygen in in humid weather
<charl> the moist air makes the winter and the summer worse
<charl> a colleague of mine says in switzerland it can be -10 and you don't feel it so much
<charl> where here it gets -5 and you feel it seriously
<Kilos> ow
<charl> but it's drier in switzerland
<charl> there high up in the mountains
<Kilos> ya there by heidi's grandpa
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> & charl
<charl> who's heidi? you mean the anime character?
<charl> wow i watched that as a kid, was a sad story
<Kilos> havent you seen the movies
<Kilos> wow
<charl> the tv series yes?
<Kilos> lol 
<charl> not the movies no, didn't even know about it
<Kilos> they made some with peeps acting
<charl> i think that was probably the first japanese anime series to make it big in the west
<Kilos> not drawings
<charl> oh i see, my goodness, lemme look it up
<charl> do you know which year?
<Kilos> whew
<charl> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0028988/
<Kilos> maybe ten years back or less
<charl> that's from 1937
<charl> i'm searching
<Kilos> unless our stupid tv peeps showed a very old one
<charl> there's a 1955 one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048152/
<charl> oh here's a 1993 one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107099/
<charl> i think i got it: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0439197/ (2005)
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidi_(1968_film)
<charl> wow so many
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> never seen any of them
<Kilos> haha kids love them
<charl> too much drama for me, sad story
<Kilos> ian used to sit and cry everytime heidi fell down
<charl> :(
<Kilos> he musta been 3 or 4 then
<charl> yeah that was around the time when the anime series was on
<charl> which i also watched
<Kilos> 30 years ago
<charl> sorry i meant around the age i was :)
<charl> not the time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey have you made a plan with picks or postcards for maia?
<charl> not yet, not sure what to send actually
<charl> where i live there isn't much interesting, just forest
<charl> we have a harbour along one of the rivers that branches out from the rhine
<charl> but that is also not pretty
<charl> despite being in NL there are no windmills here either
<charl> and we have the same cheese everybody else eats :)
<charl> so yeah no idea
<Kilos> ill try get her to be at the meeting on the 15th then she can tell you guys what she is looking for actually
<charl> ok good idea :)
<Kilos> she never missed one but lately life has caught up with her
<charl> i know the feeling
<charl> i used to have that too
<Kilos> just plan to be at the meeting, and dont say you forgot 
<charl> i will try, i don't see a problem
<charl> although i don't have much to contribute :)
<charl> i normally just sign my name and then don't say anything :) feels a little silly
<Kilos> np just being here counts in the reports
<charl> :)
<charl> i do read the conversation though
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i wonder why this channel doesnt grow
<charl> i don't think irc grows much in general at this point
<Kilos> ohi not_found 
<charl> it's the same old crowd, most new people are on facebook/twitter/google+
<Kilos> no man other channels have 3  or 400 peeps
<Kilos> not all of course
<Kilos> when i see so many i run
<charl> yeah but those are also the channels who have been around for some time and have the same old crowd
<charl> i hang out on about 3 or 4 different networks
<charl> the scenery doesn't change much :)
<charl> it's the people i have been talking to 4 years ago :)
<Squirm> heh, charl, I coded a bot that allows people to chat on irc from Facebook, jabber, gtalk, yahoo
<Squirm> :P
<charl> Squirm: url?
<Squirm> I wonder if the auto-accept still works
<Squirm> analogueirc@gmail.com
<Squirm> for gtalk
<charl> there are a number of cross-protocol scripts and bots i have seen
<Kilos> inetpro: ?
<charl> but most of them stop working after a while
<Squirm> it's really just an advanced relay bot from a bitlbee server. It connects on my side as a server, creates psuedo users. So you actually join the channel
<charl> oh yes i have heard of bitlbee
<Squirm> so I run a bitlbee server and this python bot
<charl> "BitlBee brings IM (instant messaging) to IRC clients. It's a great solution for people who have an IRC client running all the time and don't want to run an additional MSN/AIM/whatever client."
<charl> so you wrote something going in the opposite directionA?
<charl> *direction
<Kilos> how did you manage to get that A there
<Kilos> funny kinda typo that
<charl> no idea
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i was just wondering the same thing actually :)
<Squirm> pretty much. basically the bot connects to the server, with all it's accounts
<Squirm> so people are adding the bot connected to bitlbee
<charl> where's the code at?
<Squirm> uh
<charl> :)
<Squirm> haven't open sourced it yet
<charl> lol
<Kilos> you getting too clever hey Squirm 
<charl> i was working on a java irc bot myself but to do something different, lemme find the url
<Squirm> Kilos: I did this a few years back :P
<Kilos> hew
<Kilos> whew as well
<Squirm> I developed the first one with mirc script, then tried with delphi(never got it to work so well). now a friend of mine and I did this one in python
<Squirm> it's been the most advanced and the most stable
<charl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683736/
<charl> delphi ?! people still use it?
<Squirm> only about 2000 lines of code though
<Squirm> charl: that was in '09 :P
<Squirm> or '08
<charl> even so :)(
<charl> :)
<Kilos> thats when i first heard of linux and ubuntu
<Squirm> I've only been on irc since about '05
<charl> last version of delphi i used was delphi 2005
<charl> and by that time delphi was already on its last leg
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> I enjoyed python
<Squirm> (not a big programmer)
<Squirm> but I can and do when I want/have to
<Squirm> nothing overly advanced and gui based though
<Squirm> charl: add  analogueirc@gmail.com
<Squirm> and you can see
 * Squirm shows off
<charl> as shocking as it is, delphi was bought over by another company
<charl> http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi
<charl> "Create Windows 8 and Mac OS X Mountain Lion applications from a single codebase"
<charl> whahaha
<charl> lol tenet broke
<charl> all the *.ac.za people going offline now
<Kilos> cheers charl 
<Kilos> oh
<charl> and they're back
<charl> ok i need to go off and do other thing
<charl> ciao all!
<charl> ciao Kilos 
<Kilos> be good
<charl> :)
<smile4ever> bye, good night
<smile4ever> good night, charl :)
<smile4ever> byebye, Kilos :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep lekker
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<smile4ever> jy ook
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos> dankie boeman
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> boetman
<Kilos> night all. whoever is still around
<Kilos> sleep tight
<somaunn> Activity or not 
<somaunn> ????
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-07
<Squirm> morning
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> hello Kilos, georgelappies, Cantide 
<Kilos> ohi there Squirm Cantide georgelappies 
<Cantide> hello Squirm and Kilos :)
<Cantide> and others :)
<Symmetria> lol boredom leads to strange things
<Symmetria> like me going and buying an xobx
<Symmetria> xbox
<Squirm> Symmetria: now that you're occupied otherwise. you can send your S3 to me
<Symmetria> lol when I get my s4 will think about it ;p waiting for the damn thing
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> I'm trying to get the Nexus 4. But with shipping and customs it's pretty expensive :/
<Squirm> need to find someone coming from the US
<Symmetria> heh I'll stick with my s3 or s4 for a phone, and an ipad for a tablet
<Symmetria> because ipad > any android tablet I have seen
<Squirm> Nexus 4 beats S3
<Squirm> even incl. shipping to SA
<Squirm> but just too expensive for me
<Symmetria> *shrug* so long as it can read email, make phone calls and type sms's
<Symmetria> I dont really care about 99% of the other features
<Symmetria> a decent camera on it is cool as well, but reality is if Im taking decent pictures, I have my canon 7D for that 
<Squirm> lol. then you could spend <R1000 :P
<Symmetria> squirm, I'd bet 99.999% of people who have smart phones
<Squirm> I'll give you R1000 for your S3
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> dont use many more features than that
<Symmetria> its call gimmicky ;p
<Symmetria> oh, an mp3 player on the phone is a decent idea as well
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> call/all
<Squirm> meh, I did what I could on my little 800MHz Android phone
<Symmetria> heh you can buy an android phone in kenya for $20 
<Squirm> but it was little, 3.5"
<Squirm> movies lagged
<Symmetria> made by hauwei 
<Squirm> I have the Hauwei Ideos X5
<Symmetria> or you can buy a chinglish nokia that looks like a nokia, says its a nokia, acts like a nokia, but if you read the help all the menus are in chinglish ;p
<Symmetria> and it has typos :)
<Squirm> Symmetria: I found an S3 clone here in my tiny town on Thursday
<Squirm> a "high copy"
<Squirm> was pretty good
<Squirm> though I had no way of telling the processor speed, even though the little sticker on the fron said quad core
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> lol knockoff phones are everywhere
<Squirm> R2800
<Squirm> if it really did have a quad core, though chinese made
<Squirm> I think it'd have been good :P
<Symmetria> heh I just posted a complaint about game in east london
<Symmetria> on hellopeter
<Symmetria> I have never been to a shop with worse service in my life
<Symmetria> (I eventually walked out and went to incredible corruption and got my stuff there instead)
<Squirm> I need to post a few things there
<Kilos> hi not_found , work tonight?
<not_found> Kilos, yes, second night shift
<psyatw> hi not_found 
<psyatw> hi koiosify 
<psyatw> Kilos*
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi all
<Kilos> you at work on sunday?
<psyatw> not really
<Kilos> or you have internet in the church
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> but I need to complete some questionnaire, scan it and send it
<psyatw> and it has to happen today, so I'd better be safe than sorry
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hi psyatw, not_found 
<not_found> hi all
<psyatw> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I'm addicted to creamcrackers
<Kilos> lol , bacon kips are better
<nuvolari> nu-uh, I don't like too much salty stuff
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i even add a pinch of salt in my tea
<Kilos> salt help for cramps
<psyatw> hoi smile4ever :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos & psyatw :)
 * smile4ever was driving
<smile4ever> :)
<psyatw> :D
<psyatw> how did it go?
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro you are awake rather  early
<Kilos> wet the bed again?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> als goed inetpro ?
<inetpro> no new problemos Kilos
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye :)
<nuvolari> o/ night
<Squirm> night nuvolari 
<superfly> au revoir
<Squirm> bye then superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-31
<Kilos> morning all
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> how was the weekend?
<Kilos> where is the wokkie that jabbers so much
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky93  
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos :)
<Spekko> He's late
<Spekko> always "stuck in traffic"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> any excuse is better than none
<jabberwocky93> lol @ spekko
 * jabberwocky93 is never late, everyone's always early
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm  
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> hmm... everything is working only need to first get modem going with xp then can reboot to ubuntu otherwise nm dont see it
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> other buntu drive sees it fine now
<Kilos> grrr some more
<Kilos> whats up by you?
<bduk> Morning everyone. Kilos whats this xp thing i see here???
<Kilos> i have xp on first 20g of my 500g drive because ubuntu dont like working in that area
<bduk> lyk my ons het 2 verraaiers hier
<Kilos> haha no man its only to use up bad area of the drive and now to switch my new telkom modem
<bduk> Just joking also using xp and 7 for some things
<Kilos> it was a badly crashed drive i was given to save data off
<Kilos> xp is still the best os for doing modem work on
<Kilos> most of the tools are for xp
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> yoyo time today?
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Golynx> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> Gooie more Kilos en Golynx 
<Vince-0> lekka naweek?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy
<Vince-0> lekka rustig 
<Vince-0> baie games gespeel
<Vince-0> Goat Simulator lolz
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> you get points for making things blow up, go flying and do back flips
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi superfly
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Kilos> oh my everyone is on the yoyo
<JabberwockyA19> good old monday morning, even for the ZA routing team
<inetpro> good mornings
<Golynx> you know when MTN and Vodacom are upset, when your Cellc connection keeps disconnecting like never before lol
<Trixar_za> That made no sense
<Golynx> Trixar_za: here is a vodacom tower by me. I'm using Cellc . Its the 5th time i disconnected today. Never had this problem before
<Golynx> so i'm guessing its because Vodacom lost the court case
<Trixar_za> I had it quite often on CellC
<Trixar_za> And I doubt it. They can be sued to death for business practices like that.
<Trixar_za> I also know a few guys that works for the centers at Vodacom :P
<Golynx> yeah true, but in they're eyes having to pay 44c/minute is so unfair that they will wana try hurt the smaller players somehow  that only have to pay 20c/minute lol
<Trixar_za> Yes, because 24c is worth the million rand fine they'll get for unethical business practices.
<Trixar_za> I think it's more likely that CellC's network is taking a bigger hit than usual
<Trixar_za> Probably the school kids
<Golynx> i usually disconnected a few weeks at a time, but today was strange it hit me 5 times on this "important" day for the mobile operators. 
<Trixar_za> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-0/998474_10152371153914903_441301697_n.png
<Trixar_za> ^--- And very useful with Eskom
<Golynx> maybe Cellc is taking a hit by the new customers joining the operator. Since from tomorrow they will enjoy much lower prices for atleast 6 months :) 
<Trixar_za> Not the first time CellC took a hit from it's business plans out-running it's capabilities
<Trixar_za> Keeps the techs busy I guess :P
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> yeah i guess that explains it :)
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Kilos> where do i find libusb.h
<Kilos> my new sakis can only switch modem but nothing else
<Trixar_za> Try apt install libusb-1.0
<Kilos> i have that and libusb-devs
<Kilos> i will try again inna morning
<Kilos> using xp to wake the modem now then rebooting to 12.04
<Kilos> i hope nm is better in 14.04
<Kilos> been 12.04 s biggest prob
<Trixar_za> Why are you still on 12.04?
<Trixar_za> That's nearly 2 years old
<Kilos> ya but i can go with new os evry 6 months
<Kilos> lts to lts now
<Trixar_za> Yeah, Peppermint is based on the LTS version too
<Trixar_za> I think. I may be confusing it with another one :P
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Too many Linux distros in the last few weeks -_-
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is peppermint part of mint?
<Kilos> still using gnome2?
 * Golynx misses windows :(
<Kilos> what havent you got working yet in linux?
<Kilos> it works good for me to use up space in drives with bad sectors
<Golynx> yeah i love linux , but mis this game mostly :p http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-JhjYa0pvQ6k/T6ZZTKu0UEI/AAAAAAAABs0/eyQ8WCy9S20/s1600/Tricky+Truck+screenshot+2.jpg
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> it uesd to keep me going when i got frustrated with my work. I used to beat many guys highscores from all over the world
<Golynx> used*
<Trixar_za> No, it's an Lubuntu fork with some Mint features (mostly the file manager). It's a project on it's own though.
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> er - not file manager - software manager
<Golynx> the developer cant make a linux port 
<Kilos> i could enjoy using gnome 2 again
<Kilos> 10.10 was very lekker and fast and stable
<Kilos> lets hope new unity has improved lots
<Kilos> hi aquarat  
<aquarat> hey kilos :)
<Kilos> wb spekko_  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Golynx> hey aquarat and Spekko
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> or is it evening yet?
<Kilos> about
<Kilos> whew Private_User  you also on the yoyo
<Private_User> more like a roller coaster ride
<Private_User> hehe
<JabberwockyA19> joy ride!
<Golynx> unhappy networks today lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> definitely a roller coaster
<Kilos> we need to work out a plan on how to get this sorted
<Kilos> one must be able to rev some ceo somewhere
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  can you fix it
<Tonberry> hello and what?
<Kilos> the yoyo internet we have today
<Tonberry> mine seems ok...
<Kilos> pages and pages of join parts
<Kilos> mine too but everyone else is in and out
<Tonberry> then again i have only been online for about a minute
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lets watch
 * Golynx thinks when the network providers in SA, stop fighting amongst each other, things will be more stable
<Golynx> hi Tonberry
<Tonberry> hi
<Golynx> ai
<jabberwocky93> tyd om die roller coaster huis toe te vat, bye
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Golynx> hey captine
<Private_User> looks like mine is starting again
<Kilos> its been bad all day
<Private_User> 42 second ping response
<Private_User> eish it just never ends we had no power yesterday and most of today
<Private_User> and now unstable internet
<Private_User> ok then gonna go for a break and be back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in south africa
<Kilos> we have power off tomorrow to work on power lines
<Kilos> oh my they even got the fly
<Kilos> inetpro  you still alive??
<inetpro> helo
<Kilos> hmm... it breathes
 * inetpro has a stable net, what's up doc
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> mine is stable too inetpro  but everyone else is yoyoing
<inetpro> everyone else?
<Kilos> oh dont you see join parts
<inetpro> not everyone
<Kilos> golynx jabberwokkie spekko 
<Kilos> Private_User  
<Kilos> mage and vince
<Kilos> and now the fly is gone too
<Kilos> and you were gone yesterday
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> well, still not everyone
<Golynx> lol i blame Vodacom and MTN :p
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> shame
<Kilos> no Golynx  the fly ha adsl
<Kilos> has
<inetpro> poor VC and MTN now get blamed for everything?
<Kilos> lol ya
<Golynx> just kidding Kilos 
<Kilos> i dont understand the whole thing in the court
<Kilos> the news said mtn and voda must charge 20c a minute
<Kilos> and telkom and cellc can charge 44c
<Kilos> i dont understand
<Golynx> my sudden disconnections today, i believe is about the new customers flocking to Cellc. Now that from tomorrow they and Telkom mobile will pay less in call termination rates.
<Kilos> what is call termination rates?
<Golynx> Kilos its to bring more competition to Vodacom and MTN . Thats what ICASA wants.
<Golynx> Maaz google call termination rates
<Maaz> Golynx: "Termination rates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termination_rates :: "Call termination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_termination :: "Ofcom | Regulated prices" http://media.ofcom.org.uk/analysts/regulated-prices/ :: "Icasa releases final regulations on mobile termination rates ..."
<Maaz> http://www.bdlive.co.za/business/technology/2014/01/29/icasa-releases-final-regulations-on…
<inetpro> the ten culprits of the day: 18 magespawn, 8 Vince-0, 8 Spekko, 7 Golynx, 7 cr33p, 6 Private_User, 5 jabberwocky93, 4 bduk, 3 superfly, 3 Kilos
<Golynx> but its a short term fix 
<Kilos> i wasnt off at all
<Kilos> i manually logged off to change drives once early on
<inetpro> those ^^ are the ten most quit and join yoyo nicks of the day
<Kilos> where you find that info inetpro  
<Kilos> you good at this kinda thing hey
<inetpro> copy paste from above and then grep, cut and sort
<Kilos> anyway thats about 40% of us
<Golynx> i guessed right 7 is spot on lol
<inetpro> just had to tweak some of them with multiple nicks
<Kilos> slimjan
<Kilos> where is the rain now again
<inetpro> what rain?
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> the free wet stuff from the sky
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<Kilos> see you tomorrow when power returns
<Kilos> be good
<Golynx> night Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> thanks... datacentre issues
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> hopefully fixed now
<Vince-0> o/
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<inetpro> oh and welcome psydroid
<Vince-0> gosh darn would you look at the time
<inetpro> time?
<inetpro> what is that>
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> so how is ZA land?
<inetpro> good and you? 
<nlsthzn> good thanks... but it is bed time so will catch you all later :)
<inetpro> better start watching out for the April fools stories 
<Golynx> \o_night!
<Private_User> morning people
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-01
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<jabberwocky93> mornings
<jabberwocky93> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93!
<inetpro> good morning
<jabberwocky93> good morning inetpro
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Did you hear? Facebook is buying Canonical! http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Vince-0> o/
<Vince-0> \o/
<Golynx> \o_ hi Vince-0
<Golynx> i feel the same when winning a game
<Vince-0> winning Tuesday, not
<Vince-0> I did just get delivery of an imported mobo for crypto currency mining
<Golynx> oh, good luck collecting them!
<Vince-0> profitability has been OK lately despite the massive drops in bitcoin / USD
<Golynx> 1000 Mhash/s is a good average target
<Vince-0> yaw
<Vince-0> I wish
<Golynx> :)
<Kilos> oh my goodness superfly  thats not good news
<Kilos> morning all. seems the power peeps were in a hurry today
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> thats good
<Kilos> hi Golynx  im crying
<Kilos> facebook gonna buy ubuntu
<Golynx> huh ?
<Golynx> i see now , for $3 Billion :O
<Golynx> Atleast the Ubuntu "Mark" gets a bigger amount this time lol
<Kilos> ya but to go to facebook, that sucks
<Kilos> maybe ill move to debian
<Golynx> ai , who wants a facebook phone
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> it cant be that bad though
<Kilos> and i was just planning where to install 14.04
<Golynx> atleast facebook will bring some well deserved marketing for Ubuntu. Help spread it even further
<Kilos> ya but the commitment from the community and support will be weaker i think
<Kilos> have you tried getting help from facebook when there is a prob
<Golynx> but anything FB owns they have to give access to the NSA , since they are a US company. So thats a bad bit of the deal.
<Kilos> hi captine  jabberwocky93  Spekko  
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  wb
<Spekko> morning Kilos
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> looks like we all going to debian
<Golynx> hi (Spekko, Squirm)
<Squirm> why?
<Kilos> facebook is buying ubuntu
<Kilos> http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<Squirm> are you kidding me
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> good one
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> thats what that link says
<Squirm> they did an awesome one last year
<Spekko> morning Golynx
<Kilos> and for 1/6th they paid for whatsapp
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> its april already
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> what day of April Kilos ?
 * Kilos hopes
<Kilos> ya that day
<Kilos> fools day
<Squirm> don't believe any article posted today
<Squirm> http://businesstech.co.za/news/general/55130/secret-e-toll-bill-to-take-money-from-users-bank-accounts/
<Golynx> i dont see much of it in the news though :-/
<Squirm> Golynx: it's April fools :P
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. don't believe any article posted today
<Kilos> ty Squirm  you make me feel better
<Squirm> and you made me feel better too
<Squirm> had a chuckle
<Golynx> Squirm: yeah i kinda thought so too now
<Squirm> google posted this many years ago
<Squirm> http://www.google.com/tisp/
<Squirm> one of my favourite
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> is that also an april fools thing
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> from about 7/8 years back
<Golynx> lol
<Squirm> I remember itfoss doing it last year
 * Kilos throws a vrot fish at superfly
<Squirm> oh yes
<Squirm> http://itsfoss.com/linus-torvalds-to-join-microsoft/
<Squirm> that one
<Kilos> most likely sitting there chuckling
<Kilos> he knows fb and i arent friends
<Kilos> grrrr
<Golynx> some funny comments lol www.reddit.com/linux/comments/21vytb/facebook_to_buy_ubuntu_for_3_billion/
<Golynx> some funny comments lol http://www.reddit.com/linux/comments/21vytb/facebook_to_buy_ubuntu_for_3_billion/
<Kilos> Golynx  havent they put free wifi in your area yet?
<Golynx> Kilos: nope, not that i know of
<Golynx> i would love it if they did though
<Kilos> yeah slow but free
<Trixar_za> Wait
<Trixar_za> April Fools day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<jabberwocky93> more oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> ill tell you tomorrow the new sakis dont work here
<Trixar_za> Squirm: You know what's funny? Because of the torrent release cycle - we only get the last HIMYM today.
<Kilos> power was off this morning so my modem stopped working
<Symmetria> lol goddammit my servers are sitting in the data centre, racked and stacked, and Im trying to source optics for the router to plug it in :(
<Golynx> Kilos: yeah , if a web developer dont have uncapped internet, his pretty much worthless lol
<Golynx> hi (Trixar_za, jabberwocky93, Symmetria)
<Symmetria> whats the latest LTS of ubuntu?
<Symmetria> 12.04?
<Kilos> 14.04 in 16 days time
<Symmetria> wil go 12.04 in the mean time
<Kilos> i use it here
<Kilos> works fine and stable
<Kilos> only not very 3g friendly
<Symmetria> I want ke.releases and ke.archive up before that goddamn release
<Kilos> then move it
<Kilos> you been lagging like za internet
<Symmetria> heh as I said, I need an optic to plug it in :(
<Symmetria> I wonder if they will let me have africa.cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> ask
<Symmetria> nifty, I just burnt a dvd at full speed on my writer at work when the image was on a share at my house
<Symmetria> ;p
<Trixar_za> I actually learned how to search apt without aptitude installed
<Symmetria> apt-cache search? ;p
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Been using Debian based Linuxes for close to 8 years and I've only JUST learned that
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> (Only seriously beyond shell hosting for 6 years though)
<Trixar_za> Well that blew my mind a bit
<Trixar_za> I've been struggling this long? :P
<jabberwocky93> hi Golynx
<jabberwocky93> back from the shops, *nom nom nom*
<Kilos> hehe
<jabberwocky93> Symmetria: let me know if you find any up to date za release sites, I usually just download the mini-iso and install (k)ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> \o/ i'm on freenode+ :p
<Kilos> i dunno whats changed
<Golynx> another April fools joke Kilos lol
<jabberwocky93> swak
<Spekko> loolol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe i must go offline till tomorrow
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-work/2014-April/001268.html - if anyone is looking for something in CT northern suburbs and wants to be my personal coffee slave
<ThatGraemeGuy> erm, i mean..... wants to be my office neighbour :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> yaw a coder who can make coffee? those should be a dime a dozen
<Vince-0> I have mad lYnix skills and can make coffee
<Squirm> Trixar_za: it was lame
<Kilos> jabberwocky93  whats the diffs between downloading the mini iso then installing ubuntu-desktop and getting the whole iso?
<superfly> Kilos: You pay for a lot more data if you install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> so the full iso is cheaper data wise superfly  ?
<Kilos> then ubuntu-desktop is in it already
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> maybe jabberwocky93  had one too many
<Kilos> ha superfly  what about mini iso then one can install either ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> is it just the gui missing
<superfly> Kilos: yes, it's a very basic system
<superfly> that's how I installed Debian
<Kilos> because i want 14.04 in kde and unity so maybe mini is the better way to go?
<Kilos> greedy i know
<Kilos> ha the rat left
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<superfly> Kilos: please remove the "birthdays" app from your Facebook, it is posting as you and keeps on asking me to join, and I don't want to.
<Kilos> ok lemme try find it 
<Kilos> superfly  do you know how to kill it
<Kilos> i see no disable or delete button
<superfly> Kilos: no, other than going to your apps and removing it
<Kilos> how do you remove it
<Kilos> no right click delete option
<superfly> Kilos: go to https://www.facebook.com/appcenter/my and click on the little "x"
<Kilos> i dont get that x when i hover there
<Kilos> hi not
<Kilos> not_found  as well
<not_found> alo :)
<Kilos> w00t ty superfly  its gone
<superfly> hi not_found
<not_found> o/ :)
<Kilos> haha not_found  thats a better smiley/emoticon than the tongue
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> rofl
 * Kilos gets out my Kershaw biltong knife
<Kilos> tongue makes lekker biltong
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> wb aquarat  
<superfly> Kilos: what's that tool you use to download a package and all it's dependencies for installing onto another computer?
<Kilos> oh my r something
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find it
<superfly> not apt-cacher 
<superfly> something like apt-downloader
<Kilos> apt-cache rdepends packagename
<Kilos> then i just copy pasted all of the packages and installed with aptitude i think
<Kilos> i think i used this link superfly  http://askubuntu.com/questions/128524/how-to-list-package-dependencies-reverse-dependencies
<Kilos> that was a couple of installs ago
<superfly> no, it was something else
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80655/how-can-i-check-dependency-list-for-a-deb-package
<Kilos> the dpkg one?
<Kilos> you gotta ask me these things when im doing them not a day later
<Kilos> unless ive saved it and didnt install again
<Kilos>  apt-rdepends ?
<Kilos> did you fing it superfly  ?
<Kilos> find as well
<Kilos> inetpro  do you remember
<Kilos> sorry i forgot
<Kilos> superfly  was it safecopy
<superfly> no
<superfly> it might have been aptoncd
<Kilos> aptoncd didnt work for me in 12.04
<Kilos> but worked well in earlier releases
<Kilos>  ut yes it was aptconcd in earlier versions
<Kilos> installed with synaptic directly from the cd
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> i dunno what happened there
<Kilos-> working hard not_found  ?
<not_found> :p
<kbmonkey> weeee
<kbmonkey> lekke tired tonight
<Kilos-> hi kbmonkey  
 * kbmonkey waves at Kilos- 
<kbmonkey> so I am running debian sid now, looking good so far.
<Kilos> haha
 * not_found would simply like a DE that didn't suck monkey balls... the underlying system I don't care for so much 
 * kbmonkey presents them monkey balls
<Kilos> twits
<kbmonkey> hehe
<not_found> >.>
<not_found> :p
 * Kilos looks for the biltong knife again
<Kilos> superfly  look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<superfly> not_found: KDE not working for you?
<not_found> superfly ; it is the best of the lot... just makes me flip tables when you would like to use gtk based apps and the themeing for it fails for some reason and it looks like you are back in 1995 :/ 
<not_found> and for gaming it is still one of the heavier DE's , even though kwin has become better
<superfly> haha, OK, I know that one. You should be able to install oxygen for both GTK2 and 3, which should cover most GTK apps
<not_found> it does, sometimes :p
<not_found> oh and - http://adam4d.com/beard/
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> superfly  do you just want to get packages with their dependancies to then go install them on another pc or do you want to install everything you have on one pc onto another pc?
<Kilos> remastersys did that up till 12.04. there was some other thing doing a similar job too
<superfly> Kilos: just one package and its dependencies
<Kilos> ok ill keep looking
<superfly> not_found: I saw that one. As a (slightly) bearded man, I agree!
<Kilos> but i think rdepends will give you the info then you can download them
<superfly> Another humble bundle! https://www.humblebundle.com/
<not_found> :D I am not so much bearded as stubled due to being lazy
 * not_found got to many bundles already :/
<inetpro> good evening 
<not_found> perhaps
<inetpro> Kilos: you should be sleeping already 
<Kilos> hahaha ya ya inetpro   so should you
<Kilos> you the one that remembers things or can find them again
<Kilos> what tool does the fly want 
<Kilos> now i can go sleep and you can think about it
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> .dont forget to tell me what tool it is
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> can't remember now
<Kilos> thinbk man
<Kilos> think too
<inetpro> will sleep over it 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok see you tomorrow
<Kilos> night
<inetpro> goeienag 
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-02
<Kilos> morning superfly  jabberwocky93  Spekko  and others
<Kilos> hi captine  
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> did you find it superfly  ?
<Kilos> the one time you ask me for something i have forgotten it
<Kilos> sigh
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi everybody else :)
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I hot my S3 back
<Squirm> FINALLY
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> hey Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Private_User> oh just a tad bit late
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> haha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User!
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro  did you remember?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: it was just for telling someone else, I found some stuff that would work
<Kilos> ah ok
<superfly> I didn't need to know after about 7:30 last night
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Rynofear  
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos o/
<superfly> jammer Kilos, I thought I told you
<superfly> [20:20:23] <superfly> it might have been aptoncd
<Kilos> np superfly  i wanted to remember anyway so i could save the info
<superfly> there's also apt-offline
<Kilos> ya did aptoncd work?
<Kilos> i didnt have any luck with aptoncd in 12.04
<superfly> I wasn't looking to use it, just to find the names of some tools that can do the job
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> did you upgrade to 14.04 superfly  ?
<superfly> Not at work, and at home I'm running Debian
<superfly> I haven't been to work since I mentioned upgrading
<Kilos> oh you said you were gonna do it monday
<Kilos> i musta misunderstood again
<Kilos> oh my are you sick?
<Kilos> sis and swaar been barking for a week here but im still holdint the flu at bay
<Kilos> the secret is to not open the door
<Kilos> open the door and influenza
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hows tumbleweed  doing
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi drussell  howsit?
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> ryno is the yoyo dude today
<drussell> Kilos: Good thanks, you?
<Kilos> good ty drussell  waiting for 14.04
<Kilos> hurry man
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe we'll be on time ;o)
<Kilos> tell th nm peeps to make sure a d-link dwm-156 works without messing my brain
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: heheh you tried one of the 14.04 daily builds as a live image off of a USB stick to confirm?
<Kilos> nope i was saving data for the official release
<Kilos> one can use a beta to do the same job cant one drussell  then just go with updates/upgrades ?
<Kilos> how big is a baily build download?
<Kilos> daily too
<drussell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<drussell> Kilos: just under 1GB
<drussell> Kilos: yup, or just use latest beta, to be honest not that many changes since the beta, minor increments and fixes only
<Kilos> ty will get that tonight then fight with you tomorrow
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe
<Kilos> so which is the best to get man
<Kilos> dont give choices
<Kilos> hmm... the daily will have all the fixes
<ThatGraemeGuy> zsync is awesome
 * ThatGraemeGuy zsyncs daily iso
<Kilos> oh yeah ThatGraemeGuy  used that for 10.10 methinks
<Kilos> was serious business getting the link right
<Kilos> hi JamesN7  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<JamesN7> Hey Kilos. 
<Kilos> at least he greeted before going
<JamesN7> Shit Internet sorry 
<Kilos> ha you came again back :-)
<Kilos> np everyone is battling
<Kilos> almost everyone
<JamesN7> Sitting next to the blazehen 
<JamesN7> Thought we'd say hi
<Kilos> cool hi blaze
<Kilos> where you been
<JamesN7> At school :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only 2 more years
<Kilos> then serious study starts
<JamesN7> Blaze is going to come on soon
<JamesN7> Will come on his phone 
<Kilos> cool
<JamesN7> Be patient, he's seconds from throwing his phone across the room
<JamesN7> Lol
<Kilos> haha
<JamesN7> He has an IPhone. Nuff said 
<Kilos> google 80-40-20 sponge desert on masterchef australia
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that was for the bot
<Kilos> hi Iraeeu  
<Iraeeu> Hello
<ThatGraemeGuy> Ubuntu One is dead
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/canonical-axe-ubuntu-one-file-music-services-grab-data-now
<superfly> I just saw that float past my screen. Good thing I never used it.
<ThatGraemeGuy> Yeah, me neither
<ThatGraemeGuy> They're opening the source though, which might prove interesting depending who picks it up
<ThatGraemeGuy> if anyone
<Golynx> what is Ubuntu One ? :p
<Golynx> oh ja forgot, i uninstalled it long ago 
<Golynx> hi (superfly, ThatGraemeGuy)
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Private_User> hello ThatGraemeGuy, superfly, Golynx
 * ThatGraemeGuy nods
<Golynx> hey Private_User
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi berndj  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> aw U1 worked lekker for file sharing
<Kilos> oh well.progress
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<Private_User> sup kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, americano please
<Private_User> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Private_User?
<Private_User> Maaz: yeah I falling off to sleep
<Maaz> Private_User: Huh?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User, kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<kbmonkey> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<not_found> uncle Kilos , alo :)
<Kilos> tough to spend half your life lost
<Kilos> :-)
<not_found> not all who search are lost
<kbmonkey> not_found, is that from the daily wtf of boolean values, 0=false, 1=true, 2=file_not_found ?
<Kilos> hahaha
<not_found> kbmonkey - 0
<not_found> it is from 404
<kbmonkey> my net is crawling :(
<kbmonkey> wish it would hurry up so I can eat supper :]
<not_found> I can't connect to my home pc via ssh so no real net for me either :'(
<Kilos> aw what broke not_found  
<Golynx> hi (kbmonkey, not_found)
<kbmonkey> not_found, if you can open this, http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_.aspx
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx yey we are in a tuple xD
<Golynx> kbmonkey: lol 
<not_found> kbmonkey denied... if I had the ssh tunnel working :/
 * kbmonkey sniffs
<Golynx> arrays got me seeing stuff :p
<not_found> not sure what I did wrong uncle Kilos ... will have to wait to go home to check it out
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you are worse than me
<not_found> possibly
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> long time no chat
<theblazehen> well excluding this morning
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you dint even make it this morning
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Golynx> how's the iphone
<theblazehen> Kilos, yep :( Golynx hey, it's pretty shit
<theblazehen> Saving for a neo900.org phone
<Private_User> wow theblazehen, have not seen or read him around here in a very long while
<Private_User> 'sup theblazehen
<theblazehen> yo Private_User 
<Golynx> nice phone, gotta love the bumps of those hard keys
<theblazehen> Golynx, i know right :)
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen hibana
<Maaz> Kilos: hibana was last seen 11 months, 8 days, 20 hours, 55 minutes and 33 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-04-28 13:41:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-04-28 14:00:14 PDT
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oops
<Private_User> wow who is that has not been here for almost a year
<Kilos> haha my tutor
<Kilos> he gave up trying to teach me
<Kilos> found it easier to stay off irc
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<Golynx> so Microsoft is pulling an Ubuntu, with Universal Apps that runs on every Windows device :-/ http://engt.co/1lChcrV
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<Golynx> and Windows phone OS is now free $0 lol
<Kilos> haha full tummy not pulling the eyes closed Private_User  ?
<Kilos> hi sakhi  
<Kilos> hi Wraz  
<Wraz> lo Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro_  fix it
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-03
<Vince-0> o//
<Golynx> \o_ hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Vince-0> surp
<theblazehen-kiwi> hi
<Kilos> guten abend
<inetpro> good evenin
<inetpro> wow, such a quiet day
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi superfly, how are you?
<superfly> still sick
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> that's not good man
<inetpro> superfly: what's the problem?
<inetpro> I mean with the health
<superfly> just the usual
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-04
<theblazehen> morning
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos, morning sleepyhead.
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know who Kilos, is. Say 'Kilos, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Kilos, exists
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos morning sleepyhead
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Vince-0> o//
<Vince-0> \o/
<Vince-0> \\o
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Vince-0> wave your hands in the air
<Vince-0> its Vrydag
<Vince-0> anyone seen a hosted Sage (pastel) solution?
<Vince-0> flippen windows 8.1 requirement on the client side
<superfly> Vince-0: nope, sorry
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  ThatGraemeGuy  captine  berndj  bduk1  jabberwocky93  Spekko  myfly
<Spekko> Morning kilos
<jabberwocky93> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> stoopid accounting packages have such a bad cost model, oh wait, that goes for anything on an MS stack
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk1> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> yo
<bduk1> So glad Monday is close
<superfly> Vince-0: hahaha, too true
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<Kilos> you sent me your flu superfly  
 * Kilos sukkel bietjie
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to nuke the flu virus
<Maaz> Kilos: "The Foundry :: Licensing FAQ" https://www.thefoundry.co.uk/support/licensing/faq/ :: "The Foundry :: License tools" http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/support/licensing/tools/ :: "Nukes and Bird Flu and QE, Oh My! - Real Time Economics - WSJ" http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2013/04/15/nukes-and-bird-flu-and-qe-oh-my/ :: "SHTF WROL Medical Martial Law for the H1N1
<Maaz> H7N9 flu virus ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYiJU13FpNA :: "PANDEMIC!! Bird Flu Vir…
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have flu. I've also never had flu.
<Kilos> ah thats why i cant cure it. what did you send?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the modern way is to find where you can pass the buck to
<jabberwocky93> Maaz soup on
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Sorry...
<jabberwocky93> I tried Kilos heh
<Kilos> haha
<jabberwocky93> hope you get well soon
<Kilos> major work teaching ibids new stuff
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> we tried to teah him to braai but when you look at what all is involved just to make coffee
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> haha got some wonderful meds. called flugon. 1 to 2 capsules a day and one satchet in water 3 times a day
<Kilos> one snag only\
 * jabberwocky93 takes notes
<Kilos> only one satchet in box
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> crazy hey
<Kilos> maybe i must go shorten a chicken and make soup
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> odd, couldn't see anything in the channel >.< no text :p
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<jabberwocky93> nlsthzn: must be the virus Kilos has
<jabberwocky93> watch out it's going through irc
 * jabberwocky93 chuckles
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> this is  a bad one. i normally dont get flu just feel sorry for other peeps
<Kilos> im sure the fly sent it with his april fool thing
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> the shock of facebook buying ubuntu weakened my system
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> ZAvsInd T20 semi
<Kilos> ah on tv3 methinks
<nlsthzn> I found a way to get a very good online feed :)
<Kilos> cool
<nlsthzn> only issue is I have to listen to the pommies talk rubbish :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> as bad as the aus rugby comms
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> at least we not playing them
<Kilos> they make a noise just because they got holes in their faces
<nlsthzn> possible rain :/
<jabberwocky93> on a friday afternoon I get: "FATAL: kernel too old" then after that a nice "Segmentation fault"
<nlsthzn> old corn is never fun
<Kilos> ai!
<jabberwocky93> cheap hacks only gets one so far
<Kilos> what are you trying to run that wants a newer kernel
<jabberwocky93> I just want to run git client https://github.com/git/git
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> when last did you upgrade
<jabberwocky93> my local machine runs git 1.9 on linux 3.11.0-19
<jabberwocky93> I compiled git staticlly and transfered it to an old machine (with linux 2.6.18)
<Kilos> ai!
<jabberwocky93> just out of intreset I wanted to check how old the kernel is, as I typed it in google the first auto complete I got was this: "2.6.18 local root exploit"
 * jabberwocky93 chuckles again
<jabberwocky93> 20 Sept 2006
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ballie os there
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> hi
<jabberwocky93> hello theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> jabberwocky93  you home yet?
 * Kilos greets the waterrat
<Kilos> hi aquarat  
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wassup the ifone
<Kilos> dont they do irc?
<jabberwocky93_> sorry theblazehen I had a timeout
<theblazehen> Kilos, they do. badly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> :-)
<theblazehen> hi smile 
<smile> hi, I'm ill :(
<smile> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infectious_mononucleosis
<jabberwocky93_> has someone been kissing too much?
<smile> yeah :( 
<jabberwocky93_> it's terrible so many people sick in #ubuntu-za
<jabberwocky93_> hope you feel better soon smile
<Kilos> by the time you are 40 you will be immune
<Kilos> doesnt look very lekker hey
<smile> jabberwocky93: thanks :) what about your nickname? are you using jabber?
<smile> Kilos: yeah, I've read that too ;)
<Kilos> no man hes that funny aminal thing
<jabberwocky93> from a poem witten by Lewis Carroll
<jabberwocky93> (sequel to Alice's Adventures in Wonderland)
<Kilos> http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/171647
<Kilos> methinks i should read that too
<jabberwocky93> or listen to it http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b4/Jabberwocky.ogg :-)
<Kilos> aw the wocky died
<smile> :)
<jabberwocky93> Hoera dis da hy's deur, reg deur! hehehehe http://www76.pair.com/keithlim/jabberwocky/translations/afrikaans1.html
<jabberwocky93> Flabberjak
<jabberwocky93> I should change my nick
<Kilos> haha
<jabberwocky93> bye everyone, home time
<smile> bye :p
 * smile is gone too
<Kilos> toods smile  
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi my monkey
<Kilos> wbb eating chilli curry pepper soup
<kbmonkey> mmm enjoy
<Kilos> i did. trying to kill the flu
<Kilos> whats news kbmonkey  ?
<kbmonkey> tired Kilos tired
<Kilos> ai! you old peeps
<kbmonkey> ya
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> 404 Day not Found?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> wb JabberwockyA19  
<JabberwockyA19> ty :)
<kbmonkey> Im off to have a shower. weekend is here but doesn't feel like it.
<Kilos> haha you shower for weekends
<JabberwockyA19> sure doesn't feel like it
<Kilos> what is the diffs between hsdpa and hspa
<JabberwockyA19> by the looks of it hspa is a CDMA standard, if so it's incompatable with 3g networks. where hsdpa is part of 3g spec
<JabberwockyA19> by saying 3g I actually mean UMTS
<JabberwockyA19> cell c, mtn and vodacom uses UMTS (supporting hsdpa)
<JabberwockyA19> neotel is the only one that used cdma
<charl_> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> bedtime maybe for ballies
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-05
<Kilos> morning JabberwockyA19  nlsthzn  and others
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> rugby time again uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> pity about the protea's yesterday too
<Kilos> yeah they got carrotted
 * nlsthzn is not sure what that means
<Kilos> oh if you give someone carrots you give him a hard time
<Kilos> maybe thats not used anymore
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<nlsthzn> perhaps I just never heard anyone use it
<Kilos> give him carrots or give him gears we used to say
<nlsthzn> I was born after the discovery of the wheel
<Kilos> roflmao
<nlsthzn> gee hom gas
<Kilos> ja daai ding
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> see now i gotta support the bulls
<Kilos> they look weird in green
<nlsthzn> painful
<nlsthzn> they are in green?
<Kilos> lemme look again
<nlsthzn> dress rehearsal for the boks later I guess :p
<Kilos> ya kinda green camo effect
<nlsthzn> guess they need all the help they can get
<Kilos> whew shocking so far
<nlsthzn> sounds that way
<nlsthzn> well a try just before half-time keeps the hopes alive
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> oh my?
<Kilos> they struggle without matfields guidance
<nlsthzn> who is captain?
<Kilos> some oke in funny green camo
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> Tara: Flip I think
<nlsthzn> hmmm
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos / Tara
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> she knows more about whats happening than i do
<nlsthzn> than us both :)
<Kilos> bulls musta got some stick half time
<nlsthzn> looking slightly better?
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> oh  I see now there was a try
<nlsthzn> reading rugby sucks\
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but they seem a bit more organised too
<nlsthzn> if we can win this game I will be impressed, they have already won more games this year than I expected to be honest
<Kilos> they getting thing together. started very bad this year
<nlsthzn> a number of our teams got off to bad starts 
<nlsthzn> which isn't new I guess :/
<Kilos> yeah except of course my team
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> I guess
<nlsthzn> then again they have lost against the bulls so that doesn't bode well for them
<Kilos> sob
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> min time and 2 points behind
<Kilos> dunno why the scrumm failing
<Kilos> matfield there in suit and tie
<nlsthzn> :(
<nlsthzn> guess we loose with 2 points, so close
<nlsthzn> and if he is there he could have been playing??!!!?!?
<Kilos> 1 min left but scrum
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> poor show
<nlsthzn> oh well
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hmm... jabber.org be sicker
<Kilos> Maaz  is jabber.org down
<Kilos> Maaz  you here?
<Maaz> Well duh!
<Kilos> Maaz  is http://www.jabber.org/ down
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl_> jabber broken?
<Kilos> yeah on my pidgin
<charl_> i can access the site from here
<Kilos> with what link charl_  ?
<charl_> the one above
<charl_> http://www.jabber.org/
<Kilos> i get there but its just a story kinda about jabber
<charl_> the site got simplified a lot
<charl_> just like swissjabber.ch
<charl_> http://www.swissjabber.ch/
<Kilos> no login buttons or so on
<charl_> no
<charl_> jabber servers are known for going down frequently
<charl_> i now run my own jabber server - much better
<charl_> jabber.ccc.de also goes down frequently
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> http://web.jabber.ccc.de/
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> so how do you rev them to fix it
<charl_> it's a free service, afaik not much you can do
<charl_> you have a shell account? you can also run your own jabber server if you want
<charl_> it's extremely simple
<Kilos> with the same info?
<Kilos> like im kilos@jabber.org
<charl_> no you will get a new JID (jabber ID)
<charl_> because @jabber.org is linked to the server(s) at jabber.org
<charl_> so you get kilos@whatever-your-server-is
<Kilos> no man thats too much. i have gmail accounts
<charl_> ah, with gtalk
<charl_> as long as that still works it is a good backup
<charl_> although afaik google wants to cancel that service
<Kilos> ya i got 4 gmail accounts i think
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> dunno what to do with everything
<Kilos> and 1 yahoo and 1 hotmail.com and 1 live.com
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> jabber fixed again
<Kilos> yay
<JabberwockyA19> good afternoon Kilos
 * JabberwockyA19 is fixed too now
<charl_> hi JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10245352_10152343328660681_4825273528210417881_n.jpg
<Symmetria> I caight a decent size fishie for once
<Kilos> lekker
<charl_> WHOW!
<charl_> no kidding man
<charl_> Symmetria: you gonna have a huge party just to eat that thing ?
<Symmetria> charl heh the hotel cooked it up and we ate it with the other guests
<charl_> lol
<Symmetria> ;p it was consellation after I totalled my company car yesterday
<charl_> totalled?
<charl_> oh i had to google it but it seems like totalled can mean you had to write off a car ...
<charl_> man that sucks :(
<Symmetria> yah
<Symmetria> heh flipped it 
<charl_> flipped how the heck did you do that
<charl_> i know the roads in nairobi can be bad but ...
<Symmetria> blew a tyre out on a dirt road 
<Symmetria> lost control when I did and went into a 2 foot deep ditch
<charl_> oh i see... ok
<Symmetria> as the car went into the ditch it flipped
<charl_> yeah ok that's understandable
<charl_> it can happen
<Symmetria> end of my nice pretty prado :(
<charl_> whow it's a 4x4 type thing ?
<charl_> googled once again :)
<Symmetria> yeah
<charl_> whow that is a big car to flip
<Symmetria> pricey suv 
<charl_> but i guess it's a little top heavy so it can happen
<charl_> you would expect a car like that to be good on such a road
<Symmetria> heh they are but the problem with any 4x4, if you blow a tyre 
<Symmetria> the back wheels keep moving and push you into a spin
<Symmetria> spinning out a 4x4 if you have a serious problem on one of the wheels isnt that hard if one of them digs in
<charl_> bah
<charl_> i get it
<Kilos> hi superfly  Trixar_za  and others
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Kilos: What if I make a pre-libusb-1.x version?
<Kilos> explain please?
<Trixar_za> The newer sakis3g uses the usb-modeswitch 2.x and up
<Trixar_za> Which uses libusb-1.x and up instead of the old libusb-0.1x
<Kilos> oh
<Trixar_za> You said you can't connect with the current sakis3g, so I'll make one that's before the move to the newer library
<Kilos> do you know what these modems actually do
<Kilos> like this dlink doesnt seem to trigger modeswitch
<Kilos> but sometimes pluggin in a second modem at the same time triggers modeswitch then nm sees both
<Kilos> almost as if there is something missing from the modems side
<Trixar_za> Try http://trixarian.net/sakis3g-old.gz
<Kilos> ok will do
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> It's the one compiled with usb-modeswitch 1.2.7 (the last pre-libusb-0.1x version) and the current database
<Trixar_za> pre-libusb-1.x*
<Trixar_za> Which is why I left compile.old around :P
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> also
<Kilos> listen nicely now
<Kilos> i have unity on a 80g drive that sees the modem after whatever i did when i got the thing
<Kilos> i have kde on this drive
<Kilos> if i unplug the modem and reboot too kde first it dont see the modem
<Trixar_za> I heard you. My guess would be that the dlink doesn't send a proper signal that alerts usb-modeswitch that it needs to be switched. But when you put in the second device, it does send the signal and both get picked up for switching.
<Kilos> if i boot to the 80g it sees the modem then i can reboot to kde and it sees it
<Trixar_za> I'd stick with the bad signal guess
<Kilos> also if there is a power cut kde dont see it
<Kilos> what signal is bad
<Kilos> im trying to work out what signals what
<Kilos> is it a faulty modem?
<Trixar_za> Could be a mix between faulty modem and faulty usb ports
<Trixar_za> Maybe even the Linux kernel not picking things up properly
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> If I had more devices to test, I would probably be able to give you a more exact picture, but I only own one 3g modem :P
<Trixar_za> The ZTE K3570-Z
<Kilos> i got a zte mf190 here that works fine on linux but cant install to windows pcs
<Kilos> something corrupt
<Kilos> and its read only cellc stuff thats messed up
<Kilos> but thats the one that helps trigger the dlink so i dont wanna mess with it yet
<Trixar_za> In the old days you just had to do lsusb to trigger usb devices again
<Trixar_za> But it doesn't work anymore :(
<Kilos> where can one find info on why they went away from the storage bit to this new cdfs thing
<Kilos> ive google me sick
<Kilos> would be better for me if everything was physical stuff i could see, software is beyond my
<Kilos> like bitcoins
<Kilos> i cant understand money that is in the air somewhere
<Trixar_za> bitcoins are simple - they're a virtual currency that got pushed into being a major currency by the Chinese.
<Kilos> its the virtual thing thats baffling
<Kilos> i can install an os in virtualbox here but i can see it using space so its not really virtual
<Trixar_za> Most currency is virtual if you think about it
<Trixar_za> Virtual just means it doesn't exist physically. Your money doesn't exist until you draw it. Before that it's just transaction in a computer somewhere
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ya but how do you draw bitcoins
<Kilos> is there ever anything you can see and hold in your hand
<Trixar_za> It's a virtual currency, so you draw it like you would exchange money - in your own currency
<Trixar_za> Considering the worth of a single bitcoin on average... that's like 2k rand per bitcoin
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> im too old or stupid for all this modern stuff
<Trixar_za> No, I'm wrong. It's closer to 5k
<Kilos> like a virtual hamburger wont fill my tummy
<Trixar_za> Think of it like a real currency. You can draw real money off it
<Trixar_za> It's just virtual because you won't get a bitcoin coin or bill
<Kilos> http://preev.com/btc/zar
<Kilos> big bucks for something thats not real
<Trixar_za> Yeah - the Chinese keep pushing it over 500 usd
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za  i will let you know once ive tried out this other sakis
<Kilos> sleep tight all. see ya morrow sometime
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-06
<Kilos> hi psydroid  and others
<JabberwockyA19> more Kilos
 * JabberwockyA19 is off, tafelberg wag
<kbmonkey> morning 0/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  kbmonkey  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> I want a banana and coffee
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> I am using the pentadactyl addon on iceweasel now. it's like vim for the browser xD
<Kilos> i!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> ai! too
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you know the apropos command?
<kbmonkey> it is a neat way to find a program!
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> apropos alsa
<Kilos> whats a neat way to remember it though
<kbmonkey> hahaha
<kbmonkey> that is the hard part my friend
<Kilos> yip tell me about it
<Kilos> hey did you get the telkom modem?
<kbmonkey> nope, I don't think I'd ever get any product from telkom again 
<Kilos> why?
<kbmonkey> I don't want to support them
<Kilos> its the fastest modem ive had here
<Kilos> why
<kbmonkey> because they dont support us
<kbmonkey> LOL
<Kilos> they cheaper than everyone else
<Kilos> explain man
<Kilos> they are making mobile cheaper. thats the best support
<kbmonkey> I don't know right now, I need my coffee and banana first xD
<kbmonkey> hungry
<Kilos> no man you gotta explain first
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ill tell maaz to swear at you
<kbmonkey> he wont maaz loves me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he will, he loves me more
<kbmonkey> I dare you try!
<Kilos> but he swears heavy so i refrain
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> you dare me??
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz  swear at kbmonkey  
<Maaz> crapsodding vokkersucking motherkak crapping fucking shitkak mothersodding motherbuggering poeslapping bloody kakcrapping buggereating fathercrapping helleating ballshitting kbmonkey!
 * kbmonkey runs away crying in the corner
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> Ha ha ha ha!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, insult Maaz 
<Maaz> Maaz is nothing but a surly ooze of fool-born dung
<kbmonkey> sjoe I did not know he can swear like that o.O
<kbmonkey> only knew of insult
<Kilos> yeah heavy
<kbmonkey> hey at least my sunday can't get any worse now! :)
<kbmonkey> I need to take out my pc's hard drive and stick it in another machine and reinstall
<kbmonkey> cos I am on laptop now and my pc is old, and decided to switch to this other pc I had for movies
<kbmonkey> it is so old that copying to usb is very slow. I think it is usb 1
<kbmonkey> but first I need to sort out this desk, attach the cables to it and make it look nice
<kbmonkey> because everything is in a pile after the move!
<kbmonkey> then I thought of donating the old pc for william, because it makes a good server
<Kilos> what pc kbmonkey  
<Kilos> specs
<Kilos> sometimes you lucky and can just move the drive without reinstalling
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19  what you doing?
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<not_found> o/
<not_found> bad sporting week-end for SA
<Kilos> yeah very bad
<Kilos> because the sharks didnt play
<not_found> even if they did and they won still a bad week-end
<Kilos> no man im happy when sharks win , and it gives the other teams some motivation
<Kilos> as in if they can win so can we
<Kilos> but yes was a bad weekend for usses
<not_found> lol
<not_found> who would have expected the stormers to be bottom of the log >.<
<Kilos> unreal. dunno what happened to them this year
<Kilos> too many geeks down there that dont do sport
<not_found> don't know about that :)
<Kilos> ya man the opponents need lotsa peeps giving them the evil eye to rattle them
<not_found> guess the peeps down there has now become TOO mellow 
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks :)
<Maaz> no problem, charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going
<charl_> it's silent here today
<Kilos> flu worse for some reason
<Kilos> gotta watch it now or it can get worse
<charl_> you got the flu?
<charl_> shame man :(
<Kilos> ya 3 days now i think
<charl_> yeah watch yourself
<charl_> bah
<Kilos> might develope into kneemonia or smallcox
<charl_> what?!
<charl_> careful man
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> oh you were kidding :)
<Kilos> ya
<charl_> ok :)
<Kilos> but it must be a new strain of flu. sis and swaar had it for 2 weeks now
<Kilos> every 3 days or so it gets bad again
<Kilos> like starting all over
<charl_> weird
<charl_> be careful, take it easy and watch yourself until it's over
<charl_> cold isn't so bad but the flu can be dangerous
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hehe it never ends
<Kilos> http://businesstech.co.za/news/electronics/55007/digital-tax-will-restrict-consumer-choice/
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos , my desktop pc
<Kilos> whew you answer now when i forgot what i asked
<Kilos> did you have to reinstall or did drive swap work
<kbmonkey> you asked what pc xD
<kbmonkey> reinstall 
<Kilos> oh ya and specs
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you got 2 blue teeth
<kbmonkey> how so?
<kbmonkey> oh lol
<Kilos> i found a while back transfering stuff via bluetooth was quicker than usb sticks
<Kilos> especially them old usb 1's
<kbmonkey> copying disk-to-disk, the fasterst
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> if both in same pc ya
<kbmonkey> yup, I just connect the drives for the copy, then I will remove them again ;)
<kbmonkey> its a process, been at it for the day now
<kbmonkey> basically I setup a debian testing (sid) install, this drive has now tri-boot ability
<kbmonkey> with 3 partitions for a home for each OS, and a data partition - 9 partitions in total o.O
<kbmonkey> the home is encrypted luks
<kbmonkey> and there are dancing bananas on the screen.
<charl_> dancing bananas kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> have a good evening
<jrgns> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-30
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> wag jy vir na middag om more te se inetpro  
<Kilos> good morning to you
<Kilos> im gonna do nothing today for you to argue about
<inetpro> good morning oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Kilos> lol hello boetie
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<inetpro> Kilos: start doing some work for a change man :-)
<Kilos> i have already taken the sheep to pasture and finished washing dishes and pots and starting to make curry
<inetpro> doing nothing is not good for your head
<Kilos> and made one remark on trello and gently revved the northern peeps
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> and greeted dholbach
<Kilos> and nhaines
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and meke jungle oats for breakfast that im wating till its cooller then i fill tummy
<Kilos> then maybe sleep some
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> s/meke/make
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hmm... you get a smile too
<Kilos> and inetpro  that ubuntu mail still not showing
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> but i was told assumptions
<Kilos> Maaz  assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: please rephrase
<inetpro> Kilos: please rephrase "that ubuntu mail still not showing"
<Kilos> still showing donner@gmail inetpro  
<inetpro> and?
<inetpro> what did you expect?
<Mopkop> Hey guys, sorry I havn't been on lately. Had people come visit me this weekend, and couldn't do much. I'll try and finish that site tonight. :)
<Kilos> and its supposed to show donner@ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: and where do you expect it to change so magically?
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  i thought you forgot us
<inetpro> wb Mopkop
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> remember i did all that verify stuff to get it to there inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when i told you it takes 2 days or more you did the supposition thing
<Kilos> cool Mopkop  ty
<inetpro> Kilos: you should read the information in context 
<Mopkop> Thank you. It's just the homepage and the Get Ubuntu I still have to do. There are other things like the mailing list, and the signing of the code of conduct which I haven't added yet, but I guess it is not necessary for the initial site.
<Kilos> i did it said it will take 48 hours for the script to run
<inetpro> Kilos: I told you that part was relevant to you becoming a member some time ago
<Kilos> no mailing list moppie
<inetpro> it is irrelevant now
<inetpro> unless you change your LP id
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> so isnt it gonna work
<inetpro> Kilos: your address is working
<Kilos> yaya one way only
<inetpro> obviously!
<Kilos> must i do something else to get it going out as well
<inetpro> the sending part is for you to sort out for yourself
<Kilos> i did the smtp thing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so if its working one way then i have to find where i messed up?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> forget it for now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou
<inetpro> Kilos: you stop talking, everybody else stops talking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im the singer in the rock and roll band
<mazal> Lo everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy seun?
<mazal> Styf en seer en besig , maar andersins goed
<Kilos> styf van wat
<Kilos> het jy geoefen
<mazal> Het die naweek klomp nuwe meubels gevarnish. Daai op die knieë kruip ding werk nie meer vir my nie :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hele huis stink hier
<Kilos> ek maak kerrie
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ruik lekker man nie eintlik stink nie
 * mazal eetie kerrie nie
<mazal> mens vang vis met daai goed
<Kilos> daarom sukkel jy
<Kilos> kerrie is baie gesond
<mazal> Is apt-get autoremove safe to remove kernels ?
<Kilos> ya it removes all your stuff in archives as well
<Kilos> most of it anyway
<mazal> This weekend an update listed a bunch of package that it says are no longer needed and kernels are amongst them , and told me to use autoremove
<mazal> Didn't do it though
<mazal> Wanted to ask here first
<Kilos> i have before  and nothing ever broke
<mazal> k
<mazal> So if it breaks my server you redo it :)
<Kilos> it removes safely stuff that doesnt work anymore
<mazal> It's my most important server , it runs minetest :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it wont break man
<mazal> Strange things happen with me , I tend to get problems nobody else get
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Will do it at next update
<mazal> Be ready
<Kilos> bangjan
<mazal> Issie , net versigtig
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Don't have time to re-install server
<Kilos> im sure it 100% safe
<Kilos> ask inetpro  ^^
<mazal> My backups runs to it as well , so it's kinda important
<Kilos> why not google can apt-get autoremove break anything
<mazal> It will return " Anything can break anything , it depends how you use it "
<Kilos> no man im sure its safe
<inetpro> mazal: man apt-get
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Does not compute :P
<inetpro> huh?
<mazal> I don't speak man
<mazal> inetpro: This one I just wonder how safe it is
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you want the long story?
<mazal> Or should I rather just leave the old kernels alone
<mazal> I was bitten once with this
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> you fiddled with other stuff
<mazal> No I followed a procedure from ask ubuntu that used synaptic to remove old kernels. Had a very unstable system after that
<mazal> So now when I see anything that says remove old kernels I am careful
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> you can leave them there safely too
<Kilos> but sooner or later you will need to clean up
<inetpro> RTFS
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<inetpro> and google is your buddy
<inetpro> autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now no longer needed
<inetpro> that is as simple as it gets
<mazal> My question was if it's safe
<inetpro> you can always make a backup if you want to feel safe
<inetpro> also look at "-s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act" in the man page
<inetpro> and if you get petrified from reading man pages locally you can always read them online
<inetpro> see: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> good afternoon Kilos, how are things here today?
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<Kilos> the pro is having a man and rtfs session so all good
<mazal> Lo TinuvaMac
<TinuvaMac> mostly good, bit tired thankyou
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<mazal> oom Kilos nie te veel kerrie eetie hoor :)
<Kilos> lol dis te lekker man
<Kilos> lekker aand
<Kilos> rtfs rtfs rtfs if you dont understand it you can rtfs till you blind
<Kilos> it dont help
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hello oom
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> oh i mean hello Kilos 
<Kilos> we both wave to you
<inetpro> Kilos: apt-get will warn you about what it will do unless you pass a -y to bypass all prompts and run it non-interactively
<Kilos> yip almost like aptitude
<Kilos> i still prefer aptitude
<inetpro> RTFS is relevant, always!
<Kilos> sigh as jy did kan verstaan en onthou ja
<Kilos> lots of peeps dont understand man pages
<inetpro> you mean lots of peeps simply FAIL to read very clear instructions on the screen
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> the world is made up of 2 types of peeps , slim en dom
<Kilos> and many shades in between
<Kilos> are you home yet inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: the short answer is yes 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<inetpro> the long answer is no, I can not help you now 
<inetpro> family time 
<Kilos> i dont want help ty
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> one would swear i only talk to you when i need help
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol i knew that would get a reaction
<inetpro> Kilos: you must tell that mazal dude of yours he must start working again for a change
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> dude of mine?
<inetpro> his "Fun on Ubuntu wiki" project has been in limbo for a long time now
<Kilos> oh ya i saw that yesterday
<inetpro> been more than a month
<Kilos> sjoe that a bad show
<Kilos> i looked at some things there this morning
<Kilos> like we must find place to put the walk through for coc and some others then archive some stuff
<Kilos> spinza  you here? or just your pc doing the floods
<spinza> hey what's up?
<Kilos> long time you dont chat to us, whatsup there
<Kilos> and this 
<Kilos>  spinza (~spin@197.89.19.249) has left this server (Excess Flood).
<Kilos> something there is flooding freenode
<Kilos> im trying to learn something about win8
<Kilos> sjoe what a schlep
<Kilos> hmm... no snide remarks
<inetpro> Kilos: why? 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well its not linux man
<Kilos> i just need to be prepared in case they come back later
<Kilos> and you cantr charge school kids
<inetpro> if they don't know better to use a proper OS they should pay double for wasting your time 
<inetpro> going to take you months to unlearn all of that now 
<Kilos> they dont have a choice at school
<Kilos> i just need to know basic operation and how to get in as the main admin guy
<inetpro> they must teach the teacher to do the right thing 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do your kids?
<inetpro> my kids don't do windows 
<Kilos> and mage been trying for 4 years
<Kilos> aha now we getting somewhere
<inetpro> unfortunately/fortunately they don't have IT as a subject 
<Kilos>  ill try find out what they do with pc at school 
<Kilos> you can teach them more about IT than most schools
<gremble> IT in school is more about programming in java/delphi
<gremble> And some networking nonesense
<Kilos> and can that be done with a buntu pc?
<gremble> Goodluck getting delphi working on ubuntu
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno that stuff man
<Kilos> easier to fix win pcs for them. those with rich parents ill charge
<inetpro> Kilos: some reading for you:  On being an Ubuntu member https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2015/03/on-being-an-ubuntu-member/
<inetpro> or anyone else for that matter
<inetpro> even for gremble
 * Kilos goes to see
<gremble> Altera takes hours to install
<gremble> I didn't know that it would be possible for something to take this long to install
<gremble> Good lord
<gremble> I wanted to play with an fpga this afternoon. Like 4 hours ago
<inetpro> fpga?
<gremble> Field programmable gate array
<inetpro> sounds like fun
<gremble> It is supposed to be
<gremble> Once I get all this software installed so that my computer can recognise the hardware
<Kilos> inetpro  reason for that link?
<inetpro> Kilos: motivating you
<Kilos> i say hi to dholbach every morning and he is part of the team that decides on board peeps
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you the one needs motivation man
<Kilos> he is in berlin
<superfly> inetpro: I'm still not sure why you use pyenv, when it costs your more data, and is so much more complicated than just using virtualenv. at the end of the day, pyenv just uses virtualenv anyways
<superfly> I've updated the instructions to show how to use vanilla virtualenv
<inetpro> superfly: because it's easy 
<superfly> inetpro: easier than vanilla? maybe you should look at my instructions
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> I'll have a look, thanks
<inetpro> superfly: ⟫ bzr up
<inetpro> Tree is up to date at revision 24 of branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-za  
<inetpro> no change?
<superfly> inetpro: dude, I only just sat down at my PC
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> let's not mention the laundry list of things I have to do just tonight
<superfly> talking of which, I'd better get going, I have some stuff to do
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like he's on fire
<Kilos> ya dont throw water
<inetpro> Kilos: keep the firehose ready
<inetpro> for just in case
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you must one day teamview with him and watch him work
<Kilos> i loved it
<inetpro> Kilos: where's that mopkop buddy of yours?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno why he went off. hopefully not loadshedding
<Kilos> hopefully he can finish then africa can go life tomorrow or soon after. fly must still review his work
<inetpro> next time you see him, tell him to upload and share his branch whether finished or not
<Kilos> will do
<inetpro> don't mention the flying dude, he's busy
<Kilos> Maaz  tell mopkop Please upload your branch, finished or not , so it can be reviewed and site go live
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell mopkop on freenode
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now?
<inetpro> we don't want to review and merge unfinished work, we just want to view progress
<Kilos> thats in case i forget or have bad head man'
<Kilos> if its close fly will finish it
<Kilos> oh and whats with this new groove of yours inetpro  
<inetpro> groove?
<Kilos> you must tell that mazal dude of yours he must start working again for a change
<Kilos> where's that mopkop buddy of yours
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> all your big buddies man :-)
<Kilos> and yours
<Kilos> we are one family
 * inetpro is way too grumpy and inconsistent and not always here
<Kilos> there are always odd balls in every family
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> why
<superfly> I thought I was the grumpy old man?
<Kilos> lolol
 * superfly gets all grumpy
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: you can have it if you want
<Kilos> ya you both do but also you both have lots of patience and understanding
 * inetpro puts the mr nice guy mask on his face
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
 * Kilos sir
<inetpro> Maaz: announce free coffee for all and sundry
<Maaz> Announcement from inetpro! free coffee for all and sundry
<Kilos> all the chatty peeps arent here tonight
<inetpro> you mean guys like Squirm?
<Kilos> ya 
<inetpro> and nuvolari
<inetpro> and nlsthzn
<Kilos> and padroni
<Kilos> nlsthzn  is here but washing nappies or something
<Kilos> you guys dunno how to do it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> my first stinky nappy change, i took ian outside, dropped nappy in dustbin and hosed ian clean
<Kilos> never had to change another nappy
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> yikes Kilos, I'm trying to have a cup of coffee
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> what's Bradley's nick?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> captine
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> inetpro  verify!
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> thanks superfly
<superfly> Maaz: Tell captine I've merged your changes and they're live on the site.
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell captine on freenode
<Kilos> inetpro  did moppie leave something there for the tlc thing
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> i thought he said last night he had done it and was waiting for the merge
<inetpro> why you asking me?
<Kilos> so have you guys viewed it
<inetpro> Kilos, superfly: please check https://trello.com/c/8GHqYUbq
<Kilos> ya that
<inetpro> Kilos: 03/30 20:35:52 <superfly> let's not mention the laundry list of things I have to do just tonight
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then you must chech these things beforehand and just let fly merge them
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> you are know as my buddy inetpro  
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> ive allowed you into my field of close contacts
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> superfly: you use Sphinx for OpenLP as well?
<Kilos> you can be such a twit at times
<Kilos> if not for you 2 i wouldnt be here
<inetpro> Kilos: what is a twit?
<Kilos> twit=sometimes idiot
<Kilos> when it suits him
<inetpro> hmm... someone who makes a retarded chimp look smart?
<inetpro> Kilos: not sure whether to take it as an insult or as a joke
<inetpro> calling someone a twit can be very insulting
<Kilos> oh maybe it can be but you know better!
<Kilos> you know i wouldnt insult you intentionally
 * inetpro will have to go looking for the sjambok
<Kilos> in your own words  you have to take things in context
<inetpro> or the fly will have to come for the rescue
<superfly> inetpro: can we archive Feb?
<inetpro> superfly: done
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ta
<Kilos> skuus inetpro  
<Kilos> i go sleep my cheek off
<inetpro> Kilos: no harm done really :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-31
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  mazal  barrydk  nlsthzn  inetpro  and others
<Kilos> mazal  ek was oor die kole gehaal
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Hoe so ?
<Kilos> wat het gebeer met jou fun ding vir ons site
<Tonberry> hi
<mazal> Kilos: Kry nie tyd nie. Deur die dag te besig en in die aand probeer ek min tyd op pc screens spandeer. Oge gee in
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ek sal dalk hom klaarmaak wanneer ek op verlof is.
<mazal> My oge is rêrig gedaan. Kan nie meer al die werk op pc hanteer nie
<Kilos> doen jou beste asb seun
<Kilos> dis deel van oud word ne
<mazal> Het nie gedink iemand gee rerig om nie , ek het nie eers een reply gekry nie
<Kilos> dis omdat almal besig is met ander goed ook
<mazal> Gedink almal is net werk werk werk hier en niemand mind van fun nie lol :)
<Kilos> natuurlink gee ons om, dis belangrik wat jy doen want dis al wat ubuntu kort nog, die games ding
<mazal> Party aande is dit 'n mission net om mail te lees , ek begin erg sukkel oom
<Kilos> jy moet ander bril kry seun
<mazal> Ek het nuwe een gekry , help nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> En daar is fout met my kop ook. Baie erg dizzyness en kopsere
<Kilos> dizzyness as jy vinning opkyk?
<mazal> Dan deur die dag tap die werk als uit my uit en in die aand kom ek nie op pc nie
<mazal> Veral daai tipe lees en tik werk wat die wiki verg is besonder moeilik teen die tyd wat die aand kom
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Soms raak ek skoon kkorsig dat die sweet sommer uitslaan en kan nie eers regop sit nie :(
<Kilos> probeer miskien net elke naweek bietjie doen asb
<Kilos> jy is al een wat baie games speel
<mazal> My verlof is naby oom , dan sal ek bk werk daaraan in die oggend wanneer ek vars is ;)
<Kilos> dankie seun
<mazal> 3 Dekades op pc screens begin nou sy tol eis
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ek kort ander werk , buite lug waar geen screen naby is nie :P
<mazal> Geen screens , geen fone , en belangrikste van als , geen users
<Kilos> sal kyk of daar plek is vir nog n straat veër
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Solank die besem 'n lang steel het. My rug is ook kapoet
<Kilos> ai! jy word nou soos ekke
<mazal> Ja nee , oud word is nie maklik nie
<Kilos> hoe lank nog voor pensioen?
<mazal> 18 jaar , baaaaaaaaaie ver
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Ek's 42 oor 2 weke
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> die lewe begin eers op 40 man
<mazal> Nie myne nie :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Werk en sport , en nou is dit net skete
<Kilos> ai! sorry man
<mazal> Knieë is ook gedaan agv al die jare se krieket
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> te veel minetest man
<mazal> Ish , hoe het ons op die topic op ge-eindig ? Ek gaan almal skoon depressed maak :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ek minetest amper nooit eers meer nie. Skuif net quarries nou en dan
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Minetest baie kopsere die jaar , baie bugs
<mazal> Een probleem na die ander
<Kilos> nou vat barrydk  aan die oor en leer hom wat om te doen
<mazal> Hy gaan die minetest server run terwyl ek op verlof is :)
<mazal> Oom moet sy projek sien wat hy mee besig is
<Kilos> nee man leer hom om die wiki goed te doen terwyl jy agter homk staan met n sjambok
<mazal> 'n Sorting system met 'n kis vir elke enkele ding in die game. En onthou , ek gebruik dreambuilder , daar is oor die 1800 goed wat jy kan craft en in die inventory
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> So dis 'n 1800+ kis en sorting system netwerk
<Kilos> sjoe jy word nou erger as graeme
<mazal> Myne is net al die basic goete wat mens actually gebruik
<mazal> Dink myne is so 35 in totaal omtrent
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hy het tot planters want auto plant en oes en weer plant
<mazal> Ek het net auto oes op sekere goed
<mazal> Planters het ek noggie mee gespeel nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Padroni  Symmetria  
<Padroni> hi Kilos Symmetria
<Symmetria> lol, so, I'm moderating a panel today infront of 800 people
<Symmetria> on IT security
<Symmetria> and have been handed a dream set of panelists that are just WIDE open for me to ask tough contraversial questions
<Symmetria> lol the put a microsoft dev lead on the panel.... heh, I warned him this wasnt gonna be easy on him
<Padroni> Sounds like something I would love to see
<Symmetria> heh, padroni anyone who knows me knows that its a very dangerous thing to put me as moderator on a panel like this, because for me, a panel that has contraversy and arguments is remebered 
<Symmetria> a panel where everyne just chats and agrees is forgotten
<Padroni> true that
<Symmetria> so I go in there and prepare questions designed to hit below the belt, make people think very carefully before they answer what I say (because half the time my questions are such that I can predict which way the answer is going to go and have a follow up question thats designed to trip them up)
<Symmetria> Like "Lets talk about critical infrastructure in a country, what should be classified as critical infrastructure in terms of IT"
<Symmetria> and I can guarantee the guy is going to say "All the infrastrucutre of the incumbent mobile provider
<Symmetria> at which point Im going to say "Is it not a better idea to force, via regulation, that the incumbent be split into multiple entities to reduce the risk factor of all eggs in one basket"
<Symmetria> :P and watch all hell break out
<Symmetria> (right before the CEO of the incumbent mobile provider shoots me) lol
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<psyatw> I am also doing all-right
<psyatw> just arrived at work
<psyatw> ty
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> One of these days, a bike swerving through traffic between cars, while driving on the white line, will knock my car. And you will see me on the 20H00 news...
<Padroni> Because I will be the one arrested for beating a biker to death with his helmet.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gmail decides to spam odd mails
<Kilos> wwk original is spam in its eyes
<SilverCode> why the hell is za.archive.ubuntu.com resolving to an IP in Kenya
<Kilos> because the local mirrors are sick
<Kilos> so we got them pointed to Symmetria  
<SilverCode> ok, because the server I'm getting i sincorectly configured
<Kilos> shout at Symmetria  
<Kilos> use the neology one so long it works great
<Kilos> and always up to date
<SilverCode> what is the "closest" to a Neotel Fibre connection?
<Kilos> ?
<SilverCode> least number of hops between exiting neotel and getting to the server
<SilverCode> but I suppose there are only 3 choices, and 1 of them is broken and the other is Telkom
<SilverCode> so Neology it is
<Kilos> i just use the link in update manager
<Kilos> neology is nice and fast
<Kilos> you could also get update manager to search for the best site for you but ive had no hassles from neology
<Kilos> one of the guys thats here or visits here works there too
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Hmm, seems it's afternoon
<Squirm> Good afternoon
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> hi is better it fits in with all times
<Squirm> It's always good morning in international chat time
<Squirm> Or whatever it's called
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> lol like i said morning yesterday to dholbach and he had 2 hours to go till midnight
<Kilos> now i evening him and peeps on the dark side
<mazal> Guys is there something specific ( apart from manually changing settings ) that can break automatic updates ?
<mazal> My pc here always does on Tuesday , but today it didn't
<mazal> Check the settings and it's still as is
<Padroni> laters folks
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sorry guyshead crashed all avy
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> when im away you guys must greet peeps man
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<kulelu88> Kilos: thats not how IRC works
<Kilos> man this is ubuntu-za we all together in the same boat
<Kilos> so when someone falls out we dont wait for a cry of help before reaching out a hand
<Kilos> we catch him on the way past
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  jy siek?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> sorry i missed you this avy
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> all ok there lad?
<Kilos> hi clr_  
<clr_> Hi Kilos, you never disappoint with a 'hi'
<Kilos> lol
<clr_> can anyone help me with a windows licensing issue?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what kind of issue
<clr_> I have a 8.1 OEM license that that I got with my laptop
<clr_> this license allows me to run it as the host, or as a virtual machine on the same box
<clr_> it also allows me to run it as win7 as host (in case I wanted to downgrade)
<clr_> Thing is, I want to run it as Win7 guest in virtualbox on my linux
<clr_> Any takers?
<Kilos> clr_  have you asked on #windows
<Kilos> also why you want to run 7 not 8
<clr_> hey, did you note the 'linux' reference on my last sentence?
<Kilos> ive just made an 8 work with the traditional start button
<Kilos> yes i did
<kulelu88> windows 8 is kaka firstly
<Kilos> i dont know enough about that os to comment
<clr_> so I figured we linux guys have this problem, where you need to run your windows (that you got with your laptop) as a guest, once you replaced the os with ubuntu
<clr_> so I thought this the ideal place to ask the question
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kulelu88  help him
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> clr_  ask magespawn  he plays with windows all day
<kulelu88> clr_: I dual boot mine just to keep the windows on it
<magespawn> more than i would like to admit
<kulelu88> clr_: Unless it is a work laptop, what can microsoft do to enforce that you NOT use your legitimate copy of windows on the SAME laptop in a virtualbox? 
<kulelu88> Kinda like Builders Warehouse trying to enforce who from my family can use the hammer I BOUGHT
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> there are no unusual restrictions when using windows in a virtual box, the same as applies to bare metal machines
<kulelu88> Kudos to you for respecting the law and the license though, clr_ 
<magespawn> in fact one of the versions comes with a virtual license for xp, i think it is 7 but it might be 8
<clr_> well, just that I had to phone a few times when I can't activate the copy of windows
<clr_> and it is irritating when it stops working
<clr_> Haven't you had a copy of windows stop working because it has not been activated?
<clr_> Unfortunately I am also one of those that have to use windows during the day
<kulelu88> clr_: dual-boot instead of Virtualbox
<kulelu88> dual-booting gives you the full machines power also
<Kilos> ya i think dual boot is the best
<clr_> No, I like the fact that I can snapshot my windows
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> well we did try
<clr_> And if you have many clients, you can have one 'desktop' for the one and another for the other (different snapshots)
<clr_> so if they want to install their crap on it, it does not affect the other
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what do the win peeps say about it
<Kilos> the prob is actually from them not letting it activate not so?
<clr_> I did post also on mybroadband, will see what reply I get
<clr_> yes, I am sure I can run it as a win8.1 virtual machine, but that is not what I want. I would prefer it to run as a win7 virtual machine.
<kulelu88> so download the win7 packages, burn it onto a disk or .iso image and use that as your virtual machine
<clr_> @kulelu88, that sounds interesting, how do you do that?
<kulelu88> the way i backed up windows is by following some tool of theirs that allows you to back the system files into a few disks. I used about 2/3 DVDs
<Kilos> you dont need @ here clr_  
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi
<clr_> ok thanks for the input, enough of this windows nonsense in any case
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> superfly: how long would it take you to build a Python MVP for a basic CRUD-style application and how much code-reuse do you use?
<magespawn> clr_:  if you keep the machine date and time fixed the 30 days never runs out
<superfly> kulelu88: how long is a piece of string?
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> well that answer was in poor taste
<superfly> kulelu88: hardly. the devil is in the details.
<kulelu88> I was expecting a realistic estimate for someone with your skills. Either 1 month or more
<clr_> magespawn haha, have you tried that?
<superfly> kulelu88: it depends on what technologies I'm using, what tables are involved, and a few other variables that would need to be pinned down.
<superfly> kulelu88: I know you can put something CRUDdy together with Django in a few hours, but then it's cruddy.
<kulelu88> superfly: so you spend quite a bit of time planning?
<magespawn> yes, one of my old pc's had a bios problem that as soon as it was powered off, it would reset the date and time
<magespawn> plas havoc with things like antivirus though
<superfly> kulelu88: enough to get a good estimate of how much work is involved
<kulelu88> superfly: is that a soft-skill that can only be taught with experience?
<superfly> pretty much
<superfly> and developers are notoriously bad at estimations
<kulelu88> I am trying to estimate a bunch a projects I want to work on, but I yak shave thinking too much about it
<superfly> (project managers are worse)
<superfly> hehe, I know where you're coming from
<superfly> kulelu88: at work we prefer to take a more long-term approach
<superfly> break what you want to do down into small features, and then estimate each feature 
<superfly> we do JIT planning ;-)
<superfly> Which is why I like Trello for my personal stuff. It's easy to break stuff down and make todo lists from it. Then move stories through a pipeline of sorts (To Do, Doing, Done)
<clr_> magespawn, also calender apps are pretty useless and so on
<magespawn> yup
<kulelu88> superfly: are you familiar with a developer issue of premature optimization (like: don't use Python if Go can give me better performance)
<superfly> yup
<kulelu88> it kills me when I read up about those languages, even though python is my go-to, I feel like I am screwing myself over
<superfly> kulelu88: the reality is that Python is fast enough
<kulelu88> for basic scaling, right? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: and how long is it going to take you to learn and become proficient in Go?
<kulelu88> about less time than it will take to optimize something in Python
<superfly> kulelu88: for almost anything
<superfly> kulelu88: no, it will take more.
<kulelu88> oh yes, sorry, I meant more
<kulelu88> got my comparison backwards :( :D
<superfly> :-)
<kulelu88> superfly: with your experience, would you use any tools to help you build Android apps?
<superfly> It took me 2 years to become really proficient in Python, and 2 years to really understand Google App Engine.
<magespawn> hah now i am not feeling too bad
<superfly> kulelu88: uh, I'd probably stick with Android Studio and Java
<kulelu88> Python really is amazing. I didn't write code for sometime and quickly spun up a script in 2 hours that helped a lot
<superfly> I know Java well enough, and with it being the language and system of choice on Android, I'll be better able to get things working if I stick with what everyone else is using.
<kulelu88> what about app-builders that generate Java code?
<superfly> Too true
<superfly> I'm not fond of those.
<kulelu88> You raise some awesome points. Finding the perfect tool will just be yak shaving. I'll just put Android in a Docker container and build an app from code-snippets
<superfly> kulelu88: Stack Overflow-driven Development ;-)
<kulelu88> superfly: somehow, somebody else has always asked "that" question
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> "Finding the perfect tool will just be yak shaving" -- perfectly said
<kulelu88> what are you working on currently? superfly 
<superfly> As in, at this minute, or as in "in general"?
<kulelu88> in general
<kulelu88> maybe a SaaS or something open source, etc.
<superfly> I've got a pet project that uses Flask, App Engine, AngularJS and Bootstrap. Nothing to show yet.
<superfly> I'm always working on OpenLP
<kulelu88> NLP software?
<superfly> No, lyrics projection. Gives a church with a data projector the ability to show their songs, Bible verses, etc. on the projector, with a management console on the PC
<superfly> Then I'm also trying to guide the direction of the Ubuntu-ZA and Ubuntu-Africa sites
<magespawn> and the other full time job
<superfly> And, I'm involved with DebConf16
<Kilos> but whip too small
<superfly> oh, yes, and Nomanini during business hours.
<magespawn> the family
<superfly> magespawn: in between everything else.
<magespawn> and not to mention the little things like sleep
<superfly> kulelu88: AngularJS + Flask = WIN
<kulelu88> superfly: I applied for a job once using Angular + Flask. Then the COO/C-something-O hit me with a Google-fu question and told me to eff off (in symbolic terms) :D
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi magespawn
<Kilos> inetpro  moppie drop ons
<kulelu88> I really wanted to work for a startup as a coder, but ahh well, found greener pastures doing nicer work
<superfly> I don't mind what company I work for, as long as (a) they pay me enough to support my family, and (b) people are willing to listen to me
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<kulelu88> is the commute bad for you? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: depends on your definition of "bad" - mine is 45 minutes on the train, but I don't mind it. I get a chance to relax, sleep, play Ingress.
<kulelu88> 90 minutes each day?
<superfly> yeah
<kulelu88> my commute is 30 seconds :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fall out of bed and you at work
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<superfly> kulelu88: I can't work at home. I'd be interrupted the whole time.
<superfly> Also, we use Agile and XP, so being at the office with the others is very necessary. It also helps me concentrate.
<kulelu88> that's whats happening these days superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: in some circles, not everywhere
<superfly> anyway, merge proposal in, bed time for me.
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-01
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning inetpro  barrydk  mazal  and others
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> sjoe ek groet hier en tara wat 4nm is en nhaines wat 11nm is
<Kilos> hele wereld hier gedek nou
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Kilos> hmm... such silence
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> good morning Kilos? How goes on this amazing tools day?
<Kilos> lol whats the amazing tools day
<Kilos> im struggling with repos , 3 different repos give failed to fetch messages
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.onedayonly.co.za/medical-marijuana-5g-bankie-of-the-finest.html?utm_source=OneDayOnly&utm_campaign=e911e56662-01_April_20153_31_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_34763bf86d-e911e56662-400194505&mc_cid=e911e56662&mc_eid=41244ed95b
<Kilos> We're obviously not selling weed today. This is just our way of drawing your attention to a few charities who desperately need your support.
<Kilos> and good morning ThatGraemeGuy  
<Squirm> Kilos: I think you forget what the date is
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> is that why the repos are failing on some packages as well
<Kilos> i need to restart. wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> always at work, dont you go home anymore?
<psyatw> well, I spend about 9-10 hours a day at work
<Kilos> sjoe
<psyatw> and then I often go to meetups in the evening
<Kilos> what kinda meetups
<Kilos> you young okes are naughty
<psyatw> technology, languages, entrepreneurship
<psyatw> haha
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i believe you but millions wouldnt
<psyatw> I think Dublin has a unique landscape for that
<psyatw> it's very small but there are so many things going on here
<psyatw> I can go to most of these places on foot, usually it only takes me 15-30 minutes to get there
<Kilos> nice so you get some exercise as well
<psyatw> that's a good thing too indeed
<Kilos> lol
<psyatw> but I walk to and from work anyway
<psyatw> and often I also go home for lunch
<Kilos> good keep it up
<psyatw> yes, I will
<psyatw> did I mention the hackathon I went to on Saturday?
<Kilos> no
<psyatw> I got to speak to an Ubuntu developer working for Canonical
<psyatw> and he showed me the Ubuntu phone
<Kilos> cool
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> who is he?
<Kilos> and why isnt he here?
<psyatw> just the Twitter app crashed on both phones, I don't know if that was bad luck or what
<psyatw> Gerry Boland
<psyatw> hmm
<psyatw> he's from Ireland
<Kilos> i dont care 
<psyatw> so I guess he is in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ie
<Kilos> you also there now but you here
<psyatw> let me see if I can catch him online
<Kilos> oh ok
<psyatw> I don't see him or I don' t recognise him
<psyatw> don't*
<Kilos> lol np
<Kilos> hi lin  
<TinuvaMac> 09:54 Kilos: lol whats the amazing tools day <--- news sites are all annoying
<Kilos> lol
<lin> see www.gentoo.org for an example
<lin> lol
<Kilos> i struggle enough on normal days 
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://com.google/
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> also http://maps.google.com/ and click pacman view
<Kilos> where is pacman view
<ThatGraemeGuy> bottom left
<Kilos> there arent enough roads in this area it says hehe
<Kilos> i never liked pacman
<Kilos> too clever for me
<Squirm> Lol
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah - It's cool
<Squirm> Maybe have been playing last night :p
<Squirm> Around my house
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> hey
<Kilos> Maaz  seen cantide
<Maaz> Kilos: cantide was last seen 2 months, 28 days, 1 hour, 5 minutes and 49 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-03 16:25:21 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-03 17:15:44 SAST
<Kilos> found him https://www.facebook.com/karl.wortmann
<Kilos> now he cant get away
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  i restart
<Squirm> restart what?
<Squirm> Oh
<Squirm> ok?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> fixit
<Kilos> today was a bad da in za. no one even had coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hoi
<Kilos> i got a one year old problem that for some reason i never asked for help before
<Kilos> kubuntu problem
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magellanic> installed windows 8 today, after years.
<inetpro> magellanic: and?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> and pong as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  tell me what to do to make songs play properly here please
<inetpro> vlc
<Kilos> they all choppy on vlc amerok mplayer and some more
<magellanic> amazing, switching all home PCs. you can see why linux can't compete as a desktop
<inetpro> magellanic: lekker grapjas
<magellanic> heya inetpro. grapjas?
<inetpro> magellanic: you don't know the word grapjas?
<Kilos> thats like roger federercompeting with rafael nadal
<magellanic> inetpro: nope
<magellanic> Kilos: it is?
<Kilos> grapjas=joker
<inetpro> ai! Kilosm where does he come from?
<magellanic> hehe okay, I tried.
<Kilos> compare apples with apples
<magellanic> april 1 didn't work, windows is still crap
<Kilos> win 8 isnt too bad if you add the start button and panel
<inetpro> oh shucks!
<magellanic> :p
 * inetpro forgot the date
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my music being choppy isnt a joke
<Kilos> dunno why i let it ride so long
<inetpro> was supposed to sleep all day
<Kilos> you did
<inetpro> some of the jokes are just annoying 
<Kilos> fix my kde man im tired of playing songs on windows
 * inetpro prefers to stay below the radar on a day like today
<magellanic> what do you mean choppy?
<Kilos> bits missing
<Kilos> like stuttering
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't have such problems
<Kilos> ya inetpro  but why do i?
<magellanic> tried different players?
<magellanic> just to sese
<inetpro> murphy lives with you in the same house
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mplayer amerok vlc 
<magellanic> what sound card and driver?
<Kilos> and dragon player
<Kilos> onboard sound
<magellanic> lspci and paste it on pastebin
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/md989
<magellanic> you have 2?
<Kilos> 2 what?
<magellanic> sound cards
<Kilos> oh do i
<magellanic> lspci -vv and paste
<Kilos> thats lekker, where is the other one
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/4p8gz
<Kilos> oh maybe other sound is in the graphics card
<Kilos> hdmi thing
<magellanic> what hdmi thing
<Kilos> the 210 graphics card has a hdmi socket in it as well
<Kilos> i think its hdmi
<magellanic> seems like that then, comes up as nvidia "cardexpert" device
<Kilos> i dont understand high definition sound
<magellanic> have you tried playing with alsa mixer settings, sometimes that does it
<Kilos> i cant use that, it uses a funny cable
<Kilos> ya i tried alsa player too
<Kilos> oh settings no i havent looked in there
<magellanic> try alsamixer on the terminal
<magellanic> q to quit
<magellanic> pick the right card
<Kilos> it only shows one
<magellanic> which one
<Kilos> Card: HDA Intel PCH
<magellanic> f6 to select a card
<Kilos> Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev3
<magellanic> adjust volume, if it works, should be the right one
<Kilos> it was on default i moved it to 0 because 1 is nvidia
<magellanic> esc to quit sorry, not q
<Kilos> turned master volume down but sound still distorts
<Kilos> maybe i must remover the nvidia card and use everything from onboard and see
<magellanic> might be worth a try
<Kilos> maybe they are clashing
<magellanic> they seem to be using the same driver
<Kilos> i cant remember if unity also had sound probs here, can try that as well
<magellanic> grep intel /etc/modprobe.conf/*
<magellanic> curious
<magellanic> grep intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Kilos> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf/*: No such file or directory
<magellanic> rather
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/r3mz4
<magellanic> okay, nothing interesting
<magellanic> try this, https://askubuntu.com/questions/138266/distorted-and-choppy-audio
<magellanic> first answer there
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i remember somewhere in the past having to disable auto mute as well, but no idea when
<Kilos> will only see what happened after restart. but not now
<magellanic> see second answer on that post
<Kilos> ty magellanic  
<magellanic> second answer is about auto mute
<Kilos> ive done both so well see tomorrow
<magellanic> cool
<Kilos> if it doesnt work ill try removing graphics card
<magellanic> then you might get graphics issues :p
<Kilos> very frustrating, i must go play taras songs on windows
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> I told you, win8 hey, it's the future
<magellanic> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not for me ty
<Kilos> im just playing with it so i can help kids
<Kilos> inetpro  what sound card do you use?
<Kilos> maybe i must save for a graphics card without the hdmi sound built in
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Nvm - Off to work
<Squirm> chat later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go safe
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone using 15.04 already?
<Kilos> nope are you?
<Kilos> ill try it when officially released
<ThatGraemeGuy> not yet, but considering it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i usually install when the second beta hits
<ThatGraemeGuy> has served me well for all this time
<Kilos> i once installed with the second beta but its not the same as an official release
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea what you mean by that
<Kilos> the finishing touches make everything better
<ThatGraemeGuy> mm ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> debatable but whatever
<Kilos> i once watched them on the dev channel just before a release and they do lots of finishing
<ThatGraemeGuy> well that's kinda obvious isn't it, if there was nothing else happening after final beta, then it wouldn't be the final beta, it would be the released version
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya well i cant do finishing things like the clever peeps so ill wait rether
<Kilos> rather
<Kilos> they know what they are doing, i just break things
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<gremble> Good day y'all
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<gremble> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> im good ty gremble  and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Today
<Squirm> is
<Squirm> draggign
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://brentlindeque.wordpress.com/2015/04/02/best-aprilfools-ever-bmw-offered-a-free-car-as-a-prank-and-then-this-happened/
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: That's brilliant!
<ThatGraemeGuy> if only they did that here
<Squirm> I'd have gone
<Squirm> and if they refused
<Squirm> Held them to their word :D
<Squirm> False advertising and all
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  its the second, you dont have to hide anymore
<Kilos> wbb, needs to do some ineternal investigation
<Kilos> oh my, spooks visit here too
 * Kilos hates getting things working and not know how i did it
<Squirm> Home
<Squirm> 1 week leave
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wb Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows ya doing?
<Mopkop> Hello!
<Maaz> Mopkop: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell mopkop Please upload your branch, finished or not , so it can be reviewed and site go live" 2 days, 21 hours, 48 minutes and 6 seconds ago
<Mopkop> O sorry, I'll get to that just now...
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  hoe gaan dit seun?
<Kilos> vergeet dit eers en vertel my hoe dit met jou gaan man
<Mopkop> Hello oom. Baie om voor dankbaar te wees! En self? Jammer ek het so weggeraak. Ek sukkel met time management. Ek het nou vir 'n time management kursus ingeskryf by UNISA, en dit gaan al baie beter! 
<Kilos> haha keer hulle jou om te doen wat jy wil en wanner
<Mopkop> Ja, mens moet verantwoording doen vir elke minuut van jou dag, self as jy tande borsel!
<Mopkop> Maar dit werk :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Mopkop> O ja, Moes weer format, het weer my klank gebreek :(
<Mopkop> Nou moet ek weer bzr laai...
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> maak net seker daai kursus sit n halw uur of meer elke dag vir ubuntu
<Mopkop> Meer as dit. Die hele aand eintlik! Hulle sê mens moet ten minste 33% van jou dag gee vir werk en studies. Ek doen net studies to 5 uur, so die res van die tyd het ek vir kerk en Ubuntu :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Mopkop> O, en ek het toe Python geleer :)
<Kilos> mooi
<Mopkop> Maar dit was 2, moet nou net leer hoe 3 verskil.
<Kilos> n begin is n begin
<Kilos> en dit sal jou goed te stand kom as jy alby ken
<Mopkop> Is daar enige nice video's oor Ubuntu, wat mense sal kry om dit te gebruik. Ek soek 'n kort video wat ek onder 'Get Ubuntu' kan sit.
<Kilos> sjoe ons sal by die slimmes moet hoor
<Kilos> soos n advertensie video? 
<Mopkop> Ja!
<Kilos> of een wat wys hoe om te werk daarmee
<Mopkop> Enigiets wat mense sal aanspoor om dit te download.
<Mopkop> Wat can die? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RwvrCfe2nM
<Kilos> https://www.udemy.com/ubuntu-linux/
<Mopkop> O nee wag die youtube een is oud.
<Kilos> ek kannie youtube of videos doen nie seun. pc te stadig en data verdwyn gou
<Kilos> die ding is als verander te gou , elke ses maande is n nuwe release
<Mopkop> In Duitsland is internet verniet en steeds vinniger as hier :( Ja, dis hoekom ek aan iets generies gedink het.
<Kilos> kyk ook na die ene http://www.infiniteskills.com/training/learning-ubuntu-linux.html
<Kilos> maar los eers al die fancy goed laat ons net die site aan die gang kry
<Mopkop> Ok :)
<Kilos> jy kan mos later ekstra goed inwerk of hoe?
<Mopkop> Dis waar! Ek moes reeds, 'n paar goed uithaal :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek gaan eet nou
<Mopkop> Geniet dit!
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you
<Kilos> good ty busy eating
<georgelappies> long time since I've been here ;)
<Kilos> always good when im filling my face
<Kilos> hows you?
<georgelappies> aah eating is always good
<Kilos> ya you very naughty
<georgelappies> I am fine thanks
<georgelappies> lol
<Kilos> where you been?
<georgelappies> been taking a break between my studies
<Kilos> you okes break with the wrong stuff man
<Kilos> hows thew studies going?
<Kilos> the
<georgelappies> studies is going well thanks
<Kilos> good
<georgelappies> yeah, wife needs some attention as well :) So between studies and work, I try and spend some time with family as well
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> a happy wife is the main ingredient in every happy marriage
<Kilos> Mopkop  how do you break your audio every time
<georgelappies> very true
<Mopkop> Kilos: This time I tried installing Realtek drivers to cancel out the static on the Microphone. Not a good idea!
<Kilos> lol what do you do with a mike?
<Kilos> Mopkop  save this link
<Kilos> https://askubuntu.com/questions/138266/distorted-and-choppy-audio
<Mopkop> O thank you Kilos! But I already solved that problem. I just keep creating new ones I have to fix :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bit more practise and you can join the bugsquad
<Mopkop> Haha!
<Kilos> im serious they need helpers badly
<Kilos> knowing python will be a big advantage i think
<Mopkop> Who is the bugsquad?
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> they the ubuntu peeps that fix bugs
<Kilos> hi magellanic  ty all good now
<Mopkop> Lol, duh. :P.
<Kilos> im sure now i had to do the same thing on unity a year ago
<Mopkop> Hello magellanic!
<magellanic> heya
<magellanic> Kilos: ah, the auto mute? or the modules config?
<Kilos> i did both
<Kilos> last time too
<Kilos>  haha
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> are your tunes clear now?
<Kilos> yeah lekker ty
<magellanic> nice
<Kilos> and i put the alsaequal think too and turned down some volumes
<magellanic> yeah I saw people complaining about volumes in the forums
<Kilos> yeah crazy to drive speakers with built in amps with full volume
<magellanic> if you get the time and inclined, remove that module setting and try, curious to see if it was the driver or alsa
<Kilos> nono if it aint broke dont fix it
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<magellanic> lol okay
<Mopkop> I really should learn to follow that advice...
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> long time no see
<magespawn> a little while, been busy
<Kilos> haha everyones favourite excuse
<Kilos> even busy sleeping is busy at something
<magespawn> that is the next item n the agenda
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you ok lad?
<magespawn> just tired, too much work with the public holidays taing away two days
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> s/taing/taking
<Mopkop> Hello magespawn!
<magespawn> hi Mopkop 
<Mopkop> I just have the homepage left. Would it be OK to steal from the Ubuntu-ZA site?
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> Kilos: but it will be good to have some time off
<Kilos> always magespawn  
<Kilos> Mopkop  what superfly  doesnt like he will change'
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Mopkop> I think he is going to redo the entire site :(
<Kilos> letys hope not
<magespawn> maybe i can get around to learning restructured text
<Kilos> otherwise it means you gotta study harder
<Kilos> Mopkop  let him see it and he will give advise, thats how one learns
<Kilos> advice
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Mopkop> Kilos: Can I steal this from you? "Ubuntu African Teams gathers all active Ubuntu Local Community Teams in  Africa. The main objective of Ubuntu African Teams is to bring all the  teams together to help each other and cooperate on different issues and  activities"
<Kilos> yes of course
<Kilos> dont forget that all other linux users are welcome to join us as well
<Kilos> oh Mopkop  and of course to promote and grow ubuntu in africa
<Kilos> grow, expand , spread, im not sure what sounds best
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<Maaz> captine: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "Tell captine I've merged your changes and they're live on the site." 2 days, 23 hours, 47 minutes and 17 seconds ago
<Kilos> oh wb captine  
<captine> man.  been a tough week or two
<Kilos> see how long you been missing
<captine> yip
<Kilos> stay strong things cant get very much worse before something breaks
<captine> lol
<captine> think my laptop is about to die
<Kilos> oh no
<captine> sounds very weird... like a morse code sound
<captine> when i type
<Kilos> when last did you blow all the dust out
<Kilos> never i spose
<captine> long
<captine> u right.. never
<captine> lol
<captine> am secretly wanting to retire it... lol
<captine> still running ubuntu at work so have not used this one much.  will see how long I can get by running it
<Kilos> i run a retirement village for old pcs
<Kilos> but try removing the keyboard and use strong compressed air to blow all the dust out
<captine> will have to, but no compressed air
<Kilos> all garages have plenty
<Kilos> you just ask then for the valve from an old tube and put that in the punp nozzle
<Kilos> those things they pumps cars tires with
<Kilos> if you not sure how dirty it is inside you can install psensor and check temps
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops... where did the day go?
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> you didnt even see me mocking you today
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> must be very busy, ill organise a long weekend for you
<Mopkop> Lol
<inetpro> ty Kilos
<Mopkop> Almost done, just have to add some padding...
<Kilos> yw my friend
<Kilos> go moppie
<Kilos> ill even stay up to see what happens
<Mopkop> Yay, now I can just commit. I hope I remember how...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont ask me im full from rtfs and getting nowhere
<Mopkop> PS, I am not to be held responsible for any spelling mistakes, or any harm done to any person, computer or anyone's mental health.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  will fix it
<inetpro> Mopkop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_early,_release_often
<Mopkop> inetpro: Note taken :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> dont forget you score brownie points too
<Mopkop> https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<inetpro> of course I have nothing else to do
<Kilos> but of course
<Kilos> nothing more important anyway unless its family
<inetpro> Mopkop: cool, that is a start at least :-)
<Kilos> did you see the site inetpro  ? or just that lp page
<inetpro> Kilos: you can test it also
<inetpro> the page tells you exactly what to do
<Kilos> i have forgotten all that with this ubuntu mail thing
<Kilos> let me go read again
<Mopkop> Kilos, I have an idea. I'm sure the church won't mind...
<inetpro> you don't even have to remember much
<Kilos> the bzr stuff?
<Kilos> and nikola
<Kilos> what Mopkop  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: see "Get this branch"
<Mopkop> Kilos: I'll ftp it to the church's domain so you can have a look :)
<Mopkop> I'll delete it later.
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Mopkop: why?
<Mopkop> So he doesn't have to sukkel with Nikola again.
<inetpro> ai! Nikola makes life easy man
<Mopkop> That is the problem isn't it?
<Kilos> no i just forgot
<Kilos> all the cd this and cd that
<inetpro> just his fingers need to learn by repetition
<Kilos> si i go to ubuntu-africa here and then branch and then the login thing
<Mopkop> I don't get this nikola thing. How to I get the output to ftp?
<inetpro> ai!
<Mopkop> It has all the pages in the output folder, but I can't just double click on it....
<inetpro> Mopkop: you can use rsync
<Mopkop> on the output folder?
<inetpro> well, before you do that
<inetpro> do you have ssh access to your server?
<inetpro> there's a very simple rsync example in your conf.py file
<inetpro> all you need is to modify for your circumstances then you can just execute 'nikola deploy'... but
<inetpro> you might not want to do it that way
<Mopkop> inetpro: nope, I use shared hosting. So I don't get ssh.
<Mopkop> Just ftp
<inetpro> hmm... the point is, you just mirror the output/ folder to your webserver's destination folder
<inetpro> for example: "rsync -rav --delete output/ joe@my.site:/srv/www/site"
<Mopkop> I did that. It doesn't show the pictures and doesn't seem to link the stylesheets :(
<inetpro> hmm...
<Mopkop> Let me do it again and i'll show you...
<Mopkop> I think it has somthing to do with the link paths...
<Kilos> ive got mine  going so i can see the original site at miles@P64:~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/trunk/output$
<inetpro> Mopkop: the links are relative to the root, that is why
<Kilos> what  must i change inetpro  
<Mopkop> So I should create a sub-domain and try again?
<inetpro> Mopkop: or you must figure out how to let nikola use relative links
<Mopkop> aai...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  i dont know how to point it to other branches
<inetpro> Kilos: WAYTTD?
<Kilos> see what he did
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> oh i need to use that address from get this branch
<inetpro> Kilos: go to the folder ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/ and then 
<inetpro>      bzr branch lp:~prysdieheer/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> here by me or on lp
<Kilos> as in how much must i do here in the terminal
<inetpro> it will effectively download Mopkop's project into a folder called 'starting-pages' on your machine
<Mopkop> Kilos: I feel the same. They should make a GUI for nikola. I think bzr already has a GUI.
<inetpro> guys, this is easier than falling off a tree
<Kilos> oh ya i see then nikola build and nikola branch
<inetpro> nikola build && nikola serve
<Kilos> but i have to already be in a branch to do that
<inetpro> Kilos: go to the folder ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/starting-page and then 'nikola build && nikola serve'
<inetpro> obviously after having set the virtualenv thingy
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> all this so late at night
<inetpro> it's just a matter of getting used to it, and you can not get used to it if you don't start somewhere
<Mopkop> Maybe I should just install apache again. Then I can run it locally and you can see it by typing in my IP in your browser....
<inetpro> Mopkop: no, he knows how to see it with nikola
<inetpro> he has done it more than once
<inetpro> repeat, repeat, repeat... eventually it will become 2nd nature
<Mopkop> Ok :-[
<Mopkop> Well I did find an easier way to do it than using pyenv :)
<inetpro> putting it on another server is pointless and introduces more issues
<Mopkop> echo "alias nikola=~/virtualenv/bin/nikola" | tee --append ~/.bash_aliases
<Mopkop> Now you can just type in nikola and it will work through virtualenv :)
<inetpro> yikes!
<Mopkop> Did I break something again? =-O
<Kilos> lopl
<Kilos> lol ook
<Kilos> ek te moeg nou
<inetpro> Mopkop: no, just an interesting way of adding the alias to ~/.bash_aliases
<Mopkop> inetpro: Is there an easier way?
<inetpro> Mopkop: superfly said he has written up new instructions for us but we still need to see that
<inetpro> there are multiple ways to do it
 * inetpro thought the pyenv was quite simple
<Mopkop> I like the copy-paste way :)
<inetpro> you do it once and it gets out of your way
<inetpro> but my simple tends to be complicated for most people
 * inetpro is used to that
<Mopkop> inetpro: Indeed!
<superfly> inetpro: I wrote them up on Trello
<Kilos> im too tired to go on now guys.
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> superfly: where?
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<Mopkop> Night Kilos!
<Kilos> sorry i cant go on
<Mopkop> I'm going to bed too. Have Church tomorrow. Lekker slaap almal!
<superfly> inetpro: it looks like someone overwrote it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> where was it?
<superfly> inetpro: oh, wait, here it is: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd/45-build-ubuntu-africa-site
<inetpro> unfortunately trello has no version control for the description
 * inetpro will look at that tomorrow then we can revise the whole thing and publish on the site
<inetpro> using trello for documentation is not the best idea
<inetpro> thanks superfly
<superfly> indeed not
<inetpro> but it's a nice and easy way to get started
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-03
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro  its working now, you left off an s. as in starting-pages not page
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> is it quiet today?
<Kilos> yeah
<psyatw> are people off in ZA as well?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> long weekend
<psyatw> I'm at the office because here it's not a holiday as far as I know
<psyatw> but I will be off on Monday
<Kilos> ah
<psyatw> or maybe because we work for other countries, where it's not a holiday today
<Kilos> ya that could be
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> Kilos: I did it on purpose 
<Kilos> lol swine
<Kilos> good morning to you anyway
<inetpro> you should never execute commands blindly without looking what it is 
<Kilos> im supposed to be able to trust you
<Squirm> inetpro: what command is that?
<Kilos> go to the folder ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages and then 'nikola build && nikola serve'
<Kilos> note s added
<Kilos> inetpro  the site looks good to me except for the third thing
<Kilos> the join us button
<Kilos> i have no idea what to do about a mailing list for the whole of africa and finding clever peeps to help there
<Kilos> you been missing all the fun Squirm  with all the site building stuffs
<Kilos> and you havent even got involved in our trello
<Kilos> getting slack in your old age
<Squirm> Kilos: Sorry, It's not that exciting for me :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you just scared the pro gives you work to do
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> Web dev/design is boring ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> for what inetpro  ?
<inetpro> for missing the s
<Kilos> np man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i was kinda poegaai last night and didnt battle much today
<Squirm> inetpro: what did you do?
<inetpro> Squirm: not me, mopkop
<inetpro> Squirm: https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages
<Kilos> inetpro  http://bin.snyman.info/zpq46
<Kilos> should he add what i added there
<inetpro> Kilos: if you want to modify anything on top of his project or just add other pages, you can simply create a branch of his project
<inetpro> cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa && bzr branch starting-pages more-pages
<Symmetria> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/11088980_10153302861140528_534843900691926524_o.jpg
<Symmetria> :) I just saved that from my cat
<inetpro> Kilos: then just commit your changes and push your branch so others can see it
<Kilos> man i asked for you opinion
<Kilos> and i asked for what to do about mailing list etc 
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> ty Kilos
<Kilos> when are you getting involved pieter2627  ?
<Kilos> inetpro  i dont want to commit stuff and break everything again
<pieter2627> actually want to ask about this website you guys are talking about. What is it?
<Kilos> its a site for ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> do you know bzr and nikola
<inetpro> Kilos: just don't modify and commit anything in trunk, then you are safe
<Kilos> inetpro  do you have the flys link for the site\
<Kilos> the info one so pieter2627  can see
<pieter2627> bzr barely (know some git). Will have to research nikola
<Kilos> nikola is easy i think, the work gets done in bzr
<inetpro> http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<Kilos> but anyway pieter2627  look at https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> ty pro
<Kilos> pieter2627  go see the link pro gave and keep refreshing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer
<inetpro> not exactly like it's being updated frequently at the moment
<Kilos> he can maybe see something he would like to tackle
<pieter2627> I see the css is bootstrap. Is there a reason a customizer was used and not the raw less files worked with?
<Kilos> inetpro  answer
<Kilos> i think the css gets dropped
<inetpro> pieter2627: see: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd
<inetpro> we're using nikola as a tool to create static pages
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no what?
<Kilos> or should i saw why?
<inetpro> where do you see css getting dropped?
<Kilos> did moppie say something about that
<Kilos> didnt
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> oh maybe rss
<pieter2627> inetpro got it, will see what I can do in a bit
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> inetpro: what is fun, is getting someone to run this command in their terminal
<Squirm> :(){ :|:& };:
<Squirm> Yes, it really is a command
<Kilos> sjoe what happens
<Squirm> Kilos: try it for yourself :)
<Kilos> nono pro said dont try untrusted commands
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/t31.0-8/11109144_10153304127910528_116123116930705200_o.jpg <=== american news networks all need an atlas 
<Symmetria> (look closely and see if you spot the total fail)
<inetpro> Kilos: well done 
<inetpro> Squirm: you naughty boy! 
<inetpro> have you tried running it? 
<pieter2627> For the curious minded: http://askubuntu.com/a/159494/164891
<Squirm> inetpro: who? me?
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> The output was interesting
<Squirm> Kilos: It doesn't break anything
<Squirm> Well... Nothing a reboot wouldn't fix
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> is the por ignoring you??
<Kilos> -pro
<inetpro> a very powerful little fork bomb that keeps replicating itself 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  how come you dont greet peeps when im sleeping
<Kilos> mopppiieeeee
<inetpro> Kilos: he didn't greet when he stepped in either 
<Kilos> ai! sies
<inetpro> was Squirm's fault 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all i taught him he still knows nothing
 * inetpro was preoccupied 
<Squirm> Only thing I'd have done is made you restart
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> inetpro: did you run it?
<inetpro> Squirm: no, I've seen it before 
<Squirm> First time I've seen it is last night
<Squirm> that I can recall anyway
<Kilos> inetpro  can the site go live like that with the third link opened and under developement there
<inetpro> Kilos: you tell me 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what else is missing
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ya you right there isnt any ai! there
<Kilos> you must have read the chat with Neo31  
<Kilos> you not supposed to just lurk mentor
<Kilos> grrrr
<Neo31> back
<Kilos> hi back
<Neo31> what's up Kilos ?
<Kilos> man we have most of the site going locally and inetpro  wont tell me if it can go online like that
<Kilos> then hopefully the planet peeps can get involved
<Kilos> i go get sheep
<inetpro> Kilos: check " build ubuntu-africa site"
<Kilos> on trello?
<inetpro> ai tog, the link is relevant 
<Kilos> what link
<Kilos> kop seer man
<inetpro> ^
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> 2 hours before I need to get to the airport
<Squirm> Today is slowly tocking by
<Squirm> ticking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tick tocking
<Squirm> Meh, 2 hours before I even need to leave
<Squirm> I guess another movie is in order then
<Squirm> So I'll be off
<Squirm> Probably chat to you all next Sunday
<Kilos> go safe Squirm  
<inetpro> bye Squirm 
<Kilos> have a great time
<Squirm> Indeed
<inetpro> have a good flight and enjoy the rest 
<Squirm> margate - Here I come
<Kilos> oh all those top buttons dont work
<inetpro> Kilos: did you click the link? 
<Kilos> what link man?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd/45-build-ubuntu-africa-site
<Kilos> ya i saw that
<Kilos> lots of reading
<inetpro> after the long description there is a checklist called "Tasks"    
<Kilos> yes ive been past that 
<Kilos> content unticked
<inetpro> exactly, plus more stuffs 
<Kilos> so dont just sit there fix it so fly can see
 * inetpro thought you and Mopkop worked on that after all my suggestions of text 
<Kilos> no we both break stuff so put in your safe hands
<inetpro> no can do 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i dont see a get involved page even
<inetpro> ah, nou praat ons 
<inetpro> now you're doing what we pay you for 
<Kilos> isnt the get involved part for peeps to join the irc channel
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats covered in the learn more
<Kilos> hi magespawn  rescue me
<pieter2627> Has anyone hit the following error in `The Simple Method` for setup in the link inetpro provided: src/lxml/lxml.etree.c:8:22: fatal error: pyconfig.h: No such file or directory
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> superfly: where are you when pieter2627 needs you? 
<Kilos> and me
<Kilos> did you install all the stuffs pieter2627  
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install bzr qbzr python-virtualenv python-webassets
<inetpro> I think there's more needed 
<magespawn> hi Kilos, from what?
<Kilos> from the treble hook the pro is dangling me on
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether all these are needed but I did 
<inetpro> sudo aptitude install bzr git libxml2-dev libxslt1-dev python-dateutil python-dev python-pygments python-virtualenv zlib1g-dev qbzr 
<Kilos> bet it said you dont have aptitude installed first hey
<pieter2627> inetpro, yes and then created the virtualenv. the next command (~/virtualenv/bin/pip install --upgrade nikola) gave that output
<inetpro> looks like a missing header file 
<inetpro> that would be python-dev 
<inetpro> I think 
<pieter2627> ok will try python-dev next (just tried libxslt-dev)
<inetpro> pieter2627: thanks for the feedback 
<pieter2627> inetpro waiting for `...pip install --upgrade nikola` to finish, but am wondering whether python 2 or 3 should have been used by virtualenv
<Kilos> 3
<Kilos> 3+ i think it was
<pieter2627> mine used 2?
 * inetpro is running 2.7.6
<Kilos> ya me too
<magespawn> Kilos:  are you rescued?
<Kilos> no magespawn  he has me hooked till death do us part i think
<inetpro> magespawn: he has to do what he gets paid for :-)
<Kilos> and im bleeding
<pieter2627> success!!! think python-dev was the missing package
<inetpro> magespawn: you are welcome to try and rescue him
<Kilos> inetpro  you are the trello man not me
<inetpro> pieter2627: thanks
 * inetpro will add that
<Kilos> i dread trello messages first thing in the morning already
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> Kilos: I would refrain from marking things as done if it's not merged into trunk
<Kilos> inetpro  you know i had some probs as well when doing everything once in bzr stuff
<Kilos> then i did those git clones before anything 
<Kilos> i think thats what i did
<inetpro> think?
<Kilos> ya that thing i battle with, was months ago remember
<inetpro> thinking doesn't help to fix it
<Kilos> well i dont keep notes on everything , you are the fixit man
<Kilos> i can prove it on our mambers wiki page
<Kilos> Mr. fixit
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> by me you see greeter bot
<inetpro> pieter2627: are you subscribed on trello yet?
<pieter2627> Isn't it safer to add aliases to `.bash_aliases` rather than `.bashrc` - if the former is set in .bashrc
<inetpro> magespawn: why you so quiet now?
<pieter2627> inetpro: no, not yet
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> haha show him moppies command for the bash stuffs
<magespawn> still waking up ffrom my afternoon nap
<inetpro> pieter2627: be careful with the instructions... not all clear
<inetpro> which step are you at now?
<inetpro> not all those steps are needed, especially if you went the short route now
<inetpro> or rather 'The Simple Method'
<pieter2627> inetpro: creating the alias (but will add mine to .bash_aliases)
<pieter2627> * the alias in `The Simple Method`
<inetpro> ah
 * inetpro trying to make sure
<inetpro> we need to rewrite the whole thing and put it online somewhere else
<inetpro> whether you use .bashrc or .bash_aliases doesn't matter very much... but having said that, aliases logically belong in the alias file
<pieter2627> right, just mentioning :)
<inetpro> .bashrc sources .bash_aliases
 * inetpro move the build instructions to a separate card at https://trello.com/c/tvAtfR4k
<inetpro> moved as well
<Kilos> moppieeeeee
<Kilos> Mopkop  
<Kilos> sleepig again
<Kilos> sleeping too
<inetpro> Kilos: he's not allowed her until 17:00
<inetpro> here*
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> only one more minute
<inetpro> 04/02 18:38:42 <Mopkop> Meer as dit. Die hele aand eintlik! Hulle sê mens moet ten minste 33% van jou dag gee vir werk en studies. Ek doen net studies to 5 uur, so die res van die tyd het ek vir kerk en Ubuntu :)
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> Kilos: but maybe he meant 5 uur in the morning?
<Kilos> well membered
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no he likes sleeping
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> pieter2627: you getting there?
<Kilos> hes afk
<Kilos> you frightened him with all the work
<Kilos> we need to discuss stuffs with africa site
<Kilos> that forums thing at the end of the za site can be copied as is not so?
<Kilos> at the top right]
<Kilos> but thats a frightening place to go to
<Kilos> superfly  oh superfly  wherefore art thou superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: the forum link is specific for .za
<Kilos> you sure?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, it goes to http://za.ubuntuforums.org/
<Kilos> no za there our forum is archived
<inetpro> note the za in front
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but nothing za shows in there
<Kilos> arent all those the other forums
<inetpro> yes they are, I guess, but probably only until someone revives the localised forums for us again
<Kilos> we have irc , so much better than a forum imo
<Kilos> more personal
<inetpro> we need a guy like drubin to drive those
<inetpro> he was good at that, serves a different purpose and a different kind of user
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> ty Kilos
<Kilos> thats what greeter bots do
<pieter2627> greeter bots?
<Kilos> ya man the bot that says hello to newcomers and welcomes back the lost
<Kilos> look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<Kilos> you can join us too
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members ?
<inetpro> pieter2627: ^^
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh ya thats what i mean
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> i often dont say what i mean but mean what i say
<pieter2627> yea, Kilos' link is a bit confusing for an info page (btw the GLUG link seems to be broken). will check more into that later
<Kilos> inetpro  me cries
<Kilos> ithink th post office hassles have stolen my membership certificate
<inetpro> did they post it Kilos?
<Kilos> thats what the request form said
<Kilos> wanted postal address
<Squirm> Meh
<Squirm> I'm an hour early
<Symmetria> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/11088980_10153302861140528_534843900691926524_o.jpg <==== so awesome ;p
<Squirm> Symmetria: That's quite a chameleon
<Symmetria> lol rescued it from my cat ;p
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> Poor cat! You took away it's play thing!
<Squirm> Animal cruelty :/
<Symmetria> hahaha my cat actually growled at me at the time
 * Squirm reports you to the KSPCA
<Squirm> Symmetria: they do that. Have robbed my cat of many birds
<Squirm> They don't seem to like having their posessions taken away
<Symmetria> Squirm, I think I'll call it suse ;p
<Squirm> Haha, brilliant
<Symmetria> actually quite rare to find one of those in this area
<Symmetria> they do occasionally show up but you dont see them often
<Squirm> Quite rare to find one
<Symmetria> (thats actually a really young one, a full adult grows *WAY* bigger)
<Squirm> He seems quite the horny fellow
<Symmetria> heh the jackson species (which that is) can get to like 30 centimeters long 
<Squirm> Haven't seen on like that
<Symmetria> yeah you wont, they are only found in kenya and tanzania
<Squirm> s/on/one
<Symmetria> very occasionally in nairobi, but common in the mountains (mount kenya)
<Squirm> Interesting
<Symmetria> heh, a 30 cm version of that thing can be pretty intimidating
<magespawn> might have slowed the cat down abit, if it was that big
<pieter2627> inetpro: Just a confirmation about the missing file for future reference http://getnikola.com/handbook.html#python-h-not-found
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> cheers people. Flight time
<Kilos> fly safe Squirm  
<Kilos> catch up on some sleep
<Mopkop> Hello everone. Sorry, I was sleeping. What are you talking about?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/w5qp9\
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/w5qp9
<Kilos> comments?
<Mopkop> Kilos: Should that be changed on the website?
<Kilos> what do you think of the addon
<Kilos> you doing it so im suggesting only
<inetpro> pieter2627: ty
<Kilos> this looks easier to see
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20AwMi1Mc
<Mopkop> Sentences should not start with 'And', but we can make it part of the previous sentance :)
<Kilos> thats why you are doing it
<Kilos> maybe different wording
<Kilos> i type as i think
<Mopkop> Kilos: No it's good wording, I'll just change the structure.
<Kilos> Mopkop  do you know the whole aim of the project
<Kilos> have you looked at #ubuntu-africa
<Mopkop> Kilos: To my shame, no. I only imagined it is meant to group African Loco's together.
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar at #ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> Kilos, Mopkop: I thought our text on etherpad answers all that
<inetpro> https://etherpad.net/p/Ubuntu_Africa
<Mopkop> I forgot about that :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Mopkop  its a project to revive and unite all africa locos in one place because they were all dying
<Mopkop> Oh, wait, that was on Trello too...
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> uhuh
<Mopkop> Hmmm, I really should have learned that before starting with the project.
<inetpro> :-)
<Mopkop> Should I do everything over now?
<Kilos> nono the site looks good imo
<inetpro> just append and amend
<Mopkop> Ok, maybe I should add an "About"  page?
<Mopkop> No wait, I should put that info on the front page. I was just lazy last night....
<inetpro> Mopkop: Get Ubuntu should simply link to http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Mopkop> Aai...
<Mopkop> And I did all that work to find out what each flavour does.
<Mopkop> But you're right, let's keep it simple.
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Mopkop> Hello captine!
<captine> evening Kilos, Mopkop 
<captine> all
<Kilos> Mopkop  rope him in with you
<Kilos> inetpro  would you know what kind of maintenance the site could need after it goes online
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, what you mean with that?
<Kilos> i mean there is nothing that breaks or can be hacked and messed up is there?
<inetpro> why you worry about that?
<Kilos> not like the flys openlp that needs work all the trime
<Kilos> man im asking
<inetpro> that's why he chose nikola
<inetpro> makes life easier
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so i can get old without you nagging
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no more after this one
<inetpro> it's your site
<Kilos> ya man but if it dont break it will just be there working
<inetpro> define working
<Kilos> letting peeps see what is there
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> until you decide it's not good enough
<Kilos> ai! we in that mood again
<Kilos> non it will always be good
<Kilos> you must see that it has everything it needs now
<Kilos> yes you obviously
<captine> I cannot believe Gangnam Style is still in the top pop music on youtube...
<inetpro> the word working is as broad as the sky, can mean anything
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> *wide as the skies
<Kilos> well mr fixit what word would you use for a site that has no errors and does what it is designed for
 * inetpro has not found such a place
<Kilos> online and fully operational
<inetpro> you can't keep everyone happy all the time
<Kilos> i dont worry about everybody
<Kilos> only us
<inetpro> at least we try to keep some of them happy some of the time :-)
<Kilos> oh and some poor korean battling to get a loco going
<captine> for me, the best part of the site is the bazaar tutorial.  definitely would never have gotton to learn bazaar without it... although, still lots to learn -- and i need to refer to it every time as I dont use it often enough to make it into my memory... :)
<Kilos> got him and cantide linked at last
<Kilos> captine  you want to jump in and help Mopkop  ?
<captine> help with?  sorry, missed something
<captine> whats needed.  will help if i can
<Kilos> with my /our africa site
<Kilos> inetpro  links please
<Kilos> captine  /j #ubuntu-africa and read links in topic bar to get the idea
<Kilos> captine  https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages
<captine> darn.  my launchpad key is on a different computer... mmmm
<Kilos> new one needed
<inetpro> captine: https://launchpad.net/~bradputzier/+editsshkeys
<Kilos> inetpro  why didnt you tell me that. you made me do it a second time
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Kilos: we've been through that
<Kilos> oh we have
<Kilos> hmm... i think you said i needed the practise
<Kilos> obviously i suppose
<captine> inetpro, so the key is linked to the computer?
<inetpro> captine: yes
<Kilos> i think so thats why at times you must type more
<inetpro> captine: more info at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Mopkop> Sorry guys got to go, See you tomorrow DV :)
<Mopkop> quit Have company
<Kilos> ok Mopkop  dankie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> he should have proposed or something first inetpro  ?
<Kilos> patience
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean if he changed anything :-)
<Kilos> has he proposed what he has done so far?
<inetpro> Tree is up to date at revision 3
<inetpro> thus, no changes
<Kilos> so can we all continue from there or what
<Kilos> now we roped captine  and pieter2627  in too
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you can make a branch based on his work
<captine> brb.  dinner time
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> captine: enjoy your meal
<inetpro> wb Neo31
<inetpro> Kilos: you asleep?
<Kilos> no im watching you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you doing a good job
<Kilos> Neo31  meet my mentor
<Kilos> ai! these tunisians take their time
<Neo31> thx inetpro 
<Neo31> haha Kilos 
<Neo31> yep I know inetpro :p
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Kilos> 8ta rocks
<inetpro> superfly: how do I get rid of the jumbotron on sub-pages when creating any new page?
<superfly> inetpro: it's a bug I need to fix
<inetpro> ah
<pieter2627> So future work should be based on the `starting-pages` branch?
<inetpro> pieter2627: there's not much there, so you're welcome to start afresh
<inetpro> oh and I don't mean to say Mopkop hasn't done much
<inetpro> just be open minded and let's look at what you come up with
<pieter2627> It has better page links for me to try something
<inetpro> pieter2627: you can also look at the ubuntu-za project at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website
<Kilos> evening superfly  we got a whole squad working now
<superfly> Kilos: so I can retire now?
<Kilos> nono sir you gotta check them out still
<pieter2627> Will do. does it also use nikola?
<inetpro> hmm... the word 'working' again?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> pieter2627: yes
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz  define working
<Maaz> Kilos: Work \Work\ (w[^u]rk), v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Worked} (w[^u]rkt), or {Wrought} (r[add]t); p. pr. & vb. n. {Working}.] [AS. wyrcean (imp. worthe, wrohte, p. p. geworht, gewroht); akin to OFries. werka, wirka, OS. wirkian, D. werken, G. wirken, Icel. verka, yrkja, orka, Goth. wa['u]rkjan. [root]145. See {Work}, n.] [1913 Webster] 1. To exert one's self for a
<Maaz> purpose; to put forth effort for the attainment of an object; to labor; to be engaged in the…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly  you in the same boat as i am
<Kilos> hooked here for life
<Kilos> sjoe magespawn  wb again
<Kilos> get 8ta man
<inetpro> pieter2627: have you figured it out yet?
 * inetpro gives up trying to understand the theming
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> Yea seems so, do you guys care about pretty urls?
<Kilos> whats that?
<Kilos> inetpro  ^
<pieter2627> Kilos: the links don't end with their extensions - generally used in dynamic sites to hide the page indentifier and make the url SEO friendly. Saw how to enable it while going thru the docs
<Kilos> superfly  ^
<pieter2627> So http://ubuntu-africa.info/join-us.html will be http://ubuntu-africa.info/join-us/
<inetpro> pieter2627: we don't plan to have many pages
<Kilos> the fly is the judge
<superfly> please, for the love of doughnuts, drop the trailing slash!
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> superfly: why?
<pieter2627> inetpro: looking in ~/virtualenv/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/nikola/data/themes/base/ might help with the theming/templating
<pieter2627> superfly: wish i could, but nikola needs it to identify the active page
<superfly> pieter2627: I've worked with sites for 15 years, you don't need the trailing slash, and there are plenty of ways to skin a cat
 * inetpro is perfectly fine with page.html on a small site like this
<inetpro> or even this-web-page.html
<pieter2627> superfly: yea, with a normal rewrite rule its easy, but i don't know nikola quite enough to see why it adds it
<inetpro> pieter2627: what is your LP account?
<Kilos> oi you chased him
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<inetpro> everyone sleeping already?
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<inetpro> even superfly?
<Kilos> oh the fly still going
<Kilos> he is gonna sleep in the grave
<Kilos> nou time now
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> night goosie
<superfly> inetpro: nope, busy with other stuff
<inetpro> superfly: np :-)
<inetpro> wb Private_User
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-04
<captine> so.. i wish it was possible for Canonical to not use Microsoft product for the backoffice.  looks like they use Navision for their finance application -- based on the job adds for AP managers....  Yip.. my daughter got me up and now I cannot sleep, so what can I say....
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria> morning
<pieter2627> Hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> jy lekker vroeg
<pieter2627> nee, dis al laat :P
<Kilos> haha die ander slaap nog dink ek
<Kilos> o nee miskien op pad winkels toe al
<pieter2627> ja, kan wees
<Kilos> skuus dat ek min smiles gebruik, dit meen ekstra soek wat om te tik
<Kilos> smileys-emoticon goed
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> daai ene die maklikste
<pieter2627> haha, reg. ek gebruik net as dit lyk of my boodskap dalk nors kan wees, of n grap misgelees gaan word
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pieter2627  you said something about fixing the glug link or site or something are you up here in the vaal with us?
<Kilos> glug.za seems to have died , only froztyza and some of our guys still show there
<pieter2627> No, I only went through the links to find a loco/UG in Pretoria
<Kilos> oh then welcome by us. pro and i and gremble and a few others are also in pta
<Kilos> and mopkop
<pieter2627> oh, thanks
<captine> morning
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> sorry , was reading up on 5g
<Kilos> and easter load shedding on the cards
<pieter2627> The jumbotron should only be visible on the home page, right? (inetpro mentioned something about it yesterday)
<Kilos> lol i dont even know what that is
<Kilos> youll have to wait for him or fly to come on
<Kilos> oh maybe captine  knows too
<pieter2627> The jumbotron is the african images at the top of pages - africanSite
<Kilos> look at the za site and see whats there
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> we can follow that
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> and use whatever from there that will be helpful
<Kilos> oh superfly  i forgot, i should have used your and pros words to me. there is no retirement date in your contract
<Kilos> or no retirement clause
<Kilos> oh that has no jumbotron thing?
<pieter2627> It has... sort of (just not the same)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> we also have to find a map of africa to add a link to i think. weve had peeps from other countries ask where are we
<Kilos> and when we reply in south africa they ask what country is that in
<Kilos> looks like geography isnt a common subject all over
<pieter2627> yea, common error of non-za peeps not to discern south from southern 
<Kilos> i dont know the legalities about using links to other sites
 * pieter2627 hides in shame as he is sometimes included in that
<Kilos> hahaha
<pieter2627> using links to other sites??
<Kilos> let me find the one i had in mind
<Kilos> had a nice mape of africa with country names even though one was mispelled
<Kilos> i was thinking that map of africa button could point there
<Kilos> something like http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/af.htm
<Kilos> or http://www.mapsofworld.com/africa/
<pieter2627> How about http://jqvmap.com/
<pieter2627> or something similar
<Kilos> i dont know , ill ask fly. i thought one that showed all the country names would be good but lets hear what he says
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hello inetpro  
<pieter2627> Ok, we should just maybe look for a svg one to be able to edit as we want
<Kilos> inetpro  read and catch up
<captine> sorry, been distracted
<Kilos> np
<captine> Kilos, my knowledge is not great.  what might I know??? :)
<inetpro> pieter2627: I think those images in the jumbotron should only be relevant on the home page, and the fly acknowledged it as a bug that he wants to sort out
<Kilos> about the jumbotron thing
<inetpro> the jumbotron on the ubuntu-za homepage is different
<pieter2627> Ok, am busy with the jumbotron so will too it same (to hide) as the ubuntu-za site
<inetpro> ahh, so you have figured where the difference comes in?
<pieter2627> yea, jumbotron should be moved from base.tmpl to the index.rst (will now test)
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, nice to know another handyman around?
<Kilos> yeah very lekker
<Kilos> handymen
<Kilos> if im slow blame tara
<inetpro> captine: you have some learning to do :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: has she got herself a new PC?
<Kilos> ya a nice one
<Kilos> amd quad with 16g ram
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> and OS?
<Kilos> 7
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> old pc has ubuntu on
<pieter2627> oops, moving doesn't work so will use my initial approach to check if is home page
<Kilos> but rugger time she use her cellphone to comment
<inetpro> with 16GB RAM, tell her to install Virtualbox from www.virtualbox.org
<inetpro> then she can at least install ubuntu on the sidelines
<inetpro> her new machine should handle it with a smile
<inetpro> pieter2627: no problemo, take your time
<inetpro> am sure you'll figure it out eventually
<pieter2627> already have, then just wanted to do it same as za site
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> pieter2627: push it to a branch asap so we can see what you did
<pieter2627> in 5min
<Kilos> i also wanna seeee
<pieter2627> inetpro: https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits
<pieter2627> Hope it's ok as it's my first cont to any proj (might have to work on commit messages)
 * inetpro downloading
<inetpro> pieter2627: it works
 * inetpro created a blank new page join-us and it doesn't have the jumbotron
<Symmetria> aalston@home-server:~/bgp.process$ time ./process
<Symmetria> Processed 541689 total prefixs
<Symmetria> Total addresses found: 3752755175
<Symmetria> 3752755175 Total Networks [2830910208 transit]  [921725362 peered]      [119606 local]
<Symmetria> my code works ;p
<Symmetria> real    0m0.287s
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<inetpro> pieter2627: intereresting if statement
<inetpro> if rel_link(permalink, '/index.html') == "#":
<pieter2627> inetpro: got it from base_helper.tmpl
<pieter2627> it what is uses to add the active class to navbar
<inetpro> nice job!
<Kilos> inetpro  simplify the how to for me so i know how far i must got with bzr before i look at links
<inetpro> uh, sorry?
<Kilos> i done the whoami and login from Projects/ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> Kilos: you do that once only man
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa && bzr branch lp:~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> then to the virtualenv activate thingy and run nikola build
<inetpro> oh, obviously after cd jumbrotron-edits
<Kilos> do we use that long command of moppies?
<inetpro> pieter2627: so are the changes in theme.css and theme.js really necessary?
<pieter2627> inetpro: they are for the image-credit at the bottom of the jumbotron
<inetpro> ah
<pieter2627> Some change its layout
<pieter2627> other remove dup styles by using existing classes
<Kilos> sjoe slim kind
<pieter2627> oh, the reason for the body padding has been commented
<pieter2627> Just made a last commit for some other spacing relating to the jumbotron
<inetpro> cool, can you do three more things for me before submitting the branch for review
<pieter2627> sure ??
<inetpro> create two pages with 'nikola new_page'
<inetpro> 1. Chat With Us
<inetpro> 2. Join Us
<inetpro> then edit conf.py and change the link "Get Ubuntu" to go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<inetpro> down't worry about the content for now
<inetpro> don't*
<Symmetria> aalston@home-server:~/bgp.process$ ./process
<Symmetria> Processed 541689 total prefixs
<Symmetria> Total addresses found: 3752755175 [87.38% of possible space]
<Symmetria> 3752755175 Total Networks [2830910208 transit]  [921725362 peered]      [119606 local]   [32.56% peered+local]
<Symmetria> YAY! Finally!
<Symmetria> that code was a pain in the ass to write ;p 
<inetpro> well doen Symmetria
<Symmetria> I hate having to work with unsigned longs and other shit ;p
<inetpro> done as well
<Symmetria> and optimizing code like that to run at a reasonable speed is a pain in the ass as well
<inetpro> pieter2627: don't worry about the content for now, unless you want to spend time and do that as well
<Kilos> pieter2627  why didnt you join us long ago
<pieter2627> inetpro: commit msg?
<inetpro> in fact the 'Chat With Us' should be the simplest of all
<inetpro> just add the following:
<inetpro> .. raw:: html
<inetpro> blank line
<inetpro> <iframe src="//webchat.freenode.net?randomnick=1&channels=%23ubuntu-africa&uio=MTE9MA4c" width="100%" height="400"></iframe>
<inetpro> pieter2627: keep a simple commit message, eg: Added pages chat-with-us and join-us and fixed link
<inetpro> I'm sure Kilos will be happiest of all when he can see the web based irc page
<pieter2627> inetpro: done
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/p0ECS2pL <=== man that code is hacky as crap :P but it works
<pieter2627> Kilos: was busy with school :P
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> pieter2627: now please 'Propose for merging'
<Kilos> pieter2627  how old are you if i may ask and what school taught you so much
<inetpro> Kilos: that's personal :-)
<Kilos> thats why i said if i may ask
<Kilos> i know how old you are
<pieter2627> Kilos: 21, had time on my hands few years ago so taught myself - was home-schooled thu
<Kilos> old man
<Kilos> wsell done pieter2627  you did a good job teaching yourself
<inetpro> pieter2627: nice job! I got the mail
 * inetpro will add a task on trello for superfly to review
<pieter2627> Kilos: still have a long way to go
<inetpro> let's hope that he will accept the changes
<Kilos> ya getting past the fly is the biggest mission
<Kilos> inetpro  look at a map for the african map button
<Kilos> never stop someone when they on a roll
<Kilos> offer him coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> ok, now we wait for mopkop to propose a merge first
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i wanna go flaunt our site by the big boys
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> Kilos: patience!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> pieter2627  baie dankie
<pieter2627> Kilos: Plesier
<Kilos> is jy nie op trello nie pieter2627  
<pieter2627> n svg van afrika http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Blank_Map-Africa.svg
<pieter2627> Vroeer vandag op - user = pieter2627
<Kilos> superfly  se daai wewrk van jou moet merge van trunk af
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> anders gaan dit issues veroorsaak
<Kilos> moet branch van trunk af skuus
<pieter2627> ok, kyk gou hoe om dit te doen
<Kilos> waar moet ek kyk?
<Kilos> ek dom jong
<pieter2627> nee ek kyk gou *
<Kilos> o lol
<Kilos> ek breek goed
<pieter2627> sorry, los gewoontlik ek (en I) uit as tik :P
<Kilos> geen probleem
<Kilos> ek sal gewoont word nog
<Kilos> daai kaart is mooi maar kort net name van lande
<pieter2627> weet, hy is n svg so kan enige iets met hom doen (name by sit, klere verander, ...)
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: and so we learn every day
<Symmetria> gah, people freaking out bout coming to Kenya (all of it) without doing any homework and by getting their news from american media
<Symmetria> to say all of Kenya is unsafe is the equiv. of saying all of South Africa is unsafe because people get shot in hillbrow 
<inetpro> hah Symmetria, isn't that normal?
<inetpro> I just read a tweet this morning, American Police Killed More People in March (111) Than the Entire UK Police Have Killed Since 1900
<inetpro> but having said that, I must add that I haven't checked the validity of it
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> inetpro  just as well the fly keeps an eye on us all the time
<inetpro> too be honest, I don't think on a web project it makes so much of a difference but let's do it the right way
<inetpro> to be honest as well
<Kilos> ya only one way, the right way
<Kilos> if you cant do it right rather leave it
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  fill me in please
<inetpro> Kilos: with?
<Kilos> pietmans branch was made using moppies branch to go from right?
<inetpro> correct
<inetpro> pieter2627: so do we wait until mopkop comes back or are you starting afresh and basing off trunk?
<Kilos> so then merging pietmans will include moppies work as well
<Kilos> and also if im right
<Kilos> everything is in code right?
<pieter2627> innetpro: the extra created pages and menu changes is based of mopkop's work - so think I'll have to wait
<Kilos> so pietie can branch off trunk and copy paste all he has done to his new branch
<Kilos> am i wrong?
<Kilos> pieter2627  isnt your branch now inclusive of moppies?
<inetpro> I think it makes sense to wait Kilos, it's only fair to acknowledge the work done by mopkop
<Kilos> ya man but is my reasoning correct?
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<pieter2627> Kilos: think so, but will then just have to hold the menu changes
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<inetpro> Kilos: theoretically anyone could just start a new branch based on trunk and commit all changes made by mopkop and pieter2627
<georgelappies> good thanks Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  do you know how to edit that map?
<Kilos> only 55 countries that need names
<inetpro> Kilos: pieter2627 made a good suggestion, but I think we should stick with the one used at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Africa_%28orthographic_projection%29.svg
<Kilos> that ones good too, the less work the better and wiki is free
<Kilos> na that secong link sucks
<Kilos> second
<pieter2627> that one is a beauty
<Kilos> just use this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa#/media/File:AfricaCIA-HiRes.jpg
<Kilos> saves the zoom thing doesnt it
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh the african map thing isnt a button
<Kilos> energise it
<Kilos> wiki nice and fast today
<inetpro> Kilos: one step at a time, let's just get the current stuff past the fly
<Kilos> uh
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i wonder if hed prefer to view a complete package or keep viewing bits and pieces
<Kilos> you ask him
<inetpro> ok, ok, go play with it on your own playground so long
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: he wrote, "I won't merge stuff that's not based off trunk, because that could introduce issues. Changes need to be isolated as much as possible in order to lessen the risk of each deployment."
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ok nuff said
<Kilos> ill go sulk in the corner
<Kilos> i think we hit a luck with the new youngsters we have now
<inetpro> Kilos: we need more of them
<Kilos> well find more man as soon as the site flies
<Kilos> it will be like a big poster alongside the road
<Kilos> i just worry about the other ubuntu-africa sites out there
<Kilos> shouldnt we make ours ubuntu-linux-africa
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> we are not a LUG
<Kilos> i wonder  about that at times
<inetpro> it gets very complicated if you put all distros under one umbrella
<inetpro> distro wars galore
<inetpro> you just end up having unnecessary disagreemants all the time
<Kilos> im thinking of the single linux or ubuntu users in a country
<Kilos> without a home
<Kilos> i have the whole nairobilug on #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> they have absorbed the ubuntu users
<inetpro> I might not agree with everything canonical does but ubuntu is a good choice for any new linux user out there
<inetpro> let's just focus on making it easier for everyone
<inetpro> canonical can pay us later :-)
<Kilos> lol i want my certificate
<Kilos> then i can rest easier
<inetpro> there's enough space for everyone in the sun
<Kilos> and tell them we want phones
<inetpro> under the sun
<Kilos> hey you still have to work on you membership app wiki
<Kilos> dont push that aside
<inetpro> ya, ya
 * inetpro has many priorities in this life
<Kilos> ya i know 
<Kilos> fly also but he did it
<Kilos> play less minetest
<Kilos> just now sharks starts
<Kilos> sharks-crusaders
<inetpro> oh thanks for the reminder
<inetpro> pieter2627: btw, you might want to join the ubuntu-za team on LP at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> and our wiki
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<inetpro> Kilos: we're on 80 active members at the moment
<Kilos> it was 81 last week, who died
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 40/3 
<Kilos> hard to believe
<Kilos> and 30 mins left
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> eish 52/10
<pieter2627> what is 52/10
<Kilos> the sharks lost
<Kilos> so sad
<pieter2627> against?
<Kilos> crusaders
<Kilos> humiliation
<pieter2627> oh, then that's a bad score
<Kilos> better to play with ubuntu
<pieter2627> 'with ubuntu' - so who are we playing against :P
<Kilos> lol i play against me to see if i can break kde
<Kilos> but 14.04 kde has been very bullet proof for me
<pieter2627> rofl
<Kilos> all the unity's i broke often
<pieter2627> what is its mem consumption like
<pieter2627> * ?
<Kilos> how do i check that
<Kilos> i got 4g ram and everything runs fine
<pieter2627> on a fresh boot, how much mem is used?
<Kilos> i dunno how to check that
<pieter2627> that how I check it at least
<pieter2627> terminal `free -m`
<pieter2627> 2nd row, 3rd col
<Kilos> Mem:          3919       3755        163         64        205       1026
<Kilos> -/+ buffers/cache:       2523       1395
<Kilos> sjoe using lots
<Kilos> but it never hangs or goes slow
<pieter2627> yea, 2.5Gb - probably browser or something
<pieter2627> My firefox uses 1Gb+ at times
<Kilos> i have 2 browsers running
<Kilos> opera and chrome
<Kilos> 17 tabs on opera and 3 on chrome
<Kilos> can that use all the ram?
<pieter2627> don't know - depends
<Kilos> oh well it runs fine, maybe ill save for more  ram
<Kilos> ram is expensive though
<Kilos> 100 bucks a gig
<pieter2627> yea, it is. am currently saving for some too
<Kilos> ddr3?
<pieter2627> yes
<pieter2627> lappy
<Kilos> i think i can get for R450 for 4g
<Kilos> oh you lappy
<Kilos> lappys are hard to use  machines
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  did you branch off the trunk?
<pieter2627> it's still at 2?
<Kilos> hey?
<pieter2627> the trunk doesn't have mopkop's code yet
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> let me see if i can arouse hhim
<Kilos> ek het hom ge epos nou. sal sien wat doen dit
<pieter2627> Kilos: to find top mem users try `top -o %MEM`
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> let me do that
<Kilos> weird i cant highlight there 
<Kilos> nothing uses much
<pieter2627> -o %MEM sorts it by mem usage
<Kilos> here is the little that still showed after q
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2i8BuoX56
<Kilos> but pc works fine so no worries
<pieter2627> got it. i might try kde some time - have little ram and it doesn't seem too bad
<Kilos> how much ram have you got?
<pieter2627> 2Gb
<Kilos> should work 
<pieter2627> and have to run vm at times
<Kilos> better with 4g or more
<Kilos> quad or dual cpu?
<pieter2627> dual
<Kilos> will be a bit slow
<Kilos> im running it on a dual with 2g on old pc and thats kinda slow
<pieter2627> my main prop, when it is slow, is mem
<Kilos> faster here with also dual 3g and 4g ram
<inetpro> pieter2627: Two handy alternatives to the top command: htop and atop http://blog.moertel.com/posts/2010-06-10-two-handy-alternatives-to-the-top-command-htop-and-atop.html
<Kilos> inetpro  gooi n ketting om die outjie
<pieter2627> inetpro: actually i mainly use atop - didn't know if Kilos had it installed. will check htop
<Kilos> hy mag nie verlore raak nie
<inetpro> pieter2627: also read: Help! Linux ate my RAM! http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> inetpro: that is exactly why ram is my main issue. when backup runs everything gets swapped for disk caching
<pieter2627> but that article states that it should happen - will have to look into it
<inetpro> pieter2627: what kind of backup?
<pieter2627> server has backuppc - uses rsync
<Kilos> inetpro  mine also slows when running large rsyncs
<inetpro> yep, rsync is known to use a lot of RAM
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> pieter2627: incremental recursion mode can help with that
<inetpro> wb superfly
<pieter2627> currently set to `1, 2, 3, 4` - don't know if it is the most effective
<inetpro> pieter2627: you might want to read up about how to use rsync without running out of memory
<inetpro> lots of articles out there
<pieter2627> didn't know that - will check it
<inetpro> and if it's a real problem, rather use something else
<inetpro> more than one way to do it
<Kilos> so inetpro  doubling ram will overcome that prob?
<Kilos> but it never takes very long anyway
<pieter2627> yea, backuppc just seemed like the best a year ago when this was setup
<Kilos> and irc still works kiff
<Kilos> pieter2627  are you using unity?
<superfly> thanks inetpro, time to go. supper needs to be made
<pieter2627> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> there is   abuilt in backup tool called deja-dup that makes good backups
<Kilos> shows when you type backup in dash
<inetpro> pieter2627: don't underestimate tar 
<pieter2627> Kilos: have a few pcs in home that i need to backup (some win) that the server should auto backup - which is why backuppc is used
<Kilos> aha
<pieter2627> inetpro: might test using tar once
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  if you taught yourself i spose its a bit much to ask if you got friends on linux too
<Kilos> like varsity peeps
<inetpro> hmm... with windows in there, that changes the whole picture
<pieter2627> Kilos: not that are my age
<Kilos> any age clever peeps are still clever peeps
<Kilos> we need some more new blood here
<pieter2627> have two old linux peeps: one introduced me to linux (ubuntu) in 2009/2010, but out of contact now
<pieter2627> i am actually surprised not to see the other here
<Kilos> what do you call old peeps
<pieter2627> 50/60+ 
<Kilos> ya thats close
 * pieter2627 hopes that he did insult anyone
<Kilos> im older and we have one ballie that comes to meetings and when he needs help
<Kilos> 72
<inetpro> yay!
<Kilos> what?
 * inetpro is still considered young :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jaja ou man
 * pieter2627 thinks `old` is a relative term
<inetpro> but only three more years then I'm old 
<inetpro> pieter2627: correct
<Kilos> nono old is when you spend a day with the kids and come back a wreck
<pieter2627> Kilos: wreck as in a ship or antique
<inetpro> come Kilos, where's that young dominee friend of yoiurs?
<Kilos> poegaai
<inetpro> yours*
<Kilos> i dunno inetpro  i mailed him already
<inetpro> didn't you get his phone number?
<Kilos> his fathers work number only
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thnx
<captine> i havent been good at reading things today
<Kilos> oh my are you ok?
<inetpro> wb captine
<captine> yip
<captine> inlaws all gone.
<Kilos> lol
<captine> so just 2 of us with 2 kids...
<captine> eish...
<captine> tough
<Kilos> were they visiting?
<Symmetria> hrm, how do you deal with 128 bit unsigned ints in C?
<captine> yip
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good evening
<captine> mom in law was here for 7 weeks for when our daughter arrived... 
<Kilos> aha
<captine> very helpful
<magespawn> not many people would say that about their mother-in-law
<Kilos> lol
<captine> :)
<magespawn> ah well i suppose it takes all sorts
<magespawn> ol
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> captine  you very lucky
<Kilos> Maaz  seen mopkop
<Maaz> Kilos: mopkop was last seen 1 day and 46 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-03 20:03:32 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-04-03 20:03:40 SAST
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: patience!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> tough, I know
<inetpro> Kilos: just do it all yourself
<Kilos> nono he must get the credit for what he has done,  he will also apply for membership some time
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i made it because of others so dont need to steal credits
<inetpro> good boy!
<inetpro> the worst would be loosing his contribution going forward
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> demotivating
<Kilos> thats what im worried about, he seems to have cooled off some since first coming here
<inetpro> demotivating if somebody else just takes over after having made an effort to get involved
<inetpro> I mean it would be demotivating for him
<Kilos> oh i see what you mean, nono i think it will be ok for them both to share credits
<Kilos> i think its an important thing this site because of the work it will accomplish so credits can cover all of you
 * inetpro just wants the site to be ready asap
<Kilos> the only other sites and channels that will encompass such and area are the main ubuntu ones
<Kilos> s/and/an
<Kilos> i just not sure about things like a mailing list
<inetpro> mailing list can be set up easily
<Kilos> many peeps dont like the main list or channel
<Kilos> ya but who will be the support there inetpro  
<Kilos> thats the thing
<inetpro> what support do you really need for that?
<Kilos> like our list peeps that can help 
<Kilos> and peeps that will point them to the irc channel when they are struggling like i did
<Kilos> the main lists and channels helped me niks
<Kilos> fly saw me battling and brought me here
<inetpro> you will be a member
<Kilos> him or you, i forget sometimes
<Kilos> ya but im not real help
<inetpro> all other members support each other
<inetpro> it gets a life of it's own
<Kilos> hopefully ya but atm the africa peeps seem to be battling just to keep up with daily work
<inetpro> people come and go
<inetpro> that is normal
<Kilos> thats the part i dont like much, losing peeps
<inetpro> important is to have people like you who stick around 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> that's why you got membership, remember!?
<Kilos> ya i spose
<inetpro> now you just keep helping others to get where you are
<inetpro> it's a big mountain to climb for any newbie
<Kilos> you forget hey
<Kilos> you and fly and some others carried me to here
<Kilos> now we lost the hot spark again so something not right
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> are you still studying?
<pieter2627> no, will next year
<Kilos> there is something you can do meantime
<pieter2627> currently trying to learn QT
<Kilos> recognised world wide
<Kilos> Maaz  lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> that  might be an old link
<Kilos> last i heard they dropped something
<pieter2627> wow, long manual
<Kilos> you should find it easy with the knowledge you already have
<Kilos> Maaz  google lpi1 manual
<Maaz> Kilos: "LPIC-1 Linux Server Professional - Linux Professional Institute Linux ..." https://www.lpi.org/certification/get-certified-lpi/lpic-1-linux-server-professional/ :: "Study Resources - Linux Professional Institute Linux Professional ..." https://www.lpi.org/study-resources/ :: "GNU/Linux Administration Manuals - Savannah" http://www.nongnu.org/lpi-manuals/ ::
<Maaz> "ict@innovation: Training Guide on Linux System Administration, LPI ..." https://www.lin…
<Kilos> Maaz  google lpi2 manual
<Maaz> Kilos: "The LPIC-2 Exam Prep" http://lpic2.unix.nl/ :: "GNU/Linux Administration Manuals - Savannah" http://www.nongnu.org/lpi-manuals/ :: "Study Resources - Linux Professional Institute Linux Professional ..." https://www.lpi.org/study-resources/ :: "LPIC-2 201 Exam Objectives - Linux Professional Institute Linux ..." https://www.lpi.org/study-resources/lpic-2-201
<Maaz> -exam-objectives/ :: "IBM developerWorks : Linux Professional Institute (LPI) exam prep .…
<Kilos> the first 100 pages in that manual are raw basics and the hardware side
<Kilos> you can also arrange to write the exams at local colleges etc
<magespawn> i think you can write the lpi exam through comptia
<magespawn> linux plus is lpic 1
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<Kilos> hows your studies going magespawn  ?
<magespawn> i am making progres
<Kilos> good and your plans to move?
<magespawn> probably going to write the fist exam at the end of may
<magespawn> still job hunting first
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-05
<magespawn>  /window close
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> trello still waiting for your picture
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows the family lad
<Kilos> hard to work away from home hey
<magespawn> they all good, some time at home is always good
<Kilos> is there a manual to download for the linux thing you studying?
<magespawn> i think so
<magespawn> let me look
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> let me maar try again
<Kilos> maybe if we can get our newcomers interested we can get #linux-studies going again
<magespawn> linux + has two exams but they are the same as LPI 101
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CDUQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.olc.edu%2F~jdudek%2Fdigital-soil%2F2014c-it-303%2Fdocs%2Ftext.pdf&ei=puMgVfKEJcKdsAHxroOYDA&usg=AFQjCNHnRCDxHWy7Uvnwvl4fmwHE_Bp7fQ&bvm=bv.89947451,d.bGg
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> whoops
<magespawn> found that
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> did not realiseitwas so long
<Kilos> np manuals are good to have
<Kilos> 10 meg is a big manual
<magespawn> http://certification.comptia.org/
<magespawn> that is the official comptia page
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Maaz  comptia is <reply> http://certification.comptia.org/
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> think about how we can attract new youngsters magespawn  
<magespawn> to linux or ubuntu-za or both?
<Kilos> to us here then we try get them all on #linux-studies and they can help each other
<Kilos> from me of course ubuntu first, but linux is what ubuntu is built on so they should all be welcome
<magespawn> shower time
<magespawn> bbl
<magespawn> alrighty
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> you feel better now magespawn  
<magespawn> so the keyboard on this laptop has gone and i am now using one of those plugin silcon keyboards
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and a usb mouse?
<magespawn> i have removed the main keyboard so you can see the inside of the laptop while is is running
<magespawn> no the touchpad still works
<Kilos> that will make it easier to blow out dust too
<Kilos> they suck those touchpad things
<gremble> Good morning ko
<gremble> Kilos: 
<magespawn> yes. i want to put a clear piece of plastic were the keyboard was 
<Kilos> i just fixed 2 crashed hp win lappies and first thing was a usb mouse
<magespawn> morning gremble 
<gremble> GOod morning magespawn. Has your laptop died?
<Kilos> gremble  hows the studies going
<magespawn> no just they keyboard
<magespawn> s/they/the
<gremble> Still break, so I am trying to relax
<Kilos> you must move it, we miss our maths kid
<gremble> Learning a little Haskell
<gremble> While I wait for the guests to arrive
<gremble> My baby sister is turning 18 today
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wow my baby sister is 62 next month
<gremble> :P I suspect there may be a slight difference in age 
<Kilos> ell your sis happy birthday from ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tell
<gremble> Haha I will do so
<magespawn> 18 big step
<Kilos> ya everything becomes legal
<magespawn> well not everything
<gremble> Ya, fairly sure that you aren't allowed to kill someone once you hit 18
<gremble> But you are allowed to go to prison for it
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> trying to upload a picture so you can see what i mean
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co
<Kilos> it has a drag and drop function that works for me on the second or third try
<Kilos> always stubborn first time
<magespawn> right will give it another go
<magespawn> http://pasteboard.co/2kO0WQMM.jpg
<magespawn> worked second time
<Kilos> lol you as bad as me
<Kilos> nice pic though
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> im sure it works first time for pro and fly
<magespawn> i see, maybe it just does not like certain people then
<magespawn> no accounting for taste
<Kilos> ya me and murphy for starters
<magespawn> gremble is there a big party planned?
<gremble> Yes. Well, we aren't big party people, so in relation to other social enagements of ours, this is a big party
<gremble> There should be about 21 people
<magespawn> fairly decent that
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> more than enough peeps
<gremble> Yup. My sisters friends and their parents  mostly
<Kilos> well its her day 
<gremble> Ha. My brother did us the discourtesy to invite one of his friends as well
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> will your sister have another without the 'adults' around?
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I don't think so. She doesn't care much for that though
<gremble> I will probably take her and a friend out later this week
<Kilos> magespawn  is this the book you are learning from
<magespawn> yes but i think mine might be the up to date version
<magespawn> they review the exams every now and then, and set new ones
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  wb
<Mopkop> Hello!
<magespawn> h Mopkop 
<magespawn> hi too
<Kilos> you should know most of the stuff already magespawn  
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Mopkop> Sorry for being so scarce. 
<pieter2627> morning all
<Mopkop> Hello magespawn pieter2627.
<Kilos> you are forgiven lad
<Kilos> sorry for bugging you via email
<gremble> Good morning pieter2627 Mopkop 
<Mopkop> Kilos: No, I was just about to suggest you send me emails if I forget to do something. I use my emails as a to-do list. I am very verstrooid, so I forget easily. In fact when I was in highschool, I once took my schoolbag to church :(
<Mopkop> Hello gremble!
<gremble> For some reason, the copy/paste buffer on this computer only works with my USB mouse, not with my trackpad
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> When I go to church I take my schoolbag along
<gremble> That way I have something worthwhile to do
<Kilos> hey you youngsters
<Kilos> we are thinking of reviving our #linux-studies channel
<Kilos> anyone interested can join
<gremble> For what sort of information/
<gremble> And what would set it apart from this channel?
 * pieter2627 thinks gremble is very diligent to take so much stationery for sermon notes :P
<Kilos> well the peeps there get to choose
<Kilos> magespawn  help me man
<gremble> "sermon notes"... yes
<gremble> I just say use this channel for the linux studies
<gremble> I think that it is a good way to liven it up here
<gremble> and attract more people
<Kilos> so do we all actually but we originally started it to do the lpi courses on
<Mopkop> What is lpi?
<gremble> Linux Professional Institute>
<gremble> I suspect
<Kilos> linux professional institute
<Kilos> ai! you okes too fast
<Mopkop> Maaz google linux professional institute
<Maaz> Mopkop: "Linux Professional Institute" https://www.lpi.org/ :: "Certification - Linux Professional Institute Linux Professional Institute" https://www.lpi.org/certification/ :: "LPIC-1 Linux Server Professional - Linux Professional Institute Linux ..." https://www.lpi.org/certification/get-certified-lpi/lpic-1-linux-server-professional/ :: "Linux Professional
<Maaz> Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Professional_…
<Mopkop> Thank you Maaz, Kilos, gremble.
<gremble> Okay, I am going to be afk most of the day
<Kilos> enjoy gremble  
<Mopkop> Okay, good luck gremble!
<Kilos> Maaz  shorten http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CDUQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.olc.edu%2F~jdudek%2Fdigital-soil%2F2014c-it-303%2Fdocs%2Ftext.pdf&ei=puMgVfKEJcKdsAHxroOYDA&usg=AFQjCNHnRCDxHWy7Uvnwvl4fmwHE_Bp7fQ&bvm=bv.89947451,d.bGg
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/u0TxD5
<Kilos> magespawn  is that the linux+ manual?
<Kilos> dont make me scroll back then i loose the place where i was reading
<Mopkop> I just found something to do after the semester. I finish early then I can start on that lpi thing :)
<Kilos> i think we can use #linux_studies for helping noobs that are more noob than me
<Mopkop> :) That means me!
<Kilos> nono you know lots more than me
<pieter2627> Kilos: how many here have completed lpi-c?
<Kilos> pieter2627  i dont know but peeps like the fly are far beyond that already
<Kilos> but for guys just heading out into the working world it will be a good certificate to add to your cv
<Mopkop> Going AFK now too guys. Going to eat at the Roadhouse!
<Kilos> i get to where you put all the covers back on your pc and boot it then im lost after that
<Kilos> enjoy Mopkop  
<pieter2627> ok
<pieter2627> Kilos: are you busy with it now?
<Kilos> ive just downloaded http://is.gd/u0TxD5
<Kilos> magespawn  is doing that now and will write the exam next month i think he said
<pieter2627> Mine will me competed in 10min
<Kilos> Maaz  comptia
<Maaz> http://certification.comptia.org/
<Kilos> there are more
<Kilos> Maaz  google lpi certification
<Maaz> Kilos: "Certification - Linux Professional Institute Linux Professional Institute" https://www.lpi.org/certification/ :: "Linux Professional Institute" https://www.lpi.org/ :: "LPIC-1 Linux Server Professional - Linux Professional Institute Linux ..." https://www.lpi.org/certification/get-certified-lpi/lpic-1-linux-server-professional/ :: "Get Certified with LPI -
<Maaz> Linux Professional Institute Linux ..." https://www.lpi.org/certification/get-certified-l…
<pieter2627> From the one you linked to yesterday, i figured to do a chapter/sub-module a day
<Kilos> Maaz  google lpi2
<Maaz> Kilos: "LPIC-2 Linux Network Professional - Linux Professional Institute ..." https://www.lpi.org/certification/get-certified-lpi/lpic-2-linux-network-professional/ :: "The LPIC-2 Exam Prep" http://lpic2.unix.nl/ :: "Syncope Communication Systems GmbH: Linux-Zertifizierung LPI2" http://www.syncope.de/produkte/schulungen/linux-zertifizierung-lpi2.html :: "Emploi du
<Maaz> temps Groupe - LPI2@ - IUT MANTES 2014/2015" http://pubedt.uvsq.fr/MAN/g86.html :: "LPI2-…
<Kilos> i dont know how the modern world works. if you do lpi2 is it still necessary to do 1 as well
<pieter2627> from what i read, it doesn't appear so. But 1 will probably help to complete 2
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> the fly and them will be able to anser that
<Kilos> but if you do things so fast then go through them all
<Kilos> most likely lots from 1 will be repaeted in 2
<Kilos> repeated
<pieter2627> each is just 1-2 hours long... will probably be longer for me
<Kilos> haha i battled for a month on the link i gave yesterday and forgot everything i learned
<Kilos> i can learn and do irc mainly
<Kilos> did you see my wiki page
<pieter2627> no
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> im the ultimate domdonner
<Kilos> you can look at the flys as well
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> its nice to get to know the peeps youre chatting to
<pieter2627> hmm... interesting
<Kilos> Maaz  linux+ is <reply> http://is.gd/u0TxD5
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> moppie proposed merging his work so now we wait for fly to check it then yours comes next
<Kilos> our africa venture is moving along
<Kilos> oh one reason for using #linux-studies is that i think there could be lots of peeps totally new to linux needing help
<Kilos> i know one guy in congo brazzaville that wants to start classes there because everyone is totally raw to linux
<pieter2627> ok, will the peeps that already did the lpi-c also be there?
<Kilos> fly and pro are there already
<pieter2627> ok, wbbl though
<Kilos> ok
<Mopkop> I'm back :)
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  tummy full?
<Mopkop> Indeed! Thank you. Couldn't fit half that food in. An least I have enough for dinner too :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> time for a sunday avy nap then
<Mopkop> Good idea! Enjoy!
<Kilos> dit is mos, magie vol oe trek toe
<Kilos> ogies
 * Mopkop yawns
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Kilos kbmonkey also set up a wiki or a website for #linux-studies
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
 * Kilos yawns
<kulelu88> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> maas tell magespawn What is the link to the monkeys study wiki page ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  tell magespawn What is the link to the monkeys study wiki page ?
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<gremble> Sho. What a day
<Kilos> lol did you have a good time?
<Kilos> inetpro  slaap jy nog
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Happy Easter everyone!
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> hmm... and Mopkop and pieter2627 as well
<inetpro> why you guys so quiet?
<Mopkop> Sorry, was at Church. Happy Easter inetpro!
<inetpro> ah, no problem 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
 * Kilos just eating
<inetpro> Mopkop: thanks for the merge proposal
<inetpro> now we're just waiting for superfly to come back from easter celebrations 
<inetpro> Kilos: enjoy your meal and don't be distracted by us here
<inetpro> gremble: you survived the day?
<inetpro> wb Neo31
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a tough job on your hands
<inetpro> gotta be very patient with a team that is out of sync with each other the whole time
<pieter2627> thanks inetpro, and to you too
<inetpro> pieter2627: I hope you will be ready to make your edits from a fresh trunk as soon as superfly has merged the code from Mopkop
<Mopkop> Is this for the Africa, or ZA site?
<inetpro> Mopkop: for africa
<inetpro> Mopkop: your other one is also outstanding still
<inetpro> the fly is a busy man
<pieter2627> inetpro: will be ready, but shouldn't a merge pick up the new trunk edits (first time using bzr)?
<pieter2627> * merging new trunk after it is available
<Kilos> goosie kyk nou
<inetpro> pieter2627: I think a merge from trunk should do the trick, but superfly is the one with the experience
<Kilos> ya you go to treunk then branch from there to your branch
<Kilos> trunk as well
<Kilos> inetpro  go mail dammit
<pieter2627> inetpro: will ask if i get stuck
<inetpro> Kilos: nou werk dit
<Kilos> woooo hooooo
<inetpro> pieter2627: but I think we'll have to discard or reject your current merge request before we do anything
<Kilos> one has to put the to addy in 2 places
<Kilos> copy all the code first
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> inetpro  is there a special code of conduct in using them mail addys too or can i make it default
<Kilos> ya i had to
<Kilos> no what?
<inetpro> Kilos: don't confuse matters with multiple conversations all in one
<Kilos> im the one that gets confused not you multitaskers
 * pieter2627 is rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: no, rejection of a merge request does not change your local code, at least not as far as I am aware
<Kilos> oh that
<inetpro> but nothing wrong with making backups
<pieter2627> inetpro: it shouldn't and the remote branch should still be available
<inetpro> pieter2627: true
<Kilos> may i ask an off topic question?
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  what ai!
<inetpro> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kilos> <inetpro> Kilos: don't confuse matters with multiple conversations all in one
<Kilos> make up your mind
<Kilos> hasnt lilo been dropped
<inetpro> Kilos: all I'm asking is that you make clear what the topic is about :-)
<Kilos> hee hee jaja strydom
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes, where does that come from?
<Kilos> i <3 this channel
<inetpro> I mean, the lilo thingy
<inetpro> topic*
<inetpro> brings back old memories
<Kilos> well lilo was in the booting stuffs in lpi and so on when we started that a year ago or so and i seem to remember it was dropped in favour of grub2
<inetpro> the days when things were still simple
<Kilos> in newer lpi classes i think
<Kilos> or is it something else im thinking of
<inetpro> Kilos: LILO (LInux LOader) is a boot loader for Linux and was the default boot loader for most Linux distributions in the years after the popularity of loadlin. Today, most distributions use GRUB as the default boot loader.
<Kilos> because its still in linux+ and that makes me more confussed
<inetpro> Kilos: http://lilo.alioth.debian.org/
<Kilos> i cant learn all that stuff, i use boot-repair
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> with grub things got much more complicated 
<inetpro> then came grub2 and it got even worse
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> and let's not even mention systemd
<Kilos> cant i just learn what tools to use for boot probs
<Kilos> im never going to write exams
<inetpro> you end up needing a underwater helicopter pilot license before you can touch the inners
<Kilos> i wonder if boot-repaier can handle it yet
<inetpro> Kilos: like you can't touch the inside of a bmw these days
<Kilos> or most new cars for that matter
<inetpro> exactly
<pieter2627> Kilos: and how will one install these 'tools' on a server
<Kilos> you run them remotely
<pieter2627> doesn't the server still need X for that
<Kilos> like add and external with the tools on and boot from it
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> peeps like me needs tools to do the work
<Kilos> like when i have probs i come here and use the tools here
<Kilos> namely mr. fixit and fly
<pieter2627> cli is a tool... just a brutal one until one is familiar with it
<Kilos> my tools all have names
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> haha (sighing deep inside)
<Kilos> ok inetpro  topic change
<inetpro> technology changes all the time, and it's not all bad
<Kilos> is there a special code of conduct in using them mail addys too or can i make it default
<inetpro> just need to stay on top of the game and try to understand the impact of a change and adapt
<Kilos> oh thats not the main question
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> I think so inetpro 
<Kilos> forgot  now
<gremble> Apparently we are busy cleaning now
<gremble> I thought that it would be quick
<inetpro> gremble: well done! :-)
<gremble> I don't think I've ever braaied as much meat at a single time 
<Kilos> after party clean ups are always a major job
<inetpro> Kilos: if all is setup correctly, I'm sure you may go ahead and use it as your default address
<inetpro> Kilos: you're a well respected member of the community now
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> after all
<gremble> He is?
<gremble> I must've missed that
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> he is joking gremble  
<inetpro> where's that sjambok?
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I was the one joking
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> dont joke more than one of you at a time i get confused
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro  the other question is how do i get thunderbird to find all my email contacts
 * inetpro fell off the chair
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> did he really ask something about thunderbird?
<gremble> I think so
<Kilos> a man has to do what a man has to do
<gremble> I use gmail so I have no idea how to use local mail clients
<inetpro> sjoe!
<Kilos> evo didnt want to do the buntu mail thing so the obvious solution was to try thunderbird
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!
<Kilos> yaya but how to find all those addresses now
<gremble> grep @*someregexhere*
 * inetpro hands him his Certificate in Change Leadership
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> gremble  do it properly
<gremble> Well, I know with outlook, all your adresses are saved in a .pst file
<Kilos> not outlook man
<Kilos> evolution
<gremble> Find the database file that thunderbird uses, get your old database file and copy it over
<gremble> Find the file that evolution uses then
<inetpro> Kilos: successful leaders take a holistic approach to organizational change :-)
<gremble> inetpro seems to have swallowed a zen manual to self-enlightement and organizational development
<inetpro> lol
<gremble> Be at one with your worker drones
<Kilos> nono inetpro  your job is YOUR job
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, ok.... I was just joking
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> at least gremble is trying to help you
<inetpro> Kilos: you should be able to export addresses from evolution
<inetpro> in a format that thunderbird can import
<gremble> ^ this is advice much more sane than mine
<gremble> You can see that I haven't done much computer related things for quite a while
<gremble> This weekend I actually installed a computer game on my desktop
<gremble> :O
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> For the first time in years
<inetpro> Kilos: look for articles like: How To Migrate From Evolution To Thunderbird In Ubuntu Intrepid http://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-migrate-from-evolution-to-thunderbird-in-ubuntu-intrepid
<inetpro> obviously that is old, but perhaps still relevant
<Kilos> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_and_exporting_your_mail
<gremble> Luckily things like thunderbird are always old because people are averse to change
<Kilos> see i did use google too
<gremble> So it should still be relevent
<gremble> debian for the win
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> I lie
<gremble> I don't like debian
<gremble> well.. it's fine
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> sis man gremble  
<Kilos> deb  stuff rocks
<inetpro> gremble: you joined the RPM crew?
<Kilos> eeek
<gremble> On a software platform where things change so quickly, I prefer having newer things at the expense of having to work through breakages
<gremble> If I had to manage servers, I would be BSD and debian for ever
<gremble> no inetpro. arch for me
<gremble> Although I may try out voidlinux if I get a new laptop
<Kilos> that looks like a good link you gave ty inetpro  drag and drop rocks
<inetpro> Kilos: here a link from mozilla support: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/switching-thunderbird#w_switching-from-evolution-to-thunderbird
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> the poor super fly has a migraine
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sleep it off superfly  
<inetpro> pieter2627: I found the following interesting bits about code reviews
<inetpro> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<pieter2627> inetpro: interesting, so mine will be marked as "Needs Fixing" after the other merge
<inetpro> pieter2627: I guess so, but will rather wait for superfly to advise
<pieter2627> yip
<inetpro> Kilos: you have the permission to continue talking
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what needs fixing already
<inetpro> wb captine
<inetpro> Kilos: his code needs to be based on trunk
<inetpro> but it needs to be based on an updated trunk
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> ya so that means when moppies stuff gets updated then piet makes a branch from there right
<Kilos> from trunk that is
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, but 
<inetpro> I think it might be as simple as merging the updated trunk into his branch rather than the usual way to merge a branch into trunk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no man fly said branch from trunk so do it that way
<Kilos> just copy all the code into the new branch
<inetpro> pieter2627: make sure you check bzr log before and after if you do it that way
<Kilos> then propose it
<inetpro> will actually be interesting to see 
<inetpro> pieter2627: have you installed qbzr?
<inetpro> Mopkop, pieter2627: are the two of you available tomorrow?
<Mopkop> inetpro: Maybe in the evening?
<inetpro> hmm...
<pieter2627> yes (to both)
<inetpro> pieter2627: cool
<Kilos> very cool
<pieter2627> also installed code explorer
<inetpro> code explorer?
<pieter2627> * bazaar explorer
<inetpro> pieter2627: isn't that the same as qbzr?
<pieter2627> inetpro: could be, just could figure out how to open qbzr
<pieter2627> * could not
<Kilos> pieter2627  are you learning from being involved in this projetc?
<Kilos> project as well
<inetpro> pieter2627: how did you install it?
<pieter2627> Kilos: bzr yes
<pieter2627> inetpro: which one
<Kilos> good 
<inetpro> bazaar explorer
<pieter2627> sudo apt-get install bzr-explorer
<pieter2627> inetpro: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/visual-tour-gnome.html
<inetpro> ah, thanks
 * inetpro installing it now
<Kilos> with aptitude?
<pieter2627> inetpro: it's just a gui to bzr
 * inetpro just had qbzr installed 
<inetpro> was exploring logs with 'bzr qlog'
<inetpro> pieter2627: so how do you execute this thing?
<inetpro> oh I see there's something in the menus now
<pieter2627> inetpro: found it?
<inetpro> ahh, I see it's just 'bzr explorer'
<pieter2627> yea, that also seems to work
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro still prefers the cli
<inetpro> and bzr qlog on the odd occasion
<inetpro> or bzr qcommit
<inetpro> but I guess the GUI can be handy
<pieter2627> the windows for those clis is strangely exactly the same as the ones 'bzr explorer' opens (for me at least)
<kulelu88> hey pieter2627. you new here?
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<Kilos> haha you slow kulelu88  
<inetpro> Mopkop, pieter2627: I was just thinking
<Kilos> hes been working already
<inetpro> in stead of wasting everybody's time, maybe I should just do the merging now
<inetpro> if it's wrong superfly can just reverse it again
<inetpro> Mopkop: you still here?
<Mopkop> inetpro: Sounds like a good idea. I mean it is revision-based, so we can just revert if something broke.
<inetpro> exactly
<kulelu88> inetpro: you can reverse it yourself also. this is what version control is for, to easily correct mistakes
<inetpro> kulelu88: now why you only say that now?
<pieter2627> is it safe to revert trunk (know reverting master in git can cause issues)?
<Mopkop> I'll back it up on my computer in case. 
<kulelu88> you guys should be keeping a stable branch (aka master) and working on a branch like "devel"
<pieter2627> no. i mean if someone were to branch of the new trunk and it then get reverted then the reverted commit will be back in if this new branch get merged, right?
<Mopkop> Deja-dup does a very good job with that. You can just right-click a folder and tell it to go back to a previous version.
<kulelu88> I are now attempting to rewrite a dockerfile for use with ubuntu
<inetpro> you guys can do a bzr update of the trunk on your side
<inetpro> pieter2627: you got that?
<pieter2627> kulelu88: i guess i am new
<pieter2627> inetpro: yes, starting
<kulelu88> great to have you pieter2627 . Are you n oom of n seun?
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> kulelu88: definitely a seun (although my cousins kids sometimes call me oom - very embarising)
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> see kulelu88  you snooze you lose
<Kilos> i go make coffee
<kulelu88> what do you guys think of living abroad? Somewhere warm?
<Kilos> tropical island ya
<Kilos> with undersea fibre
<kulelu88> even with shitty internet, I'm looking at a few places.
<Kilos> like where?
<kulelu88> mostly warmish climates like east asi
<kulelu88> asia
<Kilos> make friends first then its easier
<kulelu88> ja true
<inetpro> Kilos: you see I'm in trouble now
<inetpro> all your fault :-)
<Kilos> ya i got the mails inetpro  but why are you in trouble
<inetpro> Kilos: what mails?
<Kilos> about merges ans so on
<Kilos> and
<inetpro> oh, check on Trello
<Kilos> but why would you be in trouble
<Kilos> i get emails reminding me of trello changes
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't add you on the card for Mopkop's merge
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> im reading
<Mopkop> What happened to the picture on the home page?
<inetpro> poor dude's migraine is killing him and I'm spamming him with notices
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the home page must still all work\
<Kilos> all the refreshes etc
<Kilos> jumbo only hides in later pages
<inetpro> Mopkop: it's working for me
<Mopkop> No, bzr did not merge the files. I mean I put a map of Africa and stuff on the front-page. 
<Mopkop> I think it did not commit it.
<Kilos> oh Mopkop  we were discussing the map thing
<Mopkop> Under files there should be 3 pictures
<Kilos> is that supposed to be a button to show map?
<inetpro> Mopkop: no, that was not part of your branch
<Mopkop> hmmm, wasn't happy with the homepage anyway.
<Mopkop> How do I tell bzr to include a directory in the branch if I push?
<Mopkop> I think it has something to do with 'working-tree'.
<pieter2627> ah, that's why there are small 'headings' above the headings - couldn't figure why they were there
<inetpro> hmm...
<Mopkop> I knew I shouldn't have stolen code from the ubuntu-za site.
<pieter2627> 'bzr add' seems to be suppose to add files and directories
 * Mopkop is reading the manpages too.
<Mopkop> Let's try that.
<inetpro> Mopkop: wait
<inetpro> let's get pieter2627's code into trunk before you continue
<Mopkop> inetpro: Yes-yes, I know, I've learned to wait for you. Don't want to delete python again...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<pieter2627> inetpro: i left a comment on the merge request
<inetpro> pieter2627: ah, ok
<inetpro> let's wait for the fly to recover from his migraine
<inetpro> hopefully he'll be fine in the morning
<pieter2627> sounds good, will see again tomorrow. night all
<Kilos> night pieter2627  sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: if you are interested in receiving notifications of that card just drag your avatar in there
<inetpro> good night pieter2627
<Kilos> i just ticked subscribe inetpro  
<Kilos> that mails me i think
<inetpro> yeah, that should do it
<Kilos> if i drag me there you make me work
<inetpro> I added the others because they are involved regardless
<Kilos> yes and i really break things
<Kilos> so better i look from a distance
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> yes man
<Kilos> everything is gone out of head after all the time trying to get my mail alias working
<inetpro> haha 
 * inetpro somehoe don't believe that
<inetpro> somehow*
<Kilos> sigh
<Mopkop> Nag mense. Ek sal kyk of ek môre aand kan opkom. Moet net eers 'n taak klaar maak, wat eintlik Donderdag moes in. 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro  evohas changed somewhat, i dont see the folders they say should be there but pleased dont bother now
<Kilos> you should be ready for bed
<inetpro> Kilos: you really want to import the mails as well?
<Kilos> no i want all the peeps details
<Kilos> i have many addresses in evo that i aint got energy to write down to transfer
<inetpro> Kilos: there are two steps in the process, 1) Importing Evolution Messages, and 2) Importing Evolution Contacts
<inetpro> if I was you I would only focus on step 2
<Kilos> ok lemme look more ty
<Kilos> ah that looks easy enough. will do it tomorrow i think
<inetpro> you're welcome
<Kilos> ai! stupid thunderbird sending trello messages to 2 gmail addies
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: please explain
<Kilos> some messages go to domdonner and others to ms.kilos
<Kilos> and i cant find the extension morefunctionsforaddressbook
<Kilos> its supposed to be in extensions but there are none that show
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you want that extension?
<Kilos> ah adding thunderbird-dev added more stuff
<Kilos> thats the extension that can import vcard info from evo
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> but too tired now
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro  and other owls
 * inetpro learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos please note that the latest version of Thunderbird is Version 31.6.0. The morefunctionsforaddressbook extension still mentions still refers to Thunderbird 3.0 which goes back to 2010. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Thunderbird#Releases
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-04
<Kilos> morning everybody
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<pavlushka> Hi inetpro !
<anton_may> wazzup all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi anton_may thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> anton_may is it you with the sore knee?
<anton_may> ok, got the knee guard on.
<anton_may> Some big news coming from Oracle, was waiting for the 1st to pass, but it looks legit --> http://m.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/01/microsoft_lures_oracles_linux_exec/
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<anton_may> lo magespawn
<Kilos> how do i find out what link i gave Maaz when telling him to tell mazal and cryterion and the link
<Kilos> the link was meant for anton_may not cryterion
<Kilos> about hips and knees anton_may 
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<superfly> hi anton_may, magespawn, thatgraemeguy, pavlushka
<thatgraemeguy> hi fly
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<mazal> hi
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell mazal http://src.easyhealthoptions.com/ego/dab21579-718e-4dd1-a318-d895284bd3f2/401863400/310694" 2 days, 14 hours, 50 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<Kilos> anton_may ^^
<Kilos> see if that link can help you
<magespawn> Kilos: that was sneeky
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> only way i could think to find the message
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> Maaz tell mazal http://src.easyhealthoptions.com/ego/dab21579-718e-4dd1-a318-d895284bd3f2/401863400/310694
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> i wonder what the guys on the other channels think
<Kilos> hehe
<anton_may> thanks
<anton_may> Lol ok will watch at home
<Kilos> are you taking gelatine?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<anton_may> not yet, haven't had time to go and stop at that shop
<mazal> Hi all
<anton_may> mazal
<mazal> Yes
<anton_may> good morning
<anton_may> that'll be all
<Kilos> huh
<anton_may> mazal said hi, so I greated mazal by just saying "mazal"
<mazal> Ah ok :)
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> oi vey
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi pavlushka
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> and Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> what now?
<Kilos> ai! he broke it again
 * Kilos waits for hibana to appear
<Kilos> wb inetpro what did you break
<inetpro> Kilos: ty
<inetpro> who's stealing my bits again
 * inetpro getting lost in the ether
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos, inetpro, others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> How're you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> fine thanks and you theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Pretty god ty
<theblazehen> good*
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> wb Squirm 
<Squirm> How is everyone ?
<Kilos> we still alive and you?
<Squirm> Going well :)
<superfly> o/
<theblazehen> hey Squirm
<Squirm> Am all moved in
<Squirm> Sort of
<Squirm> Mostly in boxes
<thatgraemeguy> who was it that got their nagios alerting via telegram recently?
<superfly> anton_may
<Kilos> anton_may i think
<Kilos> fly too fast
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Pretty sure you could just use some kind of webhook in nagios?
<theblazehen> If it supports that
<thatgraemeguy> it supports anything you can script really
<thatgraemeguy> just wanted to know how painful it was to set up in general, want to look at doing it to replace sms alerts
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: I got zenoss alerting to slack via a webhook, pretty much just need to create the json. Not sure about the nagios side, but I've messed around a bit with the telegram api a few months back, it's rather easy to use
<thatgraemeguy> thanks
<thatgraemeguy> there was someone in here not so long ago that actually did it, just wondered if they perhaps had tips
<anton_may> it was me
<thatgraemeguy> aha
<thatgraemeguy> was it pretty straightforward?
<thatgraemeguy> can you send nagios commands by replying?
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmgycwv
<anton_may> yip, installed the telegram-cli, registered a number, created a script for easy nagios command and then added the command in the cfg file
<anton_may> i haven't gone that far yet re sending nagios commands via tg
<thatgraemeguy> so you still need a cell number, hrmmm
<anton_may> yes you do
<anton_may> as you need to register
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: if you create a bot you don't need a cell number
<superfly> and there's a Python library
<mazal> Morning again
<magespawn> superfly: details?
<thatgraemeguy> https://core.telegram.org/bots/faq
<thatgraemeguy> https://telegram.org/faq#q-how-do-i-create-a-bot
<thatgraemeguy> https://core.telegram.org/bots
<magespawn> thanks that
<magespawn> thatgraemeguy: 
<magespawn> chat later, on the road again
<chesedo> morning all
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> you just made it by a minute
<chesedo> 5mins...
<chesedo> or 4mins and 32secs
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> oh ya sorry was looking at blazes time
<chesedo> np, how are you all?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<chesedo> great ty
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: tell Cryterion https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?p=212858#p212858
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Got it, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
 * mazal must find a new hobby
<chesedo> lol mazal, what wrong with current one?
<superfly> oooo, didn't see that VanessaE replied to me :-D
<magespawn> hello
<Kilos> hello yourself, see how you like it
<magespawn> it is all good with me Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> call me anything you like as long as it is not late for dinner
<magespawn> chat later
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz lots
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: nee man, die ou soek n boer bekker :P
<Maaz> chesedo: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> i slept all avy so you guys keep quiet
<magespawn> whats up?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> not much, too tired
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> see, we do think of you
<Kilos> hahaha ty
<magespawn> inetpro my AWS free tier is up on the 11th of this month
<chesedo> Kilos: :x
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Cryterion that message from Maaz was for anton and mazal not you
<Kilos> got my worn knees mixed up
<Cryterion> huh?
<Kilos> the link about knee and hip replacements
<Cryterion> only had a message from thatgreameguy earlier about dreambuilder game on minetest
<Cryterion> maaz hasn't sent me anything
<Kilos> oh then i killed it by login in as mazal
<Kilos> ok you are forgiven for not getting it
<Cryterion> lol, np
<Cryterion> just fix it :)
<Kilos> i did
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<Kilos> i mistakenly sent it to mazal and you
<Kilos> then remembered it was anton with messed up knee not you
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> should've still gotten to me tough
<Cryterion> though*
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> If you send to 2 people, both should get even though you cancelled mazal's out
<Cryterion> Maaz: are you there?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Kilos> yes you are right
<Cryterion> Maaz: do you have a message for me
<Maaz> Cryterion: I already know stuff about do you
<Kilos> i wonder what went wrong
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> Maaz: what do you know about me?
<Maaz> Cryterion: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Cryterion> ah
<Kilos> your knees are fine hey
<Cryterion> I'll log off and back on to see
<Cryterion> Yes, mine are fine
<Cryterion> brb
<Cryterion> hmm, nothing from maaz
<Kilos> you still showing ip
<Cryterion> normally there's a pct if someone sends a msg
<Kilos> did you put your irc password in
<Cryterion> should be killed now, ip
<Kilos> yes but it first shows then changes host
<Kilos> should change host before logging in here
<Cryterion> auto login seems to do that, your ip only hides once you identify
<Kilos> watch mine
<magespawn> mayb Maaz is a few bytes short of a full stick of ram
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> --> Kilos (~miles@ubuntu/member/kilos) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yes see
<Kilos> must cloak you before joining channels
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Cryterion> Xchat doesn't seem to let you complete login before joining channels :(
<pavlushka> hey Kilos , you there?
<Kilos> must do
<Kilos> i used it before going kde
<Kilos> yes i woke up pavlushka 
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> i think there is a place in xchat where you can input your nick and password, might be wrong about that
<Cryterion> I'll prob look at trying out another client later this week, xchat not really great
<Cryterion> Yes you can magespawn, but it joins channels prior to NickServ auth
<Kilos> Cryterion you need to put your password in server password and nickserv password blocks when editting
<Kilos> i have xchat here too
<magespawn> Cryterion: irssi for the win
<Cryterion> mirc is better than xchat
<Kilos> mirc costs
<Cryterion> even the free version
<Kilos> isnt it just for  a while
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Cryterion> more win based now anyway, so gave up on it anyway
<Kilos> ouch
<pavlushka> hey Kilos , you there?
<pavlushka> Hey, got a new client for Ubuntu, its my nephew
<Kilos> yes pavlushka 
<magespawn> ii remember using that back in the day
<Kilos> cool
<pavlushka> but he cannot testify for me, he is just a kid.
<Kilos> testify?
<pavlushka> but I am doing what I do.
<Kilos> oh you mean for membership
<pavlushka> write in testimonials, is there any other way to document my work?
<Cryterion> hmm, software centre keeps crashing, grrr
<Cryterion> brb
<pavlushka> yes, otherwise you'll leave me as my Mentor.
<Kilos> you must put in what you have done in your wiki page
<Kilos> and make sure there is record of it somewhere
<Kilos> ill be here till i get to tired to breathe man
<inetpro> magespawn: how did you see that?
<inetpro> oh and good evening to everyone
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<magespawn> i sent a support query 
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro busy looking at Http response time monitoring with Munin
<inetpro> found this nice little plugin at https://devdoodles.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/http-response-time-monitoring-with-munin/
<inetpro> now just need some help from the python gurus here like superfly and others
<Cryterion> Kilo's was that better now?
<inetpro> that thing is not working with HTTPS sites... I think
<magespawn> inetpro: is that for a website or network?
<Kilos> yes Cryterion 
<inetpro> magespawn: for monitoring web page response times
<Cryterion> ok so it's fixed :)
<inetpro> have something that I need/want to analyse
<Kilos> [20:21] <-- Cryterion (~cryterion@unaffiliated/cryterion) has left this server (Client Quit).
<Kilos> [20:21] --> Cryterion (~cryterion@unaffiliated/cryterion) has joined this channel.
<Cryterion> ahuh
<Cryterion> was the server auth thing
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> when your client starts up you can see whats happening in the freenode tab
<Cryterion> yeah I know, but it always joined channels while NickServ auth was it process
<inetpro> superfly or others: if you have a moment, I've posted the code at https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2g7p6
<Cryterion> I'll still look into other irc clients though, xchat isn't my favourite rite now
<inetpro> how can I make that work with HTTPS sites?
<superfly> inetpro: use an HTTPS connection
<superfly> https://docs.python.org/2/library/httplib.html#httplib.HTTPSConnection
<superfly> (aka, read the documentation)
<inetpro> ahh, so this will definitely not work then
<magespawn> man
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
<inetpro> hmm... looks more complicated than I thought
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<superfly> inetpro: I don't see why?
<Cryterion> I can't help with it, :( I do low level stuff
<Na3iL> hiyas Kilos superfly Cryterion 
<Na3iL> how are you guys :D
<Cryterion> heya Na3il
<Kilos> dont forget inetpro 
<Kilos> he sulks
<superfly> hi Na3iL
<Cryterion> is atm I think
<inetpro> superfly: want to monitor both HTTP and HTTPS at the same time
<superfly> so?
<inetpro> changing to httplib.HTTPSConnection makes it talk to port 443
<Cryterion> apparently there's a problem in the https network, you can't isolate site calls
<superfly> just use one or the other based on whether it starts with http or https
<superfly> Cryterion: it's called SNI
<Cryterion> ok
<Cryterion> Just remember Russia threatening to Ban the Entire WikiPedia site cause they can't ban an individual page
<inetpro> superfly: but that means I first have to pass the scheme to do_request() as well
<inetpro> surely?
<superfly> inetpro: easy enough
<Kilos> inetpro dom idea maybe
<superfly> Cryterion: filtering
<Kilos> cant you run 2 instances of munin at the same time
<superfly> inetpro: where do your URLs come from?
<superfly> those ones seem to come from an environment variable?
<inetpro> superfly: see https://devdoodles.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/http-response-time-monitoring-with-munin/
<inetpro> URLs get set in /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node
<superfly> that's one horrible piece of Python, it could be so much prettier and better
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<inetpro> maybe I should look for a better script?
<inetpro> s/script/plugin/
<inetpro> same thing anyway
 * Cryterion doesn't trust anything that comes from wordpress
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<Cryterion> night
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<superfly> inetpro: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmv42sw
<superfly> Cryterion: haha!
<superfly> night pavlushka
<inetpro> fantastic superfly, fixed line 56 and now it works
<inetpro> thanks!
<inetpro> s/HTTPConnection/HTTPConnection/
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> s/HTTPConnection/HTTPSConnection/
<Cryterion> night everyone I'm out
<Kilos> sjoe internet very slow
<magespawn> Kilos, i thought it was just me
<magespawn> can chat but nothing happening on the web side
<Kilos> nope getting wallpapers app of 85m and downloading at 24mB/s
<Kilos> and im falling asleep again
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> why is the net slow?
<Kilos> or why i getting that
<inetpro> or why "im falling asleep"
<Kilos> i dunno, slept well last night and 4 hours this avy
<Kilos> maybe there is some truth in the old age thing
<inetpro> Kilos: I said or
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you can decide which one you answer :-)
<Kilos> i have
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<Kilos> obviously
<inetpro> why not?
<magespawn> nothing wrong with that, it is rather late
<Kilos> well you always must remember, atm you are far away but that might not always be the case
<Kilos> night all and every, sleep tight
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<inetpro> good night mage[tab]
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-05
<Kilos> morning Cryterion inetpro dlPhreak magespawn Private_User and all others
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Min dae oom , 16 na Ubu 16.04 toe
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I will have to find a way to iso on it , can't install at home without internet.
<mazal> Must do at work and iso for home
<Kilos> that easy man
<mazal> I doubt remaster will still work
<mazal> I hope this new tool will work
<Kilos> get the iso then use unetbootin to put it on a stick
<mazal> I can't do the install oom
<mazal> Lots of apt-gets needed
<Kilos> oh you mean in place of remastersys
<mazal> I must install on work pc , then make iso of complete one to take home
<Kilos> you can use just apt now
<Kilos> apt update/upgrade/intall etc
<mazal> I will try this systemback thingy
<Kilos> keep record
<mazal> Can't do that at home , that's the point
<Kilos> sigh 
<Kilos> they still have fixed to connection?
<Kilos> havent
<mazal> No , I live in SA , no such thing as client service
<mazal> No routers for mobile yet either
<Kilos> eish
<thatgraemeguy> I upgraded last week already
<Kilos> online upgrade thatgraemeguy ?
<thatgraemeguy> yes of course
<magespawn> mazal there is a way to mark the packages you want to install in the software center then get them from a computer connected to the net
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Heaches ai. Struggling without connectivity
<mazal> Can't do anything on a pc these days without inet
<mazal> headaches also
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oom Kilos bad luck continues , my geyser broke also
<mazal> Don't ahve hot water since last week
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> My only external drive broke also
<Kilos> sort your dongle
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Too expensive that oom
<Kilos> there was a great afrihost offer last week
<Kilos> dont you get mybroadband mails
<Kilos> 15g
<mazal> For my dongle I must buy prepaid data , too expensive
<mazal> I can't apply for another contract now , it both gets approved then I have problems
<Kilos> the afrihost thing came with router and tablet iirc
<mazal> Like I say , can't apply for another contract
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Already applied for one , the one that's waiting for router
<Kilos> rev them man, they must have one at one of their shops/outlets
<magespawn> mazal afrihost is month to month, so you could get one then cancel as soon as the other arrives
<thatgraemeguy> stay away from contracts :-o
<inetpro> good afternoon 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> magespawn: But how do I get a router ?
<mazal> I will have to buy one then yes ?
<mazal> and on witch signal does afrihost work ?
<thatgraemeguy> afrihost uses MTN for their mobile stuff. you can buy a router cash or pay it off over 12 months
<thatgraemeguy> but going on a 2-year contract for mobile data isn't all that great unless it's an INSANELY good price. if you look how prices have changed over the last 2 years, it would suck to be stuck on a contract at the same high rate every time a better deal surfaces
<mazal> Ok , that won't work. Vodacom , Cell C and MTN no signal where I live
<mazal> The only signal I have is Telkom unfortunately :(
<thatgraemeguy> oi :-/
<mazal> I tested with friends routers , and all is useless except Telkom signal runs about the same as 4mb line
<mazal> That's why I am so badly stuck. I don't really have options
<thatgraemeguy> in this day an age that would be enough to make me move, lol
<thatgraemeguy> can't be living offline :-O
<mazal> And unfortunately the only data that is not crazy expensive is on crantract :(
<mazal> thatgraemeguy: I can't tell you how gatvol I am already. Is about 6 weeks now that I can't do anything at home
<mazal> I have to drive to work just to go make a EFT payment
<magespawn> ai mazal, harsh
<mazal> Granted it's not far but it's a schlep. Installs and updates I can't do at all
<magespawn> you must also be about the only person in sa who gets telkom but not the rest
<mazal> And they are so useless they haven't even started with my cancellation which is also a month ago ordered already
<mazal> This country suck
<mazal> magespawn: Is cos Telkom is the only one with a tower close by
<thatgraemeguy> the country is pretty ok, it sounds like that little piece where you live does suck pretty badly though
<mazal> Well their head office that does the admin is certainly not here and thet can't even do their work
<mazal> The managers that must do purchase planning is also not here and they can also not do their work
<mazal> Pathetic incompetance
<magespawn> back
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> and wb magespawn
<Kilos> hi che
<chesedo> alo los
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chesedo 
<Kilos> thats better
<chesedo> lol, thought you missed the tab Kilos :D
<Kilos> dunno what happened to that tab complete
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> apparently a sub station exploded at 3am in empangeni, so my batteries have just died, so no adsl until that is fixed
<magespawn> th chesedo 
<magespawn> s/th/ty
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> running the office off a 3g connection now
<mazal> What is koeksister in english ?
<mazal> maaz translate koeksister
<Maaz> mazal: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<Kilos> koeksister i think
<Kilos> no english name for it
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Trying to explain a road to someone and part if it we call die koeksister kruising
<mazal> Now I don't know what to call that lol
<pavlushka> maaz define koeksister
<Maaz> pavlushka: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<mazal> hahahaha
<mazal> I'll just call it " that big crossing where kfc is "
<mazal> Everyone knows kfc
<pavlushka> yeah you can laugh, take maaz with you.
<mazal> maaz I'll take a picture for you
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<pavlushka> is that the local definition of koeksister?
<mazal> I don't think an english word exists for it
<pavlushka> you tell me what koeksister means?
<pavlushka> I am a self claimed translator , I'll translate the whole English for you in English.
<mazal> http://www.eatout.co.za/recipe/masterchef-sa-koeksisters/
<mazal> It's a sweet dish
<pavlushka> then it falls in the category of proper noun.
<mazal> We have a crossing in PTA named after it due to it's shape
<pavlushka> wow!!!!
<mazal> So I was trying to explain to an english persion that I will meet him there , but didn't know what to call it in english
<mazal> person*
<pavlushka> it should be koeksister point then.
<mazal> Agreed
<magespawn> mazal: england english?
<mazal> I wonder if the PTa peeps even still call it that , I doubt it. Anybody here close to Hatfield ?
<mazal> magespawn: Any english. I decided to rather go with " the crossing at kfc " and he knew where that is hehehe
<pavlushka> clever!
<chesedo> mazal: how about the twirl crossing
<mazal> chesedo: Interesting
<mazal> I would actually like to know what the peeps there call it these days
<mazal> Here is a good one " spaghetti junction " bwahahaha
<pavlushka> will there be some meatballs too?
<mazal> hehehehe
<pavlushka> ping: Cryterion !
<pavlushka> Cryterion, where's the rabbit now?
<Kilos> working pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, alright!
<Kilos> here if you dont work you dont eat
<Kilos> hehe another good saying
<Kilos> If it isn't broken yet, then you've not fixed it enough.  ;)
<chesedo> lol
 * chesedo likes this one better than the other one
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im trying to put different wallpapers on different workspaces
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i did it a year ago and thought it was easy
<Kilos> must be 14.04 kde thats more difficult, cant be i got more dumberer
<chesedo> more dumberer.... such a thing does not exist so no worries Kilos
<Kilos> hhahahaha
<magespaw1> brb
<Kilos> Maaz define cruller
<Maaz> Kilos: Cruller \Crul"ler\ (kr[u^]l"l[~e]r), n. [Cf. {Curl}.] A kind of sweet cake cut in strips and curled or twisted, and fried crisp in boiling fat. [Also written {kruller}.] [1913 Webster], cruller n 1: small friedcake formed into twisted strips and fried; richer than doughnuts [syn: {cruller}, {twister}]
<Kilos> Maaz tell mazal koeksister=cruller
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> reen kom inetpro 
<Kilos> en winter
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> a koeksister is a cruller
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<pavlushka> I see
<pavlushka> I love sweet
<pavlushka> So, problem solved
<Kilos> first time i ever heard that word
<pavlushka> got the translation
<pavlushka> which word?
<pavlushka> cruller?
<Kilos> Maaz define cruller
<Maaz> Kilos: Cruller \Crul"ler\ (kr[u^]l"l[~e]r), n. [Cf. {Curl}.] A kind of sweet cake cut in strips and curled or twisted, and fried crisp in boiling fat. [Also written {kruller}.] [1913 Webster], cruller n 1: small friedcake formed into twisted strips and fried; richer than doughnuts [syn: {cruller}, {twister}]
<inetpro> twister would be more apropriate Kilos
<Kilos> thats the official translation in an old eng/afr dikpensmerrie
<inetpro> http://wikimapia.org/23603167/Koeksister-intersection
<Kilos> oh is that what started it all
<pavlushka> inetpro, but is that item appropriate for you?
<inetpro> item?
<pavlushka> koeksister
<pavlushka> and Kilos, what abt you?
<pavlushka> you like koeksister?
<inetpro> pavlushka: they're very sweet and tasty
<Kilos> yeah they are lekker
<Kilos> lekker=very tasty
<inetpro> almost too sweet for me
<pavlushka> inetpro, you like too sweet or not?
<Kilos> yeah, you aet 4 or 6 then your are bilious afterwards
<Kilos> very very sweet
<Kilos> but yummy
<inetpro> no, no... I'll take salty any day over sweet
<inetpro> but a koeksister once in a while is ok
<Kilos> bacon kips
<Kilos> and salty cracks
<Kilos> with some cheese
<inetpro> pavlushka: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koeksister
<Kilos> stop it now
<Kilos> forget about food
<pavlushka> Kilos, dont make me drool!
 * chesedo sees inetpro also has good taste... can never get people that like sweet stuff
 * Kilos loves chocolate and sweet stuffs but love salty stuff as well
<Kilos> and raw mince with salt rocks
 * Kilos waits for it
<chesedo> Kilos: if you had one of both in front of you which would you pick?
<Kilos> one what
<Kilos> sweet and salty
<Kilos> salty first of course
<Kilos> sweet is pudding
<chesedo> something sweet or salty?
<chesedo> Kilos: you can only pick one?
<Kilos> if i have the choice to buy a box of bacon kips or a chocolate the bacon kips wins
<chesedo> lol, ok
<Kilos> and raw seafood
 * chesedo can comment there
<chesedo> s/can/cannot/
<Kilos> i used to eat mussels off the rocks
<chesedo> you mean on the rocks :P
<Kilos> no man you pick them off then eat them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but yes i used to sit on the rocks and eat
<Kilos> and dive for crayfish
<chesedo> yeah know... don't people who drink cocktails say "on the rocks"
<Kilos> that i dont do. not even water out the fridge
<chesedo> rofl
<Kilos> peeps put those white stones in drinks
<Kilos> yuck
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> salty food
<chesedo> lol, remeber the pudding
<magespawn> good evening
<chesedo> evening magespawn
<pavlushka-> Link down.  :\
<pavlushka-> Night guys!
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> looks like a whole load of people bombing out
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos ?
<Kilos> not much magespawn temps down
<Kilos> winter here
<Kilos> maybe aven snow coming on the burg
<Kilos> bombing out where???
<superfly> boom!
<Kilos> what am i missing
<magespawn> Kilos peope dropping out the room
<magespawn> people too
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> only a few
<Kilos> inetpro winter is here
<Kilos> 14/18°c tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> cold there superfly ??
<Kilos> cold front just went over you today
<superfly> Kilos: not really
<Kilos> you also learning to enjoy the cold
<Kilos> must be putting on weight
<magespawn> who?  superfly?
<superfly> Kilos: I've got a jersey on
<Kilos> yeah he says its not really cold
<Kilos> what about your ears and nose
<Kilos> Maaz forecast capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz weather in capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: That site seems to be down
<magespawn> lol Maaz is also feeling the cold
<Kilos> yeah
 * inetpro not feeling no cold
<Kilos> tomorrow night 9°c
<inetpro> minimum Kilos, minimum
<Kilos> well the minimum is when you get the coldest
<Kilos> and rain tomorrow so wet and cold
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<magespawn> time for bed, good night 
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-06
<Kilos> cremora minora
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> ek het daai woord gekry by maaz
<mazal> Of boodskap even
<Kilos> nog nooit gehoor nie ne
<mazal> Nope , waar het oom die woord gekry ?
<Kilos> ou engels/afrikaans woordeboek
<mazal> k
<Kilos> maar daai plek is bekend as koeksister interchange of iets
<Kilos> inetpro het n lienk hier gelos wat dit wys
<Kilos> http://wikimapia.org/23603167/Koeksister-intersection
<mazal> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruller
<Kilos> en hier het ek gedink dis net boere lekker goed
<mazal> Thanx vir daai link oom , interesant
<Kilos> dank  die pro as hy wakker skrik seun
<mazal> maaz tell inetpro Dankie vir die koeksister kruising link
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz seen georgl
<Maaz> Kilos: georgl was last seen 1 year, 3 months, 24 days, 21 hours, 2 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-18 00:34:39 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-08 06:06:55 PST
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> morning Kilos mazal and all others
<Kilos> greetings chesedo 
<mazal> Morning chesedo
 * Kilos cold
<chesedo> Maaz: flip the timer
<Maaz> chesedo: *blink*
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<mazal> maaz huge
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> oi
<mazal> maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<chesedo> great ty mazal
<chesedo> Kilos: there you go ^^ ... now warm up :D
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee please
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> chesedo: Sure
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: rusk please
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> Maaz: with rusk
<Maaz> chesedo: Huh?
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> rusks
<chesedo> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard chesedo help yourself
<chesedo> shame Maaz does not know about moderation :P
<Kilos> he knows peeps
<Kilos> and with a beermug of coffee one can do serious damage to a box of oumas
 * chesedo wants one and he only offers plurals
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal, chesedo and Kilos!
<mazal> maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<mazal> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<chesedo> Maaz: thanks man
<Maaz> chesedo It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<mazal> Kilos: What was that stuff I should get for knee , already forgot. Glecirine ?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> gelatine
<mazal> oi , I'm gonna buy wrong stuff
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> die poeier wat hulle in jellie gebruik
 * chesedo thought that koeksister intersection was this one https://www.google.co.za/maps/@-25.6843545,28.2807713,18z
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> hey Kilos looks like I will be up in your neck of the woods this weekend
<Kilos> gonna be cold lad
<Kilos> you coming for kids?
<magespawn> no, coming up to see my dad before he goes to england and collect a car
<magespawn> so pack all my warmest clothes then?
<Kilos> is he moving to the uk?
<magespawn> looks like it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> many many peeps are leaving
<mazal> Morning magespawn , thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> days just above 20°c magespawn but nights between 9 and 12°c
<thatgraemeguy> is that what passes for "cold" up there? o_O
<Kilos> nope thatgraemeguy we get to -2 sometimes
<Kilos> this is just the start
<Kilos> but magespawn is a nataller
<thatgraemeguy> oh right :D
<thatgraemeguy> my brother-in-law is from KZN, moved down mmm maybe 2 years ago. Says he doesn't enjoy KZN weather anymore
<Kilos> and where he is in the north 10°c is freezing
<thatgraemeguy> my old man was from KZN and came to the cape temporarilyin the late 60s i think
<thatgraemeguy> just never went back
<magespawn> yup so still sitting at 16 and 35 sometime 40
<mazal> I must still visit the Cape one day
<thatgraemeguy> #capetownrocks :D
<magespawn> that is what all the people from cape town say
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> it is raining today so i can actually wear trouses without breaking too much of a sweat
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ntal weather rocks
<magespawn> trousers
<magespawn> bit humid at times
<thatgraemeguy> yeah we are back in summer again for the next few days
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell inetpro Dankie vir die koeksister kruising link" 1 hour, 59 minutes and 34 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you even got your morning in the morning
<Kilos> gonna rain
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we need rain so its fine
<pavlushka> Yo Kilos !!
<pavlushka> listening to shaggy, lol!
<pavlushka> Hi everyone, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos!
<pavlushka> and why you are applying for Bengali Translations^^??
<Kilos> me?
<pavlushka> they will not approve you coz you are an African and not approving me caz  I know you.
<Kilos> i didnt apply man
<pavlushka> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn/+members#proposed, check it.
<Kilos> oh thats india
<Kilos> i have applied there so i can help them get a loco going again
<pavlushka> with the same condition?
<Kilos> what condition
<pavlushka> jammed
<Kilos> why you say they blocking you because you know me
<pavlushka> just kidding.
<Kilos> facts only, dont let your head run away with you
<mazal> Oh boy , freezing wind have arrived here
<Kilos> there are many waiting for approval
<pavlushka> see the waiting list there.
<Kilos> yes very many
<Kilos> looks like admins have left
<pavlushka> since when they are waiting you see.
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> pavlushka: For interest sake , Kilos found that word
<Kilos> same as your was
<Kilos> thats what i do
<Kilos> i try fix things
<pavlushka> mazal, yes, its actually a doughnut derivative
<mazal> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruller
<pavlushka> Kilos, cp.
<mazal> The middle pic is the closest , but we make it little different here
<pavlushka> mazal, doesn't matter to me as long as I cant taste it.
<mazal> Kilos: Speaking of fixing things , I am in the modd to fiddle with something again
<mazal> mood*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fix you internet man
<mazal> That I can't do unfortunately
<Kilos> keep nagging
<mazal> Am in the mood for a fresh install , been a while
<pavlushka> mazal, send some koeksister please.
<Kilos> have you tweeted them yet
<mazal> I don't have tweet
<Kilos> get it then
<mazal> pavlushka: I don't bake unfortunately
<Kilos> that way you tweet complaints and the world sees it and they make a plan quick to clear complaints and keep looking cool
<Kilos> and mail the CEO
<mazal> I wonder if I will go Ubu or Kubu this time
<Kilos> no matter
<Kilos> you will be back kde again when you wake up
<mazal> This KDE pc annoyes me a bit
<pavlushka> Kilos, lol
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Got slower and slower as time went on , reminds me of Windoze
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<mazal> bbl
<pavlushka> I am an Ubuntu fan but tried Xubuntu, not bad, atleast for my low config. tried to explore Lubuntu but it locks me out in the live session.
<pavlushka> though I tried other flavors as well.
<pavlushka> Kilos, back from lunch, a milestone reached.
<Kilos> what pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, the lunch is the milestone.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Missing Cryterion while burping!
<thatgraemeguy> o_O
<pavlushka> nice to meet you thatgraemeguy !
<pavlushka> ^
<thatgraemeguy> charmed, I'm sure ;-p
<mazal> Just packed in some of that new Chesa's ribs , quite good
<mazal> oom Kilos , that command you gave , shouldn't I add the device name as well ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> it will fsck whe nyou reboot
<Kilos> mazal ^^
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Cryterion> tks
<inetpro> mazal: send him the recipe man, then he can make it himself the open source way
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> dag Kilos
<mazal> Kilos: I have multiple drives , will it check all if you don't specify device name ?
<mazal> That's what I meant
<mazal> or asked
<Kilos> watch when ig runs it will tell you
<Kilos> mine checks /storage as well
<mazal> k
<Kilos> it starts wbefore login in
<mazal> And if the drives are not all linux format ?
<Kilos> kyk mooi en lees vinnig
<mazal> Does it skip the NTFS ones
<Kilos> yes i think so
<mazal> inetpro: Uhm......Ek het jou verloor. recipe ?
<Kilos> why would it want to check ntfs unless the ntfs is whats slowing you down
<Kilos> koeksisters man
<mazal> ah ok
<Kilos> keep up
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Julle maak my duermekaar man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hy se dit altyd vir my
<mazal> Kilos: I added /dev/sda to the command , will see when I boot tomorrow
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> but normally trhy things as is then add on
<mazal> It's suppose to run every 50 boots or something like that ? Mine has never ran though in about a year now
<mazal> Kilos: Jou wou my nie antwoord nie toe add on ek maar
<Kilos> it will sort your working system
<mazal> If there are an issue on the drive that is
<Kilos> ek was buite
<mazal> Might be nothing wrong there
<Kilos> you complianing its getting slower
<Kilos> it runs fast so you must be awake
<mazal> Yep 
<mazal> Yeah I know it , last time I saw it was when I was still on Ubu. This KDE one has never run
<Kilos> im sure its mainly to ensure your working system runs well
<mazal> And like I say , it's suppose to run automatically every 50 boots , unless it was changed
<Kilos> who cares about extra ntfs drives
<Kilos> i have no idea
<mazal> You do when you work in a multi OS environment. This is at work remember
<mazal> Have lots of work stuff backed up on it
<mazal> But that won't be the slowdown. It doesn't even mount upon boot , I only mount it when needed
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> mazal, are you angry with me? why you are talking native? ok, send a 1 dollar check, I will buy it.
<pavlushka> opensource donation.
<mazal> pavlushka: huh ?
<pavlushka> mazal, you solved the problem? I am just kidding.
<Kilos> pavlushka http://www.food.com/recipe/south-african-koeksisters-309851
<inetpro> mazal: Force fsck.ext4 on reboot, but really “forceful” http://askubuntu.com/questions/14740/force-fsck-ext4-on-reboot-but-really-forceful?rq=1
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<unlaudable> Kilos, o/
<unlaudable> so has there been a discussion about ubuntu on windows yet? ;-P
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> the odd comments
<inetpro> unlaudable: maybe
<pavlushka> Kilos, mazal, almost looks like http://www.bdinfozone.com/%E0%A6%98%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%87-%E0%A6%A4%E0%A7%88%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%BF-%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A8-%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%9A%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%9A%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%9C%E0%A6%BF/
<Kilos> i suppose everyone has their own way of doing things
<unlaudable> 8|
<inetpro> oh but mazal, I doubt whether your slowing down machine will be a storage issue, unless you run windows
<inetpro> start by checking processes and memory utilisation
<mazal> inetpro: Thanx. so if I understand that correctly , the force check actually does nothing if that setting in the config is not yes
<mazal> It will check but not fix
<mazal> inetpro: Oh and no it's not a dual boot , Just Kubu 14.04 with some NTFS partitions which is rarely mounted
<mazal> gonna have a reboot and see what it finds if anything
<mazal> Ok fsck ran , but didn't find or do anything that I could see
<Kilos> isnt it faster
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> did you change the last line to =yes
<mazal> Yeah I changed the relevant config to yes
<mazal> ./etc/default something as per that link
<Kilos> ok then you gotta ask pro for links to see whats slowing it down
<Kilos> something shows what is using resources
<Kilos> been there, done that , then forgot
<Kilos> maybe swap is off
<mazal> Don't think I have a swap
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Can't remember when I installed
<Kilos> swap frees up ram
<Kilos> look for a swap partition
<mazal> I do have one I  see
<Kilos> size
<mazal> Dunno , it's not readable
<Kilos> gparted will show size 
<mazal> Lemme go to gparted rather
<Kilos> and what /swap is
<mazal> 5.32 gig
<Kilos> i dont know how to check if its on
<Kilos> sudo swapon /dev/sda?
<mazal> I don't even think it's used really
<mazal> Maybe in old days with little ram
<Kilos> how much ram have you got
<mazal> 16 gig
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i only have 4
<mazal> Trying to remember the command that shows mem usage
<Kilos> mine hasnt slowed down at all since installing
<mazal> Does KDE have a task manager or something that shows resources ?
<Kilos> inetpro ^
<MaNI> yes - ksysguard
<MaNI> or ctrl + shit + escape
<MaNI> *shift
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Does nothing
<MaNI> or ctrl + escape
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<mazal> Ok that works
<mazal> Doesn't seem to be a memory hog. Highest in use is only 140k , all other apps is below that
<MaNI> though if in doubt htop is always best anyway :p
<mazal> Aaah there's the one I tried to remember !!!!!!
<mazal> htop also not showing anything weird. Highest cpu app jumps between 4 and 5 % and ram highest at about 1%
<mazal> Total ram in use 965mb
<Kilos> where you see that
<mazal> That pic paste refuse to work otherwise I could show you
<mazal> Even less ram now 925mb
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/htop-5vNQJwCz.png
<Kilos> im running htop but dont see where you see total ram use
<mazal> Top left
<mazal> In my pic it's 928/16002
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> mine is 930 and swap 642
<mazal> Might be hardware also
<mazal> Maybe the ram or cpu is not lekker anymore
<mazal> BTW the picpaste in the topic I can't get to work , just as a side note. Copy and paste tells me " no image data on clipboard ". Drag and drop from file manager keeps minimizing the window that I can't drag into it
<Kilos> you arent using swap i see
<mazal> Yeah , not meccesary
<mazal> neccesary*
<mazal> I can't remember any of my pc's ever using swap space. ( 8 gig and more ram ). The old ones might have used it
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<mazal> gtg for now , have a nice evening everyone
<Kilos> you too
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> magespawn why so quiet
<Kilos> my clearance is done yay
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> the clearance for oz?
<Kilos> from the cops ya
<Kilos> now to get it , copy and send to visa peeps
<magespawn> excellent
<magespawn> so simple and easy[6~
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yeah everything is simple, it just the waiting that takes forever
<Kilos> i started the whole process in november hoping to be there for xmas and new year
<Kilos> now ill get there in winter
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ill just stay in bed i think
<Kilos> just started raining here
<Kilos> inetpro go home quick
<inetpro> if it started then it is too late sir
<Kilos> nono we far from town
<Kilos> just go
<Kilos> or spend the night at work without pap en sous
<Kilos> aw, so little rain
 * Kilos wonders if pro even got wet
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am getting addicted on irc, its all your fault.
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> ping theblazehen:
<pavlushka> my bad, wrong prep, to irc.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> get addicted to learning python too
<pavlushka> okey dokey, Kilos !
<Kilos> inetpro het jy nat gekry?
<Cryterion> hoekom is sy nat?
<chesedo> Oo guys, anyone interest in the Ubuntu for Hope might want to check in later - Karl may be here to give an update
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we should all be interested in helping karl
<chesedo> And if anyone can help with a logo or website then also check in
 * chesedo now here on mobile just for it :)
<Kilos> the website must be made from scratch??
<Kilos> fly the best one for the job
<Kilos> but he so busy
<Kilos> sjoe
<chesedo> Don't know. He has this so far Ubuntuforhope.org 
 * chesedo will check it later on lappy
<Kilos> google cant find it
<Kilos> Maaz google Ubuntuforhope.org
<Maaz> Kilos: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<chesedo> Kilos it too new...
<chesedo> Why use Google to go to address
<Kilos> http:// in front
<Kilos> it wasnt clickable
<chesedo> Sound like irc client issue
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforhope.org
<Kilos> that works
<Kilos> i go eat'
<Cryterion> grrr, the ubuntu for hope is a twitter thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> buidling the site wont involved twitter
<Kilos> building
<Cryterion> nope, but it just guides you to the twitter channel
<Kilos> its all connection he had at the time
<Kilos> some peeps live on the tweet place
<Cryterion> it's still building, things take time
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<Cryterion> yeah some do
<Kilos> you didnt know
<Kilos> um
<Cryterion> ?
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> forgot
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> corrie 306 or something
<Cryterion> didn't know what?
<Cryterion> huh?
<Kilos> he was here when i joined
<Kilos> helped me with repos and stuff
<Cryterion> If it's twitter related then I won't know
<Kilos> then left
<Cryterion> Kilo's I'm confused
<Cryterion> Kilos*
<Kilos> corrie306 is his nick
<Kilos> he was here on u buntu
<Cryterion> ah, for the ubuntuforhope 
<Kilos> then went somewhere
<Cryterion> ok
<Kilos> no man
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Kilos> he tweeted none stop
<Kilos> dunno where he went
<Cryterion> don't use twitter so would never have seen it
<Kilos> Maaz seen corrie306
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who corrie306 is
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> seen corrie206
<Cryterion> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz seen corrie206
<Maaz> Kilos: corrie206 was last seen 5 years, 4 months, 27 days, 1 hour, 5 minutes and 49 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2010-12-07 08:41:26 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-05-17 05:55:30 PDT
<Cryterion> ouch
<Kilos> wow so long already
<Cryterion> that's a long time now
<Cryterion> Maaz: seen cry*
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who cry* is
<Kilos> yeah im a ballie here already
<Kilos> Maaz seen Cryterion 
<Maaz> Kilos: Cryterion was last seen 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-06 10:47:51 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-06 08:07:00 PDT
<Cryterion> asterisks don't work with him 
<Cryterion> I was trying the wildcard with Maaz
<Cryterion> Is he case sensitive?
<Cryterion> Maaz: seen Cry*
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who Cry* is
<Kilos> really
<Cryterion> nope don't work
<Kilos> but you have to have correct spelling
<Cryterion> case, and full spelling, can't use wildcards 
<Kilos> Maaz seen kilos
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos was last seen 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-06 10:49:31 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-05 22:13:19 PDT
<Cryterion> Maaz: seen Kilo*
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who Kilo* is
<Kilos> wow K meant nothing
<Cryterion> ok so not case sensitive
<Cryterion> maaz: seen cryterion
<Maaz> Cryterion: cryterion was last seen 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-06 10:50:44 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-06 08:07:00 PDT
<Cryterion> nope definately not
<Kilos> maybe he uses another character
<Cryterion> maaz: seen cry?
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who cry is
<Kilos> fly will know being a python man
<Cryterion> if 1 has been programmed in
<Kilos> 40 mins to wait for fly and pro
<Cryterion> maaz: seen cry!
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who cry is
<Cryterion> maaz takes out the char's
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Cryterion> Maaz: seen Me
<Maaz> Cryterion: Me has been offline on freenode since 2013-02-09 13:54:24 PST
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> ask the weed
<Cryterion> Maaz: where's the weed?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Kilos> wow there was a me
<Cryterion> weed
<Kilos> zeorin why so quiet?
<Cryterion> poor bot, we abuse him enough
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> there all forgiven
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> Maaz: is the beer still at the back of the fridge?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Kilos> how would you ask about the * thing
<Cryterion> Maaz: Beer
<Maaz> Cryterion look in the fridge my friend
<Kilos> as in what was its function
<Kilos> to fill all cry nicks?
<Cryterion> a general search query would by say for example cry* would search "cry" as the first 3 characters and match all cases.
<Kilos> you read code hey
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> you can get ibid code somewhere
<Kilos> on github i think it is now
<Cryterion> try "dir *.*" in terminal or even "ls *.*."
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> bot talks a different language
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<kmf> howdy all
<Cryterion> Will look next week, currently need to look at xml on android, not sure how it all work if anyone has ideas on where to start looking for info
<Kilos> hi kmf 
<chesedo> howdy partner :) 
<Cryterion> heya chesedo
<Cryterion> and kmf
<chesedo> so which bank are we robbing next :P
<Cryterion> the one with cash in it
<kmf> chesedo .... really hope it's a "The Party" reference 
<kmf> Cryterion evening
<Kilos> what about me?
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> i go eat worms
 * Cryterion will send some cash to from the heist once he's freed
<chesedo> Cryterion: yea, last time was way too imbaressing when they ended up being cashless
<Cryterion> yeah, that's a problem often, need to to find the full ones
<chesedo> kmf: no, do not know "the party"... is it a movie, book, series...
<kmf> chesedo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5bP5NEhArc
<Kilos> kmf you have to wait a while for pro and fly
<chesedo> lol Kilos, sweet or sour worms
<Kilos> family time still
<kmf> yep ")
<kmf> same here borrowed time 
<Kilos> maybe pro got wet on the way home now has flu
 * Kilos listens for a sneeze
<Cryterion> chesedo, fat and juicy ones
<Kilos> you know what we all need to do
<Kilos> tell maaz where we are
<Kilos> then i dont have to try remember
<Cryterion> Maaz: where am I?
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am in Pennington
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> Kilos?
<Kilos> Maaz Kilos is <reply> Just west of Pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: chesedo is <reply> Not on mars yet Kilos, please try again later
<Maaz> chesedo: I already know stuff about chesedo
<Kilos> Maaz Cryterion is <reply> Pennington
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Cryterion> Maaz: Cryterion is in Pennington KZN South Coast
<Maaz> Cryterion: I already know stuff about Cryterion
<chesedo> Maaz: chesedo
<Maaz> chesedo is our meeting chair. He enjoys the hot seat :D
<Kilos> lol chesedo 
<Kilos> Maaz cryterion
<Maaz> Pennington
<chesedo> Maaz: forget chesedo
<Kilos> Maaz chesedo
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> ok so it worked
<Cryterion> Maaz chesedo
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Cryterion> Maaz kilos
<Maaz> Cryterion: kilos is a clever peep
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<chesedo> Maaz: chesedo is <reply> Pretoria North, and appears to enjoy the hot seat :D
<Maaz> chesedo: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> Maaz superfly is <reply> Capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about superfly
<Kilos> Maaz superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly is a diplomat
<Kilos> Maaz inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro is used to talking through his hat
<Kilos> hahaha
 * chesedo rofl
<Kilos> Maaz tumbleweed  is <reply> The globe trotter is based in silicon valley
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> bushtech you in south west or near it?
<tumbleweed> actually up in SF, not the valley (if you live in the bay area, you draw a distinction between the valley and the rest of the bay area)
<Kilos> o my
<Kilos> Maaz forget tumbleweed 
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz tumbleweed  is <reply> Up in SF, not the valley (if you live in the bay area, you draw a distinction between the valley and the rest of the bay area)
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<tumbleweed> :)
<Kilos> there are even snobs there
 * inetpro has a sudden involuntary expulsion of air from the nose and mouth due to irritation of his nostrils
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro 
<tumbleweed> the valley is this big dreary suburbia
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, really?
<Kilos> Cryterion what was the question for the weed
<chesedo> wildcard expressions for Maaz seen
<Kilos> tumbleweed ^^
<Kilos> when i talk about ibid he hides
<Kilos> inetpro really what?
<Kilos> im nearly asleep here
<inetpro> 04/06 20:06:00 <Kilos> maybe pro got wet on the way home now has flu
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> did the rain get you man
<inetpro> would have been wet if I left at the time when you said I should
<inetpro> just had a slight drizzle later
<Kilos> yay so your usual not listening paid off for once
<inetpro> and not as cold as I expected
<bushtech> kilos: Vaalkopdam
<inetpro> Kilos: haha :-)
<inetpro> did I see kmf here?
<Kilos> Maaz bushtech is <reply> Vaalkopdam wherever that might be
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> yes
<kmf> inetpro yep
<Kilos> he is waiting for you guys to build the website
<inetpro> oh nice, welcome back kmf
<bushtech> near Sun City
<inetpro> oh and hi tumbleweed
<inetpro> you guys should show your faces more often here
<Kilos> he is hiding inetpro ibiditis
<inetpro> Kilos: give him a break
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what must i break
<chesedo> a kitkat
<inetpro> you can't expect him to make negligible change to the bot each time you see him
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i didnt it was just a simple wuestion
<Kilos> question
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> about a wildcard thing
<Cryterion> yeah, the wildcard thing is a big change though!
<inetpro> Kilos: forget bout a wildcard thing
<Kilos> we asked it there was one
<Kilos> not make one
<inetpro> it's insignificant
<Kilos> obviously
<inetpro> explain why you want it, what is the real problem here?
<Cryterion> makes searching easier
<inetpro> really?
<Cryterion> if you forget things, you put the wildcard in to help find it
<inetpro> Cryterion: how difficult is it to type cry[tab]?
<Cryterion> Maaz: cry[tab]?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<inetpro> and I mean as in, type cry and press tab
<Kilos> hahaha
<Cryterion> that don't work
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<chesedo> hahaha
<Kilos> at last i have some support
 * Kilos dances a jig
<Cryterion> just for people currently in the channel, if they aren't?
<inetpro> Kilos: please define support
<kmf> Maaz: kmf
<Maaz> kmf: Huh?
<kmf> Maaz: what you looking at ?
<Maaz> kmf: Excuse me?
<Kilos> tey take over when i run out of words
<Cryterion> maaz: seen knf
<Maaz> Cryterion: I don't know who knf is
<kmf> lol
<Cryterion> maaz: seen k
<Maaz> Cryterion: k has been offline on freenode since 2011-05-03 02:59:35 PDT
<Cryterion> hmm, pushed tab on that and just saw Kilos kmf show 10 times
<Cryterion> yeah, is my client doing it
<Kilos> inetpro stop arguing and start building the sitre
<Kilos> site
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro comes to #ubuntu-za to relax and you want me to work?
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> you have rested for too long now
<Kilos> last work was on the africa site
<inetpro> Kilos: I still haven't receive the pay that you promised
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i actually promised and didnt deliver?
<inetpro> where are all the registered LoCo's?
<inetpro> yo promised to wake them up man
<Kilos> they africa locos are to small and busy
<Kilos> but they are active
<inetpro> excuses, excuses...
<Kilos> > Bonjour, [..] A compter du 31 Mars 2016 nous allons entamer la
<Kilos> > synchro de Xenial Xerus mais uniquement en 64 bits. Et pour les
<Kilos> > autres versions d'ubuntu, nous ne ferons plus de copie des versions
<Kilos> > 32 bits. Ce qui signifie que vous trouverez sur ce miroir :
<Kilos> >
<Kilos> > * Debian (Wheezy,Jessie) : 64 bits * Ubuntu (Precise, Trusty,
<Kilos> > Xenial) : 64 bits
<Kilos> see
<inetpro> yoh
<kmf> inetpro at least he isnt using @ signs .....
<Kilos> i sleep at night
<Kilos> haha'
<chesedo> Kilos: bonjour is abviously hello...
<Kilos> im not a tweeter
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> and "a compter" is a computer...
<chesedo> so you get the idea of how to go about translating the rest :P
<Kilos> its french
<kmf> Kilos ... I'm a twit
<inetpro> Hello, [..] As of March 31, 2016 we will begin the sync Xenial Xerus but only 64 bits. And for other versions of ubuntu, we will do more than copy of the 32-bit versions. This means that you will find on the mirror:
<Kilos> haha kmf we noticed from the link on the site
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, are you trying to spin a story?
<chesedo> Kilos: am trying to pull your leg... 'supporting' inetpro for a bit
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> im showing that the africa locos are active
<chesedo> kmf: i shared the site link here...
<Kilos> we helped willy get his repo recognised remember
<kmf> Kilos: yep ...https://ubuntuforhope.org/
<chesedo> Kilos: french is an europian thing... next excuse
<kmf> chesedo thanks
<Kilos> many french ex colonies in africa
<inetpro> lol
 * inetpro stops yanking his chain
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> kmf: so what's the plan sir?
 * Kilos relaxe
<Kilos> s
 * chesedo will have to stop with him then
<inetpro> kmf: you wanted to launch your site when?
<kmf> inetpro so the story so far ... Speaking to people about the Branding and Website, still need a volunteer for the Website :)
<kmf> the plan is to Launch on 27 April 2016, Freedom day
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<kmf> inetpro ?
<chesedo> kmf: anything specific that you want the site to be build upon?
<kmf> chesedo ... the dns is point to dreamhost .... so it's basically anything php / wordpress ...
<Kilos> kmf just point hem in the right direction, give permissions and watch the sparks fly
<kmf> yes
<kmf> Kilos ... quick and dirty page with the info
<Kilos> i dunno if we have php friendly peeps here
<kmf> chesedo anything ... plain text
<kmf> Kilos pure html ...
 * chesedo wonders who Kilos's him is
<Kilos> Cryterion you keeping up?
<Kilos> chesedo Cryterion superfly inetpro 
<kmf> chesedo I'll send you the details :)
<chesedo> fly would probably be happy if we could use nikola
<Kilos> fly can do anything but has preferences
<inetpro> I'd say all depends on how often info changes
<Kilos> we need one guy to head the task
<inetpro> many if not most sites out there do not change often and are best done with something like nikola
<kmf> it's static content pointing to an issue tracker :)
<chesedo> having current event info and/or a blog are the things i see that could change info often
<inetpro> kmf: example: https://ubuntu-za.org/
<inetpro> static files are version controlled on launchpad
<kmf> cool
<kmf> would like to host it on gitlab
<chesedo> kmf: issue tracker?
<kmf> chesedo: a place we can manage requests 
<chesedo> using gitlab (or hub) will be possible
<inetpro> static is much safer than a frequently changing cms with many vulnerabilities
<chesedo> oh get it
<kmf> inetpro: ... and you know about vulnerabilities ;)
<chesedo> kmf: will that be a self hosting gitlab?
 * inetpro knows about vulnerabilities?
<inetpro> no ways
<kmf> chesedo ... nope
<kmf> chesedo gitlab.com
<chesedo> oh mastersmost also integrates with gitlab... somehow inetpro
<inetpro> mastersmost?
<chesedo> mattermost
<inetpro> ahh :-)
 * inetpro forgot about that already
<kmf> chesedo: https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-mattermost
<inetpro> am feeling so much more at home with irc
<chesedo> yip kmf, we testing it here https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<Kilos> right guys, ty for the excitement. dont relax now. much work to be done
<kmf> inetpro ... erm times are a changing ...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kmf> chesedo ... I heard
<kmf> night Kilos 
<chesedo> night Kilos
<Kilos> tay well all
<Kilos> stay
<inetpro> kmf: go sign up before you fall asleep :-)
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> and thanks for popping in here 
<Kilos> its better than twiter
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<inetpro> oops
<chesedo> dreamhost seems to support python too, so nikola is possible
<chesedo> and can get shell access to it (hopefully auto deploy will be possible)
<inetpro> chesedo: nice! Where do you see that?
<chesedo> inetpro: https://www.dreamhost.com/hosting/shared/#shared-tech
<inetpro> wow
<chesedo> kmf: you have a shared hosting account right?
<chesedo> that page deflated my south african pride a bit...
<inetpro> ah ok, so this is like AWS or like a VPS service?
<chesedo> inetpro: just impressive shared hosting
<inetpro> chesedo: african pride, how so?
<kmf> chesedo: yep
<kmf> chesedo: must I organize a Digital Ocean droplet?
<chesedo> shared hosting for +-R150 with shell access, unlimited space, bandwitdh, sql, email and domain (seems like can connect multiple domains)
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<inetpro> pavlushka: sleep well sir
<chesedo> ....python, perl, rails support, ssl and svn
<chesedo> night pavlushka
<Cryterion> chesedo, why not go for a full vps at R79 per month?
<kmf> chesedo: I really love them ... been a client for 10 years
 * chesedo contacted axxess today and they won't even allow ssh
<chesedo> so am still disgusted from it
<kmf> my internet is "down" for 21 Days .... due to a fault in the area
<inetpro> chesedo: oh yeah, we live in the hinterland, you forgot?
<Cryterion> chesedo try http://http://www.clickworks.co.za that's where my own server is hosted
 * Cryterion waits for telkom, 2 weeks later
<chesedo> Cryterion: problem is client is using them...
<Cryterion> in what way?
<Cryterion> hmm, think I get it
<chesedo> kmf: any logo ideas that you have?
<Cryterion> you could set it up, mail, and web server, you'll just need to investigate the web based website editing stuff, basics is easy
<kmf> chesedo: 
<inetpro> kmf: I suggest you register the project on gitlab as a starting point
<kmf> chesedo: yes :D ... meeting a Designer this week
<chesedo> Cryterion: client uses them so have to make the app work on there platform
<Cryterion> then you have full ssh root abilities when needed
<kmf> inetpro: sure
<Cryterion> hmm
<Cryterion> platform is?
<chesedo> axxess
<Cryterion> ok don't know it, sorry
<chesedo> but found a work around will just take more innitial effort
<kmf> inetpro: https://gitlab.com/groups/ubuntuforhope
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<chesedo> kmf: do we join the group somehow?
<kmf> chesedo: what is your username .... then I can quickly add you
<chesedo> kmf: it will be chesedo in a bit
<kmf> chesedo :) added
<superfly> chesedo: you don't need python on the server for nikola, just on your machine.
<chesedo> ok ty superfly
<kmf> superfly ... just a fly on the wall
 * superfly is in a DebConf meeting
<superfly> kmf: doesn't Obsidian want to sponsor DebConf16?
<kmf> superfly I'll speak to our Marketing 
<superfly> kmf: http://media.debconf.org/dc16/fundraising/debconf16_sponsorship_brochure.pdf
<superfly> kmf: we could really do with some more local sponsors. At the moment we have 0.
<kmf> superfly ... will see if someone is online :D
<kmf> superfly: good grief ... that is very expensive .... 
<kmf> superfly I remember when we did LinuxWorld a couple of years ago it was R100k
<kmf> superfly: but I will ask around :) 
 * chesedo is going white
<superfly> kmf: Bronze is acceptable, only R20k
<kmf> superfly ... kmf is a all or nothing kinda guy 
 * Cryterion spraypaints chesedo blue
<superfly> kmf: aim for the sky, can only fall shorter, hey?
<superfly> or what's that saying?
<kmf> superfly: :) http://scaleconf.org/sponsors/packages.html
<Cryterion> aim for the stars to reach the sky 
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> kmf: I'm just the website guy, I don't decide on the sponsorships
<chesedo> Cryterion: just leave white lines lest I look like a blue (word i shall not mention)
<kmf> superfly ek s^e net
 * Cryterion thinks its a bit late to leave white lines, but starts trying to
<kmf> inetpro: added
<superfly> kmf: Microsoft is a silver sponsor.... #justsaying
<inetpro> ooohhh
<kmf> superfly: golem golem 
<superfly> https://debconf16.debconf.org/sponsors/
 * Cryterion changes the blue to black, starts making chesedo like black and white, like the sharks
<superfly> Where's Mr McIver... I need to speak to him too
<inetpro> kmf: where do I see that I''ve been aded?
 * chesedo cries half of the black lines away
<inetpro> added as well
<kmf> inetpro: https://gitlab.com/groups/ubuntuforhope/group_members
 * Cryterion resprayes
<inetpro> oops....
 * inetpro notices an email
<inetpro> thanks kmf!
 * chesedo realises he had a nightmare and goes back to sleep
<chesedo> Night all
<inetpro> uh, good night chesedo
 * inetpro wonders about the nightmare
<Cryterion> night chesedo
<Cryterion> Think he dreamt but sharks
<kmf> chesedo: night
<kmf> inetpro Cryterion superfly night dudes
<kmf> need to sleep
<Cryterion> night knf
<inetpro> good night kmf
<kmf> Cryterion: try it again
<kmf> ;)
<Cryterion> night kmf
<kmf> Cryterion: much better
<Cryterion> damn n is next to m
<kmf> :D
<superfly> night kmf
<kmf> my second name is Maria
<superfly> bwahahahaha!!!!
<kmf> now you'll never forget it
 * Cryterion doesn't have a 2nd name :)
<superfly> Cryterion: neither do I
<Cryterion> names shorter than my id number
<kmf> technically I don't have a second name either .... but no one wants to call me Karl-Maria
<Cryterion> hmm, hyphened
<kmf> Cryterion germans got to love them
<Cryterion> yeah, I'm a Bauer
<inetpro> kmf: is that for real?
<Cryterion> yes
<Cryterion> 5th generation from 1856 german settlers here in SA
<kmf> inetpro ... Karl-Manfred Fischer, personally Maria sounds better
<inetpro> ahh, now that makes much more sense
<kmf> My Grandfather came in 1956 ... trying to avoid somethings somewhere
<inetpro> :-)
<Cryterion> ah ok
 * inetpro likes the name Karl-Manfred
<inetpro> very nice name
<kmf> inetpro so did the fuhrer 
<kmf> inetpro Karl-Magdalena 
<inetpro> hmm...
<kmf> kmf is kmf
<inetpro> Karl-Manfred the Führer
<kmf> lol
<kmf> inetpro: that is only what my kids call me
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> time to go sleep Karl :-)
<kmf> inetpro: ja
<kmf> good night xxx
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Cryterion> interesting http://fossbytes.com/play-worlds-first-torrent-website-zeronet-thats-impossible-shutdown/
<Cryterion> Netherlands just voted themselves out of the EU
<inetpro> Cryterion: really?
<Cryterion> inetpro https://www.rt.com/news/338694-dutch-referendum-ukraine-eu/
<Cryterion> after reading, It points more to Netherlands leaving rather than just Ukraine
<Cryterion> EU is at breakup point I beieve
<Cryterion> and US is about to fail as well
<Cryterion> ok well night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-07
<Kilos> morning peeps
<TheMurdz> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi TheMurdz 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<TheMurdz> Thanks a bunch!
<Kilos> you havent been here before hey?
<TheMurdz> Nope, Only started engaging with local communities today.
<Kilos> great you are welcome to hang here 24/7
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> like where you are and what system you use etc
<Kilos> you know who weare hey?
<Kilos> we are
<TheMurdz> Awe, Thanks. Sounds like a plan. Well, I'm a sysadmin for one of ZA's ISPs, We don't really use Ubuntu for production, and our workstations are mainly MacOS unless we ask for something else. My personal systems at home though use Ubuntu though. 
<TheMurdz> I assume you're all ZA's Ubuntu community ?
<Kilos> yip thats us
<TheMurdz> Well I'm based in JHB. I live the early life, usually up already at 5am. Cleaning up Naemon...
<Kilos> we invite all linux users and even have the odd windows person here when he needs help migrating to linux
<Kilos> cool we have quite a few sysadmins here
<TheMurdz> hahaha, great great. Good morning to the one Windows user wherever he/she roams.
<TheMurdz> Great to hear!
<Kilos> may i ask which isp
<TheMurdz> Afrihost
<Kilos> cool quite a few guys use it
<Kilos> now they have direct contact
<TheMurdz> Nice. haha, Well I'll only really help out with hosting and it's infrastructure. The residential connectivity side of things I can't really help out with much.
<TheMurdz> I'm open to help, but if things break, I'll just be handing out delayed responses. I'm sure you understand why though.
<Kilos> yeah but you could maybe point them to the correct peeps when they have hassles
<TheMurdz> Sure, that's cool with me. You seem like the only one awake so early?
<Kilos> our fly is most likely half asleep on the train to work
<Kilos> and other sysadmins do most of their work after everyone else goes home
<TheMurdz> Oh, shame man. 
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<Kilos> lol
<TheMurdz> Oh haha, nice. 
<Kilos> more mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Wat seg daai bot , hoe lank gaan ons koud kry ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 9° C., Friday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 10° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 24° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 26° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 12° C., Monday: Clear. High: 27° C., Monday Night: Clear.
<Maaz> Low: 14° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 28° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 15° C., Wednesday:…
<mazal> 22 ? Sal dit glo as ek dit voel
<TheMurdz> Time to move the server racks outside. They'll do just fine.
<mazal> Voel of ons naby 0 is hier
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal meet our new sysadmin TheMurdz 
<mazal> Hi TheMurdz
<mazal> Me be mazal , breaker of many things :P
<TheMurdz> Heya Mazal! haha, great to meet you.
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi Cryterion zipper 
<inetpro> Guten morgen 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> morgen her inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: where is your friend grumble? 
<Kilos> cold hey
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> maybe studying
<inetpro> oops, I mean, I found him 
<Kilos> Maaz seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 24 days, 17 hours, 33 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-03-13 05:13:32 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-03-13 05:38:51 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> oh you found him
<Kilos> where?
<inetpro> "Just stay in bed. It's too cold. Turn away. Sleep further. Do not go down this road, it will bring only tears."
<thatgraemeguy> actually feels like afternoon already :d
<Kilos> lol
<TheMurdz> Morning morning.
<Kilos> guys meet TheMurdz sysadmin at afrihost
<TheMurdz> :)
<Kilos> and tell him where you are
<Kilos> now they are all shy
<Kilos> ai!
<thatgraemeguy> Hi Afrihost
<TheMurdz> Heya Graeme
<Kilos> you know each other?
<thatgraemeguy> so now we have an Afrihoster, a Webafrican and a Heztnerite in here
<TheMurdz> Woah, That's awesome though!
<thatgraemeguy> only as well as I know you Kilos :P
<Kilos> now we just need a telkom isp
<thatgraemeguy> uh no, then everyone will leave
<TheMurdz> hahahahaha
<Kilos> nono man then i can complain directly
<thatgraemeguy> then he'll leave..... :D
<Kilos> haha na we are too friendly
 * mazal speaks in very cruel tongues
<mazal> What a struggle
<TheMurdz> What broke now?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Tried installing something small last night at home and failed due to no internet. Searching now for full offline solution for install , none
<Kilos> oh mazal we looked at that on trello
<mazal> Developer answer: " We live in 21st century and don't care about the minority that don't have internet "
<Kilos> there are ways
<mazal> He clearly don't live in SA
<Kilos> inetpro tell him
<Kilos> mazal what app do you need to get?
<mazal> Forge
<mazal> Minecraft forge to be more exact 
<Kilos> get that and run apt rdepends for all the dependancies
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you and your games
<mazal> Have nothing else oom
<thatgraemeguy> to be honest its hard to fault him on that.... trying to be a normal user of a PC without good internet access is hard enough, but for a power user / enthusiast..... that's just so rare it isn't worth the effort to try and support that scenario
<mazal> Don't even have tv
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> told you get your 3g working and chat to us at night man
<Kilos> forget gaming
<Kilos> you missed lots last night
<mazal> thatgraemeguy: Yeah I can understand that answer. The problem is SA and the dreadful customer service and lack of infrastructure here , not the developer's fault
<thatgraemeguy> exactly
<Kilos> hmm... cupasoup lekker in the cold
<thatgraemeguy> also the lack of infrastructure is not as widespread even here
<thatgraemeguy> not saying there isn't a lack in some places but because of vocal minority effect it seems worse than it really is
<mazal> Oom it's very lonely at home , gaming is literaly all I have. No wife , no kids , no pets , no tv , no internet , no hot water , nothing !!!!
<Kilos> eish no hot water even
<TheMurdz> Ouch... 
<thatgraemeguy> no attachments..... time to move somewhere better then :)
<mazal> Kilos: No hot water for a week now yes
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Geaser broke , none in stock to replace
<thatgraemeguy> where do you live exactly? :-o
<mazal> Cullinan. Problem with the geyser thing is I live on goverment terrain. That will say it all
<mazal> I hire a flat with them
<mazal> So physical breakdowns on the flats gets repaired at goverment pace
<thatgraemeguy> population 8,693
<mazal> Nah is not really a very small town actually
<thatgraemeguy> yeah man, you need to move. that place isn't on anyone's priority list sadly
<mazal> Can't afford it on my salary
<thatgraemeguy> not with THAT attitude! ;p
<mazal> Cost of living is so high I simply can't afford it , it's a fact
<mazal> Only thing is to try and find better work then
<thatgraemeguy> go for it, apply all over, sounds like you have nothing to lose
<mazal> White male over 40 in SA , with no qualifications , what's te chance
<thatgraemeguy> I guess with that kind of attitude, then no chance
<mazal> Me and Barry have a bussness idea though which is much better me thinks
<mazal> But we need capital
<mazal> Something here that everyone needs and is not here yet , Postnet
<TheMurdz> omg... Ubuntu and Hyper-V don't like playing along today... tsk tsk 
<TheMurdz> Well, every day really.
<TheMurdz> Don't know if anyone knows about it, but it seems like ubuntu VMs hosted on HyperV hangs on shutdown with "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility", an end user gave me a fix a while back, I'll dig this up and share if anyone has the same problem :(
<TheMurdz> >> apt-get install hv-kvp-daemon-init linux-tools-`uname -r` linux-cloud-tools-`uname -r`
<TheMurdz> This was the fix, let's see how well it works.
<Kilos> waiting
<TheMurdz> End user taking their time...
<Kilos> if it works save the fix , sooner or later someone will need it
<Kilos> TheMurdz you know you can use apt on its own from 14.04
<TheMurdz> I had no idea, just tried it now. NEAT!. Thanks Kilos.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we just heard about it a couple or few weeks ago
<mazal> maaz cofee on
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<mazal> maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<mazal> maaz larger
<Maaz> Sorry mazal  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<mazal> Shees I am freezing
<Kilos> yip winter has shoved its ugly head in the door
<TheMurdz> The fix was successful and fixed the problem! WOO Save'd 
<Kilos> cool
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal!
<mazal> maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<mazal> hehehe cheeky bot
<mazal> Oom Kilos , you still using psensor without issues ?
<Kilos> not using it at all mazal 
<Kilos> did i ever
<mazal> Yes you told me about it
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> is
<Kilos> what does it do
<mazal> monitor cpu temp
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> must have been on a desktop
<Kilos> ive forgotten about it
<Kilos> this lappy runs cool with an ssd in
<mazal> Just going through my active stuff here to see what's running and saw it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you still going slow there
<mazal> Still looking for what could cause me issues
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Thing is , once everything is up and running then it's fine. It's the boot , the log-in and opening file manager that has issues
<mazal> And opening an app
<mazal> Once the app is open though it works normal
<mazal> Dies kinda sound like HDD doesn't it.
<mazal> does*
<Kilos> i dont know, they dont seem to slow down much here
<Kilos> and i have some old ones
<Kilos> is it sata or still ide
<mazal> SATA
<Kilos> size?
<mazal> Well the old drives was much better. These new ones , I dunno. Lost 2x 2TB lately , both were not even 2 years old
<Kilos> where are they now
<Kilos> i need 2tb spares
<mazal> This one is a 1TB , but 2 partitions
<mazal> 250gig OS , the rest storage
<mazal> I "helped" them out the door oom
<Kilos> man i told you long ago i need old drives for spares
<Kilos> i have a 2tb that needs a platter
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<Kilos> did you look at that link i gave you on speeding up kubuntu
<mazal> How would I get it to you oom ?
<mazal> Post office also had no service delivery
<mazal> has*
<Kilos> i can ask my son to stop there on his way past
<mazal> Oh ok , does he live close here ?
<Kilos> he travels all over sorting clients
<mazal> Ok will remember that , will give a shout when the next one breaks , my storage one at home is close to breaking
<mazal> And that's a 2tb
<Kilos> he is in rustyenburg but travels to places like thabantsimbi at times
<mazal> Also only about 3 years old and I can hear it "clanking". Not far from dead
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats bad
<mazal> Yeah , the old smaller drives was much tougher
<mazal> I have much much older 500gig drives that's still going without issue
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> now they making them even larger
<mazal> BTW , what's the lifetime of the SSD's ? They will have only so many read/writes ?
<Kilos> http://betanews.com/2014/12/05/modern-ssds-can-last-a-lifetime/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> this one im using here was a discard from a windows pc
<Kilos> works lekker
<Sxuza> hey guys :)
<Sxuza> 	http://myvoipwireless.co.za  <-- what do  u guys think of these people and their services , in comparison with the current services we have in the country for Wireless connections 
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Sxuza> hey Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> <Kilos> i have a 2tb that needs a platter
<thatgraemeguy> huh? you want to replace a single platter?
<Kilos> or both , im not sure if both are bust
<thatgraemeguy> you realise you cannot replace a platter?
<Kilos> why?
<TheMurdz> Heya Sxuza
<thatgraemeguy> because the inside of a HDD is cleaner than most hospitals'
<thatgraemeguy> ... operating theatres
<thatgraemeguy> once you open it, game over, throw it away
<Kilos> the cleanliness part i understand yes
<Kilos> same as formula 1 engines 
<Kilos> built it totally dust free areas
<mazal> Interesting read that about the SSD lifespan. Some interesting comments as well
<thatgraemeguy> ok so how did you hope to replace a platter then?
<Kilos> in the bathroom after steam has settled
<thatgraemeguy> mazal: we have offered SSD as an option for a good few years now, and I have never had to replace a dead one. On the other hand, there are at least 5-6 HDD failures a month
<thatgraemeguy> lol
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: for real?
<mazal> Good to know thanx thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> you say you understand the cleanliness, but i don't think you have any idea, sorry :p
<Kilos> the biggest prob i think will be getting all the spacers and top nut back in exactly the same place because of balancing holes
<thatgraemeguy> you cannot replace a HDD platter. period. the tolerances those things are assembled with you cannot hope to get anywhere near, nevermind the cleanliness factor
<Kilos> ive done a 500g and its been going 2 years now i think
<thatgraemeguy> hah, ok then
<Kilos> there are many sites that show you how to do it
<Kilos> but now using the lappy with the ssd i hardly ever get to the desktop anymore
<Kilos> one must never be afraid to try things
<Kilos> thats how data recovery peeps work. when the mechanical stuff on a drive packs up they put those platters into a new one and charge you 6k
<mazal> Ok here comes trouble , I finished my lunchbox and it's not even 10 yet :P
<mazal> Maaz start making steak boet
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And we already cheated twice this week
<mazal> ( we only allowed take-aways on Fridays )
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> maaz google stop an app launching on startup kde
<Maaz> mazal: "kde - How to control programs run at startup? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/487920/how-to-control-programs-run-at-startup :: "kubuntu - KDE opens recent session applications - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/118591/kde-opens-recent-session-applications :: "boot - How do I add/modify/remove startup programs in KDE ..."
<Maaz> http://superuser.com/questions/158765/how-do-i-add-modify-remove-startup-programs-in-kde :: "System Se…
<mazal> Hmm I wound up in the service manager. Wonder if it's save to disabled running stuff I don't need like bluetooth and touchpad
<Kilos> you can set touchpad to disable when usb mouse is used
<Kilos> and my bluetooth thing is disabled
<chesedo> morning Kilos mazal thatgraemeguy inetpro Sxuza and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> and hi TheMurdz... welcome
<thatgraemeguy> morning chesedo 
 * chesedo 's intro is only that he is a student based in Pretoria North
<mazal> Hi chesedo
<chesedo> see Kilos ^^ not all too shy
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> oom Kilos !!! I think I fixed my notifier bug that been plaguing me so long :)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> oh tell me how
<chesedo> Maaz: ubuntu shutdown on Hyper-V fix is <reply> apt-get install hv-kvp-daemon-init linux-tools-`uname -r` linux-cloud-tools-`uname -r`
<Kilos> my knotify often crashes
<Maaz> chesedo: If you say so
<mazal> In those services was a muon-application notifier. For some reason it was disabled. Enabled it and few minutes later Notifier pops up on the task bar that there is updates
<TheMurdz> Morning Chesedo!
<TheMurdz> And thanks!
<Kilos> chesedo ty i forgot the bot
<mazal> Now I get it fixed few fix before re-install :P
<mazal> few days*
<thatgraemeguy> wait, we can teach maaz new stuff?
 * thatgraemeguy grins
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy you also in CT hey?
 * thatgraemeguy looks out the window
<thatgraemeguy> yup
<Kilos> ok watch
<TheMurdz> loll
<mazal> Now how am I gonna remember that
<Kilos> Maaz thatgraemeguy is <reply> Capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> we are recording who is where
<Kilos> Maaz TheMurdz is <reply> Johannesburg
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<chesedo> TheMurdz: out of interest, does AfriHost allow ssh on their shared hosting?
<TheMurdz> Yes, Afrihost does, just jailed. (cPanel Jailed shell)
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: where is TheMurdz 
<Maaz> Johannesburg
<TheMurdz> JHB
<thatgraemeguy> well look at that
<chesedo> TheMurdz: great to hear ty
<TheMurdz> :)
 * chesedo now has a bit more faith in SA hosts
<mazal> maaz where is Kilos
<Maaz> Just west of Pretoria
<mazal> Hmm , nice
<Kilos> mazal add your info
<chesedo> oh also accidentally discovered vim's short command history in visual form - using `q:'
<mazal> maaz mazal is <reply> gat gat
<Maaz> mazal: I'll remember that
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> is
<Kilos> Maaz forget mazal
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz mazal is <reply> Cullinan
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<mazal> maaz mazal is <reply> Zonderwater, Cullinan
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about mazal
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz forget mazal
<Maaz> mazal: Sure
<mazal> maaz mazal is <reply> Zonderwater, Cullinan
<Maaz> mazal: If you say so
<Kilos> Maaz mazal
<Maaz> Zonderwater, Cullinan
<mazal> Daarsy
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> los nou uit
<mazal> I am so chuffed I found that month long problem , ai
<mazal> And that while looking for something else :P
<Kilos> always
<mazal> Question now is , why couldn't any google answer I could get my hands on point me to that
<mazal> Ai still can't find where psensor startup is
<mazal> It's not in services , it's not in autostart , it's not in ~./kde4/autostart
<mazal> Anywhere else I can look ?
<Kilos> konsole
<Kilos> i think you start and stop it there
<mazal> I want to disable it not to autostart at all
<Kilos> thet remove it
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> aptitude remove psensor
<mazal> Also don't wan to do that , want to use it only when I need it
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> In the app settings itself there isn't a autostart setting either
<Kilos> do you have heating probs
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Maybe I must just remove it
<Kilos> then why worry about psensor
<chesedo> mazal: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/487920/how-to-control-programs-run-at-startup
<mazal> chesedo: I already been to that same link. It's not in any of those folders mentioned
<mazal> I wonder of a search for psensor.desktop would yield something
<mazal> In one of the links I read autostart files are sometimes .desktop files
<Kilos> look in home
<Kilos> and unhide them
<mazal> Already checked home's autostart , isn't there
<Kilos> then just remove it
<mazal> I think so
<chesedo> mazal: yes, its desktop file has this line `X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=30`
<chesedo> but still not a startup "command"
<mazal> I think that was the last of the unneccesary running stuff. Will see how it goes now
<Xsm> good day everyone
<mazal> Lo Xsm
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<mazal> Shees the incompetance in this country is shocking. Even though I have had no service for almost 6 weeks now and still have no service , I just now got my Telkom account , full charge , not a single days credit.
 * mazal shakes head
<Kilos> complain to the CEO man
<Xsm> heya mazal
<bushtech> morning Kilos
<chesedo> hi Xsm
<Xsm> heya chesedo
<Xsm> heya bushtech
<bushtech> hi Xsm
<mazal> Kilos: How do I send a tweet to Telkom , I setup twitter for myself now
<mazal> One can only write like 2 lines ? That won't do
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz google telkoza on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "Koza Kebap Menu, Menu for Koza Kebap, Ümraniye Merkez ..." https://www.zomato.com/istanbul/koza-kebap-%C3%BCmraniye-merkez-istanbul/menu :: "Koza Kebap, Ümraniye Merkez, İstanbul - Zomato Turkey" https://www.zomato.com/istanbul/koza-kebap-%C3%BCmraniye-merkez-istanbul
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google telkomza on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "Telkom (@TelkomZA) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/telkomza?lang=en :: "Nate Maingard on Twitter: "Ok @HelloTelkom @TelkomZA you sent ..." https://twitter.com/NateMaingard/status/715895603327332352 :: "Bravado Gaming on Twitter: "Our album from tonight's ..." https://twitter.com/bravadogaming/status/690303937065410560 :: "TelkomZA - MyBroadband"
<Maaz> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/544781-TelkomZA :: "Telkom - Facebook" https://www.faceboo…
<mazal> Kilos I found it , but twitter is to restricted , can hardly write anything
<Kilos> you cant write books no
<Kilos> short and sweet
<mazal> I spam their FB page and Hello Peter again now
<TheMurdz> Good morning / afternoon Xsm :)
<Kilos> TheMurdz Xsm is my son
<mazal> It's ridiculous how bad it is
<TheMurdz> Woah, that's neat haha. 
<mazal> Nice :) Didn't even know that
<mazal> Kilos: What's the CEO's mail adress ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> lemme hunt
<mazal> I am beyond de m@er in now
<Kilos> Maaz google telkom CEO email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Management Team - Telkom" https://www.telkom.co.za/sites/aboutus/companyinfo/companymanagement/managementteam/ :: "Telkom SA (Ltd) | South African Government" http://www.gov.za/about-government/contact-directory/organisation/672/26 :: "••• Solving a Telkom Problem- Hellkom.co.za" http://www.hellkom.co.za/pages/resolving-a-telkom-dispute.php :: "TELKOM
<Maaz> SA SOC LTD | Who's Who SA" http://whoswho.co.za/TELKOM-SA-SOC-LTD :: "Sipho Maseko the n…
<Kilos> Maaz google sipho maseko email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Telkom SA (Ltd) | South African Government" http://www.gov.za/about-government/contact-directory/organisation/672/26 :: "Sipho changed his email address its... - People against Telkom poor ..." https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1602669349965361&id=1580149488884014 :: "Sipho Maseko | Who's Who SA" http://whoswho.co.za/sipho-maseko-398920 ::
<Maaz> "Management Team - Telkom" https://www.telkom.co.za/sites/aboutus/companyinfo/companymanag…
<Kilos> in een van daai lienks sal jy dit kry
<Kilos> kap hom even op facebook
<mazal> telkom.co.za doesn't even work
<Kilos> http://whoswho.co.za/TELKOM-SA-SOC-LTD
<mazal> Typical , no contact details. Hiding in their smart offices with their big salaries
<Kilos> maar wees um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> something skik
<Kilos> nie onbeskof nie
<Kilos> somewhere i got it
<Kilos> maybe on lappy other drive
<mazal> They don't even have email adresses in their contacts at their main page
<Kilos> daai twitter link werk gewwonlik
<Kilos> hulle sal jou private chat
<mazal> Posted in a "ask a question" thing now
<Kilos> keep looking, somewhere you will find his office email addy
<Kilos> sjoe he isnt easy to mail
<Kilos> Maaz google sipho masko on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "Telkom reveals big turnaround plan - BusinessTech" http://businesstech.co.za/news/telecommunications/57331/telkom-reveals-big-turnaround-plan/ :: "Paiste: Artists-> Search Artists" http://www.paiste.com/e/artistslist.php?famid=2&menuid=31&famname=Signature+Dark+Energy :: "Did commission err on Telkom, MTN deal? | TechCentral" http://www.techcentral.co.za
<Maaz> /did-commission-err-on-telkom-mtn/59173/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal you find it?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi
<superfly> lunch time
<inetpro> superfly: lunchtime is over, start working for a change
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kilos nope
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Wednesday I am going to PTA , if the mobile is not done by then I tear up that application also
<mazal> Then I will look to Afrihost or such for service
<mazal> If I have to struggle with bad signal then so be it
<mazal> Will have to take everything off my network and do just basic stuffs like mail and browsing. But there is no way left
<Kilos> they must have routers at the telkom shops man
<mazal> Well they have 6 days left
<Kilos> call a couple of different telkom shops
<mazal> Then I tear it up in thier face and have a good mind to set fire to it in the shop as well
<Kilos> maybe the one you went to didnt like your hair style
<mazal> I don't have a hair style :P
<Kilos> dont be hardegat
<Kilos> be diplomatic
<mazal> After 6 weeks of patience I have the right to be hardegat
<Kilos> Maaz diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<mazal> It's because we are not hardegat that nobody gives service
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> you trek hardegat they get you back in other ways
<mazal> And as far as the wrong billing goes , gonna take them to court if they don't sort it
<Kilos> like make you wait
<mazal> They want a fight , they gonna get one. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you too small man
<mazal> They don't know this bewaarder when he is pissed off
<mazal> It's becuase nobody do anything that they just get away with murder
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> ai! board meeting at 10pm tonight
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro i need to retire now
<mazal> Who here is the afrihost man ?
<Kilos> they use mtn towers
<Kilos> TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> Heya!
<dlPhreak> Greetings
<TheMurdz> Sorry, was AFK
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> mazal praat man
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<mazal> TheMurdz: I am looking for info that I can't find on your site
<dlPhreak> Kilos hi
<mazal> Do you know , the mobile data , does it have double midnight data also , or is it just anytime data ?
<TheMurdz> Sorry, just reading up
<TheMurdz> @Mazal, The mobile data as far as I know is straight up, so if you have a 3GB package, it's just 3GB, nothing special like the DSL Packages
<mazal> K thanx
<TheMurdz> Cool
<mazal> I see you guys also don't have routers
<mazal> The B series specifically
<Kilos> mazal dont fight him he isnt the sales rep
<TheMurdz> Well, just the Netgear DGN2200 here https://www.afrihost.com/site/hardware/modems_wifi/#?src=website_nav
<Kilos> lol
<TheMurdz> loll
<mazal> Kilos: I aint fighting , I am asking info
<Kilos> im teasing man
<Kilos> haha
<TheMurdz> hehe
<mazal> TheMurdz: But that one is for ADSL only ? Or am I missing something
<Kilos> you van der merwes when you get cross with one okey fight with eaveryone around you for 3 days
<TheMurdz> Yes, it's only ADSL ready, We don't have anything else on the site but Mobile units. I know we may carry Zyxel somewhere. We just don't show it on the site.
<mazal> Ish
<TheMurdz> But that's about as much as , I last heard, that we had available.
<mazal> Kilos: I ain't fighting man
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> see
<mazal> Kilos: So looks like that routers are really out of stock nowehere to be found
<mazal> And the wi-fi ones I can't use , must have ethernet
<Kilos> why must it be that one
<mazal> See above
<mazal> Ethernet
<Kilos> lemme see this one of ians
<mazal> The B series is the only ones I could see that have 4 ethernet ports , that is my need
<Kilos> 4 eth and wifi
<Kilos> d-link 2750-U
<mazal> Is that a mobile router though ?
<Kilos> well
<mazal> That takes mobile sim card I mean
<Kilos> it hasnt got wheels on
<TheMurdz_> Sorry, DC'd  
<mazal> Nee man
<TheMurdz_> Thunderbolt screens...
<Kilos> yes i run it with my dlink usb dongle
<mazal> So no , it can't take a sim
<mazal> But can take a 3g dongle
<Kilos> no you plug in your bongle
<Kilos> dongle
<mazal> That I don't have
<Kilos> you do
<mazal> Mine is vodacom dongle
<Kilos> so what
<mazal> Prob won't work with MTN sim
<Kilos> you make it work
<Kilos> you forget i started with a suadi arabian modem here
<Kilos> you unlock them then use any sim
<mazal> Afrihost is MTN mos , so that sim won't work with the Vodacom dongle ten to 1
<mazal> I wonder of d-link has sim models ?
<Kilos> you got to gsm unlock and give them the imei number and they give you the unlock code
<Kilos> j inetpro has one
<Kilos> or not
<Kilos> i forget now
<mazal> If I could get one of those somewhere , then I can just get the sim and data from Afrihost. Am I correct TheMurdz_ ?
<Kilos> you dont get mtn signal
<TheMurdz_> Yea, pretty much. 
<mazal> Kilos: Terrible signal yes
<Kilos> what sim is in your cell fone
<mazal> But what else is left , no options left to do. Like I said I must then just stick to basics
<mazal> Kilos: Vodacom
<Kilos> is the signal better than mtn
<mazal> I actually don't know
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Haven't used an MTN in my new flat
<mazal> Might be better
<mazal> At the office is bad
<Kilos> check in flat then decide
<mazal> Where I was all was near unusable , but maybe in this new one is better
<mazal> And it's about 2km difference from where I was , so I dunno
<mazal> Vodacom is just 1 bar signal
<mazal> Can't be worse than that
<Kilos> check  before you think about going further with your plans
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Yeah , not an option for internet at all
<Kilos> is there no one with a telkom mobile sim
<Kilos> try them all then use the best one
<mazal> Yeah that is already tested , like I said that one runs about 4mb speed
<mazal> That's one of the reasons I applied for that one
<mazal> Used Barry's router to test it
<Kilos> what router has he got
<mazal> Gonna ask around which of my tjommies have MTN. But as far as I remember they all Vodacom
<mazal> B series
<TheMurdz_> Meh, I have MTN as well.
<mazal> 592 or 593 , something like that
<TheMurdz_> (for reasons)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> telkom mobile rocks
<mazal> Gonna pu add on my door " anybody with a mtn smartphone or tablet can you come drink coffee at my place please "
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> " and if you blonde you can have dinner as well "
<Kilos> hahaha and bearded
<mazal> Shees I can't think of a single one , barry was with them but left
<Kilos> are there blonde chicks there
<mazal> Yes
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Lots actually
<Kilos> doing what
<Kilos> locked up ones?
<mazal> But not at work , at work there are like 3 or 4
<mazal> 2 is psycologists
<Kilos> fis their pcs man
<Kilos> why you so slow
<Kilos> fiz
<Kilos> fix
<mazal> They never complain or brake anything
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Very annoying
<mazal> But I'm scared of both anyway
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> They too pretty
 * mazal scared of pretty girls
<Kilos> i need to nap if im gonna make the late night meeting
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<mazal> gtg , have a nice evening everyone
<TheMurdz_> Goodbye gents! It was nice to be here. You'll see me here more often :D
<inetpro> hmm.... another who leaves early?
<inetpro> Kilos: must be mazal's big buddy 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he starts early inetpro 
<inetpro> and he leaves early Kilos
<Kilos> was here at 6.30 this morning
<inetpro> so!?
<Kilos> maybe we got too quet for him
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> i slept a while
<Kilos> stupid head day again
<Kilos> what you going?
<Kilos> karl is working on the site i see
<Kilos> oh just looking
<Kilos> inetpro does he prefer mattermost to irc
<Kilos> he gets to use @
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz ask bushtech what do you do in a nature reserve
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll ask bushtech on freenode
<Kilos> bushtech 
<Kilos> i think ive asked before
<bushtech> kilos: i live here
<Kilos> oh you dont work there
<Kilos> like check fishing licences etv
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> he been poached
<pavlushka> Hi dears!
<pavlushka> o/ all!
<pavlushka> and Kilos, you ok?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka yes ty
<pavlushka> Hello, it felt great that you replied!
<pavlushka> because you always do.
<Kilos> lol i was eating
<pavlushka> you know what, I was guessing that.
<Kilos> ill be quiet tomorrow, late meeting tonight
<pavlushka> ok, its my turn, now I gonna eat.
<Kilos> hey you havent got more peeps to join your channel yet
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> yep, that will make me quite too.
<Kilos> you eat at 11pm?
<pavlushka> atleat for today.
<Kilos> you will end up round like a ball
<pavlushka> I wanted to and the online thing is not that easy here even now
<Kilos> where is that other friend of yours
<Kilos> gone back to windows?
<pavlushka> peeps go easily online by their phone but the PC thing is yet to be generalized.
<pavlushka> no , he is busy in exam, didn't find the time to fix his pc.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> ok, I go eat, see ya.
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> wat voer jy hom die tyd van die aand Kilos?
<inetpro>  
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> wie
<inetpro> die ou van bang lad esh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: watse vergadering was/is jy nou by?
<Kilos> the cc checking all the councils and boards to see if there are any probs
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> done though
<inetpro> Kilos: so you have more meetings than usual?
<Kilos> next 1 hour 45 is yours
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> yeah the odd one here and there and having to join ML,s to get into their world and motivate them
<Kilos> thats why i said when can i retire
<inetpro> no time for you to retire oom Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
 * inetpro is the only one who's allowed to retire early today
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whyyyyyy
<inetpro> ek's moeg man
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i understand
<Kilos> at least chesedo is quite active here so that helps lots
<inetpro> Kilos: is jy en kmf wat my moeg maak
<Kilos> ek?
<Kilos> wat doen ek?
<inetpro> alles jou skuld
<Kilos> nee nee
<Kilos> julle het my in die diep kant ingegooi 
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> ok
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro
<inetpro> good evenin Wolfeyes
<inetpro> oh and sorry Kilos I was only joking with you
<Kilos> when
<inetpro> as ek sê, alles jou skuld
<inetpro> en jy maak my moeg
<Kilos> o dit weet ek
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> ek het jou in die begin moeg gemaak
<Kilos> ek was baie dom
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> jaja jou geduld was fantasties en ek is baie dankbaar
<inetpro> today I go sleep earlier
<Wolfeyes> night inetpro lol
<Kilos> tough getting old hey
<Wolfeyes> in ten minutes I will go too
<inetpro> night Wolfeyes
<MaNI> http://www.mini-box.com/M4-ATX < anyone know any local places that sell these things?
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man, was net te laat op in die laaste paar dae
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep lekker
<Wolfeyes> MaNI: not sure if you just want the board but matrix was selling a car power supply for laptops
<Kilos> how much Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> oh cigarette lighter plugin
<Wolfeyes> Yeah
<Wolfeyes> they were about 389 
<Kilos> i need one of those all plugs to usa plug adapters
<Kilos> eish
<MaNI> nah, I want an atx power supply, for a laptop its just a simple 12v->19v step up which is much simpler :p
<superfly> MaNI: you could try RS Components
<superfly> But they do more component level stuff 
<superfly> I got my RPi through them back in the day 
<MaNI> nothing there sadly
 * Wolfeyes pricks my ears
<Kilos> whew another 45 mins
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy standby?
<chesedo> MaNI: you can try Electronics123 if you are in pretoria
<chesedo> Kilos: me active... where, am only doing meetings
<Kilos> what about communica
<chesedo> you the one that is active
<Kilos> no man you help out 
<Kilos> dont argue
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi everyone
<Wolfeyes> heya Cryterion
 * chesedo hides... had a bad dream last night about Cryterion
<Cryterion> MaNI - Have you tried ACDC
<Kilos> lol
 * Cryterion wonders about the dream
<Wolfeyes> night all
<Cryterion> night Wolfeyes
<Kilos> night  boy sleep tight
<Wolfeyes> ty ty
<chesedo> ...was a fanatic shark supporter in it
<Cryterion> lol
 * chesedo still has the chills... or is it cold in prt
<Cryterion> Cold everywhere atm I think
<Kilos> warmer now
<Kilos> morning was freezing
<Cryterion> will be cold again tomorrow morning
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> weather liar also says so
<Kilos> 10°c
<Cryterion> MaNI - ACDC has an adjustable DC-DC converter 10.5-16V Input / 12-24V Adj Ouput List price is R1008 though, part# MSD100-12/24
<MaNI> yeah, I'm specifically looking for ATX though, which means it provides a whole bunch of voltages not just one
<MaNI> I'm probably going to have to import, was just being hopeful :p
<Cryterion> hmm, would it not just be easier to use an Inverter, convert 12V to a mod sine 220VAC, then feed that directly into a normal atx psu
<Cryterion> that'll be exactly what a normal std ups does
 * chesedo is goes off for the night o/
<MaNI> well easier is relative. Would it be easier to buy in south africa, probably. Would it be easier to set up, no actually m ore wiring, but thats insignificant anyway. Would it would be pricier, nosier and less efficient, yes.
<Kilos> night chesedo 
<Cryterion> compare costs, shouldn't be much more wiring, extra unit I do agree with an extra plug to worry about, but that should be straight forward. Cost will depend, what does an atx psu cost now R500 if that, depends on wattage, 350W std, fed with a 650VA inverter at R1000. It depends on what a 12VDC input ATX Psu costs
<Cryterion> Noise is already filtered out by std ATX psu, the inverters even though modified sine, aren't generally noisy, not 100% sure what it'll do in running vehicle though. If you went true sine, the output caps would filter any vehicle noise out
<Cryterion> True sine inverters are generally more expensive, due to fact they have the high capacity stabilising capacitors on the output stage, to make the digitised signal an actual sine wave
<MaNI> I mean audible noise not electrical noise
<Cryterion> Otherwise you could always just modify an atx psu to bypass the step-down stage. Your highest voltage available is 12VDC anyway, you have 13.8-15V in a vehicle
<MaNI> anyway I'm pretty sure what I want, I have one already, I was just hoping not to have to import the second time around
<Cryterion> what make and model is it, I'll ask around
<MaNI> mini-box m4-atx, but yeah its pretty niche/specialised stuff - there used to be some mini-box stuff available locally before pi and arduino became the rage
<pavlushka> night guys~!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening night owls
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-08
<Kilos> morning all 
<Kilos> hi TheMurdz 
<Kilos> nice to see you back again
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi inetpro Private_User theblazehen 
<TheMurdz> Morning! Thanks, 
<TheMurdz> Oh, Happy RO Friday.
<Kilos> whats that
<TheMurdz> Read Only Friday
<Kilos> haha
<TheMurdz> Don't break ANYTHING.
<Kilos> since ive installed kubuntu 14.04 on this lappy it hasnt broken once nyet
<Kilos> yrt
<Kilos> yet
<Kilos> when i used old drives on the desktop things broke often
<TheMurdz> Oh gosh, bad drives?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> TheMurdz: is it OK if I break CI today? 
<superfly> Just for a little while. Then I'll fix it. 
<TheMurdz> Do it just for the fun. :)
<TheMurdz> I wanna see heads on fire.
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos I have good news and bad news
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, others
<Kilos> hi mazal theblazehen 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell Kilos I have good news and bad news" 36 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<Kilos> what news mazal 
<mazal> More oom , morning theblazehen
<Kilos> sorry i was talking to my girls
<theblazehen> hi mazal
<mazal> Kilos: I tested my sim in my 3g dongle last night
<Kilos> yes?
<Kilos> and it works?
<mazal> Good news first. The signal is only 2 bars , but I could at least read mail and open web sites.
<mazal> Although it is only a 2 bar signal it is HDu something quality. So speed wise something I can live with
<mazal> For basics anyway. Can't do big download or updates
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Bad news: Extremely expensive. It's not a real option
<mazal> I was connected for 15 min , cost me R25
<Kilos> man you must use it only for mail and im
<mazal> Only read email and opened 1 web site for 2 minutes
<theblazehen> mazal: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#Low_connection_speed have you tried this?
<mazal> Still , just with that 80mb was used
<Kilos> did you get a data bundle or use airtime
<mazal> I paid R60 for only 250mb , so it actually cost me R30 just to read my mail and open a page
<Kilos> airtime disappears very fast
<mazal> Data bundle
<Kilos> vodacom?
<mazal> So , for interim I will do that just to quickly catch up with mail and do internet banking at least
<Kilos> telkom bundles are much cheaper
<mazal> The good news is , that even with only 2 bar signal the speed was workable
<mazal> So , if MTN could be the same at least and not worse , then Afrihost becomes a real option
<Kilos> 250meg is R39
<mazal> Still not tested a MTN device at my place , still looking for someone
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> get a telkom sim  and try it there
<mazal> At least there is a little light for mobile solution. I will never be able to have the network I did and do the things I did before , but at least I will be able to do basics
<Kilos> they only about R5
<mazal> The major problem still persist though , no routers anywhere
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Now a question , how well does these dongles work with Ubuntu ?
<Kilos> easy
<mazal> configure/stability/speed/software/drivers wise
<Kilos> nm does it all
<mazal> On my Win 7 machine it was litterally plug and play
<mazal> What's nm ?
<Kilos> it sees the dongle then you just go next next next
<Kilos> network manager
<mazal> Ok , so that is good news also at least
<mazal> So now my plan forward :
<Kilos> the icon on the bar
<mazal> I will wait until wednesday for Telkom mobile as they are by far the cheapest and best signal. If they still can'r help me though I am thinking to tear up that application and go with Afrihost
 * chesedo just waves morning to all as to not interupt the conversation    o/
<mazal> Afrihost much more expensive , but I need service
<mazal> Hi chesedo
<mazal> BUT , here is the major flaw in that plan: Afrihost also don't have routers
<Kilos> just get a telkom sim and try it in your dongle
<mazal> No
<Kilos> why
<mazal> The dongle is not a long term solution
<Kilos> ive been using one for years
<mazal> I need a ethernet router
<Kilos> oh ya
<mazal> I don't have just the pc , have 4 devices that needs connectivity
<mazal> That little dongle is just for interim now
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> If it wasn't for that I would have been fine long ago , Telkom has a ton of those Mickey mouse wi-fi routers
<Kilos> 4 devices are going to eat data
<mazal> But that won't work in my setup
<Kilos> telkom supply the d-links
<mazal> I tried wi-fi once in my pc , never again. Complete crap.
<Kilos> i find it slow as well
<Kilos> thats why i have dongle in the laptop
<mazal> Yep. And speed gets devided for every device that connects etc. Is just too crappy
<Kilos> well at least you have sorted a connection for in the meantime
<Kilos> meeting on the 22nd
<Kilos> i need to go do chores
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> If I only had a pac I would have taken the dongle route with 30gig and would have been online long ago. But ya , that's just the bad luck now that 1. Manufactureres of 3g routers don't make proper ones with ethernet and 2. The only one that does is out of stock
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> hi Sxuza
<Kilos> mazal whats a pac
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> only a pc
<mazal> pc\
<mazal> pc
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> Maaz weather Pretoria
<Maaz> magespawn: In Waterkloof, South Africa at 9:00 AM SAST on April 08, 2016: 15°C; Humidity: 6°C; Wind: km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:19 AM SAST/5:58 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:10 AM SAST/6:59 PM SAST
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> is that accurate?
<Kilos> its above 15 now
<Kilos> but 6 tonight could be
<magespawn> i am going tohave to pack every warm thing i own
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Friday: Overcast. High: 19° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 10° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 12° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 26° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 12° C., Monday: Clear. High: 26° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 13° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 28° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 14° C.,
<Sxuza> is that JHB Kilos  ?
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> pretoria Sxuza 
<Kilos> Maaz forecast johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: Friday: Overcast. High: 16° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 9° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 21° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 11° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 23° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 11° C., Monday: Clear. High: 24° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 26° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 13°
<Maaz> C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 26° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 13° C., Thursday: Cle…
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone and Kilos
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> hi Kilos others
<pavlushka> Hi dears!
<mazal> oom Kilos: I have more news
<Kilos> tell mazal 
<mazal> I am STUNNED !!!!!
<Kilos> routers arrived
<mazal> So , barry brought his old MTN router to work from when he still was with them
<mazal> We went to my home now to test it ( to see the MTN signal )
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> 8.4mb down and 2.5mb up
<mazal> I couldn't believe my eyes
<Kilos> great
<mazal> That's with a signal jumping between 1 and 2 bars only
<Kilos> then you can go with afrihost
<mazal> Only prob with that , they have 4 times less data fro the same price :(
<mazal> So I need to think clearly on this and take my time
<mazal> Not make a wrong choice.
<mazal> But yes , now I have physical tested info that Afrihost is a real option
<mazal> So from the 3 tested , signal wise it's Best MTN , 2nd Telkom , 3rd Vodacom
<mazal> But data wise Telkom by far best
<Kilos> there was a mail the other day  offering 15g
<Kilos> inetpro will remember
<mazal> That's the one I was looking at yesterday
<mazal> R497 for 15gig. Data only , no router , no midnight double data
<Kilos> you just have to learn to download less
<mazal> Telscum R530 , 30gig anytime , 30gig midnight and a router
<mazal> So afrihost 4 times less for almost same price. That's a BIG difference
<Kilos> im happy with telkom mobile
<Kilos> one has to decide what easiest on the pocket as well
<Kilos> the money tree is dead
<thatgraemeguy> mazal_: afrihost also have the afrihost plus add-on for R99 which doubles your data
<thatgraemeguy> its definitely good value for larger packages
<thatgraemeguy> I think on anything over 3GB package having that add-on makes sense
<thatgraemeguy> for example, 8GB afrihost is R397. with afrihost plus you pay R99 more (R496 total) for 16GB
<bushtech> is that afrihost deal contract or pay as u go?
<mazal_> thatgraemeguy: Thanx for that info
<thatgraemeguy> month-to-month, afrihost don't do contracts on any of their products
<bushtech> thatgraemeguy: Thanks. Thats great gonna look at it
<thatgraemeguy> the afrihost plus thing includes a few extras but doubleing the data is by far the most valuable
<mazal_> Sjoe , I dunno what to do
<thatgraemeguy> how much are you willing to spend?
<mazal_> It's more a matter of how much data I need to sustain what I do
<mazal_> So , life style changes is also a factor here
<thatgraemeguy> no, when it comes to mobile, its a matter of how much you want to spend ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal_> thatgraemeguy: I can't really go over R600. That's what my adsl limit also was
<thatgraemeguy> unless you don't mind spending R1000+, you need to limit internet activity on mobile
<thatgraemeguy> does 600 include paying off a device over 12 months or are you going to purchase that cash once-off?
<mazal_> That's where Telscum is also best , includes device. Afrihost don't
<thatgraemeguy> afrihost sell devices
<thatgraemeguy> telkom don't "include" it, you pay for it make no mistake
<mazal_> Yes I know , but that's my point. Their monthly payment is almost the same for a device and 4x the data
<thatgraemeguy> meh, ok do what you want, doesn't sound like you need help after all
<mazal_> The device is included in the payment which makes the price of the data even cheaper
<mazal_> But I am looking purely at data. I will buy a device if needs be , that's a once off
<mazal_> So is basically 30 @ R600 vs 60 @R530
<mazal_> I need to decide if 30 will do basically
<mazal_> And the fact that the MTN signal kicks ass by far I must also concider
<Kilos> ai! decisions decisions
<thatgraemeguy> if mobile deals started offering unmetered after-hours data like capped ADSL accounts mostly do, I'd be in
<thatgraemeguy> I only use about 30-40GB on average of my capped portion
<mazal_> Fact is , with 30 what I do becomes a factor , cos I can't sustain with 30
<mazal_> My average was 50 anytime and about 20 midnight
<mazal_> So I will think long and hard this weekend on my hobbies and what I am willing to sacrifise
<mazal_> Correction , the Afrihost R497 is only 10gig , not 15 :(
<mazal_> TheMurdz you around ?
<TheMurdz> Yes sir!
<TheMurdz> What's up
<mazal_> Can I ask a question , re the mobile please
<TheMurdz> Sure, I'll answer the best I can. Ask away.
<mazal_> I already have an Afrihost account that I previously used for adsl
<mazal_> Now if I want mobile , to I just add a mobile package of my choice ? I don't see a selection for sim also , will the guys that side know it needs a sim as well ?
<mazal_> Not sure about that part
<TheMurdz> You just want data right?
<TheMurdz> SIM + Data plan?
<mazal_> That's correct
<TheMurdz> Here's the section for Mobile Data https://www.afrihost.com/site/product/mobile_data?src=website_nav 
<TheMurdz> Go there, Order, Then before the order completes you'll select the SIM
<mazal_> I logged in on my control panel , selected mobile plans , selected month-to-month data - then click on one. It shows price but not whether sim is included or not. Does it automatically include sim ?
<mazal_> Ok , lemme see
<TheMurdz> YEs, the sim is included by default
<TheMurdz> It'll just ask you to select the SIM size you'd like before the order completes. 
<mazal_> And the sim comes with courier yes ?
<TheMurdz> Correct.
<mazal_> Thanx a lot ;)
<mazal_> I am so glad you are here hehehehe
<TheMurdz> Also, the courier will do RICA on the spot, so just make sure you have your docs ready for RICA
<TheMurdz> haha, cool cool.
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> is it Friday yet?
<inetpro> good mornings
<TheMurdz> Morning! It's finally FRIDAY!
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> bbl going for clearance
<TheMurdz_> It's Friday, and they decide it's the best time to do Generator maintenance. I'm sorry to all those stuck in the bathroom when the lights go off >..>
 * TheMurdz sighs
<mazal_> TheMurdz: Thanx , order placed , found all relevant info
<TheMurdz> Sweet. 
<mazal_> Here's hoping I stop struggling now for a change
<mazal_> bye for now all
<mazal_> Have a nice weekend
<chesedo> ai, the poor guy never took a proper look at wisp
<chesedo> *s
<inetpro> 04/08 08:41 <mazal> Only read email and opened 1 web site for 2 minutes
<inetpro> 04/08 08:41 <mazal> Still , just with that 80mb was used
<inetpro> Kilos: the poor dude will have to learn from you how to limit usage of data
<inetpro> with 80MB in 2 minutes for just 1 website and emails there's something major wrong with how he does things
<TheMurdz> May need to recommend Nethogs to Mazal, Just thought of a quick search (Assuming he's on buntu) http://askubuntu.com/questions/532424/how-to-monitor-bandwidth-usage
<TheMurdz> Hmmm, Maybe not. It's not as nice as I thought it would be. Maybe something like GlassWire (Windows) if so.
 * TheMurdz gets excited for Bash on Ubuntu on Windows
<Wolfeyes> does the website have a video in it mazal, or maybe something which is constantly updating data ?
<TheMurdz> @Wolfeyes, Mazal's offline :(
<Wolfeyes> yeah I saw when I typed in the name, will resend to him when I see him again.
<chesedo> nethogs is nice for monitoring current usage
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Kilos: and he leaves even earlier on a Friday as well?
<inetpro> just as I wanted to thank him about nethogs
<inetpro> chesedo: nice command indeed!
<inetpro> would just be nice if one could see accumulative usage over a period of time
<chesedo> inetpro: think it's more that generator maintenance that he mentioned
<inetpro> chesedo: generator maintenance?
<chesedo> [11:08:23] <TheMurdz_> It's Friday, and they decide it's the best time to do Generator maintenance. I'm sorry to all those stuck in the bathroom when the lights go off >..>
<chesedo> he lost connection after that too
<inetpro> ahh... 
<inetpro> thanks chesedo
 * inetpro clearly not reading it all today
<inetpro> and oom Kilos must be sleeping again as well
<inetpro> and as usual perhaps :-)
<chesedo> guess we will know the accuracy of that based on his reponse time :D
<inetpro> chesedo: trace mode is nice
<inetpro> with nethogs
<chesedo> inetpro: have never tried it
<chesedo> been a while since i've used it
<inetpro> then again, difficult to read at normal refresh rate and inaccurate by the looks of it when setting a delay
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> just got back from fetching my clearance certificate
<chesedo> lol
<inetpro> aha
<inetpro> sorry Kilos!
<Kilos> lol np
<pavlushka> hi inetpro!!!
<pavlushka> and Hi Kilos !
<inetpro> pavlushka: eh, hello
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> inetpro, are you testing 16.04?
<magespawn> inetpro have you tried etherape? similar to nethogs
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn!
<magespawn> ahh, hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you?
<magespawn> good and you
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> .
<inetpro> #
<chesedo> ?
<Kilos> !
<bushtech> !!
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<chesedo> Maaz: tee please
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<chesedo> brr forgot
<Kilos> yea
<Kilos> tea
<chesedo> Maaz: milo please
<Maaz> chesedo: Huh?
<chesedo> Maaz: hot chocolate please
<Maaz> chesedo: *blink*
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: with milk
<Maaz> Haha chesedo You aren't one of those that needs to drink black coffee to be able to cast a shadow!
<superfly> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils superfly I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<chesedo> Maaz: if you say so
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<superfly> Maaz: I don't have a tea bag
<Maaz> superfly: Got it
<superfly> Maaz: I
<Maaz> superfly: I do not know
<superfly> Maaz: I don't
<Maaz> superfly: I don't have a tea bag
<chesedo> hahaha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and chesedo!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: Where's my tea?
<Maaz> superfly: Huh?
<superfly> Maaz: I said, where's my tea?
<Maaz> superfly: What?
<chesedo> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome chesedo
<pavlushka> magespawn, sorry, I am fine and sorry.
<magespawn> no worries pavlushka 
<pavlushka> inetpro, you told me you are not a developer, me neither, just asking.
<pavlushka> hi chesedo !
<chesedo> hi pavlushka
<chesedo> but aren't you learning python
<chesedo> ?
<pavlushka> chesedo, it's still in the learning phase.
<pavlushka> maaz coffee for Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> Maaz, you are excused.
<Maaz> pavlushka: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> pavlushka have you started learning python or started thinking aout it
<pavlushka> trying to find a way for lpi.org and bought a printer to print python books trust me Kilos , coz I tried with soft books earlier but kinda difficult.
<pavlushka> meanwhile doing some Ubuntu translations.
<pavlushka> and to make it more difficult, power system is acting rough.
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> Hi superfly !
<magespawn> later home time
<inetpro> Kilos: go check on mattermost
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> inetpro i forget who he is
<Kilos> just remember the nick
<inetpro> Kilos: you forgot wasbeer? Really!?
<Kilos> his real name man
 * inetpro goes to look for the grease
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> pain pills work better
<inetpro> Kilos: the guy who also used to be in the Afrikaans channel
<inetpro> one of the old translate.org.za guys
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<fusionsparc> Hi Kilos, you been well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<fusionsparc> Well enough.. :)
<Kilos> where the clever guys
<fusionsparc> Atleast it is weekend.
<Kilos> HP PSC 1510 All in one with no cartridge in, how do i get past the print setup and scan only
<fusionsparc> Hmmm...as far as I know you can't do anything untill you replace those cartrages.
<Kilos> eish i want to scan 2 pages. waste of money to buy cartridges that will never be used
<Kilos> they should put a print section off button o the thing
<fusionsparc> Cartrages are pricey indeed..:/
<Kilos> and the printer neve gets used so thats even more of a waste
<fusionsparc> I would think.
<fusionsparc> Not a fan of ink printers by default..
<fusionsparc> http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/posts/62033
<Kilos> ty lemme see
<fusionsparc> Have a look at the 4th response...Might help..
<inetpro> Kilos: use your mobile phone for scanning
<inetpro> you don't need a scanner
<Kilos> just take a pic?
<inetpro> take a pic is one option
<Kilos> and the other?
<inetpro> but there's apps like CamScanner that cleans up a pic like a real scanner
<Kilos> i got old nokia mas
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> sms and call
<Kilos> the clearance certificate must be clear and readable
<inetpro> yikes! No Android phone there?
<Kilos> nope
 * inetpro hangs his head in disapointment 
<Kilos> ian just said he will bring his scanner the weekend
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> but i wanna try fix this thing so sis can scan with it
<Kilos> simple-san sees it but it cant scan
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos  I am back agn.
<pavlushka> with electricity
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey, can you tell me the details of the scanner?
<pavlushka> I missed.
<bushtech> is the scanner correctly identified in Preferences?
<pavlushka> for any kind of scanner in linux, the 2nd best solution is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rolfbensch/sane-git",then "sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade"
<kulelu88> be careful about adding random PPAs
<pavlushka> its tested, I am using it, its from the SANE stuff.
<pavlushka> SANE staff.
<Kilos> HP PSC 1510 All in one with no cartridge in,
<Kilos> cant scan until crtridge is aligned or something
<inetpro> Kilos: surely you do not need cartridge to scan?
<Kilos> flashing light saying check printer cartridge
<pavlushka> HP directly supports SANE but not cartridges.
<kulelu88> that's not a linux issue
<kulelu88> that's an asshole-HP issue
<pavlushka> Kilos, listen to inetpro 
 * inetpro agrees with kulelu88, if it's really like that
<Kilos> no its the print scan thing first want to do its own setup before working
<Kilos> internet full of complaints
<kulelu88> if cartridge == empty: allfunctions = NULL
<inetpro> it should work independently really
<inetpro> I don't believe those HP guys are that bad
<pavlushka> agrees with inetpro !
<Kilos> kulelu88 run that in terminal?
<kulelu88> try hitting the cancel button
<Kilos> i did it goes back to check cartridge
<Kilos> nthing else works
<kulelu88> are there empty cartridges inside?
<kulelu88> you could just buy a cartridge ...
<Kilos> ill check that
<pavlushka> Kilos, this? https://cnet4.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2010/08/03/86616479-bb7b-11e2-8a8e-0291187978f3/thumbnail/770x433/20453e77bb4cdb2261ca115dda6089fd/31432099-2-440-overview-1.gif
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> Kilos, put the paper on the scanner section , that should do the scan, the printer section is different.
<Kilos> i have but ill try again
<Kilos> nope simple-scan says failed to scan
<pavlushka> do you have hplip installed in kubuntu?
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> have you tried gscan2pdf?
<Kilos> what is that
<pavlushka> its better than simple-scan
<Kilos> a command?
<pavlushka> scanner frontend, package
<Kilos> i have to go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ty for the help 
<pavlushka> Hey inetpro , hp says http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/psc/psc_1510_series.html
<pavlushka> Damn cartridges!
<pavlushka> I dont know.
<pavlushka> but here's a solution for glasswire http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/posts/62033
<pavlushka> sorry for the last link
<inetpro> pavlushka: dinner time is family time, I'll chat later, sorry
<pavlushka> you talked, its great, Enjoy your Dinner!
<superfly> Ohi
<pavlushka> Hi superfly !
<pavlushka> and kulelu88 , seems you are right.
<superfly> kulelu88 is always right 
<superfly> Uhoh
<pavlushka> that is great, I'll never doubt again. though HP says in windows, there's a workaround.
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes_is 
<pavlushka> Hi Wolfeyes_is !!!
<Wolfeyes> heya Kilos, pavlushka
<Kilos> what was kulelu88 right about?
<pavlushka> that the workaround does not work for MAC or linux.
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> his lines "if cartridge == empty: allfunctions = NULL"
<Kilos> oh was that for windows
<pavlushka> not exactly
<pavlushka> but dont you have even an ink less cartridge?
<Kilos> i dont even know where they are
<pavlushka> just to fool the printer.
<Kilos> Wolfeyes will bring his scanner tomorrow
<Kilos> ill ask my sister to look when she has time
<pavlushka> problem solved, Wolfeyes works better than HP.
<Wolfeyes> Which reminds me - drivers
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha ha
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos, either way , you have to download something.
<Wolfeyes> I got data will download them, for you, if you on windows, shouldn't need it for ubuntu. Depends if it has drivers inside.
<Kilos> thats fine i need the scans
<Kilos> Wolfeyes have you used it with 14.04
<pavlushka> Kilos, please check if you have sane package installed.
<Kilos> did you have that same hassle getting frivers?
<pavlushka> ^
<pavlushka> asking me?
<Kilos> installing it now
<pavlushka> Kilos, and you have to add that ppa.
<pavlushka> I had to compile the driver from source.
<Wolfeyes> no I haven't
<Wolfeyes> not een tried
<Wolfeyes> even* even
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes, have you watched even Steven?
<Wolfeyes> Nope
<Wolfeyes> Have you watched Lucy?
<pavlushka> me neither, lol
<pavlushka> the movie?
<Wolfeyes> Yes
<pavlushka> Yes.
<pavlushka> Lucy transformed into a big giant server.
<pavlushka> no?
<Wolfeyes> Don't think she was transformed, just opened more doors to her mind that we been told have been shut or not possible to open. Which lifts the level of conscious, to another form of energy or vibration.
<Wolfeyes> I think we always had it, have it.
<pavlushka> but I wished that lol
<kulelu88> *hat tip* for being right on the internet
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes, your lines goes over my head.
<pavlushka> kulelu88's too
<Wolfeyes> Then you better catch it. Lol.
<Wolfeyes> He is bowing in acceptance of getting the solution to the problem.
<Wolfeyes> tipping or tilting the hat in acknowledgement.
<pavlushka> Ah! get it, thanks kulelu88 !
<pavlushka> and Wolfeyes , thanks for the interpretation.
<Wolfeyes> Yw.
<kulelu88> pavlushka: are you not internet speak?
<pavlushka> I am not sure, still learning from Kilos 
<kulelu88> how young are you? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> around 30, a bit old.
<pavlushka> but in mind, still a kid, haven't grown up.
<Kilos> that gscan2pdf also does scan
<Kilos> printer mode locked in that thing
<kulelu88> aah, you should know some internet speak. Do you know: afk, AFAIK, IIRC ?
<pavlushka> Kilos, you mean it works?
<Kilos> nono sorry it doesnt work
<pavlushka> kulelu88, I know as soon as ASAP, for your FYI, ...etc
<Kilos> error message is device busy
<Wolfeyes> There is so many now kulelu88 I stopped keeping track...
<kulelu88> which new 1s are there? Wolfeyes 
<pavlushka> there is some new old ones.
<kulelu88> superfly: do you know of a self-contained JS MVC framework? 
<pavlushka> Kilos, you wanna try windows for that specific purpose?
<Kilos> no ty
<kulelu88> if scanning is a priority, spinning up a Windows VM might save you time
<superfly> kulelu88: in what way do you mean "self-contained"?
<kulelu88> superfly: something that doesn't need me to install 643 dependencies via npm
<Wolfeyes> I was reffering to the ones you spoke about, kulelu88 the last two are new to me, I stopped chatting as it took to much of my time.
<Kilos> on the net many peeps with windows complain about the same problem
<superfly> kulelu88: then no, sorry.
<superfly> kulelu88: that's the nature of JS development these days, it's a mess. Because JavaScript.
<kulelu88> superfly: I am trying to build a UI for my todo.txt webapp
<Kilos> as far as i know 
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> if i remember correctly
<superfly> kulelu88: I've used AngularJS, but there's also Ember and Backbone. Look at those two.
<kulelu88> superfly: this is feature-complete: http://todo.martinsgill.co.uk/ , but the guy doesn't want to make it responsive
<superfly> kulelu88: if you want responsive, then you want Bootstrap, not an MVC framework
<kulelu88> to bootstrapify that, will it be more hard than to write my own implementation? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: yes.
<superfly> well, I can't say for certain, but it probably will be.
<kulelu88> this is the code: https://github.com/MartinSGill/TodoTxtJs/tree/master/WebApp/src
<kulelu88> well I can hack through it
<superfly> kulelu88: with bootstrap it's *mostly* the HTML you need to change
<kulelu88> so I just put in the bootstrap CSS dependency and then adjust the HTML to use bootstrap instead?
<inetpro> oops!
<inetpro> so kulelu88 was also right about asshole-HP?
<kulelu88> we should twitter that tag that. #asshole-HP
<inetpro> that is just sad, really
<Kilos> very
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> unbelievable that anyone should ever do something like that
<inetpro> anyway, there still is another solution as well, at least in principle
<Kilos> tell
<inetpro> a scanner is just a camera
<Kilos> good quality one
<inetpro> the processing of an image to make it look good happens through software on the PC
<inetpro> mobile phone cameras are not bad these days, unless you really have one of those useless devices from teh days of yonder
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos, might have Nokia old ones.
<inetpro> pavlushka: I'm sure it's not that old
<pavlushka> Yeah, Nokia's camera's were good even in the old one's.
<pavlushka> not that old one's
<inetpro> I would be surprised if he managed to keep one of them old devices going after all these years
<inetpro> surely as good as those batteries were, you probably won't get them any more
<inetpro> rephrase: surely as good as those batteries were for a device in those years
<inetpro> those batteries lasted for a week or longer at the time
<pavlushka> here, we can still have some new low config battery efficient Nokia phones.
<inetpro> but those devices did eat a lot of power either
<inetpro> did not*
<inetpro> anyway, all we need is scanner software where you can import an image from a pic
<pavlushka> yeah
<pavlushka> So where is our Kilos ?
<Kilos> here
<inetpro> you can take nice quality pictures with a low quality camera with clever lighting techniques
<Kilos> Wolfeyes will bring his scanner tomorrow
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what clever lighting
<inetpro> pavlushka: he doesn't he want to try?
 * pavlushka still laughing!
<pavlushka> inetpro, well if you have a person as workaround!
<Kilos> the things is with a fone camera it doesnt show a full a4 page perfectly
<Kilos> you need to be too close to get a readable document
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, Kilos... that's what the scanner software is good at
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so where does one put the clever lighting
<inetpro> Kilos: forget about that for now
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> try the principle matter first
<inetpro> proof of concept
<Kilos> take a pic?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> find scanner image processing software that can process any image
<Wolfeyes> or I can just take a pic with a samsung
<Kilos> inetpro now you wanna spend hours sorting something out for 2 pages
<inetpro> rephrase: find scanner image processing software that can process a image from a piece of paper taken by a camera
<inetpro> hours?
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> should take you no longer than 5 minutes if it works
<pavlushka> inetpro, I see a little of myself in you.
<Kilos> you normally feed titbits that takes me days to sort out
<Wolfeyes> I think he was reffering to getting it working inetpro
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: haha
<inetpro> pavlushka: just a little :-)
<pavlushka> If I say a lot, that will be bragging!
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: that sounds like a compliment, thank you
<pavlushka> inetpro, my intention was so! you are welcome!
<Kilos> the pro is my mentor pavlushka 
<inetpro> pavlushka: how about we try http://gscan2pdf.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Kilos> but he isnt having much success
<Kilos> i have that inetpro 
<pavlushka> Kilos, lol @ that
<inetpro> sudo apt install gscan2pdf
<pavlushka> I have that installed, tell Kilos !
<Kilos> it also cant see the scanner
<Kilos> inetpro i have that installed
<inetpro> yikes! That has a lot of dependancies
<Kilos> yes many
<Kilos> all installed
 * inetpro will abstain
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what must i do with it man
<inetpro> pavlushka: if you have it, could you try it there?
<pavlushka> a liitle problem, I have to boot into 14.04, because 16.04 supports minimal.
<pavlushka> give me some moment for that.
<pavlushka> wbb
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Maaz weather Johannesburg
<Maaz> magespawn: Too many places match Johannesburg: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<magespawn> Maaz weather Johannesburg, South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 8:30 PM SAST on April 08, 2016: 15°C; Humidity: 59%; Wind: NNW at 17 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:19 AM SAST/5:57 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:10 AM SAST/6:59 PM SAST
<fusionsparc> night guys...
<pavlushka> yes inetpro , tell me
<inetpro> pavlushka: hmm.... I don't know what to do really, I don't have the software to look at all the options
<inetpro> but let me try to explain my thinking process
<inetpro> first thing I would check is to see what it installed
<inetpro> dpkg -L gscan2pdf
<inetpro> and then look for man pages or other documentation 
<inetpro> and start reading
<inetpro> or be a cowboy and play the dangerous game of blindly executing executable files
<inetpro> last point is not recommended 
<pavlushka>  Whilst it is possible to import PDFs, this is intended to be able to round-trip files created by gscan2pdf. Hence, only the images are imported, and all text is ignored.
<magespawn> usually results in reinstalling the os
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> next option then, if that fails
<inetpro> how about the gimp?
<Wolfeyes> lol @ magespawn
<Wolfeyes> heya magespawn
<magespawn> hi Wolfeyes inetpro pavlushka 
<Wolfeyes> magespawn: that server is up and running. Now to try connect to it with ssh on it's own internet connection.
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> apparently the GIMP, when combined with a plugin called QuiteInsane, becomes a powerful scanning application
<Wolfeyes> But I will do that over the weekend maybe, too sicka now.
<inetpro> https://sourceforge.net/projects/quiteinsane/
<magespawn> how is it going?
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: port forwarding and all that set up?
<inetpro> magespawn: good, good thanks... and by your side?
<magespawn> getting ready to get cold up in JHB tomorrow
<inetpro> sadly QuiteInsane seems a bit insane with it still referencing KDE2/KDE3
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats a tar file
<magespawn> whats the problem inetpro ?
<Wolfeyes> But I will do that over the weekend maybe, too sicka now.yet magespawn, I wanted to do that when it was on it's own internet connection, because it could have been different to mine.
<inetpro> magespawn: we're building a cheap scanner for oom Kilos
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> trying at least
<Kilos> 5 mins
<Wolfeyes> That is a way of thinking about it...
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: let me know if you need input
<magespawn> how are you building a cheap scanner?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<magespawn> lol
<Wolfeyes> I always need input magespawn lol.
<Kilos> stupid hp all in one stuck on cartridge check
<Wolfeyes> But not now immediately
<inetpro> magespawn: HP is being #asshole-HP with it requiring ink cartridge to act as a scanner
<magespawn> which model?
<pavlushka> inetpro, I have to compile it from source
<pavlushka> the quiteinsane
<Kilos> psc 1500
<inetpro> pavlushka: bad idea, abot that
<pavlushka> ok
<inetpro> abort as well
<pavlushka> ok for even that
 * Kilos checks the time
<Kilos> [20:31] <inetpro> should take you no longer than 5 minutes if it works
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> pavlushka: press the eject button to avoid a crash landing
<pavlushka> Kilos, he is gonna kill you in no longer than 5 minuts.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im bigger than him
<magespawn> 5 minutes of internet time Kilos, not real time, it is all relative
<Kilos> obviously
<pavlushka> magespawn, exactly
<Kilos> Wolfeyes go to bed if you sicker man
<pavlushka> I forgot to say lol.
<inetpro> Kilos: I said, "if it works"
<pavlushka> inetpro, I am rebooting then.
<Wolfeyes> drinking some med lemon Kilos
<magespawn> VueScan?
<inetpro> pavlushka: haha
<pavlushka> magespawn, that is a shit
<pavlushka> ask me
<inetpro> remember to deply the parachute as well
<inetpro> deploy*
<Kilos> tomorrow i get the flu bug as well then
<Wolfeyes> I can always leave the visit, and I don't think it is flu, more like laringhitis (or how ever you spell it)
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes, ?????
<pavlushka> ok, wbb, dont if you gonna stick around.
<magespawn> my old hp 4 in 1 had its own linux drivers
<Kilos> nono
<magespawn> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> the prob is magespawn this one doesnt work till its done its ow boot process and aligned cartridges'
<inetpro> cartridge == empty
<Kilos> internet is full of peeps complaining
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> 04/08 18:44:32 <kulelu88> if cartridge == empty: allfunctions = NULL
<magespawn> ahh that should not stop it starting, most of the ones i know you can esccape it
<Kilos> miles@ssd:~$ if cartridge == empty: allfunctions = NULL
<Kilos> > 
<Kilos> > 
<Kilos> dunno where that went or what it is doing
<inetpro> magespawn: what I'm saying is that in principle there should be a very very simple solution
<inetpro> take a picture of a piece of paper and process the image with scanner processing and OCR software
<Wolfeyes> sudo apt install kilosgotosleepnow     :-P
<inetpro> OCR is optional un not needed in most cases
<Kilos> oh lotsa stuff
<inetpro> s/un/and/
<Kilos> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.2/./gobject/gsignal.c:2580: instance '0x4d9e350' has no handler with id '2243' at /usr/bin/gscan2pdf line 3581.
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: don't break it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no that comand does nothing
<Kilos> doesnt even go back to prompt
<Kilos> that glib warning was from the gscan thing
<Wolfeyes> am I reading this correctly, there is a problem in line 3581 of file /usr/bin/gscan2pdf ? something about the id?
<Kilos> i think the printer wont allow it in 
<Kilos> there are a few of those lines
<Kilos> different lines
<magespawn> is the problem with the printer or the computer, i seem to missing something here?
<Kilos> printer
<Kilos> no cartridge
<Kilos> or busted one
<Kilos> been dry for many years
<Kilos> also doesnt work on sister windows
<magespawn> is the a cancel button on the printer that will get you paast the cartridge check?
<Kilos> cant get past the cartridge ialine step of its startup process
<Wolfeyes> if you put it on windows and right click it, in printers and devices, did it show a scan option on it's own?
<Kilos> it just starts again and ends in same place
<Kilos> i havent got windows handy
<Wolfeyes> was that tried?
<Wolfeyes> I'll bring lappy with...
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> its built into the hp software so you go buy new hp cartridges
<pavlushka> guys! what an effort? hats off, good night!
<Kilos> sleep tight pavlushka 
<Kilos> ty for trying to help
<magespawn> good night pavlushka 
<Kilos> 1.30 am there
<Wolfeyes> night pavlushka
<magespawn> Kilos: no cartridge at all?
<Wolfeyes> cuba apparently only has 25% internet usage through the population, it is a crime to be connected to the internet.
<Kilos> i dont know where to find them even magespawn q
<Kilos> much easier to use ians tomorrow for 2 pages
<Kilos> oh
<Wolfeyes> in the printer :-P
<Kilos> i have my clearance
<magespawn> okay then no worries
<magespawn> were you trying to add it as a scanner only?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i have used it before and simple scan worked lekker
<magespawn> not working now?
<Kilos> but the printer has to get through its boot process first
<Kilos> stops at check cartriges flashing light
<magespawn> there is one thread where the guy manages to get it working just as a scanner, that is on windows though
<Kilos> like a pc stuck at initramfs
<magespawn> hp did have linux software for my 5100, that was alomost like a vm for the windows drivers
<magespawn> http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/posts/62033
<Wolfeyes> night everyone - medlemon finished :-/
<magespawn> good night Wolfeyes 
<magespawn> Kilos: 4th post down may 8 2009
<Kilos> kits like a pc getting stuck at grub prompt
<Kilos> i go see
<magespawn> which model do you have specifically?
<Kilos> psc 1500
<kulelu88> fuck javascript
<magespawn> not 1510 or something like that?
<inetpro> oops...
<magespawn> this is the software and site that i used for mine
<magespawn> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<inetpro> kulelu88, kulelu88... please check your lingo
<magespawn> find your model on this page http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<kulelu88> *nod*
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> kulelu88: what happened?
<Kilos> lemme look on the printer
<Kilos> simple sacn and gscan saw it as 1500
<magespawn> usually the printers come in series, like 1500 series
<kulelu88> I can't find a javascript framework that doesn't have 32 thousand dependencies to work
<Kilos> nope 1500 series it says underneeth
<inetpro> ouch! That's a lot of dependancies
<inetpro> what are you trying to achieve?
<kulelu88> building a simple todo app! :/
<inetpro> yikes! You want to reinvent the wheel kulelu88?
<magespawn> Kilos: i would try the 1510s from that website
<Kilos> im trying to find where to see it
<kulelu88> heck no. I just want to get a starting point and build from there, but I don't want heavy dependencies, just 3/4 JS files
<Kilos> ohon top it says 1513 all in one
<magespawn> there is three drop down lists there, the first you select psc, then the second 1510s, then click continue
<inetpro> kulelu88: so you specifically want to integrate just a simple todo feature in your own little existing app of sorts?
<magespawn> sorry Kilos two drop down lists
<Kilos> ya i have it i think
<kulelu88> inetpro: nope, I want to build a simple todo application, then implement my own small features to it
<Kilos> 1513 all in one deskjet
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> i thought you said yours was 1500?
<kulelu88> what the heck is this: https://github.com/MakiBM/mithril-starter-kit/blob/master/package.json
<inetpro> kulelu88: http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/85116/simple-todo-list
<inetpro> not sure whether that can help
<inetpro> or http://www.sitepoint.com/building-list-jquery-local-storage/
<inetpro> or https://www.google.com/search?q=javascript+todo+list
<kulelu88> check this one: https://github.com/robdodson/todo-list/blob/master/package.json :D
<inetpro> yuck!
<kulelu88> I'm now keen to find the package.json with the biggest dependency list
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> kulelu88: are you moving the goalposts?
<kulelu88> building this todo is a yakshave in itself
<kulelu88> cause neither of these work properly: http://todotxt.com/
<kulelu88> web applications
<inetpro> sounds like you have a recursive problem
<Kilos> magespawn i give up 
<Kilos> sh: 0: Can't open hplip-3.16.3.run
<kulelu88> inetpro: it never ends
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe a problem for another day
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> I want to wax the car today... Oops, the hose is still broken from the winter... I'll need to buy a new one at Home Depot
<magespawn> well i will still be here when you want to tackle it again
<magespawn> there is a hole in my bucket
<kulelu88> then you walk into Home Depot and realize that your tap is rusted also, so buy a new tap
<kulelu88> but if  the tap is rusted, the pipes probably are too
<kulelu88> phone plumber
<kulelu88> then you realize you don't know any good plumbers
<kulelu88> find plumber
<kulelu88> then you realize that most plumber finding sites are shit, so you try to build your own site
<kulelu88> and and and
<inetpro> haha... sounds so familiar
<magespawn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_a_Hole_in_My_Bucket
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> that's one broken link 
<inetpro> in quassel at least
<magespawn> or "It was a dark and stormy night..." shorter but the same outcome
<kulelu88> are wikipedia doing permanent donation begging now? a few ads might help them 
<inetpro> single quote in a URL, really a bad idea
<magespawn> sorry just copy/past from firefox, i take them as i find them
<inetpro> magespawn: not your fault 
<magespawn> inetpro: what is it doing on your side?
<kulelu88> as they say about applications also ~ your app is redundant when you try to implement a chat feature in it
<inetpro> just showing a clickable link up to before the ' character
<inetpro> kulelu88: I think those donation requests are only seasonal
<inetpro> happens every year at a certain time
<magespawn> http://is.gd/a7I9I7
<magespawn> hows that inetpro ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> magespawn: no stress... I just highlight, copy and paste in stead of click
<inetpro> was just interesting
<inetpro> he left without saying good bye?
<inetpro> magespawn: that's a first
<inetpro> magespawn: interesting dialog that, by the way
<inetpro> kulelu88: hopefully you don't end up with that kinda recursion
<inetpro> will have to put in an exit loop somewhere
<kulelu88> I normally just give up in the end haha
<kulelu88> javascript is ugly
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> inetpro: no worries, but good to know
<kulelu88> really terrible
<inetpro> a exit statement as well
<inetpro> magespawn: I like the german version :-)
<inetpro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STfoUg36E0g
<Trixar_za> Getting old sucks
<magespawn> well that was fun
<kulelu88> how old? Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> 31, but currently experiencing one of the fun things that only happens in middle age :/
<kulelu88> diabetes?
<Trixar_za> My mother says it's TIA
<kulelu88> this is africa?
<Trixar_za> Transient Ischemic Attack - like a temporary blood clot that causes stroke-like symtoms
<kulelu88> where do these clots form? near the heart?
<superfly> kulelu88: http://www.haneycodes.net/npm-left-pad-have-we-forgotten-how-to-program/
<kulelu88> I'm using mithril.js now superfly 
<superfly> Trixar_za: never had anything like that... 
<kulelu88> I have 1 input form and an add button so far
<Trixar_za> My right side is a bit weak and the vision in my right eye is blurry. Wonders of genetics @ superfly - My mother's side of the family suffers from high cholestoral, so stuff like this will happen if I don't watch my health
<superfly> Ugh. I'm sorry to hear that, Trixar_za 
<kulelu88> yoh
<kulelu88> that's so sad to hear man
<magespawn> Trixar_za: high cholestoral can be genetic, watching your health will only do so much
<magespawn> i have that too, on chronic medication for it
<Trixar_za> Mine stabalizes if I do proper cardio and watch my (animal) fat intake. If I don't, it shoots up high. Mine is normally around 8 if I don't make an effort. Not as bad as my mother's which is 10
<magespawn> 8 is still way too high
<magespawn> mine sits around 8 as well, without meds with meds around 2.5
<Trixar_za> I don't like those meds though - makes you feel drained and weak
 * magespawn goes to get the box
<magespawn> i am on adco-simvastatin 20mg, have not really noticed any side effects
<Trixar_za> I think my mother takes that - the name is familiar
<magespawn> the wonders of genes hey?
<Trixar_za> Yeah. Have to say, experiences like this is a good reminder that I should be taking care of myself.
<inetpro> Trixar_za: hmm.... look after yourself man
<inetpro> am sure that's what oom kilos would say as well
<inetpro> hope you find a solution to the challenge at hand
<Trixar_za> My mother gave me some entorin or something. In her own words, it's just a glorified disprin.
<magespawn> superfly: that is an interesting read
<superfly> magespawn: the JS world is messed up
<magespawn> it does not seem to have the structure that say python gets from having a unified direction
<superfly> magespawn: amongst other things
<magespawn> it also looks like people are using js for programming that is a little beyond what it was meant for
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-09
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> superfly: interesting link there
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro
<Kilos> cremora
<inetpro> eh, hello Wolfeyes and wb o̶o̶m̶, oops... erase that... Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i messed up my ssd kde
<Kilos> said drive was to full so i tried sweeper
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> nothing is recognised anymore
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> sick up and fed
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro jy tender ne
<Wolfeyes> heya superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom gisteraand jy loop sonder om te groet meneer?
<inetpro> eerste keer ooit
<inetpro> jy kwaad vir iemand?
<Kilos> nee
<Kilos> het ek nie gegroet nie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> vreemd
<inetpro> baie vreemd ja
<Kilos> ek was moeg
<Kilos> skuus almal
<inetpro> jy's vergewe Kilos, net nie dat dit weer gebeur nie 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i find that strange, i always say night
<inetpro> Kilos: not last night
<Kilos> oh when then
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> oh but hang on, did I miss it?
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> 04/08 22:15:54 <Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ya see
<inetpro> that's unfair
<Kilos> whyy
<inetpro> you slipped that in there without me noticing
<Kilos> hhahahahaha
<inetpro> while I was talking
<Kilos> ok sorry for that as well then
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, I really didn't see that
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<Kilos> jy's vergewe , net nie dat dit weer gebeur nie 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm... sal probeer maar ek kan niks waarborg nie
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> <Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bushtech> @22.14
<Kilos> ty bushtech 
<inetpro> bushtech: your time is out
<inetpro> or is it mine?
<Kilos> he is just in a strydom mood today again
<inetpro> let me check
<inetpro> no, my time is perfect and on par with http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/south-africa/pretoria
<Kilos> nm man
<bushtech> 22:14:04 on mine
<Kilos> point is i did greet
<inetpro> bushtech, Kilos: I already said sorry above
<inetpro> must I do it again?
<bushtech> lol
<inetpro> bushtech: is your time in sync?
<inetpro> Kilos: posted that at 22:15:54
<bushtech> cant check now on way out
<inetpro> haha, ok
<inetpro> see Kilos, I win
<bushtech> register w/ iec yuc
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> bushtech: did you not register last time?
<bushtech> been trying to change home address for years
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> easiest is to check at https://www.elections.org.za/ but if you want to change address...
<inetpro> that's another story
<inetpro> I keep wondering why anyone would want to pay R1 to check by SMS
<inetpro> anyway, I'm happy to see the following, 'No more “Hash Sum Mismatch” errors'
<inetpro> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/no-more-hash-sum-mismatch-errors.html
<inetpro> short story, "This is now enabled by default in Ubuntu. It’s only there as of xenial (16.04), since earlier versions of Ubuntu don’t have the necessary support in APT. With this, hash mismatches on updates should be a thing of the past."
<Kilos> i need to reboot, wbb
<Kilos> sjoe , using an ssd spoils one
<Kilos> pity they so costly
<mazal> A quick hallo
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom , ek's nou op my foon sim in barry se router :P
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Werk , net hond duur
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Is maar net vir mail lees tot Dinsdag
<Kilos> nou voel jy waarmee van ons elke dag sukkel
<mazal> Afrihost se couriers het gebel en gese hulle lewer daai sim Dinsdag af
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Is darem bk beter as nou
<mazal> 1 gig het my nou R160 gekos
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Dis prepaid , die duurste wat daar is.
<Kilos> ek betaal R138 vir 2g
<mazal> Het nie ander opsie op my foon sim nie
<Kilos> R199 vir 3g
<mazal> Nou ja , laak maar eers weer hol. Wou net gou kom hallo se
<Kilos> 1g hou lank as jy net epos en im goed doen
<mazal> Is te duur om hier te wees
<Kilos> mooi loop
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> En verder dink
<Kilos> irc gebruik 10m n dag
<mazal> Ja maar ander goed DL in background wat mens nie van weet nie
<mazal> Win updates bv.
<Kilos> sit als af man
<mazal> Die bleddie AV bly dit enable
<mazal> Lekker dag verder oom , ek moet nou gaan uitfigure hoe om PS4 game updates te disable :P
<Wolfeyes>  awww man
<Kilos> what
<Wolfeyes> just when I want to talk to him he leaves
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is learning what mobile internet costs
<superfly> you people are weird!
<Kilos> why
<Wolfeyes> I always believed I was alien superfly, lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<squish102> oh why does every server want to start up and listen on port 8080 on my machine
<squish102> setting up ubuquiti AP at home and controller software wants port 8080 :(
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<inetpro> uh oh
<inetpro> pavlushka: looks like I'm the only everyone today, you can talk to me sir
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> does uh oh means anything in native?
<inetpro> perhaps should be uh-oh
<inetpro> does that ring a bell?
<inetpro> meaning: an exclamation of error, concern, awareness of a problem, or surprise
<pavlushka> you are talking like maaz!
<inetpro> I said that because someone pulled the bits out under my feet
<pavlushka> ???????
<inetpro> oh I understand now, you would not have seen my disconnect because my account had not timed out yet
<inetpro> pavlushka: how's the weather in your neck of the woods?
<pavlushka> I've seen that but didn't catch and have you seen my screenshot?
<pavlushka> your disconnection
<pavlushka> i mean
<inetpro> you posted a link to a screenshot? No, I didn't see
<Kilos> hi hulk{-_-} 
<pavlushka> inetpro, I am too much stupid for your lines, "weather in my neck of the woods?" means head?
<pavlushka> or hair?
<inetpro> pavlushka: in your neighborhood
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where you hang your hat up
<inetpro> wb     Kilos
<Kilos> ty slept like a log
<pavlushka> ah! felt l breeze after knowing the meaning!
<pavlushka> and Heya Kilos !
<pavlushka> good
<inetpro> Kilos: see I blanked out the 
<pavlushka> inetpro, I was lost in the wood for a moment!
<inetpro> used tippex and all
<inetpro> pavlushka: you do know Tippex?
<pavlushka> and my neighborhood's weather is  hotty cool.
<pavlushka> wait, let me ask Kilos in private.
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> inetpro, Do I really have to ask Kilos or you will tell me?
<pavlushka> wbb in 30min from groceries!
<Kilos> sharks/lions
<Kilos> go sharks
<inetpro> Kilos: score?
<inetpro> pavlushka: Tippex is a type of correction fluid
<Kilos> 13/0 to lions
<Kilos> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipp-Ex
<inetpro> remember I'm not allowed to mention the word '   '
<Kilos> what word?
<inetpro> oops... it's auto tippexed here
<Kilos> tell me in private
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh oom
<inetpro> yeah that one
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: come now, shout harder man... can't allow the sharks to fail like that
<Kilos> ill send them the instruction mentallt
<Kilos> mentally
<Kilos> 13/3
<Kilos> whew lions punishing us
<Kilos> almost time for a 1/2 time pep talk
<Kilos> 18/3
<inetpro> pavlushka: you still have not told us about your weather? 
<inetpro> oh and I missed that he said hotty cool, whatever that means as well
<inetpro> Kilos: score?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 18/9
<inetpro> Kilos: we have a chance to come back?
<pavlushka> Hi inetpro, will you accept that as answer?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> pavlushka: what choice do I have
<pavlushka> you can reject and ask for more!
<inetpro> how far is your shop?
<Kilos> 21/9
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> score Kilos 
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> we really battling
<inetpro> nee man 
<Kilos> 24/9
<Kilos>  no time to even think of catching up
<pavlushka> inetpro, was that for me ? "how far is your shop?"
<pavlushka> i got a visitor in our ghostly channel ubuntu-bd.
<Kilos> im on another drive so most channels not showing
<pavlushka> another drive means?
<Kilos> i removed the ssd and put the standard drive in the laptop
<pavlushka> ok.
<pavlushka> inetpro, when you asked about weather 2nd time, I was installing bunch of weather apps to answer you more specifically, but the location service does not support my location, :\
<Kilos> he was asking what you meant by saying hot and cold in the same sentence
<Kilos> your weather is either hot or cold not both
<pavlushka> its 50:50, cool.
<pavlushka> its 25/26 degree Celsius here
<pavlushka> humidity 77%
<pavlushka> correction 24 degree Celsius
<Kilos> ok so nice and warm
<Kilos> we were about that today but going down to 11°c tonight
<inetpro> pavlushka: sorry for the delay, yes that was meant for you, the shop question
<pavlushka> very close, at a stone through distance, 3 min walk.
<inetpro> oh that's nice!
<Kilos> whew you can throw stones far
<inetpro> Kilos: he still has to walk down the stairs as well maybe :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> “An average walk is at a speed of 2.5 miles per hour. This converts to 13,200 feet per hour or 220 feet per minute. On this basis, a 5-minute walk would be 1,100 feet and a 10-minute walk would be 2,200 feet.”
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> we feeling technical again tonight
<inetpro> so 3 minutes would be 660 feet
<Kilos> so
<inetpro> that's like 300m Kilos?
<Kilos> thats like a record stone throw
<inetpro> oops 200
<inetpro> or 201.168 to be precise if you want
<Kilos> only stones i can throw that far are lead ones
<inetpro> ya, I guess that be a bit more than a stone throw
<inetpro> or maybe he just walks very slow
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> slow walks are healthy Kilos
<Kilos> for old peeps ya
<pavlushka> It is a very casual walk.
<Kilos> if you walk slow there the tigers will catch you
<Kilos> oh thats next door hey
<inetpro> pavlushka: but how do you go shopping this late, those shops are open 24 hours?
<pavlushka> almost till 11 PM or more.
<inetpro> or what was that timezone again Kilos?
<pavlushka> UTC+6
<Kilos> 4 hours ahead of us
<pavlushka> yep
<inetpro> so it's now just past midnight there?
<inetpro> time to go sleep pavlushka
<pavlushka> my time is 2 AM.
<inetpro> oh goodness, what town or city are you in?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> he means his sleep time
<inetpro> oh I see
<Kilos> pavlushka why are you taking so long to answer
<inetpro> maybe he is just very busy Kilos
<pavlushka> I was reading a post in FB Ubuntu-BD
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> add my name, then it will poke with make a sound, then I'll know instantly.
<pavlushka> *poke me with a sound
<inetpro> pavlushka: poke
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> pavlushka: we call that ping here... what are you so busy with
<inetpro> sorry to disturb and ask so many questions anyway
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> trying give support to them, so I was scrutinizing their problems.
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> looks like even Kilos is very preoccupied 
<pavlushka> ok, I am free now.
<pavlushka> scrutinizing is over.
<Kilos> i am sorting an affice prob on xp with ians help and tring to sort ssd thats plugged in here via usb adapter
<pavlushka> like to add, my os is running on external HD but dont know is it ssd type or not.
<inetpro> pavlushka: sudo dmidecode
<inetpro> gives you lots of info about your system
<inetpro> oh but maybe not about your HDD
<Kilos> pavlushka size of drive
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> for that you probably need lshw
<pavlushka> Kilos, 1 TB
<Kilos> not ssd
<Kilos> ssd's are very expensive
<Kilos> 128g cost the same as a 1TB hdd
<pavlushka> you got me, I have no money, using that logic, clever, I think you are right.
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i dont know if they even have a 1TB ssd yet
<MaNI> they have a 15tb ssd
<MaNI> but good luck affording it :p
<pavlushka> seems like MaNI has money!
<MaNI> I wish
<Kilos> but they so much faster that it could be good to use one for main stuff only
<Kilos> wow
<MaNI> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-now-introducing-worlds-largest-capacity-15-36tb-ssd-for-enterprise-storage-systems
 * MaNI drools
 * pavlushka drools
 * Kilos too
<Kilos> drip drip
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> MaNI: one day we will be able to buy those, hopefully
<MaNI> one day people will be throwing them away, haha
<MaNI> I mean I remember when a 10mb harddrive was a big deal
<pavlushka> I think inetpro meant one day we will be able to buy 1 piece of that together!
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> oh yeah, I also remember when those got doubled up to 20MB
<inetpro> and now the OS won't even fit in a 1GB partition
<MaNI> hehe, yeah technology have to both love and hate it :p
<Kilos> only thing to be unf=happy with is the cost of keeping up
<Kilos> unhappy
<inetpro> Kilos: gotta learn to be ahead of the race
<inetpro> but don't worry, I'm in the pack at the back together with you
<Kilos> ai! ive just managed to get sudo commands working
<Kilos> ty we can go ahead together slowly
<Kilos> this i5 lappy has improved things lots though
 * pavlushka wishes he had more than 1 core!!
<Kilos> old saying wish in one hand and spit in the other and see which is heaviest
<Kilos> was actually something more solid than spit when i learned it
<Kilos> pavlushka what ram have you got
<pavlushka> 2 GB
<Kilos> i found being able to use ddr3 made things much faster
<pavlushka> its about virtualization
<pavlushka> you can do that with your machine.
<Kilos> like i buiolt a desktop with a dual core 3 g and 4g ddr3 and speed was close to this i5 laptop
<Kilos> ddr3 is much faster than ddr2
<Kilos> but i even chatted here with a pentium 3 pc
<pavlushka> yes the bus speed difference tells that
<pavlushka> inetpro, tell him.
<Kilos> irc and im apps dont need such a fast pc
<Kilos> he has been telling me for 5 years or more
<pavlushka> Kilos, you heard VMware, virtualbox?
<Kilos> i tried the box  before
<pavlushka> I cant use those but you can.
<Kilos> but i dont have need for anything extra really
<Kilos> limitations here are mobile costs
<pavlushka>  love to test different flavours, distros.
<Kilos> too expensive for me
<pavlushka> * I
<Kilos> 2 isos is my months dta gone
<pavlushka> You just have to have the iso by any mean.
<Kilos> im happy with kde 14.04 and will get other releases when i visit aus
<pavlushka> ok. :)
<Kilos> you should try bento
<Kilos> ubuntu based iso using openbox
<Kilos> much faster than ubuntu
<pavlushka> I got a little faster, little lighter flavor, xubuntu.
<Kilos> bento is better than that
<Kilos> i didnt like xubuntu
<Kilos> or lubuntu
<pavlushka> tell about it
<pavlushka> tell me about it
<Kilos> inetpro where was that link to bento?
<Kilos> i have it running on a slow desktop
<Kilos> but xp pc there now
<pavlushka> Kilos, I mean to say why you dont like those two flavors, tell me about it.
<pavlushka> xp not a chance.
<Kilos> do you like olives?
<Kilos> im repairing the xp pc for a friend os my sister
<pavlushka> when my mother made sweet pickles of them.
<Kilos> do you like whisky
<pavlushka> I didn't tried.
<Kilos> point is , its all about taste
<Kilos> if i dont like something i dont like it
<pavlushka> got it.
<Kilos> like i dont like using windows
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> yeah, point.
<Kilos> Maaz google bentolinux
<Maaz> Kilos: "GitHub - abrasive/bento-linux-build: Scripts and files to build kernels ..." https://github.com/abrasive/bento-linux-build :: "LinuxVillage | Utilisateurs GNU/Linux francophones et anglophones" http://linuxvillage.org/en/ :: "Bento Linux | LinuxVillage" http://linuxvillage.org/en/blog/tag/bento-linux/ :: "Bento Ubuntu Remix RC | LinuxVillage"
<Maaz> http://linuxvillage.org/en/blog/2013/11/15/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/ :: "Bento OpenBox in Launchpad" https…
<Kilos> http://linuxvillage.org/en/blog/2013/11/15/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<Kilos> its built by an older lady in france with help from the lubuntu dev team
<pavlushka> maaz sudo apt-get install bento
<Maaz> pavlushka: Huh?
<Kilos> light and fast
<Kilos> i even tried that ubuntu that looks like mac os
<pavlushka> if like mac os, I would have mac os, not a look alike, I dont like look alikes
<pavlushka> I dont wanna be a mick jagger
<pavlushka> I'll be me as a musician
<pavlushka> if I wanted to.
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> the look alike using ubuntu is better im sure
<Kilos> and i understand ubuntu so makes it easier
<Kilos> like i prefer kde to unity
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> if kde breaks its because i have done something wrong
<pavlushka> I was saying that if you have multicore, you can keep your usual os and can test different os with vbox without altering your regular system, that's the benefit of multicore.
<Kilos> yes i agree but i dont have data t waste downloading extra systems
<pavlushka> I can offord the data but dont have an extra core, it was about me, if you like testing other os, mazal can or any other can help, in Unuversities, we were helping eachother like that.
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> i will just keep helping who i can this way
<Kilos> did you watch the last 2 applicants meeting pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yeah.
<Kilos> see how easy it is when you have done things for ubuntu
<pavlushka> is it easy for me? now?
<Kilos> not yet i think
<Kilos> you need documented proof and testimonials
<pavlushka> good, just wanna make sure my situation.
<inetpro> sorry, was afk
<Kilos> testimonials are very important
<pavlushka> thanks for telling me that
 * inetpro missed something?
<Kilos> not really inetpro 
<inetpro> thanks
<pavlushka> most of my works gone beyond documentation.
<Kilos> we just rambling
<Kilos> they can be very strict so its good to have proof
<Kilos> i was very lucky they asked me nothing
<pavlushka> on your membership?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> was surprized when i saw how they question others
<pavlushka> yeah.
<Kilos> getting membership isnt easy for some
<Kilos> but no matter how much someone has done they always ask you if you are active in a loco
<Kilos> and always ask if there is anyone there to support you
<pavlushka> although they approved Inoki despite.
<Kilos> yes but he said he is planning to get involved in his loco member
<Kilos> and he did the gnome artwork
<pavlushka> yeah.
<Kilos> so already all ubuntu users are using his artwork
<pavlushka> thanks you guys, Goodnight!
<pavlushka> see ya Kilos !
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> sleep well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hmm... I thought his time was only 2AM ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats his bedtime
<Kilos> and 30 mins later tonight
<inetpro> no, he left early
<Kilos> sleeping so late isnt very healty unless you sleep way into the morning
<inetpro> now 01:43 there
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> shame he tried fo membership with no support or guidance even
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> thats how i got to know him
<inetpro> so they didn't approve?
<Kilos> belkie and i decided to help him bt sorting the loco probs to start with
<inetpro> looks like you're doing a good job there sir
<Kilos> thier loco is all on fb and it was restricted 
<Kilos> no at least that has been opened
<Kilos> also they had peeps tring to join the lp way and waiting for over 2 years
<Kilos> now thats opened 
<Kilos> hehe peeps must hate me
<Kilos> i think i give popey gray hairs
<inetpro> why you giving them grey hairs?
<Kilos> getting involved in stuff thats other peeps work
<Kilos> loco work is lov=co  council work
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> there was another thing where approvals were ignored
<Kilos> where you get all ubuntu pics and stuff
<Kilos> thats also active again
<Kilos> i nag too much i think
<Kilos> often have to remind peeps that the aim is promoting and growing ubuntu
<Kilos> privte issues arent part of it
<inetpro> good man
<Kilos> all your fault
<Kilos> but as long as you there when i need you im happy doing it
<inetpro> you're good at it 
<Kilos> and my fly of course even when he just lurks
<Kilos> ohi superfly didnt see you there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> :D
<superfly> ...
 * superfly hides some more
<Kilos> ian brought his lxmarks all in one thing and kde got the scns quick
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so monday the immi peeps get revved again
<Kilos> w0000t
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> the online visa peeps man
<Kilos> keep up
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> soon a 30 year fast gets broken
<inetpro> please explain that
<Kilos> well debs and i been apart for 30 years
<inetpro> oh my
<Kilos> and we dont connect the way normal peeps do
<Kilos> we feel each others emotions and things even from 8000ks away
<Kilos> and pains
<inetpro> the time will come
<Kilos> yeah hopefully soon
<Kilos> weeks im hoping
<Kilos> but wanted to go december
<Kilos> now its winter sigh
<inetpro> summer will come again also
<Kilos> i can only go for 3 months man
<Kilos> thats place wants you to bank near 1 mill before you can immigrate to there
<inetpro> what's the weather like there in winter?
<Kilos> like cape town
<Kilos> miserable
<inetpro> you said where was it?
<Kilos> melbourne victoria
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> ask the fly, he knows how to cope with it then
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> noticeably lower average minimum temperature there 
<inetpro> see https://versus.com/en/melbourne-vs-cape-town
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i would go even if it was north pole weather
<Kilos> dont care about stuff that attracts other peeps
<bushtech> Da Man is seriaaaaas
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night
<bushtech_> inetpro: thanks for making we aware of time difference
<inetpro> haha, he fixed it?
<inetpro> bushtech_: you're welcome
<bushtech_> dont know why it drifted
<bushtech> grrrr vodacom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> spose i should sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bushtech_> optiona
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what?
<bushtech_> optional
<bushtech_> lekker slaap
<Kilos> sleep?
<bushtech_> yep
<Kilos> dankie. sien julle more
<Kilos> mayb e ill put my ssd in here and try fix it
<Kilos> kinfocenter got lots of info about everything
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-10
<pavlushka> Good Morning everyone!
<Kilos> Guten morgen mein herren
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<pavlushka> I was trying to type up arroy in irc.
<Kilos> i dont understand
<pavlushka> correction "up arrow"
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> Oom Kilos dalk hier ?
<mazal> Does anybody know , if I use my phone's simcard in a router , and a sms comes during that time , will I still get the sms on my phone when putting the sim back in my phone ? Or will it be lost ?
<pavlushka> mazal: it supposed to be stored in the sim.
<mazal> Thanx pavlushka 
<Kilos> hier mazal 
<pavlushka> but cant guarantee, you should test that.
<Kilos> chatting to debs
<Kilos> yes you should
<mazal> should test , or should still get it ?
<pavlushka> put your sim in the router, send a sms or ask anyone to send and put the sim in the phone to check.
<mazal> Oh crap there goes R80
<mazal> pavlushka, will do , asked Kilos to send me one now
<pavlushka> hey mazal, I've noticed your PC configuration at your office, its huge!!!
<mazal> How you mean ?
<mazal> The ram discussion we had ?
<pavlushka> yes.
<mazal> Is ok
<mazal> Won't call it huge
<mazal> Same as my home one
<pavlushka> wow, double huge!
<mazal> The ram is overkill yes. No normal pc needs that much
<pavlushka> what do you do? virtualization or graphical works?
<mazal> IT support
<pavlushka> you do virtualization then.
<mazal> Nope
<pavlushka> ok, I wont guess.
<mazal> Field support. Install the hardware , install and configure the software , create the user id's , do the assets , and lots of spoon feeding for users
<pavlushka> cp
<mazal> Oi vei , wanted to do a quick PS4 setting , now I must do a 300mb update first. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> mazal sent a call me
<Kilos> you should see it
<Kilos> also you can use a thing called modem manager gui i think its called
<mazal> K thanx , will check when I'm done online
<Kilos> thn you can see smsss
<mazal> O crap , I just relized I can't buy airtime while sim is on router :(
<Kilos> you can if you use this link in browser
<mazal> And almost all my data up again. Damn
<Kilos> https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=2750014401488938413
<mazal> No the Inet banking sent a confirmatiom message that I must reply on from phone
<Kilos> oh you not telkom sorry
<mazal> While the browser is open
<mazal> So can't be done
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ok gotta go , have a nice day everyone
<Kilos> when you getting your afihost sim
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> open a private message thing to yourself for practising in
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> Kilos: don't break anything :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have my ssd working again
<Kilos> only not it doesnt see repo stuff as authenticated so gotta sort that
<pavlushka> Kilos: congrats!
<iqbal> hi
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<Kilos> long time no see
<iqbal> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<iqbal> ok ty
<iqbal> i don't spend enough time on my laptop
<Kilos> yeah looks like it
<iqbal> i was looking into getting whatsapp on my laptop but it seems confusing
<Kilos> i  tried it in pidgin but also gave up
<Kilos> only use mxit and telegram now
<iqbal> stopped mxit years ago
<iqbal> i saw that there is a paid version and also some instructions to use an android emulator
<Kilos> lets hear what the whatapp users say
<Kilos> youll just have to wait long i thhik
<Kilos> think
<iqbal> ok
<iqbal> no big deal, just when i'm on my laptop, don't want to keep reaching for my phone
<Kilos> leave the laptop with the charger plugged in
<pavlushka> iqbal: you can use the web version of whatsapp.
<iqbal> ty
<magespawn> good morning
<iqbal> i used it some time back on a windows laptop, i think
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<iqbal> wow, instantly working
<iqbal> ty
<Kilos> iqbal dont be so scarce
<iqbal> ok
<Kilos> we have a meeting on the 22nd here
<Kilos> a 8.30pm
<iqbal> what kind of meeting?
<Kilos> our monthly meeting
<Kilos> wait wrong date
<Kilos> 26th i think
<magespawn> yup this month is the 26th
<Kilos> there are some projects happening you might like to get involved with
<Kilos> inetpro topic bar replenishing please
<iqbal> what kind of projects?
<pavlushka> Kilos: knock knock now
<Kilos> who is there
<Rynomster> morning morning
<Rynomster> I keep getting emails saying my membership is about to expire :o
<Rynomster> spamming me daily xD
<Rynomster> hehe
<Rynomster> Thought I'd do the validation process :)
<magespaw1> back
<Kilos> hi Rynomster `
<Kilos> dont let it expire man follow the instructions in the first mail
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> Kilos: two issues
<inetpro> In German, possessive pronouns adjust themselves according to the noun they are referring to.
<inetpro> The list for gender and numerus is: 1. 'Mein' for singular masculin/neutral noun, 2. 'Meine' for a singular feminine noun, 3. 'Meine' for a plural masculin/neutral noun, or 4. 'Meine' for a plural feminin noun.
<inetpro> and the 2nd issue, German nouns are generally capitalised 
<inetpro> in other words, that would be 'Guten morgen meine Herren'
<inetpro> oh and the 3rd issue, what about the ladies here?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry i was struggling with xp pc
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> the ladies were offline 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all that caps issue is too much to think about
<Kilos> thumping head
<Kilos> and i very seldom use caps , but, will try remember to do it correctly next time
<Kilos> but only to please you
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> stop the nagging
 * Kilos hides
<magespawn> g9od afternoon all
<magespawn> good too
<magespawn> inetpro aws should send you a mail the day before your free tier usage expires
<magespawn> Kilos: good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry im so slow ian busy packing to leave and he always leaves something behing so we checking everywhere
<bushtech> unpack the scanner
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> just trying irssi via termux on my phone Kilos 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ian gone
<Kilos> scanner went with him now bushtech ive done all i needed to do
<Kilos> he showed me one can use scanners without even connecting to a pc
<Kilos> you put the page in on top and a usb stick in the usb socket and click scan
<Kilos>  will try tha with this hp when i have some energy
<Kilos> strangest thing happened here with ssd
<Kilos> warned drive was nearly full continuously so i deleted some stuff and it kept complaining
<Kilos> drive showed 101g used of a 128g ssd
<Kilos> i tried sweeper to clean and that messed up all links or keys or something
<Kilos> then removed some movies and pics to a 16g stick
<magespawn> clear all the tmp files
<Kilos> then rebooted and tried earier recovery
<Kilos> now it shows 7.8 used
<Kilos> where all the rest
<Kilos> 93g not used
<Kilos> so where did that bull come from
<Kilos> you cant put 93g on a 16g stick
<Kilos> inetpro lees ↑
<Kilos> afternoon superfly why did you say we are weird yesterday?
<bushtech> Kilos: have you checked ssd with Disks?
<Kilos> ill do that now bush
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> overall assesment disk is ok
<Kilos> wb bushtech bad connection you have there hey
<Kilos> or are you playing yoyo at the same time
<bushtech> yes grrr busy getting to mtr
<Kilos> annoying hey
<bushtech> extremely
<bushtech> busy eyeing afrihost
<bushtech> move from voda to mtn
<Kilos> have you no telkom signal there
<bushtech> zip
<Kilos> i started here with mtn then cellc then vodacom and 8ta beats then all price and performance wise
<bushtech> will check 8ta coverage
<bushtech> 8ta has roaming 3g coverage but telkom 3g doesn't
<Kilos> im not sure what the roaming thing does as im vas in een plek hear
<Kilos> i thought 8ta and telkom is the same thing
<bushtech> yeah typical telkom : we aim to confuse
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> its on the same map. vastly different coverage
<Kilos> i very seldom have hassles and when i do its from storm damage
<Kilos> my connection is very stable
<Kilos> so is inetpro s
<bushtech> I can only dream
<Kilos> can you judge your distance from the tower
<bushtech> no such thing as a stable connection around here
<bushtech> I know exactly. Let me just find 
<bushtech> 15km
<Kilos> as long as you get 3 bars or more signal strength it should be stable
<Kilos> that quite far
<Kilos> are any of the others closer?
<Kilos> you can also use a router with an external antenna like pro
<Kilos> external antenna boost signal lots
<bushtech> I am
<bushtech> router with yagi
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> what isp atm voda?
<bushtech> voda
<Kilos> my sis used voda but their service is shocking
<Kilos> she spent 4 months with no data connection then switched to 8ta as well
<bushtech> sheesh! 4 months
<Kilos> but the fone showed 5 bars and worked fine for calls
<bushtech> basebal bat time
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i used to let her get wifi from me
<bushtech> making a phone call around here is very amusing
<Kilos> she kept saying they are planning to fix it this week
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what appens there
<Kilos> h
<bushtech> people standing on  chairs  and heads out of windows
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> external antenna only way then
<bushtech> does nothing for phone sig
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> and no adsl i take it
<bushtech> nada
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> service actually sucks in za 
<bushtech> tell me about it
<Kilos> inetpro thinks if he keeps quiet he will get away with not having set the topis bar rightweeks ago already
<Kilos> govt employees all work on the more is nog n dag attitude
<Kilos> Icon 'gtk-new' not present in theme at /usr/share/perl5/ClamTk/GUI.pm line 259.
<Kilos> why doesnt nano show line numbers?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> to much to count
<bushtech> you need to activate numers in nano
<bushtech> numBers
<Kilos> oh my
<bushtech> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73444/how-to-show-line-numbering-in-nano-when-opening-a-file
<Kilos> ty bushy
<bushtech> old heads battle to count
<bushtech> need all the help we can get
<Kilos> wonderfull ty so much
<Kilos> i have at times counted line for line
<Kilos> you also old?
<Kilos> goodness me
<bushtech> Eish! me not have that much patience
<Kilos> i get quite lonely at times
<Kilos> most here are younger than my son
<Kilos> and young peeps definitely speak a different language
<bushtech> not many oldies play w/ keyboards
<Kilos> langjan and i and now you
<Kilos> woooot we getting there
<Kilos> and goosie isnt a youngster anymore either
<bushtech> but got my 85 yo mil into using whatsapp couple months ago
<bushtech> beeg noddy badge
<Kilos> sjoe
<bushtech> the biggie was getting her to use the notepad
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need to explain mil. l to far from m to be a typo
<bushtech> mothr in law
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Kilos> Maaz tell cryterion You need to give links here lad, via fb often wont be seen
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<Kilos> haha hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> http://www.techworm.net/2016/04/ubuntu-everywhere-infographic.html
<Cryterion> is that better ;)
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe ty young man
<Kilos> havent you read in fb that i hate it
<Kilos> dont think i follow even 5 peeps
<Cryterion> yeah I know, sometimes forget
<Kilos> lol np
<Kilos> i try go there as little as possible
<Cryterion> I might be young to you, but still not that young :)-
<Kilos> wow ty Cryterion very interesting
<Kilos> nearly everyone here is young to me
<Kilos> but im honoured to be one of you and call you all friends
<Kilos> funny, call any woman over 30 young lady and you get a lovely smile
<Kilos> men say im not that young
<inetpro> bush[tab]: ping
<inetpro> oops
 * inetpro likes that new acronym
<inetpro> Kilos: my mil turned 85 today
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> inetpro dunno if i must nag or what
<Kilos> topic bar
<inetpro> relax, tomorrow is another day
<Kilos> hahahahahaha
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Okm it took a long time to connect, hi Kilos  hoe gaan dit met jou?
<Kilos> first cearance received and sent to the online visa site
<Kilos> wat het jy nou gebreek?
<Langjan> So things are happening at last
<Kilos> en hoe gaan dit daar
<Langjan> Niks nie man!
<Langjan> alles wel dankie
<Langjan> en met jou?
<Kilos> yes no i just hope they dont want to try check that its correct because that will add more months
<Kilos> last time the whole procedure took 2 years
<Kilos> im happy to hear you broke nothing
<Langjan> Eish! So what has been approved and what is still required?
<Kilos> oh ja you been playing with balls again
<Langjan> Yes for 5 days, rolled about 500 balls and they all went skew!
<Kilos> the clearance gets checked by a place called vaccu in melbourne then sent to visa peeps here
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> they supposed to go crooked arent they
<Langjan> Yes! Now you tell me! 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> So any indication when visa will be ready? 
<Kilos> haha inetpro i get to use it
<Kilos> Langjan inetpro 's mil turned 85 today
<Kilos> lets hear the comment
<Langjan> Use what? mil?
<Kilos> hahahahahaha
<Kilos> mother in law
<Langjan> oh, wow! Hartlik geluk aan haar inetpro 
<Kilos> i had to ask what it meant earlier
<inetpro> dankie oom Jan
<Langjan> kom julle darem goed oor die weg?
<Kilos> vir haar man nie vir jou nie
<inetpro> ten minste hoef ek nie daai woord uit te tippex vir die oom nie
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Reminds me of the guy who said his mil is a real angel
<Kilos> i have never heard it before
<Langjan> so his pal says youre lucky, mine is still alive
<Kilos> ten mins after seeing it used i asked what it was
<inetpro> Langjan: nee, ek dink jy verstaan verkeerd, die woord wat ek moet uit tippex vir Kilos is 'oom'
<inetpro> hy wil nie meer daai woord sien nie
<Langjan> ok, en vir my? seker oupa
<inetpro> haha :-)
<bushtech> Yip Wie's jou $%#@ oom?
<Langjan> Hoe gaan diyt met jou bome inetpro ?
<Langjan> hi bushtech 
<inetpro> oom² Jan
<Langjan> lmga
<bushtech> naand Langjan
<Kilos> Langjan bushtech se hy is ook oud
<Kilos> maar se nie hoe oud nie
<inetpro> Langjan: die bome loop weer uit
<Langjan> ok, mens is so oud soos jy voel
<bushtech> careful now
<Langjan> eks 21
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> bushtech: stadig meneer... ons het jong mense ook hier
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> probleem is ouens gaan op 50 dood en word op 75 begrawe
<Kilos> haha you didnt use tab complete
<Langjan> wie?
<inetpro> Kilos: I did, before he left but I was still completing the sentence
<Kilos> ah
<bushtech> sigh!
<Kilos> bushtech wb
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> wb?
<inetpro> bushtech: stadig met die taal hier asb meneer... ons het jong mense ook hier
<bushtech> you can read that?
<Langjan> bushtech,  is jy die sensor wat die jong manne in toom hou?
<Kilos> welcome back
<bushtech> nee ek is aan die ander kant van die draad
<Kilos> watter taal inetpro 
<Kilos> im lost here
<Langjan> wat gebeur daardie kant?
<inetpro> oom Kilos, daai snaakse karakters beteken net een ding
<Kilos> die peine begin
<bushtech> word gesensor
<bushtech> ek kan nie help as die jong ouens vuil gedagtes het nie
<Langjan> en die ou manne?
<Kilos> inetpro waar sien jy snaakse karakters
<inetpro> Kilos: 04/10 19:38:05 <bushtech> Yip Wie's jou $%#@ oom?
<bushtech> aan hulle is geen salf te smeer nie
<Kilos> o daai
<Langjan> Ja tolk asb klaat ek kan sien wat die manne te se het
<Kilos> inetpro waar kry jy swart tippex
<bushtech> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ek maak dit self
<Kilos> sjoe slim ne
<bushtech> ek dink inetpro het so 'n ry tippex botteltjies langs sy muis
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> OK julle manne, geniet die aand - ek groet julle. 
<bushtech> cheers Langjan
<Kilos> dankie vir die kuiertjie Langjan 
<Kilos> pas julle mooi op
<Langjan> O net voor ek gaan, ek het 'n 24 duim Philips monitor op 'n uitverkoping raakgeloop, nou word my nek seer van al die heen en weer... 
<inetpro> het al die kleure van die reenboog hier
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> jy maak my oog seer man
<bushtech> skuif hom verder terug??
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga, dan word hy weer klein - dan het ek my geld gemors - lmga
<bushtech> of sit agtertoe
<Kilos> bushtech gaan koop een van al die sim kaarte, hulle is goedkoop by checkers ens
<Kilos> dan kan jy met jou foon sien watter syn is die beste
<inetpro> Langjan: https://peperperspective.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/optimum-sitting-position.jpg
<Langjan> simkaart waarvoor?
<bushtech> nie'n sleg idee nie Kilos dankie
<Kilos> 3g
<Langjan> Dankie inetpro eintlik spot ek net maar sal in elk geval kyk
<bushtech> vir my vrot konneksie
<Kilos> kyk vir wat
<Langjan> die link na sitting positions
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> OK ek groet julle, lekker aand verder
<inetpro> mooi loop oom Jan
<Kilos> totsiens my vriend
<Langjan> dankie inetpro en Kilos mooi loop 
<Langjan> en bushtech  ook
<Kilos> felt quite comfy there for a while with ballies around
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<Kilos> im thinking of a reinstall
<Kilos> ssd got kinda corrupt
<Kilos> so rsync /home and what else to have minimal work
<pavlushka> ya, tell Kilos , I wont follow.
 * pavlushka ^^
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> aw pity mail set to 30 checks
<pavlushka> Hi, I m watching python video, wish me luck.
<Kilos> langjan got away before i read his
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> When I try to connect on xchat the sign in the bar on left hand bottom runs backwards and forwards as if searching but no connection - don't worry, I have not broken anything.:-P 
<Kilos> good luck pavlushka 
<Kilos> concentrate and learn
<pavlushka> but I feel sleepy, need some unwinding!
<Kilos> well its midnight
<Kilos> normal peeps sleep before that
<pavlushka> yeah, python reminded me that.
<Kilos> watch when you are wide awake man
<Kilos> so you can understand better
<pavlushka> okey doky
<pavlushka> inetpro: why your lines are shaded?
<Kilos> copy it so you can watch over and over
<Kilos> he was showing all the colours tippex he has
<pavlushka> I usually do that to save data but need to sure I am not wasting my time.
<pavlushka> lol @ tippex
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if they made a movie about it then it must be worth something so save it
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: what the problem is sir?
<Kilos> it says some packages from repo arent autheticated and
<Kilos> i installed clamtk and that wont run
<Kilos> tried from cli and got an error
<Kilos> Icon 'gtk-new' not present in theme at /usr/share/perl5/ClamTk/GUI.pm line 259
<Kilos> i like things to work first time
<Kilos> oh and inetpro it said it was near full so i moved vids and pics to 16g stick
<Kilos> rebooted and it now say im only using 7.2 g
<Kilos> so where is the other 90+g
<Kilos> didnt all go hide on the 16g stick
<inetpro> superfly: didn't you mention that he's weird?
<Kilos> so somewhere there is corruption and clean install is the quickest easiest way to fix
<superfly> inetpro: so are you
<inetpro> oh my
<Kilos> i asked him why
<Kilos> hahahahahaha
<Kilos> whyyyyy
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> you copy 90GB to a 16GB drive and expect the data to be available?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i copied about 12g
<Kilos> and now only using 7.2 gig of the drive
<Kilos> superfly now you shut him up
<Kilos> he thought he was gonna get away with it
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos but I don't get it... somewhere in this story you're not telling us all the details
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> if i knew all the details i would ask
<Kilos> there is 90 gig missing but eveything is here
<Kilos> oh i also deleted all sent and trash thunderbird mails and did the file thing
<Kilos> file compact folders
<inetpro> "there is 90 gig missing but eveything is here" sounds like a oxymoron
<Kilos> aparently that cleans out deleted mails
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> stop asking questions just tell me what else to rsync so i can clean install
<Kilos> inetpro could also be the ssd thats not good even though disks says it is
<Kilos> it was discarded by windows peeps before
<Kilos> superfly we are waiting to hear why we are weird in your eyes
<Kilos> and is it just to you or does everyone see us that way
<Kilos> ??
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be, ^
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where is your up arrow pavlushka 
<Kilos> put it here
<superfly> Kilos: you use that silly free operating system!
<pavlushka> ↑
<Kilos> so do you superfly 
<pavlushka> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> he has gone to sleep
<superfly> Kilos: lies. I use Debian.
<superfly> it's not silly.
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> so no 16.04??
<Kilos> whats that word you use
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hogwash
<pavlushka> superfly: I heard you saying, I can testify against you.
<Kilos> pavlushka superfly is a python master
<pavlushka> superfly: that you are testing 16.04 in your laptop, :p
<superfly> when I get my SSD I'm dropping Kubuntu for Debian KDE.
<Kilos> he just enjoys stirring the pot now and again
<Kilos> serious?
<superfly> Kilos: serious
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> traitor
<Kilos> n ill still keep you in my friend circle
<Kilos> nm
<pavlushka> superfly: is debian is paid?
<superfly> pavlushka: what do you mean "paid"? is it commercial? no
<inetpro> pavlushka: don't believe anything he says 
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> oops... I'm just joking 
<inetpro> sorry Kilos but I'm busy with something else here 
<Kilos> np
<pavlushka> to my knowledge debian was free and its soft collection is huge, sizing 7 GB
<pavlushka> the 7.6 version.
<pavlushka> with multiple dvds.
<pavlushka> So superfly: inetpro knows the secret about you then?
<superfly> pavlushka: inetpro knows more than he lets on
<pavlushka> does he know which toothpaste you use?
<pavlushka> superfly: ?
<Kilos> he is busy pavlushka 
<superfly> pavlushka: I'm not sure... you'll have to ask him
<Kilos> we lucky he finds anytime to chat
<Kilos> till half way through july
<Kilos> you have heard of debconf pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> yes I was in that meeting
<Kilos> right he is one of the organizers
<pavlushka> but cant remember who was selected to go
<Kilos> i think cryterion said he is going to try go
 * pavlushka burps
<Kilos> yes him
 * pavlushka its tasty!
<pavlushka> Kilos: is Cryterion busy packing then?
<pavlushka> or he has gone already?
<Kilos> its still some months ahead
<Kilos> april may june then only july
<pavlushka> ok, Cryterion, you can unpack your bags then, :p
<Cryterion> Hi, can't promise I will make it, but will try, it'll depend on work load nearer the time
<pavlushka> Hi how are you Cryterion ?
<pavlushka> I was pinging you intentionally,:p
<Cryterion> lol, all good and yourself
<pavlushka> Yeah, same hear, all goods, no documents, ;p
<pavlushka> have I told a lullaby?
<pavlushka> *sang a lullaby
<Kilos> sung
<Kilos> lullabies are song you sing to put babies to sleep
<pavlushka> and for me, good night guys!
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> sleep earlier superfly . see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-03
<inetpro> .
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> ..
<MaNI> greetings
<pavlushka> greetings
<inetpro> ohi pavlushka, MaNI... and all else
<pavlushka> inetpro: ..
<theblazehen> Morning
<chesedo> afternoon all
<inetpro> oh and hi to oom Kilos as well
<nsnzero> evening all
<captine> evening all
<superfly> hi captine
<captine> hey superfly 
<captine> how you keepoing
<captine> been a long time since i have been on irc
<superfly> captine: I'm doing OK, thanks. I'm now living in the USA. How are you, still in South Korea?
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-04
<superfly> Good morning South Africa!
<MaNI> morning
<MaNI> good one for currency traders at least 
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper poppingtonic propagandhi MaNI K_K_N ambo_ thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and of course inetpro 
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, everyone 
<Kilos-> sigh
<chesedo> morning MaNI Kilos- paddatrapper and all others
<Kilos-> hi chesedo 
<Kilos-> power again this time
<pavlushka> morning chesedo
<inetpro> it is another day yet again?
<inetpro> hi every body
<chesedo> hi pavlushka inetpro
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<Kilos-> hi vulcan 
<vulcan> Hey Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> hi zoidbergwill 
<zoidbergwill> Hey there
<Kilos-> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos-> have you een here before
<Kilos-> bee
<Kilos-> been
<Kilos-> ai!
<zoidbergwill> Just lurking. :P
<Kilos-> you welcome
<Kilos-> have some cyber coffee
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos- It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<paddatrapper> hey zoidbergwill welcome :)
<smile> hi Kilos 
<smile> you're awake again?
<smile> or was your internet down?
<superfly> o/
<nsnzero> good evening all
<superfly> Morning
<nsnzero> hi superfly - how are you ?
<superfly> I'm good thanks, and you? 
<nsnzero> a little on the tired side but good otherwise 
<Kilos> sorry smile just woke now
<Kilos> hi superfly nsnzero 
<smile> Kilos: don't worry
<smile> Kilos: slept well?
<Kilos> yes ty
<nsnzero> well if isnt the long lost mr Kilos 
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> how you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> bit bitter ty been all day just meat and veggies and black coffee with no sugar
<Kilos> and only water from midnight tonight
<nsnzero> sweetner ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<nsnzero> y not ? 
<Kilos> go for nuclear scan again tomorrow morning
<Langjan> Hello guys, how you keeping Kilos, missed you!
<Kilos> yes i een very slack oom jan sorry
<Langjan> No apology needed, as long as youre ok
<Kilos> and most likely no on tomorrow and maybe the day after
<nsnzero> i hope everything goes well tomorrow Kilos 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> all should be well ty
<Langjan> hi nsnzero you fine?
<nsnzero> fine thanks and you Langjan ?
<Langjan> Going for scan at Biko Kilos? 
<Kilos> yessir
<Langjan> Also fine thks nsnzero 
<smile> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> with the stronger iso thing
<nsnzero> good to hear Langjan 
<Kilos> hopefully this tme they see what can be seen
<Langjan> Thks nsnzero 
<Langjan> Could they not make progress last time around Kilos? 
<nsnzero> Kilos: how many rads will the new dose be ? 
<Kilos> nope they said the doc that does the report from the scan was mystified  so they needed to get a stronger isotope thing
<Kilos> i have no idea nsnzero 
<Langjan> they must demist the guy
<Kilos> they had to specially order it, not a coomonly used one
<Langjan> so he can see clearly
<Kilos> haha
<nsnzero> lol
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> maybe he forgot his glasses at home
<Langjan> maybe they got mystified too
<Kilos> last test was a 4 hour process, this one is 24 hours so i have no idea what they goona do extra
<Langjan> Sjoe! Strongs my friend
<Langjan> How many days do you expect to be there?
<nsnzero> they have to monitor you to see if you turn into the hulk or spiderman 
<Kilos> best thing was last time after nothing sweet or bread or anything like that for about 30 hours they give you a bar one to eat
<Langjan> Hope it was a big one
<Kilos> just so they can see if blood sugar spikes i think
<Kilos> was very lekker
<Kilos> then they were amazed as well hehe
<Langjan> Mist in the maze, no wonder theyre battling to see 
<Kilos> blood suagr hadnt changed at all after 30 mins and still the same 2 hours later
<Kilos> supposed to spike withing 30 mins after the bar one i believe
<Langjan> Are you also suffering diabetes?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i can eat or leave anything
<Langjan> So is blood sugar affected by testing or whats the story with blood sugar?
<Kilos> will suffer if i have to stop meat though
<Langjan> Maybe less suffering than with meant
<Langjan> meat
<Kilos> something to do with how the nuke stuff will affect you 2 hours later
<Langjan> Hey whats going on?
<Kilos> where
<Langjan> The chat
<Kilos> its unity
<Langjan> noboody asked what I had broken
<Kilos> mine is fine
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i was gonna let you get away with it
<Langjan> oh
<Kilos> but anyway what has broken in the last 3 weeks
<Langjan> no wonder I'm a year older
<Kilos> hahaha when
<Langjan> the aging thing is catching up 
<Langjan> Saturday
<Kilos> you doing well man
<Kilos> congrats my friend
<Langjan> yeah
<Langjan> thks 
<nsnzero> happy belated birthday Langjan 
<Langjan> caught you
<Langjan> thks nsnzero 
<Kilos> caught me?
<Langjan> caught you too 
<Langjan> what was date on Saturday?
<Kilos> april fool
<Langjan> yeah
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> caught you again
<Kilos> coming saterday
<Langjan> nope
<Kilos> when then man
<nsnzero> lol 
<Kilos> im too sleepy to think
<Langjan> 1 April
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> are you born 1st april
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> a whole lifetime of being a fool
<Langjan> I think so, celebrrated my b/day on 1 April ever since I can remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> yeah thats why I keep breaking things
<Kilos> must be
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> but you can relax, fortunately I'm on Unity, not KDE so all is working fine
<Kilos> jajaja
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> im gonna remind you next time i see a mail about things that wont work as they used to
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> so how long do you expect to be waything the nursies Kilos 
<Kilos> well
<Langjan> watching and pinching
<Kilos> id like to be home tomorrow night but 24 hours from 7 am tomorrow makes me think im gonna sleep there
<Langjan> OK well strongs, will be thinking of you, praying for best results
<Kilos> there was a very cute one that put the drip feeder into my arm last time. hope she is there again
<Kilos> never felt the needle even go in
<Langjan> Hi debs welcome to the chat
<Kilos> hahaha i told her as well man
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> how are the girls
<Kilos> she said good , they not allowed to hurt my miley
<Kilos> they doing fine ty
<Langjan> good, convey my best wishes when you chat
<Kilos> hows your side of things
<Langjan> my side is fine thks
<Kilos> i will, tara calls you that oom guy
<Langjan> OK tell her love from the oom guy
<Kilos> i will
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> she is getting too wise with afrikaans words
<Langjan> Good. Die taal sal haar goed doen. I had a bit of a time getting the car tip top
<Kilos> someone in the shop did something stupid and i remarked whatta doos
<Langjan> eish
<Kilos> she said whats a doos
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> i said a box
<Kilos> now when she sees anyone drive bad or do stupid stuff she calls them doos
<Kilos> one day shell say it to a van der merwe
<Langjan> I met an American lady who married a boer and wanted to learn Afrikaans  
<Langjan> shes a bright one, doctor i n marine biology
<Langjan> so some guys help het
<Langjan> they tell her when she meets new peeps she must say "ek is jags"
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ses man
<Kilos> thats cruel
<Langjan> was horrible when she realised what it means
<Kilos> shame
<Langjan> not a nice joke
<Langjan> but she can now also laugh about it
<Kilos> unless she big and fat and ugly
<Langjan> shes lovely lady
<Langjan> called the manta queen
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> http://www.queenofmantas.com/about-andrea/
<Kilos> she is nice
<Kilos> poor girl
<nsnzero> lol Kilos did you even read the article ?
<Kilos> the start yes
<Langjan> She is doing a great job to protect the large sea animals
<Kilos> i didnt go to read i went to see what she looked like
<nsnzero> lol 
<Kilos> sjoe busy lady
<Langjan> Ok Kilos and nsnzero I am logging off, glad you're all fine, will chat later. Give the nursie a pinch for me and come back well and kicking
<nsnzero> take care Langjan - have a good night 
<Langjan> Hope I have something for you to fix when next we chat!
<Kilos> go well Langjan and ty for the visit
<Langjan> thks nsnzero  you also
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> my pleasure
<chesedo> hi nsnzero i just sent you a pm
<chesedo> but seems that your pm's are broken :P
<nsnzero> hi chesedo - how did you send it ?
<chesedo> via /query
<chesedo> nsnzero: ^
<chesedo> nsnzero: i should be in the list where the channels are (lke #ubuntu-za)
<nsnzero> got it - replied 
<Kilos> did you get mine nsnzero ?
<Kilos> get a decent irc client man
<nsnzero> lol - i trying to but it wont build 
<nsnzero> welcome back Kilos 
<Kilos-> ty stupid internet
<nsnzero> and i quote "get a decent irc client man"
<nsnzero> lol
<nsnzero> Maaz: tell Kilos we wish him everything of the best 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<chesedo> night all
<nsnzero> good night chesedo 
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-05
<nsnzero> morning all 
<chesedo> morning nsnzero and all others
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peeps
<nsnzero> hi thatgraemeguy 
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero ChanServ thatgraemeguy everyone
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<inetpro> goeiedag mense
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Kilos> hi everyone
<Kilos> long day with nothing done but booked in for three days
<Kilos> the isotope they oredered from overseas and it sat vas in customs, but was supposed to be delivered this avy
<Kilos> will see inna morning
<Kilos> its an injection then scans after 15 mins, 6 hours and 24 hours
<Kilos> so  boring day ahead if the stuff has arrived
<Kilos> and half the power sockets here dont work
<chesedo-> lol
<chesedo-> and hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi  chesedo- 
<smile> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> gah!
<inetpro> Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<inetpro> no more Unity? That's just sad
<inetpro> even though I've always preferred KDE I still thought there was still a place for Unity
<nsnzero> evening guys
<MaNI> haha, not going to lie I'm getting some schadenfreude from this news :p
<inetpro> MaNI: hopefully that means we'll see Wayland sooner now
<MaNI> I thought unity was a divisive ill thought through move from the start, done in a way that caused a lot of headaches for a lot of people, so to see it fail somehow feels good.   Even if another part of me feels bad for those who actually liked it
<inetpro> you're right, I guess thare are just not enough developers out there 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> i woke and sleep soon. hi guys
<Kilos> in hospitsl , iso stuff was held up at customs and was supposed to be here late avy
<Kilos> if so then starting morning injected then scan 15 mins later then 6 hours later then 24 hours later then hopefully home
<Kilos> just keeping you informed
<Kilos> night sll. sleep tight
<Kilos> s/sll/all
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-06
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> i am just wondering if netgear router use a common command set like AT commands ?
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<nsnzero> good morning andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> I've been watching Ars Technica, OMG Ubuntu and the Canonical blog. Wow. that was a big announcement.
<nsnzero> what did i miss ?
<andrewlsd> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-ship-gnome-desktop-not-unity
<andrewlsd> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/
<andrewlsd> Unity 7 and Unity 8 + Mir, phone convergence all being canned.
<andrewlsd> Focus will be IoT, embedded, snaps and server/cloud
<andrewlsd> with Ubuntu desktop still being released but with Gnome3.
<andrewlsd> not surprisingly, Canonical can't afford to keep spending money on stuff that isn't bringing a decent return on investment.
<andrewlsd> I'm a bit disappointed, but I understand it.  The irony for me, is that 16.04 is the first time I've actually enjoyed using Unity. :-P
<nsnzero> they shouldnt waste time on the phone and tablets - android rules that roost for a long foreseeable future 
<andrewlsd> ... which I switched to when I installed 16.04 instead of LinuxMint.
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: agreed, still feel a bit sad to see it. I was hoping for an open alternative.
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: but I could also see that its time was running out.
<nsnzero> i cant tell the difference between gnome and unity - both have the taskbars on top 
 * andrewlsd doesn't like header-bars.
<andrewlsd> ... but as always, that's a preference, and I could go to KDE/plasma if I wanted to
<nsnzero> i was also keen on a linux tablet 
<nsnzero> nothing but kde for me 
<nsnzero> s many talented programmers in the gnu field but each with their own ideas and agendas - how great will it be if most of them worked on a single distro 
<MaNI> diversity is nice sometimes
<MaNI> but the whole unity thing was very political/divisive and unnecessary IMO (ironic given the name)
<nsnzero> hi MaNI - agreed 
<MaNI> that effort money poured into kde (or gnome even though I hate gnome) would certainly have been better for linux as a whole, but anyway these things happen sometimes
<andrewlsd> MaNI: except pouring money into kde or gnome wouldn't necessarily have solved things either.  Because you'd still have _my way_  issues.
<andrewlsd> think about 3 "portable/full-contained" app solutions: AppImage; FlatPack; Snaps.
<nsnzero> i am of the belief that is actually the apps that sell a product -  take ms - its office and games that drives people to get it - time focus on needs and not add and hope its needed 
<MaNI> to an extent yeah, well assuming that unity was driven mostly by developers wanting to do their own thing and not by a funder with his own agenda
<andrewlsd> IMHO, Gnome takes its direction from another large Linux company
<MaNI> if the later then theres no reason to believe that the developers couldn't have cooperated without the funder pressuring them to do things a certain way :)
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: +1, the unified appearance certainly helps.
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: in using several apps, I meant. ie all apps behaving in a certain way. like Android or Apple or MS's design/UI/UX guidelines.
<MaNI> apple or android are better examples, nobody follows the microsoft ones
<MaNI> not even microsoft
<nsnzero> 100% agree on that MaNI and andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> have a good day guys - chat later 
<andrewlsd> ciao
<K_K_N> does anybody know why a printer will show up under lsusb then disappear after a while then appear again continues to do that?
<K_K_N> is it the port, the cable, the printer or ubuntu?
<K_K_N> ok for clarity, I plug the printer into usb port n laptop, go to terminal type lsusb and the printer shows up
<K_K_N> I type lsusb again the printer is not there any more
<K_K_N> I repeat a few times before its there again
<K_K_N> sometimes every alternate lsusb command displays the printer
<K_K_N> so I am not sure if its the printer, the cable, the laptop or maybe even ubuntu
<K_K_N> any ideas?
<MaNI> check dmesg for any clues
<nsnzero> hi Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi nsnzero snd others, bad head day but at least 2 scans done and next one at 7am tomorrow
<nsnzero> hopefully everything goes well Kilos- 
<Kilos-> the scan lady says they seem clear but docs need to check 
<nsnzero> thats some good news Kilos- 
<Kilos-> yeah painful living on water
<Kilos-> wbb
<nsnzero> sorry kilos
<nsnzero> but after tomorrow you can enjoy some good food
<Kilos-> lol yeah back to normal again
<Kilos-> hi superfly the new isotope seems to work better
<Kilos-> they imposted it, apparently and older one they dont use anymore
<Kilos-> imported
<Kilos-> maybe old peeps need the old ones hehe
<Kilos-> hi paddatrapper K_K_N MaNI smile etc etc
<Kilos-> oh and inetpro
<Kilos-> major storm in pretoria atm
<nsnzero> got some welcome rain in durbs 
<Kilos-> hi zaki 
<paddatrapper> Hi oom Kilos-
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi to oom Kilos- as well
<inetpro> wit funny tail and all
<inetpro> with as well
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos> got a meeting at midnight but i need to sleep now already
<inetpro> Kilos: wow, you still attend those meetings?
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<MaNI> thanks
<Kilos> when i can stay awake inetpro 
<Kilos> been hard of late but luckily not many new applicants
<inetpro> tell the nurse to wake you up
<inetpro> you still have two hours to sleep
<Kilos> hahaha they wont because then the light will wake others
<Kilos> so i have the small one above me on and hoping they dont complain
<inetpro> ok, ask her nicely then man
<K_K_N> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good night
<MaNI> all these protests are getting confusing, I can't pick which one to go to anymore and I don't know what to wear or where to park, we need better protest organizers :p
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-07
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> Hi thatgraemeguy, others
<paddatrapper> morning thatgraemeguy theblazehen 
<inetpro> good mornings
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> evening all, home again
<nsnzero> evening all
<inetpro> time to wake up Kilos
<inetpro> oops, I mean go sleep
<Kilos> haha im dozing long time already inetpro 
<Kilos> hi ns
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> reading is hard work when you are tired
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<K_K_N> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-08
<Kilos> morning all. and inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<nlsthzn> all
<nlsthzn> *allo
<nlsthzn> **even
<nlsthzn> ****
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-09
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-03
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-04
<inetpro> .
<chesedo-> morning inetpro
 * chesedo- chesedo
 * chesedo using the wrong commands... must be out of practise
<inetpro> good mornings
<sinini> ?
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-05
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-06
<inetpro> goeie more
<bmg505> I am back, joys of a 3rd world isp :(
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> inetpro: included of course
<Kilos> if he is back from holidays
<Kilos> bad lag, bad internet
<Kilos> maa
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm... i forgot how
<chesedo> HI oom Kilos
<chesedo> pro was here earlier
<Kilos> hi chesedo ty
<chesedo> How's it going with oom lately?
<Kilos> still kicking ty lad. how are you?
<Kilos> meds keeping me ticking
<Kilos> just not fast enough
<Kilos> where is maaz and QA
<chesedo> then make the hardness count :P
<Kilos> somewhere betwen pro and fly they killed them
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> but i'm good, looking forward to a week of completing last few assignments for the semester
<Kilos> cocooncrash: hi there, is Maaz a casualty of some bad thing?
<chesedo> yeah they are off everywhere
<Kilos> tumbleweed: what broke in the ibids
<Kilos> and hit there hope you 2 are ok over there
<Kilos> oh who was it working on them paddatrapper?
<Kilos> sad  to poppin here and no bot
<chesedo> paddatrapper: might be holiday too
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> o/ all
<nlsthzn> ping uncle Kilos...
<nlsthzn> *lurk*
<nlsthzn> ... so...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> you well lad
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> pong nlsthzn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im in and out so miss alerts
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos, long time... I hope all is well?
<Kilos> yes sir still going
<Kilos> im scarce because of bad internet and sleeping lots
<Kilos> hows things that side nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> getting hotter... but hopefully before the end of the year it will get damn cold (should have my British citizenship by then and be in Scotland hopefully)
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> great news nl
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nlsthzn: 
<Kilos> hi superfly
<Kilos> where are the ibids
<Kilos> ty for that superfly
<superfly> Kilos: I started QA again. I don't have control over Maaz
<Kilos> yes i see her. ty superfly
<Kilos> i need to learn ibid all over again
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<nlsthzn> hey superfly
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<superfly> how does getting your british citizenship work?
<nlsthzn> my mom was born in scotland and recently the law changed so I can request citizenship also... my papers are submitted to UK and now I have a 6 to 9 month wait for some reason and then a ceremony and I get citizenship and can apply for passport etc,
<nlsthzn> my mom was 14 when they came to sa
<nlsthzn> so she is also now applying for her british passport
<nlsthzn> man #ubuntu is a nightmare for assistance >.<  
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> i have never liked that channel
<Kilos> i got nowhere with them when i started so fly brought me here
<nlsthzn> now here is a bit of a ghost town :/
<Kilos> yes i see so
<Kilos> at least chesedospoke to me today
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> my typing got even worse
<superfly> It's a bit difficult because there's a 9 hour difference between me and SA, so y'all are chatting when I'm at work
<Kilos> i even battled to renew his ubuntu-afr membership
<nlsthzn> superfly even when you are asleep it seems everyone else is also
<Kilos> yes  fly we understand but there are many locals right here
 * superfly has to go, lunch time
<nlsthzn> I have popped in and out at random times and all the same names are showing but eveyone seems afk
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> enjoy dinner superfly
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> you going to go to scotland nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> that is the plan... well perhaps someplace in the UK if I can get work...
<Kilos> they are even harder to understand than the english
<nlsthzn> my wife has her heart on scotland because she is silly :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> well I am 50% scot so I guess it would be good to see the place 
<Kilos> tell her watch some scottish movies
<nlsthzn> sean connery :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> beautiful countrysides but language ai!
<nlsthzn> when my mom used to call her sister in scotland she used to give up after a few minutes because of the accent
<nlsthzn> I used to understand my gran fine... depends on the town
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i suppose if you choose the right area you will be ok
<Kilos> otherwise you wont be able to even buy a loaf of bread
<Kilos> once you have your citizenship you can go anywhere
<nlsthzn> well... brexit >.<
<Kilos> even australia let them in easy
<nlsthzn> hmmm.... will have to look into it
<Kilos> no visa needed in aus even
<Kilos> za peeps struggle to get there
<nlsthzn> I wouldn't mind australia or even canada to be honest... need to settle down. the big four oh later this year 
<Kilos> canada is too cold man
<Kilos> you'll freeze your nuts off
<nlsthzn> ... and there is another set of small feet in the pipeline due on halloween -_-
<Kilos> cool
<nlsthzn> wish my nuts would freeze off :p
<Kilos> i dont know wen halloween is
<Kilos> my h key is stukkend
<nlsthzn> 31/10
<Kilos-> eish this connection
<Kilos-> sometimes ping of 7 or 8000 ms
<nlsthzn> internet is one thing I will miss from here... exept for censorship the speed and cost we pretty good
<Kilos> many areas here have 4g, im just far out on a farm by ian
<Kilos> i think only fibre is faster
<nlsthzn> I am not the biggest fan of wireless... I preffer fibre. cheaper, more reliable, cheaper, better ping, cheaper...
<Kilos> i agree but in the sticks with no phone lines you have no choice
<Kilos> and here is bad in the sticks, sometimes only 2g connection
<Kilos> anyway they are building new towers within a year they said
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> they never specified which year...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> but i go to pta tomorrow for a week so will test the 4g when i get time
<Kilos> inetpro: should know , he was on lte, maybe he has 4g now too
<Kilos> lte is fast, up to 22 mb/s
<Kilos> maybe mB/s
<Kilos> i forget
<nlsthzn> bits and bytes... I used to think I understood it 
<Kilos> i do just bforget which one
<Kilos> 8 bits in a byte
<nlsthzn> the speed is typically expressed in bites
<nlsthzn> bits
<Kilos> yes normally
<Kilos> but i have got 8 mB/s download  here before for about 3 hours
<Kilos> then down to 2g and when you fone they blame the towers and my modem
<Kilos> they control it all from their centres with computers saying who gets what speeds
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> when you get fast net the messed up for a while
<Kilos> s/the/they
<Kilos> nlsthzn: i need to sleep my friend. you look after you and yours, and good luck with the citizenship
<nlsthzn> I have a 20mbs line so I get 2.5MB/s download
<nlsthzn> good night uncle Kilos... sleep well
<nlsthzn> and thank
<Kilos> be good
<nlsthzn> never >:)
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn has to actually work ... good night all
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> he missed coffee
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-07
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> my modem only get 3g in a 4g area, is that the modem or sim card or both need upgrading?
<Kilos> no sound alerts so might take a while answering
<nlsthzn> I am the terror that flaps in the night...
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn just notices there is actually a user called night in the channel :p
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> you not a yank  man dont greet with heys
<nlsthzn> dag oom
<Kilos> lol baie beter seun
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> where are all the clever peeps
<Kilos> why dont i get 4g in same place as cell phones show 4g
<Kilos> inetpro: time you answered
<Kilos> evening superfly
<nlsthzn> not all modems are created equally...
<nlsthzn> some have better antenna's etc. also
<nlsthzn> cheeky 3 year old - https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjo0em3w0umlmln/IMG-20180403-WA0000.jpg?dl=0
<nlsthzn> flakey internet, such a cruel mistress...
<nlsthzn> Well uncle Kilos- I hope you got to see the pic I shared :)  - I go for dinner quickly... bbl
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos-> i go see
<Kilos-> grow like weeds hey
<Kilos-> at least he dont look like an arab
<nlsthzn> well I am glad he doesn't look arab, neither his mother or father is arab (I hope :p)
<Kilos> lol yes man but the arab country and heat
<Kilos> he isnt in the sun much
<Kilos> being such a paleface e will burn bad in that heat
<Kilos> eish this supposed 4g signal sucks
<Kilos> 1280 ms ping
<nlsthzn> people here is almost never in the sun because it is so bad... all children are taking vitamin D suppliments
<nlsthzn> *are
<nlsthzn> stupid grammar
<nlsthzn> due to bad internet I only used e-mail to communicate online when I was back in SA... 
<Kilos> we have good days and bad
<Kilos> but this supposed 4 g is useless
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-08
<nlsthzn> cheers for eers
